# ~~Official AFL 2011 Discussion Thread ~~



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

*Official
Australian Rules Football
2011 Discussion Thread*
ft. The Gold Coast Suns

It's the start of the year folks and footy returns in just over a month with a revamped NAB Cup Comp.









Can they go back to back?









Will Gazza send the Suns into the finals in their first season?










Can Fev not make a fool of himself in 2011?................. Nevermind 



Let the games begin.​


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Adelaide to go undefeated and win.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

^maybe in the nab cup

premiership repeat plz


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Yeah, and then the regular season.

Hopefully we can get through pre-season without about 15 injuries. Looking forward to seeing Otten dominate once again from the half back line.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

As much as I hate to say it Adelaide are going to do some damage this season with a young fit group to work with. Just as long as they make the grand final and lose by 120 ill be happy


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Gary Ablett can go fuck himself.

Predicted top eight:

Collingwood
Daylight
St. Kilda
Adelaide
Carlton
Fremantle
Sydney
Western Bulldogs
Geelong

Really, anyone can step up and play Collingwood in the grand final that I've got listed above. The only way another team will win the premiership will be if it's like Hawthorn in '08 - completely unexpected and from a team that got the best out of themselves without being the best in the league.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Good to see you haven't listed Hawthorn in the top 8. Still don't get the big deal about them. I don't really rate any of their players besides Franklin and Hodge. Rioli for most overrated player in the league.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Well they could make the eight. A lot of it depends on how certain teams click. Can Sydney get by without perhaps the greatest leader in the league in the past few years in Kirk? Can Freo back up after achieving things no one expected them to last year? Can Carlton improve as much as they possibly should? Can you guys pull it together without a lot of senior players? Can St. Kilda, Geelong and the Doggies challenge again, or are they all passed it?

Really, everyone under Collingwood is an unknown. Hawthorn could well make the eight. The only teams I'd rule out of making the eight would be West Coast, Gold Coast and Port.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

The senior guys bit is a bit funny here. We played better in those final few games without the older guys, pushing Collingwood to the limit and beating St Kilda. Importantly, we added experience and players we needed in Jacobs and Tambling, two players I fully expect to blossom in the highly professional environment here. Guys like Reilly, Johncock, Stevens, Thompson, Van Berlo and Rutten now provide the experience, and we have guys who are genuinely going to be amazing in Martin, Dangerfield, Walker, Davis and Henderson. I'd say we're pretty well placed.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I predicted you to make a grand final last year though and you pricks screwed me over. Not sure whether the guys you listed are ready to be leaders of the club, but they absolutely have to be now. You may have played better at the end of the season, but that's not always a good indicator going into a new season. There's certainly a very solid spine there though (I rate Davis VERY highly), so I reckon you'll give it a good go.

Tambling's an interesting one. I could easily see him turning out like Trav Johnstone for Brisbane, but if you make it work he'll add a lot of pace.

Really interested in seeing how Sydney develop. I love watching them play for some reason. Kieren Jack may just be my favourite player outside of Geelong.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Kizza said:


> Sydney to go undefeated and win.


Corrected that for you.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Sydney will be up there, like they always are. Everitt to become a very good player. Bulldogs fucked up letting him go.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

God loving the discussion already guys this is sweet.

Of course the mighty Pies can go back to back. Like Bkb I honestly don't know who will be up there this year. If Adelaide don't have a terrible run with injuries I rate them to push for top 4 in my honest opinion.

Collingwood's list has so much depth which is the good thing about it. If we lose a few players to injuries they can easily be filled up straight away.

I see Geelong as the big sliders this year, idk why but I just see them losing a more then a handful of games this season


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Josh said:


> ^maybe in the nab cup
> 
> premiership repeat plz


JOSH IS A COLLINGWOOD SUPPORTER? NO WAY!


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Who thinks we should get a restraining order for Richie from this thread


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

geelong won't slide that much. still got bartel, selwood, kelly, corey, champan, johnson

ling and scarlett probably having their last seasons


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Geelong to finish second. Collingwood to be minor premiers again. Gold Coast might be on the fringe of the 8, and I hope KHunt is embarrassed and plays like shit every game.

Top 8 will have the usual suspects: Collingwood, Geelong, St Kilda, Sydney, Bulldogs, and I'd think Fremantle, Adelaide and Brisbane can make a charge for the lower spots. North Melbourne as well, provided they maintain decent form and a solid squad of players


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Can't see Geelong finishing second. They'll make the 8, but they've lost too much quality to finish higher than they did last year. Their problem over the years wasn't developing the players for once their little reign was over, and they have a real lack of depth. Still some talented players, but not the fearsome unit they were.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

if brisbane finish anywhere but bottom 2, i will end my life. horrible list. gold coast won't finish anywhere near top 8 and hunt will probably only play 4-5 games. will be a beast of a side in 4 years though.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Hawks will be top 8. If it wasn't for the shit start, we'd have finished several places higher. We might not have a long list of great players but it doesn't matter. We got good results and strong performances against the big boys in the second half of the season.

I don't think we'll be top 4, but we'll be in the top 8.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Don't see the lack of depth/young players argument with Geelong. We have Daniel Menzel, Tom Gillies, Mitch Duncan, Taylor Hunt, Trent West + Mitch Brown who all look like great prospects and would likely be getting games elsewhere. Plus people seem to forget that Varcoe ius continuing to develop into a good midfielder, plus Joel Selwood is still improving. Hopefully they get some time with Scott this year. As far as retirements goes, I can't see Scarlett going, but Milburn, Joel Corey and possibly Ling will.

Hawthorn are ehh. A decent list, but it has holes in both the backline and the ruck, plus I don't think they have as many quality midfielders as they need. Possibly top eight, but I wouldn't say for sure. 50/50.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> Don't see the lack of depth/young players argument with Geelong. We have Daniel Menzel, Tom Gillies, Mitch Duncan, Taylor Hunt, Trent West + Mitch Brown who all look like great prospects and would likely be getting games elsewhere. Plus people seem to forget that Varcoe ius continuing to develop into a good midfielder, plus Joel Selwood is still improving. Hopefully they get some time with Scott this year. As far as retirements goes, I can't see Scarlett going, but Milburn, Joel Corey and possibly Ling will.
> 
> Hawthorn are ehh. A decent list, but it has holes in both the backline and the ruck, plus I don't think they have as many quality midfielders as they need. Possibly top eight, but I wouldn't say for sure. 50/50.


I mean moreso that most of those guys haven't had any real game time, and now a whole lump of them are going to be lumped in with some great players.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Taylor Hunt has got a good enough taste to know what to expect, as have Mitch Duncan and Trent West, as well as Gillies to a degree. Menzel played maybe two games last year, and he looked like he could be handy in the forward line for now too. Mitch Brown's really the only one who has to find his feet at an AFL level, which I think he should be able to do, provided he gets his shoulders right.

Irrespective of that, Chris Scott's played for a successful team, and I think he should have the knowledge to know what the balance should be. By next year when more players go, the above guys (plus the batch from the '10 draft) should be set.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Outside of AFL, really looking forward to Brad Fisher debuting down here, as well as playing in the Champions league.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

West Coast for the flag.....mmmmmm, wishful thinking.
I do think Melbourne have a legit chance to make the 8 but.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

If West Coast and Brissy aren't bottom two, I'd be shocked. Worst two teams in the league imo. Essendon possibly too, but I think they'll have a reasonable year next year (maybe 9th to 12th) due to the emotion Hird brings (causing their supporters to think they're genuinely improving). He'll be a shit coach though, and with another shit coach in Thompson advising him, they'll be back down the bottom in his second year.

I'd love for Melbourne to make the eight. They're one of those clubs who I just like.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Richmond to finish 9th 8*D


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

No Cousins, no Richmond. :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

ohay. im finna watch some of this when I can. very entertaining sport.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

We've got a Pom and now an American in here. This doesn't feel like AFL at all. :side:

Who do you support, Mikey?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> We've got a Pom and now an American in here. This doesn't feel like AFL at all. :side:


You Aussies are all over our footy thread. It's only right we try & even it up. Besides, AFL is awesome. I can't wait to get out to Melbourne partly for the footy.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

BkB Hulk said:


> We've got a Pom and now an American in here. This doesn't feel like AFL at all. :side:
> 
> Who do you support, Mikey?


i caught three matches last year (including the final).

i have not watched enough to have a favourite ... however, if I can get access to more than one match every several weeks, then maybe I can develop a following for a club.

however, until then, i'll just support the game with my time. and hope to catch quality matches.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Nige™ said:


> You Aussies are all over our footy thread. It's only right we try & even it up. Besides, AFL is awesome. I can't wait to get out to Melbourne partly for the footy.


True true.



Mikey Damage said:


> i caught three matches last year (including the final).
> 
> i have not watched enough to have a favourite ... however, if I can get access to more than one match every several weeks, then maybe I can develop a following for a club.
> 
> however, until then, i'll just support the game with my time. and hope to catch quality matches.


Ah, okay. Well a bit of advice - don't support Collingwood. They're the club everyone hates, kind of like Arsenal.

Oh right. :side:


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

who hates Arsenal?

Haters, that's who.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Mikey Damage said:


> i caught three matches last year (including the final).
> 
> i have not watched enough to have a favourite ... however, if I can get access to more than one match every several weeks, then maybe I can develop a following for a club.
> 
> however, until then, i'll just support the game with my time. and hope to catch quality matches.


Support Collingwood best team in the AFL.

Did you watch the drawn final or the final that Collingwood won?

Wouldn't be surprised if Melbourne made the top 8 this season.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i suggest collingwood also mike. we shall be the dominant side for the next 5 years


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Expecting the Bulldogs to slide this year. They need another target up forward aside from Barry Hall. Dogs are still lacking in that department despite Hall kicking a shitload last year.

Collingwood
Brisbane Lions
St.Kilda
Geelong

For the top 4.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Brisbane Lions :no:


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

Yeah, expecting a good year out of them under Vossy.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

If they come 2nd I'll give you all my credits I have at the end of the H&A season.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

I'll wipe my ass with your credits.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> Expecting the Bulldogs to slide this year. They need another target up forward aside from Barry Hall. Dogs are still lacking in that department despite Hall kicking a shitload last year.
> 
> Collingwood
> Brisbane Lions
> ...


Brisbane have the worst backline in the AFL, a forward line reliant one two players (one of whom could well be on his way out of the club), a lack of talent in the midfield to consistently assist Simon Black, plus a coach who has in no way shown any understanding of what it takes to be a coach at the AFL level. They're be lucky to get anywhere above second last, let alone second.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao

Brisbane to make the finals.

Voss has no fucking idea.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Summing Voss up in two words.

Brendan Fevola :lmao


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Anyone able to provide a clearer description of this Champions League that the AFL has developed? Intriguing concept that I wish the NRL would examine.

NRL-markism put aside, AFL does have its unique attractions and is good to watch late at night, but still sits at #5 on my sport list


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

AFL is a guilty pleasure of mine, absolutely love to play it. A little better than soccer imo. Although nothing beats the FIFA World Cup, no sporting event ever will. 

Cricket is my number 1. Always will be.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

afl has taken over nrl as my #1 sport.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

American Football > Rugby imo.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

HoMiCiDaL26 said:


> American Football > Rugby imo.


This and i've only been watching the NFL for 2 years. Been watching the NRL for nearly 10 years.

AFL will always be my number 1 though.

AFL
Soccer
NFL
Rugby

Dont really count Cricket because I can love it and hate it at the same time


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I love AFL, cricket and soccer, but I don't really watch any other sports. At least I can't think of any others right now.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

League, Cricket, Union, NFL, AFL, Motor Racing, Soccer, Tennis, Basketball, Hockey - for my list.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

AFL, cricket and soccer > every other sport. No need to form a list. I watch those and I don't generally watch others.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

1. AFL
2. Tennis
3. Cricket
4. Soccer

That's my order ;D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> Anyone able to provide a clearer description of this Champions League that the AFL has developed? Intriguing concept that I wish the NRL would examine.
> 
> NRL-markism put aside, AFL does have its unique attractions and is good to watch late at night, but still sits at #5 on my sport list


teams across state leagues in australia play in a competition against each other to prove who the best state team in australia is or something. the top 5 sanfl clubs said fuck off, because they cant use their sponsors and the prize pool is only 180k IN TOTAL. from sanfl, there is west adelaide, north adelaide and port adelaide as the 3 teams from this comp. not sure how many from the other states, but victoria, queensland, western australia, tasmania and gws are involved i think.

all i know is my team, west adelaide is involved.

and a list: sanfl, afl, cricket, f1 and soccer. wish the tennis was more accessable as well, will probs watch the australian open because i enjoy tennis a fair bit, but never watch it.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

That's a good concept and hopefully it works out for them. Going to laugh when Folau gets raped in his first game.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

im kinda meh on it. it's obviously a way for the afl to try and control the states, as well as allowing afl teams a way to scout players from different competitions. it will only be shown on foxtel. plus, the top 5 here rejected it because they value an sanfl premiership more important, while we could really use any money from it and aren't really in the premiership hunt.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Stone Cold sXe said:


> That's a good concept and hopefully it works out for them. Going to laugh when Folau gets raped in his first game.


Yeah, he's going to be absolutely dicks. He's going to have nowhere near the endurance required to run around in any position on an AFL ground. As good of an athlete as he may be, league and Aussie rules require some very different attributes.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ Thoughts on Hunt?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hunt will go ok for about the first half a season or so, then tire dramatically. you cant just make a footballer out of someone who hasnt played football.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

He'll be better than Folau because he looks like more of an AFL type athlete. With that said, I still don't think he'll have the tank for AFL, and his awareness will be an issue. I'm not sure where Gold Coast can play him either, because they already have plenty of half backs, and they'd probably want to play him in more of a man on man role due to him being one of their rare bigger bodies. At the same time, I just can't see him being good enough to be a tall defender. I guess they'll play him on the second or third tall forwards and hope he can play about 15 games, because I can't imagine he'll have the capacity to play every game next year.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Eh none of the Rugby players will make that big of an impact tbf.

Trips and Aussie better come back and start posting in here.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Lawls, who do you think could possibly beat you this year?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

to be fair, i dont think anyone really can. unless collingwood get a truckload of injuries or suffer a major premiership hangover, it's collingwood on top and daylight to the rest really. it'll be collingwood vs whoever throughout the season.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, I'm just interested about who is going to at least make the grand final. I don't think injuries would be able to stop Collingwood either, because they have pretty great depth, even with quite a few guys retiring at the end of last year. I have no doubt they'll drop a few games though because it's near impossible not to, so the only way they'll be beaten is if they have one of their off days in either the prelim or the grand final.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Am I the only one here that thinks Collingwood wont go back to back?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Probably. I just can't see anyone else winning unfortunately.

Who do you think will win and why not Collingwood?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

who's going to stop them?

geelong, st kilda and bulldogs have had it. freo, carlton, hawthorn and sydney don't stand a chance.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

BkB Hulk said:


> Lawls, who do you think could possibly beat you this year?


Tbf if Hawthorn do play us in a knockout final I reckon they can be the only team to beat us. When they have a full squad they usually do end up beating us.

I really do think Collingwood will come first again quiet comfortably this time, 3-5 game lead over the rest of the pack.

I rate Adelaide to do well when they have a full squad and are at their best.

Good to see so many people saying Collingwood are a good team who will be hard to beat this season. I do also think we are bound to drop a few games this season. Wouldn't be surprised if we drop a match to Melbourne who I tip to make the 8 this season.

Even if Colllingwood do pick up a few injuries we do have a lot of depth in the team to cover those positions.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

If Melbourne somehow made the prelims (VERY unlikely), they would actually be a good shout to knock you out. For some reason they seemed to match up against you guys extremely well last season. Have to say, I was going for them both times too. ;D


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

They deserved to beat us the first time in round 2 when we won by a point. On Queen's Birthday we were just so inaccurate that we cost ourselves that game.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

cloke to be the first to kick 100.100 for the season.

if this has happened, go fuck yourself.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

More like 50.150.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> SUPERSTAR Gary Ablett says he is humbled to be chosen by his new teammates as the inaugural captain of the Gold Coast Suns.
> 
> Nathan Bock has been selected as vice-captain and Campbell Brown deputy vice-captain.
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

didnt see that one coming


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Garry richb!tch Ablett vs Chris MoneyTalks Judd - Round 2 mark it on your calenders folks.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Mr. Lawls said:


> Eh none of the Rugby players will make that big of an impact tbf.
> 
> Trips and Aussie better come back and start posting in here.


You rang?


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> You rang?


Welcome back Trips this thread was getting lonely without ya


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

apparently fevola will be too busy rehabbing to play next (this) season.

quitter.


----------



## HoMiCiDaL26 (Jul 20, 2009)

what an idiot. All the talent in the world etc.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

afl let fevola go for too long. should have made an effort to stop it when it started. or at least carlton should have. shocking culture down there.

plus, matty boyd expected to be announced dogs captain today.

http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/sport...h-start-at-crows/story-e6freck3-1225990341610

think tambling may just be a success here.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Also read that Nathan Bock's mum is charged with drug trafficking. Not at all surprised Nathan hits women now. Probably an awful mum.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Good to be back boys... Now if only Aussie were here we'd have already hijacked this thread with nonstop Hawthorn talk.


----------



## Moe Bulldogs (Mar 16, 2009)

How you think the blues will go this year , and you guys think the Suns with make it in the top 8 there first year .


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

shit to both hopefully.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Carlton will be in the top eight and could push for top four if they get improvement out of the right players. It's going to take all of their players at their best though, because they have an awful bunch of tall forwards and tall backs (outside of Jamison).


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

carlton to just scrape into the 8 really. anything besides last for the gold coast would be a bonus for them.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Gold Coast will be far better than Brisbane, West Coast and probably Port. Brisbane have the worst backline I think I've ever seen, and West Coast can't kick for shit outside of LeCras. Port just look plain bad.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

as much as it pains me to say, port will push the 8. team is fairly underrated.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The only player they have that I really rate is Boak. Pearce and Gray are both good, but far too inconsistent. Schulz could be a good forward if he can gain some consistency too. Other than that, I don't see too much talent.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

trengove will be a standout player, cassisi will always give 100%. matthew broadbent to have a breakout year, plus salopek, hartlett (if fit), rodan, salter, chaplin and ebert make up a very solid team.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I forgot Rodan.

I remember me telling you Trengove looked good at the start of last year, which you denied and said he was garbage. What happened? :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

actually watched him play.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Kiz said:


> as much as it pains me to say, port will push the 8. team is fairly underrated.


You have now officially gained my respect


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hartlett's done his hammy again.

be very surprised if he gets more than 10 games. body had major problems playing for westies, and it's worse in the afl. immense talent, so it's a shame to see his body break down so severely.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Kiz said:


> hartlett's done his hammy again.
> 
> *be very surprised if he gets more than 10 games.* body had major problems playing for westies, and it's worse in the afl. immense talent, so it's a shame to see his body break down so severely.


Funny considering he's played 11 games 

Apparently its only a strain that will put him out for 2-3 weeks. Should just rest him through the nab cup and get him going for the H&A Season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i obviously meant in one season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

in another instance of the great hypocrisy that is the brisbane lions, albert proud faces getting dumped after punching a cop.

yet fevola gets rehab.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

It'll be interesting to see how Gold Coast go this season, and how the "recycled" players they picked up are treated by their former clubs.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i fully expect shit to be heaped on them.

deservedly so. they all left for the money.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Campbell Brown also left for security. He knows he's going to be able to play for Gold Coast longer than Hawthorn. With that said, he's already a piece of shit anyway.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

So, who's gonna win the Brownlow. The Juddster again? Ablett? Lenny Hayes?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

wayyy to early to tell.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Fevola :side:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Luke Hodge. It won't even be close. He should just get it now tbh.:side:


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

probably judd because as usual he has nobody to take votes from him except murphy.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

I made a dream team league for those who are interested.

The code is to join is- *290618*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

on what, the afl website?


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

-WR- said:


> I made a dream team league for those who are interested.
> 
> The code is to join is- *290618*


Where? AFL, Herald Sun?



Kiz said:


> on what, the afl website?


Does anybody want to do a WF supercoach league, what's the interest like?

http://supercoach.heraldsun.com.au/


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, I'll do supercoach since that's the one I usually do if someone sets up a league. I'm too lazy to do it myself. :$


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

We'd need a full league of us though, otherwise it would be filled with other jerks to make up the numbers.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah i'll do it


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

i'll join supercoach league


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Sorry about the late reply, and yeah that code was for the AFL.com.au dreamteam.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Yeah I'll join the league.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

This thread needs a woman's touch. 

If I stop being lazy, I'll actually join up either dream team or supercoach. Also tipping this year boys?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Pfft, footy is a man's game, Kylie. 

Good to see you back around here. Yes plz @ tipping.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aussie said:


> This thread needs a woman's touch.
> 
> If I stop being lazy, I'll actually join up either dream team or supercoach. Also tipping this year boys?


Yeah, I was getting a little hungry 

Definitely. Have to make up for last year


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

best run online tipping i've been involved in tbh.

so yeah.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Welcome back Kylie was thinking of sending out a search party soon. Oh well better late then never 

Im up for another tipping comp will be my 5th in a row on this forum


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

BkB Headliner said:


> Pfft, footy is a man's game, Kylie.
> 
> Good to see you back around here. Yes plz @ tipping.


Oh hush you! 

Thank you. 



WallaBen86 said:


> Yeah, I was getting a little hungry
> 
> Definitely. Have to make up for last year


Nothing stopping you from heading into the kitchen. While you're at it, I'll have a sandwich. 

Not that cocky this time around Ben?



Kiz said:


> best run online tipping i've been involved in tbh.
> 
> so yeah.


Awww thank you. 



-WR- said:


> Welcome back Kylie was thinking of sending out a search party soon. Oh well better late then never
> 
> Im up for another tipping comp will be my 5th in a row on this forum


Haha you know I'll always find my way home.  It is footy season after all. 

Tipping will run the same as last year. For all the newbies here, just let me know here if you're interested and I'll post up the rules. 

Just to sum up my thoughts for the year:

* I hope Gold Coast fall flat on their asses this year. Has nothing to do with Campbell Brown shifting north (even though that bastard broke my heart ), but they've been given an unlimited bank account when other teams had to fight from scratch and the amounts they're paying guys like Hunt is beyond a joke. 

* As much as I hate to admit it, Collingwood are going to set the bar this year. Geelong won't be as strong as they were. 

* St Kilda's off field dramas are a joke. And Riewoldt coming out and saying "it's us against everyone" is nothing but a pathetic cop out. If they hadn't fucked up in the first place, then none of this shit would have happened. They made their beds and now they have to lie in it. 

* And on a biased note, I honestly hope the 20 year repetition continues (1990/2010.....1991/2011) 

Also where is Trips and Nige? I need some more Hawks around here.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

gold coast have had more money put on them to win the premiership than fremantle, western bulldogs and st kilda.

lol markets.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Trips goes for Hawthorn, so he's jobbing around somewhere for sure. Nige is English, so I guess the same goes for him.

Riewoldt's "everyone is against us" speech was absolutely hilarious. Can't admit he's in the wrong. I know people said he's not a man for crying back in '04 or whenever it was, but not admitting fault here shows he's not a real grown man, let alone someone who should be leading a team into battle. You can't expect to run a successful club when that's the role model that has been set.

Tom Scully to GWS rumours are intensifying. Melbourne has got to be pissed off with that. They may have wasted a number one pick right there.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

GWS~! Can't wait for them to come in next year, Lions will be shelved to my #2 side I think


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Trying to hedge your bets for the 2012 wooden spoon?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fuck these new teams. why do sydney need two teams? no one gives a rats ass about it there, certainly not enough for two franchises. should have gone to tasmania.

speaking of scully, i'm 85% he's gawwwnnn. part of me hopes that he sticks with melbourne, but loyalty is dead in sports.

sheedy declaring he'll get one of dane swan, pendlebury and thomas. odds on it'll be swan collingwood will be hoping gets picked up.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sheedy's just trying to stir shit. I wouldn't be surprised if he ended up with someone like Cam Wood from Collingwood.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

BkB Headliner said:


> Trying to hedge your bets for the 2012 wooden spoon?


Yup.



Kiz said:


> fuck these new teams. why do sydney need two teams? no one gives a rats ass about it there, certainly not enough for two franchises. should have gone to tasmania.
> 
> speaking of scully, i'm 85% he's gawwwnnn. part of me hopes that he sticks with melbourne, but loyalty is dead in sports.
> 
> sheedy declaring he'll get one of dane swan, pendlebury and thomas. odds on it'll be swan collingwood will be hoping gets picked up.


Can't disagree with that really. Tasmania have the following, the stadium, the members, the ease of location etc.

And yeah, noone really cares for the Swans much, let alone GWS as well.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

tasmania also deserve it after years of being screwed around by the afl/half assed deals involving north melbourne

who the fuck wants to see north melbourne?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

To be fair, North Melbourne aren't the only ones taking handouts. In fact, I'm fairly sure I saw figures that indicated Adelaide had a bigger handout than North last year, along with a few other teams.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

BkB Headliner said:


> Trips goes for Hawthorn, so he's jobbing around somewhere for sure. *Nige is English*, so I guess the same goes for him.


Remind me how the Ashes series worked out and we'll see who's a jobber! You can have your ODI shit. No one cares about that.

I'm going for Collingwood. No one's going to come close to stopping them this season. I'll be happy if the Hawks can just get in the top 8. I think we can do it, but there's some strong competition. It'll be interesting to see how Gold Coast do though with that prick Ablett.


----------



## Gards (Jun 28, 2008)

I know I'm late, but I am up to joining a Supercoach league and the like. Not Dream Team, I don't like that one xD

On that note, I'm also up for the tipping. 

Question: How does everyone like the new NAB Cup Format?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

BkB Headliner said:


> I know people said he's not a man for crying back in '04 or whenever it was, but not admitting fault here shows he's not a real grown man.


you could learn a thing or two from him about being a man then.

welcome to the dark side, nige


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Josh said:


> you could learn a thing or two from him about being a man then.
> 
> welcome to the dark side, nige


I was going to ask Alan Didak instead.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

ask him what it feels like to be a premiership player while you're at it


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I could just ask the boys down at Geelong what it feels like to be a double premiership player.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

BkB Headliner said:


> To be fair, North Melbourne aren't the only ones taking handouts. In fact, I'm fairly sure I saw figures that indicated Adelaide had a bigger handout than North last year, along with a few other teams.


to be fair, i wasnt discussing handouts.

and we should be, we ran a loss for the first time in our history, thanks to andy and friends crippling sanfl/south australian footy.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

If you're talking purely based off supporter bases then there's no reason to ship them off either. They have pretty good attendances at most home games except when they get thrown in with teams like Freo, which seems to happen far too often. In fact, if you wanted to move a club, it'd probably be easier moving a failing team who are running at a loss without so much history.

Regardless, no team should have to be moved. GWS should have been Tassie.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

http://www.afl.com.au/foxtel cup 2011/tabid/16969/default.aspx

Interesting lineups they have. Good on them for trying something new, but without the "best" teams from state leagues then it's not really off to a great start. Fix up a few kinks and it should be awesome next year


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

BkB Headliner said:


> If you're talking purely based off supporter bases then there's no reason to ship them off either. They have pretty good attendances at most home games except when they get thrown in with teams like Freo, which seems to happen far too often. In fact, if you wanted to move a club, it'd probably be easier moving a failing team who are running at a loss without so much history.
> 
> Regardless, no team should have to be moved. GWS should have been Tassie.


i wasnt talking about moving them either.

im saying tasmania have gotten the short end of the stick year after year. north melbourne are north melbourne, just as their name says, melbourne. afl is still hardly a national sport.

so if we beat ainslie, we're either against swan districts or williamstown. also, the best teams haven't joined because they get more for winning a premiership from the competitions/their sponsors that they're not allowed to show then the entire prize pool of 180k. still, we could always do with extra money, and we're not exactly a premiership threat. any match experience is good experience.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Ediie McGuire said on radio the Scully deal was done, take that for what you will...


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Kiz said:


> gold coast have had more money put on them to win the premiership than fremantle, western bulldogs and st kilda.
> 
> lol markets.


Yeah I know and it's wrong. Gold Coast and GWS haven't been given a salary cap and that will ensure that based on the players they get, they'll make the 8 in their first season which is bullshit.



BkB Headliner said:


> Trips goes for Hawthorn, so he's jobbing around somewhere for sure. Nige is English, so I guess the same goes for him.
> 
> Riewoldt's "everyone is against us" speech was absolutely hilarious. Can't admit he's in the wrong. I know people said he's not a man for crying back in '04 or whenever it was, but not admitting fault here shows he's not a real grown man, let alone someone who should be leading a team into battle. You can't expect to run a successful club when that's the role model that has been set.
> 
> Tom Scully to GWS rumours are intensifying. Melbourne has got to be pissed off with that. They may have wasted a number one pick right there.


I know he does dear.  I resent the jobbing term though. 

Yeah I agree, I thought it was funny. He would have been better off admitting they fucked up royally but they're going to work on being a better club or something to that effect. Complaining that everyone's against them shows what a terrible club they are and they won't get anywhere near a premiership until they shape up.

This is going to turn into another Gary Ablett fiasco. We all knew he signed at the start of the year and keeping silent about it all season made it much worse. Scully would be better off coming out and saying whether he's signed or not and just move on. But then again, if he says he's going to GWS, I wouldn't expect Melbourne to give him a game throughout the year.



Kiz said:


> fuck these new teams. why do sydney need two teams? no one gives a rats ass about it there, certainly not enough for two franchises. should have gone to tasmania.
> 
> speaking of scully, i'm 85% he's gawwwnnn. part of me hopes that he sticks with melbourne, but loyalty is dead in sports.
> 
> sheedy declaring he'll get one of dane swan, pendlebury and thomas. odds on it'll be swan collingwood will be hoping gets picked up.


GWS will fail in 5 years. There's not enough support in that area. It's NRL only and that won't change. 

I thought Swan resigned with Collingwood for another few years. I could have sworn I heard that on Triple M late last year?



Nige™ said:


> Remind me how the Ashes series worked out and we'll see who's a jobber! You can have your ODI shit. No one cares about that.
> 
> I'm going for Collingwood. No one's going to come close to stopping them this season. I'll be happy if the Hawks can just get in the top 8. I think we can do it, but there's some strong competition. It'll be interesting to see how Gold Coast do though with that prick Ablett.


We don't talk about the Ashes here thank you. The Ashes never happened. 

 Nige....that has to be the worst form of treason ever. Not just any club, but Collingwood! 



Sickburn said:


> Ediie McGuire said on radio the Scully deal was done, take that for what you will...


Heard that a few days ago. Melbourne's denying it though.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

All of the talk before the '09 draft was about how Scully is this person who doesn't drink or anything because he's that committed to footy. Now he's supposedly turning his back on a club who is on the up and used the best draft pick they had on him, all for a bit of extra cash. Hardly a person you can respect. I only hope he doesn't go completely down the Ablett route and not inform the club before the media, because that pretty much sealed my opinion of Ablett as a selfish dick.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

BkB Headliner said:


> All of the talk before the '09 draft was about how Scully is this person who doesn't drink or anything because he's that committed to footy. Now he's supposedly turning his back on a club who is on the up and used the best draft pick they had on him, all for *a bit of extra cash*. Hardly a person you can respect. I only hope he doesn't go completely down the Ablett route and not inform the club before the media, because that pretty much sealed my opinion of Ablett as a selfish dick.


A lot of extra cash.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I wouldn't say it'd be a lot. Melbourne would have salary cap room and would be willing to pay him a bit, while if GWS do get a Collingwood player, he'll be taking up a lot of money. Plus they're already wasting money on Folau.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Read a thing on The Age website that said they could offer him almost $700,000 more than what Melbourne could. But it was written by Caro Wilson, so yeah. lol.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Well I heard that he was being offered either 3 years or 5 years at $1 million a year so who knows. Scully at the moment isn't worth that kind of money.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

^ True.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

scully isn't even proven as an afl star yet. interesting to see how he goes this year, but they'd still be better off going after murphy, pendlebury or thomas.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I have to agree. Personally, I'd go after Pendlebury if I was Sheedy. The man has talent and if Swan is definitely off the market, Pendlebury is going to add a lot of stregth to that side. Scully needs another couple of seasons to develop and prove to everyone that he is worth big bucks.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

GWS, and AFL for that matter, face a big battle next Saturday night. The NAB Cup pool games between GWS, Gold Coast and Sydney are being held @ Blacktown, whilst in Campbelltown, Wests Tigers play Parramatta in an NRL trial (hugely popular Western Sydney teams) so I wouldn't expect much of a crowd in Blacktown.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm actually glad that the codes clash there. It'll just prove everyone's point.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i've heard scully will possibly become the second highest paid behind ablett.

you cannot turn that down. that's just setting you up for life. here's to hoping he does it the right way, tells the club and still commits for however many games left. cos if it's that amount, you can't blame the kid.

still dont know why eddie's talking about melbourne players.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Eddie hosts Triple M's breakfast show so of course he's going to report on whatever story comes his way. Regardless of being president of Collingwood, he's still a face in the media. 

Speaking of, I found this quite amusing listening to this morning:

http://www.triplem.com.au/melbourne...-recruit-collingwood-stars/20110210-bdd0.html



> *Eddie McGuire Promises Poaching War If Kevin Sheedy's GWS Giants Recruit Collingwood Stars*
> GWS Giants coach Kevin Sheedy and Collingwood president Eddie McGuire had a very heated exchange on Triple M’s Hot Breakfast over the possibility of high-profile out-of-contract Magpies heading to the AFL’s newest team.
> 
> Sheedy told the Herald Sun that the Giants will be looking to recruit at least one of Dane Swan, Scott Pendlebury and Dale Thomas and he reminded Eddie of that very fact on Thursday morning.
> ...


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

:lmao Sheedy owning McGuire. I hate McGuire with a passion.

GWS have the ability to recruit really well with the lack of a salary cap.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Hopefully none of Swan/Pendles/Thomas goes to GWS. They want to win premierships don't they 8*D

And welcome back Aussie


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Aussie said:


> I have to agree. Personally, I'd go after Pendlebury if I was Sheedy. The man has talent and if Swan is definitely off the market, Pendlebury is going to add a lot of stregth to that side. Scully needs another couple of seasons to develop and prove to everyone that he is worth big bucks.


Yeah, Pendlebury has to be the go if you can't get Swan. As much as Thomas has improved, he's still more of an outside flashy player, which isn't necessarily what you need at a club with a lot of youngsters. Pendlebury, on the other hand, would set the standard for them to follow.



WallaBen86 said:


> GWS, and AFL for that matter, face a big battle next Saturday night. The NAB Cup pool games between GWS, Gold Coast and Sydney are being held @ Blacktown, whilst in Campbelltown, Wests Tigers play Parramatta in an NRL trial (hugely popular Western Sydney teams) so I wouldn't expect much of a crowd in Blacktown.


Not to mention, last I saw Blacktown looks like a shit venue. The NRL is going to kill it.



Kiz said:


> i've heard scully will possibly become the second highest paid behind ablett.
> 
> you cannot turn that down. that's just setting you up for life. here's to hoping he does it the right way, tells the club and still commits for however many games left. cos if it's that amount, you can't blame the kid.
> 
> still dont know why eddie's talking about melbourne players.


I still don't agree with turning your back on the club that chose you ahead of anyone else. The epitome of selling out, imo. I understand someone like Rishitelli going to Gold Coast because he was showed no respect by Voss, but Scully has had nothing but the best treatment from Melbourne.

Ironic that McGuire feels free to confirm rumours that he won't know the definite answer to, yet he went off when it was correctly reported that Beams and McCarthy were being investigated for rape last year.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Heard Scully was going to get paid 6 million


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

neither the nrl or the afl will get a big crowd as both are trial matches.

you're basically signing your captain aswell with this. it can't just be a good player which is why i would rate pendlebury higher than thomas or swan. swan won't go anyway. tarrant (one of his best friends) just came back and he is on good enough money as it is. 

i still think gws will get marc murphy though, especially if carlton don't make an impact this season.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Eddie hosts Triple M's breakfast show so of course he's going to report on whatever story comes his way. Regardless of being president of Collingwood, he's still a face in the media.
> 
> Speaking of, I found this quite amusing listening to this morning:
> 
> http://www.triplem.com.au/melbourne...-recruit-collingwood-stars/20110210-bdd0.html


the way he's saying it's a done deal bothers me, i understand he'll report the stories, but the way he said it.

i'd much rather see scully stay with melbourne, but fuck that's a lot of money. set for life as i said. him, murphy (lets be honest, he's most likely gone), walker and pendlebury imo.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

BkB Headliner said:


> Trips goes for Hawthorn, so he's jobbing around somewhere for sure.


Saying that I go for Hawthorn is like saying the sun is hot and/or water is wet... everybody knows it and if you point it out, you're just plain stupid 

Anyway, I'll start posting more regularly once the A-League is over. Victory are my summer obsession, Hawthorn are my winter.

That being said, bring on the NAB Cup.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Has anybody actually set up a private league for the SuperCoach? I noticed a code for the other one. Do you want us to set one up if there isn't one already now that my team is good to go?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

WallaBen86 said:


> :lmao Sheedy owning McGuire. I hate McGuire with a passion.
> 
> GWS have the ability to recruit really well with the lack of a salary cap.


That's how Gold Coast were able to recruit who they have. Plus with Sheedy coaching and poaching, they'll definitely grab some great players. 



Mr. Lawls said:


> Hopefully none of Swan/Pendles/Thomas goes to GWS. They want to win premierships don't they 8*D
> 
> And welcome back Aussie


One of them will head that way. Not even Eddie could pay them enough to stay. 

Thank you. 



BkB Headliner said:


> Yeah, Pendlebury has to be the go if you can't get Swan. As much as Thomas has improved, he's still more of an outside flashy player, which isn't necessarily what you need at a club with a lot of youngsters. Pendlebury, on the other hand, would set the standard for them to follow.


Depends on what they're looking for. If they're trying to poach forwards then they may very well go after Thomas. I don't think he's as great as a lot of people make him out to be though. Again I'd take Swan or Pendlebury any day of the week.



BkB Headliner said:


> I still don't agree with turning your back on the club that chose you ahead of anyone else. The epitome of selling out, imo. I understand someone like Rishitelli going to Gold Coast because he was showed no respect by Voss, but Scully has had nothing but the best treatment from Melbourne.
> 
> Ironic that McGuire feels free to confirm rumours that he won't know the definite answer to, yet he went off when it was correctly reported that Beams and McCarthy were being investigated for rape last year.


There's no such thing as loyalty in footy anymore. Even though Melbourne gave him a shot and drafted him with their number 1 pick, if GWS are going to offer him 5 times more a year than what Melbourne can, he'll go without a doubt. I agree that he should stick with Melbourne as he'll get a great opportunity to grow with a good club. But, it's not necessarily selling out if he's out of contract this year.

Different circumstances though. Beams and McCarthy's case was a legal case where the police had already indicated that no one was to be named. Neil "I'm a pig headed asshole" Mitchell ignored what the police had put in place and named them anyway so naturally Eddie's goig to lose the plot when his team is in jeopardy. Scully's case isn't a legal case at all. This is just about a player getting poached by another team.



Mr. Lawls said:


> Heard Scully was going to get paid 6 million


Yeah sounds about right. I heard $1 million a year over 5 years.



Kiz said:


> the way he's saying it's a done deal bothers me, i understand he'll report the stories, but the way he said it.
> 
> i'd much rather see scully stay with melbourne, but fuck that's a lot of money. set for life as i said. him, murphy (lets be honest, he's most likely gone), walker and pendlebury imo.


Yeah I get what you mean. But they all do it I guess. Anything to get the latest scoop and win the ratings war.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Triple HBK said:


> Saying that I go for Hawthorn is like saying the sun is hot and/or water is wet... everybody knows it and if you point it out, you're just plain stupid
> 
> Anyway, I'll start posting more regularly once the A-League is over. Victory are my summer obsession, Hawthorn are my winter.
> 
> That being said, bring on the NAB Cup.


So I guess that you were jobbing around is like pointing out the sun is hot. That's why I had to point out you're a Hawthorn supporter - because you lot are jobbers.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Hey! Not like your lot are any better thank you. :side:

Nige I think someone has set one up already....but I might be wrong on that one.

And Trips, you need to have a Hawk obsession year round please. None of this soccer crap.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Well we're just represented on here by me, so from what you can tell, the Geelong mob is a damn classy lot. 

Soccer sigs are in now, Kylie. Get with the times.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

My dear you are one of many things....however classy is not one of them. 

I am with it. AFL/NRL during winter and cricket during the summer. I have my seasons sorted out nicely thank you.


----------



## Gards (Jun 28, 2008)

Nige™ said:


> Has anybody actually set up a private league for the SuperCoach? I noticed a code for the other one. Do you want us to set one up if there isn't one already now that my team is good to go?


Go for it 

Oh, and Melbourne are looking good after the first five minutes. Before that, they were looking horrible, but now they are doing quite well.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lol nab cup.

why does this still exist? seriously. this new set up is fucking awful.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Good to know Tambling still craps himself whenever he gets the ball. It's nice to know some things never change.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Kiz said:


> lol nab cup.
> 
> why does this still exist? seriously. this new set up is fucking awful.


I guess it gives the rookies a run to see if any of them are ready for the home and away season. 

What happened tonight? Decided grocery shopping and Rocky II were more important than Adelaide, Port Adelaide and Melbourne.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Melbourne beat Adelaide by ten points and Port by two goals (I think). Adelaide crushed Port, who only kicked one goal for the whole game. Richard Tambling looked like absolute shit, Shaun McKernan looked a real good prospect up forward for Adelaide, and Jack Watts looks to be finding his feet, having taken some very good clean marks. Daniel Motlop didn't look too bad for Port either, but he was about it for Port.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

melbourne beat both us and port, and we beat port.

i cant wait for real footy. craig has already said that tambling probably isn't in the best 22 right now as he needs to adapt to a whole new culture. a month at sturt is on the cards.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Also should mention, Petrenko, Gunstan and Sloane were all also pretty impressive for Adelaide, Petrenko playing off half back this time and Sloane getting more midfield time. Primus played Chad and Pettigrew as Port's tall forwards, and for the most part they looked like garbage. Schulz is far and away their best forward, and they looked really lacking without him up there. Missing Rodan and Boak in the centre also left them looking very weak.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lol petrenko.

still think he's absolute garbage/undeserving of a spot on the team.

the stuff is on here now delayed but i saw the first 2 mins of the melbourne/adelaide one and i was disgusted by the short format crap.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

BkB Headliner said:


> Richard Tambling looked like absolute shit,


When was the last time Tambling actually looked decent?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Apparently before the '04 draft. At least that's what Richmond's recruiters at the time would tell you.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

tambling still has time to come good.

granted i haven't seen him play yet for us, but first game for a new club in a godawful format. hard to have an real standouts.

hopefully mckernan actually gets a game this year.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I can't see him coming good. He still looked absolutely awful when in possession of the ball, and Tony Shaw said he wasn't doing any running off the ball either, still showing the same lazy tendencies (obviously couldn't see that due to it being off camera). He just doesn't seem to have the will to succeed.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

GardsJr7529 said:


> Go for it


Done. I checked back and only saw a code for the dream team site, so I set up a league on SuperCoach. The code's 449126.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Well I have to say that has to be one of the worst games I have ever attended. Not because of the result, but because of the format and the rules. If it wasnt for the money I paid for the ticked I probably would have left after the Port/Melbourne game.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Joined the Supercoach league Nige


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

-WR- said:


> I made a dream team league for those who are interested.
> 
> The code is to join is- *290618*


Joined, one thing I will say either these dream team sites need to give a higher salary cap or lower the value of the players.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Aussie said:


> And Trips, you need to have a Hawk obsession year round please. None of this soccer crap.


Hey! I was over in Adelaide last night for the football... it just wasnt AFL.

NAB Cup can go eat a dick.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> Hey! I was over in Adelaide last night for the football... it just wasnt AFL.
> 
> NAB Cup can go eat a dick.


Ahh yes and can you remind me who won at Adelaide Oval last night Trips, seeing I was at the footy


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Well it certainly wasn't Port Adelaide. They weren't winning any games. :side:


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

BkB Headliner said:


> Well it certainly wasn't Port Adelaide. They weren't winning any games. :side:


Oh you got me there 8*D


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

What site is supercoach at? I joined dreamteam, but not supercoach


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

WallaBen86 said:


> What site is supercoach at? I joined dreamteam, but not supercoach


supercoach.heraldsun.com.au


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Jobbed_Out said:


> Joined, one thing I will say either these dream team sites need to give a higher salary cap or lower the value of the players.


chris tarrant is under 200k.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

-WR- said:


> Ahh yes and can you remind me who won at Adelaide Oval last night Trips, seeing I was at the footy


The tension between the two sets of fans basically rendered the game irrelevant.


Anyway, back on topic... I might give supercoach a go this year. Not sure how it'll go with teams getting byes each week.

EDIT: Hawthorn Victory... bring it on


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Triple HBK said:


> Hey! I was over in Adelaide last night for the football... it just wasnt AFL.
> 
> NAB Cup can go eat a dick.


If it's not AFL or NRL then that kind of football isn't important.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> The tension between the two sets of fans basically rendered the game irrelevant.
> 
> 
> Anyway, back on topic... I might give supercoach a go this year. Not sure how it'll go with teams getting byes each week.
> ...


Just accommodate that into your strategy and side selection. We've had byes in the NRL for 10+ years now and fantasy works just fine


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

west coast vs hawthorn

anyone watching?


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

I am watching but the format of this round just takes the interest out of it for me.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Good effort by Hawthorn. Considering they have a bunch of rookies in while West Coast have practically their entire first team in, they had no right to get that close. Savage looks like he should be getting more time in the firsts this season.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Our best player in both games was easily Burgoyne. The guy just oozes with skill.

Smith, Savage, Duryea, Lisle and Breust were all good tonight.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i have never been so frustrated with football like i have been with the nab cup.

it's just terrible. why are they shortening games? it just annoys me beyond belief why they would even consider ruining a sport like this.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

The round robin, two 20 min halves is annoying but I can deal with it. The new rules they've implemented into this are bullshit. It's so confusing and I don't even think the players are keeping up with it. 

Watched the two Hawks games and I was so impressed with our boys. With the exception of 5 players, they're all kids but they looked so good on the field. Can't wait to see some of them mix it up in the seniors. Not watching the Eagles/Dockers game but Eagles were dominating from what I saw. 

My dad was telling me that a good mate of his works with the Dandenong Stingrays where Savage was recruited from. He told dad that the Hawks made an excellent pickup as he excelled with the Stingrays and given half a chance he'll be a superstar in the seniors. And from what I was watching tonight, it definitely looks like it.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Eagles, fuck yeah!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Not much to write home about considering they played with a full side and both the Hawks and Dockers had mostly rookies. 

Figured this was big news:

http://wwos.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=8211001



> *Magpies lose key defender*
> 
> Collingwood premiership key defender Nathan Brown's AFL season might be over before it starts, after seriously injuring a knee at training.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

should go for the full reco tbh. he would come into the season after the lars not at full fitness and would take a bit to get up to speed.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

From what I heard on the radio this morning looks like he's going for the reconstruction and will miss the season. Good move though as with Tarrant back, Collingwood may not be short in defense.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Sad and disappointing news for Nathan Brown. This gives Tarrant the opportunity to show what he is made of.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

I guess it's good for Tarrant, but I can't help but be disappointed. The full reco is definitely the best option at this point.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

tarrant's been showing what he's of for the last few years in a terrible backline. will easily slot in.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

WILLIAMS!


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Results from tonight please. Who stood out, who looked shit?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

essendon smashed brisbane, st kilda beat brisbane and mark williams goaled after the siren for essendon to draw with st kilda.

only saw the first one, and polec looked very good for brisbane


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Stojy said:


> Results from tonight please. Who stood out, who looked shit?





Kiz said:


> essendon smashed brisbane, st kilda beat brisbane and mark williams goaled after the siren for essendon to draw with st kilda.
> 
> only saw the first one, and polec looked very good for brisbane


Neagle was shithouse, Williams didn't do much until the goal. Crameri a rookie listed player was good, Fletcher, Watson, Hurley and the draft pick Heppell were good in the first game. Gamble was good for the Saints in the second game and Dempsey was good in the last.

Brisbane will be shit this season, they were crap both games. Good comeback for Essendon in the second half vs. St.Kilda, Fletcher, Watson and McVeigh were rested and the young players stood up. Was a muggy 27 degrees at the ground but I was glad I went.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Brisbane's midfield without Black is one of the most embarrassing things I've ever seen. They just looked like absolute crap with the exception of Polec, who looks like a star already.

Very exciting last game. I love watching Essendon play well, especially against St. Kilda. They're going to have to find a way to get Crameri onto the real list. Maybe Bellchambers should fake a serious injury so then he definitely doesn't play too. :side:

I get what Hird was doing by putting Neagle down back so he would actually run, but he was absolute garbage there too. Poor workrate, awful disposal and an inability to make an impact on a contest doesn't make for much of a player at all.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Neagle was a liability down back. I'm glad he is rookie listed, I actually wish he told the club to get fucked instead of Atkinson when given the ultimatum. Heppell looked good and Hurley had a great first game, the future looks good right now and I'm hoping we can get 7th or 8th this season. However it is the NAB cup so we can't get too excited.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I can't see Essendon making the top eight this year, although I think they'll have an encouraging season. The real test for Hird will come in 2012 when the players are no longer riding on the emotion of him being there, which is when we'll really see what he's made of as a coach. Voss had a good first year in 2009, but 2010 showed he doesn't look up to it. Obviously having a list like Brisbane does doesn't help, but he wasn't able to always get the best out of what he had.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Hird has a fantastic coaching panel behind him though, I don't see anything but improvement in season 2012. Regardless they should be a good team to watch even if you don't support them.











8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

McCartney is the better assistant than Bomber. Thompson had a good plan a, but it was developed by Ken Hinkley, who worked with the midfield. Plan b was non-existent, as shown by his reaction to us losing in the 2008 grand final was throwing Cam Mooney onto the half back line. Really, Thompson isn't much of a coach at all. He was just fortunate he had a good playing group and a good bunch of assistants around him.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

neagle in the backline?

:lmao


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Kiz said:


> neagle in the backline?
> 
> :lmao


And he was pathetic, no effort and no heart.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Gold Coast just beat Sydney. I know it's just preseason, but it was a pretty strong Sydney outfit and the GC boys look bigger than I expected.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I think the Suns playing in the VFL last season helped them out, Sydney will go though on percentage which is unlucky for Adelaide.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:lmao @ GWS now being ahead of Gold Coast at half time.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Gold Coast thought it would be easy, would be funny if they lose.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Turned out it was pretty easy in the second half. David Swallow has followed on his great VFL form from last year to look like one of Gold Coast's better players. I wouldn't be at all shocked if he came top three in their B&F this year behind only Ablett and Rischitelli.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Harmichael Kunt was okay I though, it'll be interesting to see how the first code jumper goes during his first AFL season.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hunt was impressive. He looked to have the right feel about him and understand the play well, plus he looks a lot fitter than last year. He's not a gun by any means, but he looks to be a solid contributor.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Have fun having Williams as your key forward... god only knows we did.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Good effort first up today, especially for the NAB Cup. The usual suspects were impressive, such as Selwood and Johnson when they played, but I also really liked Horlin-Smith, who was good in both games. Mitch Duncan looked very good against North too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hurray for not participating anymore in this pathetic excuse for football.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

and fevola has been dumped by brisbane.

VOSSY~!


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

He'll sign for Balwyn in the Eastern league, they love signing ex AFL guys and they have a fair bit of cash. Still have a shitty ground though.


----------



## jaydubs (Dec 28, 2010)

Suns should pick fevola up. The guy's to good of a forward to go out at his age.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Just another shitty week of this nab cup format. Only thing I enjoyed was finally seeing The Suns have a game. Definitely like them, hoping they win the nab cup. If I were to ever have a second team it would probably be the suns.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fevola to gws would make more sense, are teams still even able to take players now?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I just want to open by saying Ricky Nixon, you stupid, pathetic, fucking idiot. Even if he didn't have sex with the 17 year old bitch, why the fuck would you go to her hotel room WITH A FUCKING BOTTLE OF WINE???? Dumbass!!



BkB Headliner said:


> Gold Coast just beat Sydney. I know it's just preseason, but it was a pretty strong Sydney outfit and the GC boys look bigger than I expected.


You were honestly surprised considering the unlimited salary cap?  If the AFL have their way, Gold Coast will make the 8 this year.



Triple HBK said:


> Have fun having Williams as your key forward... god only knows we did.


He wasn't too bad....when he wasn't injured. 



Kiz said:


> fevola to gws would make more sense, are teams still even able to take players now?


They could offer him to train with them and sign him up in 2012. But honestly, how many chances does he need? He fucked up at Carlton and when Brisbane threw him a lifeline, he fucked up again. Honestly, Brisbane should have acted quicker if they intended on sacking him rather than waiting 6-7 weeks after the last incident.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

too much is made on his personal life. he likes a drink, so what?

he's still a very good player on field, which is all i really care about.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Yeah I get that, but it's one thing to enjoy a drink but it's completely another to get yourself arrested for being a fuckwit. His problem is he doesn't know how to control himself and it's a bad image for a football club. Sure he has talent, but if you're going to give your club a terrible reputation then he's wasting his own talent.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

carlton needed to do more in his early career to make sure he curbed his attitude. instead they really let him do his own thing. it shows a distinct lack of leadership from the club, as well as the player. sure he needed to control himself more, but he is young, famous and has a shitload of money. without a strict club, of course he's going to mess about. while a lot of it is fevola's fault, blame still has to be placed upon carlton.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Aussie said:


> You were honestly surprised considering the unlimited salary cap?  If the AFL have their way, Gold Coast will make the 8 this year.


Yeah, but they didn't exactly recruit a whole lot of stars from other teams with that salary cap space. I mean, the one champion player they did pick up wasn't playing, yet they still played well.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

^^True but considering who they picked up, it wasn't a bad line up. Can't speak on who played this weekend though as I didn't watch the game. 

@ Kiz. Absolutely. I'm not trying to take any responsibility away from Carlton. They screwed up royally with him. He was their big star forward and was kicking their goals so when he was messing around, they stuck their head in the sand and didn't want to know about it. It was only when the Brownlow fiasco happened and their precious Judd was insulted and the club's integrity was called into question, that they decided to cut him loose. But you're right, they should have gotten him help after the first drama unfolded rather than doing nothing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if gablett plays less than 15 games swallow will win the b&f.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Sheedy said he has no interest in signing Fev...


----------



## afterALLthat (Feb 21, 2011)

Sickburn said:


> Sheedy said he has no interest in signing Fev...


It's a sad story but if Fev manages to turn his life around this year, I still think there's a possibility of Sheedy signing him on a rookie contract. The amount of media coverage it would generate in the rugby league heartland would more than cover the cost of the contract.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

wouldnt mind him playing alongside brad fisher down here at westies


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Are you serious? A sacking and a player manager doing god knows what with a 17 year old girl and there hasn't been a post here for ages!


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

1 word, "Chatbox"


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Screw the chatbox.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Fevola was always gonna end badly so this didnt really come as a surprise.

And nobody really gives two shits about the schoolgirl.


Get rid of this NAB Cup crap and bring on round one


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Well look what the cat dragged in.....or should I say Hawk?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Cats are better


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Not anymore they're not.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Pfft, didn't you see us play on the weekend? The AFL are considering handing us the premiership now and not bothering with the competition just to save everyone time and effort. :side:


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

BkB Headliner said:


> Pfft, didn't you see us play on the weekend? The AFL are considering handing us the premiership now and not bothering with the competition just to save everyone time and effort. :side:



Thats what they were saying in 2008 wasnt it? 

And Aussie, it's not quite AFL season yet... so i'm still gonna be a little inactive around these parts. There's still the matter of Leeds United's promotion chances I gotta contend with first.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It would have been much better if they had done that in '08.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Nah, I like what happened better


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

lol at Milburn. Thought he would have retired by now.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Not at all surprised by that result. Over half of those players likely won't be playing come Round One, so it's not like we lost with our proper team in. At the same time, I'm a little disappointed by the lack of composure some players showed. At least Mitch Duncan's development looks to have continued. Guy is going to be a gun.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fuck yeah thrashed freo by 74 points.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Buddy, Roughead and Hale 11 out of our 15 goals on saturday... 

We really need more avenues to goal


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

KHunt got embarrassed by Natanui last night. If Hunt plays, Gold Coast defence will be amazingly feeble.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey guys thought you might be interested in this. its a trailer for 'AFL Live 2011'its a new AFL game being made by Big Ant and Tru Blu. Set to be released in April.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bG6TlOyHQzU&feature=


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

looks ok. looks very rigid, not very fluid, but i'll still buy it.

especially the weird bump/tackle at :20.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Im pretty sure a lot of that footage was taken from an old version before everything was fixed up.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Made by the same guys who made the NRL games. Looks pretty solid, and has the Suns which is a good addition.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> Buddy, Roughead and Hale 11 out of our 15 goals on saturday...
> 
> We really need more avenues to goal


Yeah. Rioli will always chip in with a few but you're right. There's not a lot of goals outside of those guys.

I know it was only a pre-season game but I wasn't all that happy that we only beat the Roos by 29. I was hoping for a more comprehensive win than that tbh.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Just remember, you guys take the first seven rounds to warm up. :side:


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Don't remind me. I only really started following the Hawks towards the end of the season and even though I hadn't been a fan since the start, it was really frustrating that the shit run at the start cost us a higher finish. Going away to Freo was always going to be tough, and even if we had got past them we would've had to go through a really tough battle to the final. Hopefully we can have a good start this year as I think outside of Collingwood and probably Saints, there's so many teams that'll be competing for the top 8.

Bombers have looked decent so far and Bulldogs & Carlton aren't the same sides they were this time last year. Add in the Cats, Suns, Swans, Freo & Adelaide, it's going to be tight.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Great to see you flying our colours already there Nige


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> Great to see you flying our colours already there Nige


My pleasure. I'm already counting down the days until I get over there in June/July for either the Bombers or Pies game. Can't wait!


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Suns or Bombers wont play finals this year. Suns only in their first year unlikely to win for than 5 games and Hird has to rebuild Essendon after the rabble that Matthew Knights made the club.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

I don't think the Suns will play finals, but they will win more than five games. They've actually got a better side then I expected them to have, they won't be too bad. As for Essendon, I don't rate their list, tbh, and despite the James Hird emotion, I see them just missing out on the eight this year. 

The only teams I can see possibly standing up are Carlton and Fremantle. The Doggies to drop off this year, imo.

Also, don't count out Geelong. Yeah, they lost a terrific player, but I think people fail to realize they still made a prelim last year. Whilst I don't think they'll win the flag or anything, I definitely think they'll be around the mark again.

Saints/Pies looking better than everybody so far though, imo.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

St. Kilda, Collingwood and West Coast look to be the only ones taking the pre-season serious though, and, well, West Coast are garbage. I wouldn't read too much into it, as a team like the Doggies, who played pretty well against us in the first round of the NAB Cup anyway, could still be up there.

Collingwood, St. Kilda, Carlton and the Doggies will all make the finals for sure. Geelong and Hawthorn should make it. I expect the other two spots to be between Freo (not sure if they'll be able to follow up on last year), Adelaide (have the potential, but they need to put it together), North, Sydney, Melbourne and possibly Essendon to sneak a spot, although I don't think they're as good as the other teams. Port, West Coast, Gold Coast, Brisbane and Richmond I simply can't see making it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

injuries wrecked our season last year. havent had anywhere near the amount of shit that happened last year. jacobs has a slight hamstring strain and maric had a small back problem, but i like the look of both of them rucking. mckernan finally getting noticed adds more depth to the best young forward line in the comp.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Made by the same guys who made the NRL games. Looks pretty solid, and has the Suns which is a good addition.


I like those NRL games, they don't have the best graphics but the gameplay is solid.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Nige! Loving the sig and avy.  <3



BkB Hulk said:


> Just remember, you guys take the first seven rounds to warm up. :side:


That doesn't always happen....sometimes we have a good start (crappy middle though). :$

As far as the forward dilemma, I do agree with it. The problem is when they're shut down, they can't figure out who to kick to. There are some good options down there, they just need to stop being Buddy/Roughy conscious. 

Also, just to get an idea of how many we're looking at, who was interested in the tipping again?


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Nige! Loving the sig and avy.  <3





Aussie said:


> Also, just to get an idea of how many we're looking at, who was interested in the tipping again?


Fuck yeah to both! I wish I'd started the tipping from the start last year. I think I'd have been very close. At least I managed a perfect 8, but you stole my thunder madam by getting one the same week too! Remind me to slap you.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'm up to tip. Guaranteed 1 point a week by not backing the Horrible Hawks 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yes @ tipping.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Im down for the comp as per usual


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I'll join the tipping too


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

Front row at the Collingwood game last weekend. I was on so much TV!


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

TelkEvolon said:


> Front row at the Collingwood game last weekend. I was on so much TV!


Move aside junior... I'm a TV whore for Melbourne Victory interstate games 

Also, I'm down for the tipping.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fuck pre season.

tippett out for 2 weeks with an ankle, hendo with a concussion and callinan out for 6-12 after tearing the bicep from his bone.

jameson faces 2-3 weeks out for the hit on hendo. at least walker kicked 4 and mckernan 3.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Wait, Jamison from Carlton? :lmao @ their only good tall defender facing suspension already.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah, head high shepherd knocked out henderson. didnt look that bad but it was head high.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Well if Petrie got a week for doing nothing to Milburn, Jamison has to go for at least two or three for concussing a guy. I don't really like the rules as they are, but they have to keep it consistent.

Hoping to see Heppell turn it on tonight. Already really enjoy watching him.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Hey Essendon... it's only the NAB Cup

You wont do shit this season


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> Hey Essendon... it's only the NAB Cup
> 
> You wont do shit this season


Why so cereal? You aren't still pissed at the prelim all those years ago?


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Nah, I'm still pissed off at Lloyd... that coward


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Lloyd's commentary is cringe worthy. Honestly, it's like listening to a stupider version of Eddie McGuire when he used to commentate Collingwood games.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Nige™ said:


> Fuck yeah to both! I wish I'd started the tipping from the start last year. I think I'd have been very close. At least I managed a perfect 8, but you stole my thunder madam by getting one the same week too! Remind me to slap you.


Hey, I didn't steal anyone's thunder thank you.  Not my fault you came in late and it's not my fault you couldn't catch up in time. 

You wouldn't slap a lady now would you? 



sXe_Maverick said:


> I'm up to tip. Guaranteed 1 point a week by not backing the Horrible Hawks 8*D


Shush you!  Just remember that it would be very unfortunate for you if you tipped a big 0 every week. 



Jobbed_Out said:


> Why so cereal? You aren't still pissed at the prelim all those years ago?


Try a 30 year feud mate.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Hope we fucking smash Essendon and show them that they are still no good.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

I hope it ends in a draw and neither team wins the cup. Then the AFL give it to GWS as an apology for the month of rape.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Hey, I didn't steal anyone's thunder thank you.  Not my fault you came in late and it's not my fault you couldn't catch up in time.


You've got me there.



Aussie said:


> You wouldn't slap a lady now would you?


Two words. . . Katie Price.

You won't know her but I and probably the majority of the country would happily set that bitch alight and enjoy watching her hard face burn, if it can that is.

Anyway, good win for the Hawks against Richmond the other day. It was good to see someone other than Buddy & Roughead score most of the goals too. At least we're getting more goals outside of those two. I might have to check out Osborne's price in the dream team.

Less than 3 weeks to go now! Bring on Adelaide.:yum:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Nige™ said:


> You've got me there.


In all fairness though, even if on the chance that I was wrong, I'll still argue the point. Perks of being a woman. 



> Two words. . . Katie Price.
> 
> You won't know her but I and probably the majority of the country would happily set that bitch alight and enjoy watching her hard face burn, if it can that is.


I know who she is, but setting her alight isn't slapping her. And besides she's no lady anyway so it's ok to belt the crap out of her. 



> Anyway, good win for the Hawks against Richmond the other day. It was good to see someone other than Buddy & Roughead score most of the goals too. At least we're getting more goals outside of those two. I might have to check out Osborne's price in the dream team.
> 
> Less than 3 weeks to go now! Bring on Adelaide.:yum:


Hopefully that continues in the actual season. It helps having Buddy and Roughy as the tall forwards, but the less they go to them, the more unpredictible they will become.

But to be honest, I just hope they're practising set shots at goal! I don't like begging Roughead to kick it to someone else when he's lining up for a shot. :$


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

-WR- said:


> I hope it ends in a draw and neither team wins the cup. Then the AFL give it to GWS as an apology for the month of rape.


+1


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Yeah I'm for that too. I really don't want to see either with that cup....even if it is only pre-season. 

Did anyone catch 60 minutes last night with the St Kilda school girl?


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

doesn't matter what happens with the nab cup, collingwood will be holding the premiership cup again in october.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah and there's no pitch that can slow down devillers right?


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Aussie said:


> Yeah I'm for that too. I really don't want to see either with that cup....even if it is only pre-season.
> 
> Did anyone catch 60 minutes last night with the St Kilda school girl?


Yep lied about being preggers.
And Nixon today admitted to substance abuse and is going to rehab.

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/st-kilda-schoolgirl-says-ricky-nixon-told-her-to-lie-over-sex-scandal/story-e6frf7jo-1226017385776


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Is Nixon married? That's the only thing that could possibly make this whole thing worse.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i doubt he would be anymore if he was.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

A drug addict who sleeps with vulnerable 17 year old sluts. What a catch.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Yeah got a wife and 2 kids I'm pretty sure...


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I think you're right. Two young daughters if memory serves me correctly. 

Either way I have no sympathy for him at all.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

That makes it even worse. The selfish prick was looking out for his own wants rather than looking out for the needs of those close to him.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Not the first douchebag named Richard Nixon who did something wrong

Seriously, hurry up round 1... I'm over all this stuff


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

About time you dealt with off-field shit 8*D

Still, that slut looked pretty good so I can't blame him for going a few rounds with her.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I know guys who have been, well, "close" with her. I'd use multiple layers.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> Seriously, hurry up round 1... I'm over all this stuff


More like Weeks 14 & 15, but yeah I'll settle for Week 1 & Adelaide for now.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Fevola playing for Casey Scorpions in the VFL has caused a rift between Melbourne and their VFL affliate (if you believe what Caroline Wilson has to say)

http://www.theage.com.au/afl/afl-news/sting-in-the-tail-for-casey-20110309-1bo05.html


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> Fevola playing for Casey Scorpions in the VFL has caused a rift between Melbourne and their VFL affliate (if you believe what Caroline Wilson has to say)
> 
> http://www.theage.com.au/afl/afl-news/sting-in-the-tail-for-casey-20110309-1bo05.html


It's not just her. The Herald Scum had an article a day or so after he signed, they are annoyed that Casey didn't pass on signing Fev in line with Melbourne's statement/official line.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The attention Fev is getting is pretty disgusting. At this stage I really just wish they would leave him alone. We know he has problems so stop using him for BIG NEWS.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Fevola will never stop being big news though. Everyone will have an opinion because that's the way society works. But honestly, he seems to have shit in his own nest again with being busted at Crown. I actually feel very sorry for him. He really needs ongoing help.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The thing is, he's not like an Aker or someone. To me he seems like a genuinely good bloke who has made mistakes. The way the media carry on is what I hate most about society. They're exploiting someone's issues for their own personal gain in a disgusting manner. I really wish they'd drop it, but that seems unlikely to say the least.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i liked the interview. it gave him a chance to tell his side, without the media jumping down his throat.

legit hope he gets better. the guy is so talented, he just fucked up.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I assume that's The Footy Show interview? Didn't see it because Brayshaw is a piece of shit who I never want to see or hear.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah, it was pretty unbiased, probably the best piece of journalism cuntface hutchinson has done in his career.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I'll second that. Can't stand Hutchison either but that was an excellent interview. My jaw hit the floor when Fev mentioned he tried to kill himself though.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Aussie said:


> I'll second that. *Can't stand Hutchison either* but that was an excellent interview. My jaw hit the floor when Fev mentioned he tried to kill himself though.


Daniel Kerr will not be a West Coast player next season FACHT!


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

I went to the game, and I think the scoreboard was a little deceiving at the end. I don't think we (Collingwood) were that much better than Essendon. As a matter of fact, in terms of endeavour and playing to the best of there abilities, Essendon probably had our number. I honestly think the only difference is a lot of our players have that little bit of extra composure/class that helps them make the right decision under pressure.

I realise that we really missed Ben Reid tonight. With Brown, Maxwell and Reid all not there, I really felt as if our backline looked a little lost at times, giving way to many free kicks and what not.

Essendon have definitely improved, and if Hurley can finally put together a full season I would mark the fuck out. The guy has so much talent, and if he shows it, he could become one of the leagues best, I really do rate the guy.

Anyway, thought the game as a whole was pretty entertaining, even if the umpiring was laughable at times.

Oh btw, Dale Thomas deserves a logie for his acting when he got bumped in the third quarter.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

terrible reaction. they showed it in slow mo and it was piss weak.

honestly, you're right. the scoreboard flattered collingwood. that super goal helped a lot (obviously). essendon took the game on and at times collingwood struggled to keep up. essendon missed about 4-5 opportunities due to shocking kicks into their 50 (hocking, myers come to mind with some terrible entries), otherwise it would have been much closer, although in fairness it was tight for most of the night.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Just what we really didn't need to see.....Collingwood with another trophy. I'll never hear the freakin end of it now.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Just "accidentally" miss the prison visiting hours and you won't hear from them at all.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I've been doing that for the last 6 months. 

I can't however avoid my sister and one of my best friends (and she's as one eyed as they come).


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i don't think the scoreboard flattered us. essendon did play well, but when they were getting momentum, we would kick a goal and stop their momentum. thats what champion teams do.

tarrant needs to aim up though, can't get away with holding and stuff anymore.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

champion team.

:lmao


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

This is historic guys... it's the first time in over 20 years Collingwood have won a grand final on the first go!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hey, we beat richmond by 60 odd points.

CHAMPION TEAM.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

To be honest, it's just the NAB Cup. At this stage I think we will be there abouts again this year, but I wouldn't call us a champion team, yet anyway.

lol at Carlton giving away that lead to Geelong yesterday, pretty shit effort.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2VHj6szyWg

Gameplay footage of the new AFL game. Looks quite good with the camera angle, will make you use the wings more rather than running straight down the ground and kicking it straight to your full forward.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

looks good actually, from the little you can see.

hopefully it has the logos/sponsors on the guernseys. i assume it will, just a little surprised to not see them on there.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Anybody heard from Richie? Or has father disconnected his internet?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Triple HBK said:


> Anybody heard from Richie? Or has father disconnected his internet?


Don't jinx it.

:lmao @ Ross Lyon's solution to St. Kilda's form woes - rushing back Kosi. We might actually be a good chance in round one if that's his solution for bad form.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Richie's probably had enough of the taunts he receives from everyone. 

Hey Trips, do you think the Hawks made the right move taking Paul Johnson on the rookie list over Travis Tuck?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

richie was in the fm thread before.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Mike Sheehan has Franklin as the best player in the league. I laughed. Talented, but there's no way you can rank him above players like Swan, Ablett and Judd who fire every week. Dale Thomas will be above him by the end of the year too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i'd say dale thomas had a better year than franklin.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Possibly. He really stepped up and was better at the business end of the season, but I'm not sure about overall. Thomas is still set up to be much better this season though.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Aussie said:


> Richie's probably had enough of the taunts he receives from everyone.
> 
> Hey Trips, do you think the Hawks made the right move taking Paul Johnson on the rookie list over Travis Tuck?


I'm not 100% certain if we've done the right thing there. He's messed up big time and got done for it and deserves to be punished, but on the other hand Hawthorn said they'd stick by him and give him a chance at Box Hill. Good luck to him though, being son of a club/league legend would put immense pressure on him to perform which he's had limited opportunities to do. I'd love to see him do well elsewhere like in one of the state leagues.

The thing with the rookie list is that they can be elevated from it as an injury replacement (correct me if I'm wrong). So adding Paul Johnson (another ruckman) will give us 6 ruckmen on our list. I think it's just a way of covering our asses if any of Hale, Renouf, Bailey, Grimley and/or Lowden go down with injury.

As for Mike Sheehan's list, it's all a matter of opinion really. Personally I wouldve put someone like Goddard as #1 but this is just gonna put pressure on Buddy if he doesnt perform this season. Love him or hate him, admit it... you'd love to have him at your club.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I would love to have him at my club, especially with us lacking in tall forwards, but there's absolutely no way he's the number one player in the league. Goddard is another good shout for a player that's better than him, even if he is a prick.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Buddy isn't our best player either. That's clearly Hodge.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> Buddy isn't our best player either. That's clearly Hodge.


:agree:

The sig says it all.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

apparently gws have signed rhys palmer to a 4/5 year deal.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Dale Thomas did have a good year last year, looking alright in NAB cup too. It seems he's finally learned that in order to play the sport properly you have to be able to tackle.

Paul Johnson is a piece of shit. I don't think I've ever seen/heard of him doing anything good. I honestly think getting rid of Tuck was a huge mistake by Hawthorn.

Finally, Palmer is alright, a tad overrated though. Hopefully they can get some better players then that, as Gold Coast did, otherwise they'll be a huge laugh next year.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Judd > All


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Kiz said:


> apparently gws have signed rhys palmer to a 4/5 year deal.


Surely there's a better player out of contract at Freo than Rhys "I've probably never hit a target in my career" Palmer. He's like Freo's version of Brad Ebert, only he breaks his teammate's leg too.



Stojy said:


> Dale Thomas did have a good year last year, looking alright in NAB cup too. It seems he's finally learned that in order to play the sport properly you have to be able to tackle.
> 
> Paul Johnson is a piece of shit. I don't think I've ever seen/heard of him doing anything good. I honestly think getting rid of Tuck was a huge mistake by Hawthorn.
> 
> Finally, Palmer is alright, a tad overrated though. Hopefully they can get some better players then that, as Gold Coast did, otherwise they'll be a huge laugh next year.


Johnson is a good player. He never got to show it for Melbourne, but he's agile, has good disposal and always puts his body on the line. I'm amazed he got so little opportunities there when he was so good in the VFL.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Johnson's not agile, he's slow as hell. Always looks like a piece of shit, tbh.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

For a ruckman he moves around the ground very well. He did a lot of good for Sandy and Casey by being able to cover ground well and make an impact on a contest, as well as getting involved in getting the ball up the ground.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

and travis jeff hardy tuck deserves a spot?

he's awful.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Palmer is overrated as shit. After winning the Rising Star, he's done stuff all.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

According to one of my mates who went to Perth on holiday, Palmers a party drug machine as well.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*WF’s AFL Footy Tipping Competition​*
Those that know the drill, everything is pretty much the same. Those that are new to this, please take the time to read below as I run a tight ship and won't be explaining it 230 times. 

*Rules:*

1. All participants must have their weekly entries in *no later than the start of the first game of the round*. Also once again, *no late entries will be accepted*. I’m not even going to take the remainder of the games. If you don’t get them in by Friday night, then you can’t hand in the remaining 7 games. Should you not hand in your tips to me by the deadline, you will be given a straight 0. 

2. All entries must be sent to me via Private Message. This is so you cannot edit your picks during the round and also to stop cluttering the thread. Over the course of the weekend, I will post everyone’s picks in the thread and every Sunday or Monday, I’ll post the results for the round, plus the progressive score. Please do not post your picks in this thread as I will not accept them. Sorry to be so harsh, but if you can take the time to post your tips here, then you have the time to PM me.

3. All participants must pick *one team* for each game played in the round (8 games). No predicting a draw. All games ending in a draw will result in one point for each participant.

4. Will update you on prizes for winning. I haven't spoken to Platt or Headliner yet about that. :$

And lastly, especially to the new participants, I am very approachable if you have any questions. You are always more than welcome to PM me if you’re having issues getting your tipping in or anything in general.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Triple HBK said:


> Palmer is overrated as shit. After winning the Rising Star, he's done stuff all.


I'm not sure anyone outside Mike Sheehan really rates him these days, and between Caro and Mike, you'd struggle to be able to find two braincells to rub against one another.

Aussie, if you want you can use my points as the prize. I haven't used them in God knows how long.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> I'm not sure anyone outside *Mike Sheehan* really rates him these days, and between Caro and Mike, you'd struggle to be able to find two braincells to rub against one another.
> 
> Aussie, if you want you can use my points as the prize. I haven't used them in God knows how long.


Mike Sheahan thinks Buddy Franklin is the best player in the competition, I love how the paper tries to make his top 50 a big deal when it's only his opinion and he tries too hard to pick talking points.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Buddy as the best in the league is really stretching it. Sure he's a freak for goal and he's one of those players that people will pay to see, but to call him the best is very much overrating him.



BkB Hulk said:


> I'm not sure anyone outside Mike Sheehan really rates him these days, and between Caro and Mike, you'd struggle to be able to find two braincells to rub against one another.
> 
> Aussie, if you want you can use my points as the prize. I haven't used them in God knows how long.


Thanks dear, but it should be fine. If anything I'll use my own points if need be....come to think of it, I don't even know how I managed to obtain all those points in the first place.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Points on WF are about as useful as the NAB Cup


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

give them to all the collingwood fans cos they're back to back premiers :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Triple HBK said:


> Points on WF are about as useful as the NAB Cup


Or a second team in New South Wales.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

btw, bomber thompson is getting paid 900k to coach essendon


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

2 weeks until Gold Coast debut 8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

quite the surprise on the front page today.

tyson edwards retired due to testicular cancer. he was diagnosed in november 09 and managed to play half the next season even through treatment. what an absolute star. i hope he gets through this like the absolute trooper he always has been.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Wow, just wow. Mad respect for the guy, hope he gets through it. He was/is a champion.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Always had massive respect for Edwards only Crows player other than Basset. After reading that article makes me respect him that much more.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Holy shit that's insane, especially for playing through treatment. All the best to Edwards, an absolute superstar. Hopefully he recovers alright from it.

Ok gentlemen and Nige (I saw your rep comment and you are no gentleman! )....here we go!

****WF'S AFL TIPPING COMPETITION***
ROUND 1*​
Time to get the season kicked off in style. To those that haven't been part of this before, if you would like to participate, just PM me your tips. Deadline to hand in your tips will be *Thursday March 24 - 7.40pm.* Remember it's an early start to the round.  Also all times noted are Eastern Daylight Savings Time.

*Thursday March 24*
MCG - 7.40pm
Carlton vs. Richmond

*Friday March 25*
MCG - 7.45pm
Geelong vs. St Kilda

*Saturday March 26*
Etihad Stadium - 2.10pm
Collingwood vs. Port Adelaide

AAMI Stadium - 7.40pm
Adelaide vs. Hawthorn

Gabba - 8.10pm
Brisbane vs. Fremantle

*Sunday March 27*
Etihad Stadium - 1.10pm
Essendon vs. Western Bulldogs

MCG - 2.10pm
Melbourne vs. Sydney

Patersons Stadium (aka Subiaco) - 7.10pm
West Coast vs. North Melbourne

Good luck.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Bring on the fucking season is all I can say.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Ok gentlemen and Nige (I saw your rep comment and you are no gentleman! )....here we go!
> 
> 
> > Where did he offer to stick it?
> ...


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Yes that is crossing a line!


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Stojy said:


> Aussie said:
> 
> 
> > Ok gentlemen and Nige (I saw your rep comment and you are no gentleman! )....here we go!
> ...


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Mr. Lawls said:


> For once? I'm a Collingwood supporter so I'm sure we've agreed together on things more than once 8*D


^ Like which tracksuit pants your going to wear down to Centrelink?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you're both scum


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Finally got off my ass and joined the Supercoach league...and did anyone take notice as to what Nige put as the league name? :side:


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Fuck you Nige fuck you


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

My thoughts exactly! 

I forgot how hard picking players was for these things. Stupid salary cap... :side:


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Hopefully I can do much better in the AFL tipping than I am with NRL. Absolutely pathetic effort the first 2 rounds, and it's infuriating


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Wait, Subiaco was renamed? When the fuck did this happen? Major dislike for that.

I need to fix my supercoach team, although I'm quite sure I already joined.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i need to swap tippett and maxwell out.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Fuck I'm soooo pissed!! Got about 3/4 of my team chosen for supercoach, decide to save it and come back to it later and I get a damn server error. I want to cry about now.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

All fantasy sites are experiencing major failures currently. Quite annoying and a huge nuisance.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Aussie said:


> Fuck I'm soooo pissed!! Got about 3/4 of my team chosen for supercoach, decide to save it and come back to it later and I get a damn server error. I want to cry about now.


I thought it was just my shitty internet.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Nope it's not you! I'm seriously annoyed because I had 25 players up out of 33. I have to start all over again. 



sXe_Maverick said:


> All fantasy sites are experiencing major failures currently. Quite annoying and a huge nuisance.


Really? That's a joke on their part. Their servers should be well prepared enough by now to be able to handle the amount of people joining.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Biggest rort is signing up to "SuperCoach Pro" and poor saps thinking it will help them. What a waste of money.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lol at taking supercoach seriously.

glad i have otten on the bench to replace maxwell. would have replaced tippett with callinan but callinan is injured


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Supercoach is gonna be dominated by Hawthorn Victory


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

You're all gonna be pissed when a pom wins it. . . well hopefully!

I better check the injury front ahead of the big kick off. It hurts me but I left Hodge out anyway.




Aussie said:


> Ok gentlemen and Nige (I saw your rep comment and you are no gentleman! )


Can't remember what I said but that's one thing I'll never claim to be. It must have been the beloved English sarcasm everyone loves us for.



Aussie said:


> Finally got off my ass and joined the Supercoach league...and did anyone take notice as to what Nige put as the league name? :side:





Mr. Lawls said:


> Fuck you Nige fuck you


3-1 Lawls, 3-1 Collingwood scum!8*D

Man I'm going to love Australia!


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I noticed, I didnt care... Just another pom living in dreamland


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> I noticed, I didnt care... Just another pom living in dreamland


Dreamland you say?







Your nightmares were reality!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> Dreamland you say?
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Two can play at that game 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Supercoach is now working for me. Time to fix my team and make sure I'm actually in this league.



sXe_Maverick said:


> Two can play at that game 8*D


I still don't understand why TIP repped me this.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

There are many things not understood when it comes to TIP.

Fixed my team up, and about to lodge my tips, and get ready for Thursday's game. I've got Carlton by 55 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I see we only have seven teams signed up to the league. If you're reading this and haven't joined the league, do it. I don't want randoms in there.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> I see we only have seven teams signed up to the league. If you're reading this and haven't joined the league, do it. I don't want randoms in there.


Is it the one on AFL.com.au? If so I remember joining.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The Herald Sun one.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Fixed my team up, and about to lodge my tips, and get ready for Thursday's game. I've got Carlton by 55 8*D


We need to do margins for the tipping too?



BkB Hulk said:


> The Herald Sun one.


What is the joining code?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

link us to the HS one, i only joined the afl one


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

supercoach.heraldsun.com.au


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

http://supercoach.heraldsun.com.au/

Code: 449126

Ignore the name of it. Some jobber pom made it. :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

herald sun prices are a joke.

chad cornes more expensive than harry o'brien.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

They didn't change the salary cap either despite having more spots to fill in your side.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

afl.com.au team:

def: lake, newman, rutten, thunt, trengove, otten, tarrant
mid: gablett (c), selwood, boak, pavlich, dswallow, krakouer
ruck: sandilands (vc), mumford
fwd: franklin, jriewoldt, crywoldt, didak, lecras, schulz, mckinley
bench: maxwell, hine, talia, savage, weller, cbeams, zak smith, moran, nablett, may, mckernan

come at me


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> I see we only have seven teams signed up to the league. If you're reading this and haven't joined the league, do it. I don't want randoms in there.


We have 10 now, I'm guessing we need six more.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Jobbed_Out said:


> We need to do margins for the tipping too?
> 
> What is the joining code?


Nah man, that's the margin on WWOS.com.au tipping. They select a game a week for you to bet the margin on, and Kylie used to do that here (but then got even lazier and dropped it )


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Herald Sun Team:

def: b.goddard; h.shaw; t.kennelly; a.carazzo; j.gwilt; x.ellis; a.moore
mid: d.swan; c.judd; p.chapman; m.pavlich; t.scully; a.krakouer
ruck: n.naitanui; t.bellchambers
fwd: l.franklin; j.brown; s.gilbert; s.milne; m.hahn; j.roughead; m.johnson
bench: m.otten; j.webster; j.McGovern; w.twomey; d.wanganeen; j.simpkin; b.mcculloch; m.curnow; j.von bertouch; t.schneider; b.haren

Bring it


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

nice rucks lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

garbage team


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

No one on your bench is going to raise in value because they're not going to get any games. A few players in your actual team are questionable about even getting a game too.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Fuck. This is where not knowing much about the sport will hurt me


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

My current team

Backs: Gibbs, Murphy, Armfield, Tarrant, Adcock, T Hunt, Wood, (on the bench) Astbury, Toy, Stanley
Midfield: J Selwood, Murphy, Jack, Thomas, Ward, Houli, (bench) Polec, Harris, D Swallow
Rucks: Sandilands, Clark, (bench) Smith, Cordy
Forwards: Staker, Varcoe, Higgins, Knights, Dangerfield, Gray, Ballantyne, (bench) Krakouer, Matera, Richardson

I'll probably change it again tomorrow.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

gibbs :lmao

i'd put swallow on the field before houli. if he lives up to the hype he will poll brownlow points.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Gibbs is a shit player but he racks up supercoach points because of it (gets a lot of cheap stats).

Houli is on and Swallow off because Gold Coast have a bye first round. All of my Gold Coast players are benched.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ahhhh fuck totally forgot about that. fuck


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah it makes things different. You need a lot more depth on the bench than in previous years.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

oh well, fixed that.

traded out ablett to get goddard and that gave me enough to get heppell to replace savage on the bench, thus replacing swallow on field for round 1. fuck yeah.

plus one of mckernan or moran will play this week, more than likely mckernan due to tippett being injured.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Nah man, that's the margin on WWOS.com.au tipping. They select a game a week for you to bet the margin on, and Kylie used to do that here (but then got even lazier and dropped it )


Shush you.  Everyone had a bitch about the margin so I dropped it because you guys complain more than a woman does.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

But unlike a woman's bitching, ours actually worked!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Why are the bench guys so important in this? I just figured they'd be used if the main guys didn't play.

As it stands, my team is:

*Defenders*
Fletcher (Essendon)
Gilbert (St. Kilda)
Williams (Bulldogs)
McPhee (Fremantle)
Armfield (Carlton)
Scarlett (Geelong)
Toovey (Collingwood)

*Reserves*
_Cheney (Hawthorn)
Jamison (Carlton)
Andreoli (St. Kilda)_


*Midfielders*
Del Santo (St. Kilda) *– Vice Captain*
Pendlebury (Collingwood) *– Captain*
Bartel (Geelong)
Goodes (Sydney)
Bennell (Melbourne)
Scully (Melbourne)

*Reserves*
_van Berlo (Fremantle)
Savage (Hawthorn)
Mullett (North Melbourne)_


*Rucks*
Hale (Hawthorn)
McEvoy (St. Kilda)

*Reserves*
_Trengrove (Port Adelaide)
Curnow (Port Adelaide)_


*Forwards*
J Riewoldt (Richmond)
LeCras (West Coast)
Hall (Western Bulldogs)
Betts (Carlton)
Davis (Collingwood)
Osborne (Hawthorn)
Banfield (Brisbane)

*Reserves*
_Hitchcock (Port Adelaide)
D Astbury (Richmond)
Johnston (Melbourne)

_


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Nige™ said:


> Why are the bench guys so important in this? I just figured they'd be used if the main guys didn't play.
> 
> As it stands, my team is:
> 
> ...


The byes mean that not every one of your on-field players is going to be playing every week (well, that's likely to be the case), so you need people who are good enough to not just be on the bench. You also look for players who can go up in value so you can make a profit off them should you decide to sell them and try to buy someone who is better.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> The byes mean that not every one of your on-field players is going to be playing every week (well, that's likely to be the case), so you need people who are good enough to not just be on the bench. You also look for players who can go up in value so you can make a profit off them should you decide to sell them and try to buy someone who is better.


Cheers James. I forgot about the byes. Had to check the fixtures again and make some changes.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It is annoying, but at least most of the Gold Coast players are cheap.

Anyway, just thought I would post this because it gave me a good laugh:

AndrewMackie_4 Andrew Mackie
Just saw the final 50 Cleo Bachelor list... Gee @CameronLing is stiff isn't he?????


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

:lmao.

A lot of AFL players own on twitter, tbh.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

scully out for 4-6 weeks.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

joined the supercoach league.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Not even going to state my supercoach team. By actual starting team is pretty good but I've got horrible subs.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Kiz said:


> scully out for 4-6 weeks.


Injury Lists

Melbourne
Tom Scully 4-6 weeks (negotiating with GWS)


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

We still need 5 people before we get our league merged with some scrubs any other AFL people on here we can get on?


My team:










I struggled to find the "fill out" players to fit in under the cap, mainly because my knowledge of those types of players begins and ends with Essendon and some of my finds from last year.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Bit risky having your captain play in the first game of SC with plenty of games to go in the round


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I've made a few changes to my side because a few of the jobbers are out for the season :no: might change the captain too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

gonna focus on the afl.com.au one, the herald sun one is gash.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

joined the super coach.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Less than 3 hours til first bounce for the new season and we have 4 spots left in SC. Add the Shane Crawford team in!


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Now thats what I call a rushed team -_-... My dream team is so much better.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

we need 4 people to join in less than 45 minutes before the league gets merged, should we just make 4 jobber accounts?


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I'll just make a couple of teams which are auto-filled... and call them "autofill 1" "autofill 2" etc.

Anyone can play as these teams. Details are as follows:
email - password
[email protected] - autofill
[email protected] - autofill
[email protected] - autofill
[email protected] - autofill


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

But we already have sXe's jobber team.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

AFL Teams Round 1
24/03/2011 6:50 PM
Sportal

Thursday, 7:40pm AEDT, MCG

CARLTON
B: Duigan, Thornton, Yarran
HB: Lucas, White, Russell
C: Laidler, Gibbs, Scotland
HF: Walker, Waite, Simpson
F: Betts, Hampson, Garlett
FOLL: Warnock, Judd, Murphy
I/C: Carrazzo, Armfield, Curnow, Robinson
EMG: Collins, Henderson, Watson
NEW: Nick Duigan (Norwood), Jeremy Laidler (Geelong), Ed Curnow (Box Hill)

RICHMOND
B: Newman, Rance, McGuane
HB: Deledio, Astbury, Conca
C: Cotchin, Martin, Edwards
HF: Morton, Vickery, Grigg
F: White, Riewoldt, Helbig
FOLL: Graham, Jackson, Foley
I/C: Nahas, Houli, Batchelor, Connors
EMG: Nason, Post, Dea
NEW: Shaun Grigg (Carlton), Bachar Houli (Essendon), Reece Conca (Perth), Jake Batchelor (Dandenong U18s), Brad Helbig (West Adelaide)



Friday, 7:45pm AEDT, MCG

GEELONG
B: Enright, Scarlett, Hunt
HB: Mackie, Taylor, Lonergan
C: Kelly, Duncan, Corey
HF: Stokes, Mooney, Varcoe
F: Menzel, Hawkins, Johnson
FOLL: Ottens, Bartel, Selwood
I/C: Guthrie, Hunt, Wojcinski, Milburn
EMG: Christensen, Cowan, Chapman
NEW: Cameron Guthrie (Calder U18s)

ST KILDA
B: Baker, Dawson, Blake
HB: Gilbert, Fisher, Goddard
C: Dal Santo, Hayes, Montagna
HF: McQualter, Riewoldt, Milne
F: Clarke, Gamble, Armitage
FOLL: McEvoy, Gram, Jones
I/C: Peake, Dempster, Gwilt, Ray
EMG: Geary, Cripps, Archer


Saturday, 2:10pm AEDT, Etihad Stadium

COLLINGWOOD
B: Shaw, Tarrant, Toovey
HB: O'Brien, Reid, Wellingham
C: Krakouer, Ball, Thomas
HF: Beams, Dawes, Pendlebury
F: Sidebottom, Brown, Cloke
FOLL: Jolly, Swan, Didak
I/C: Buckley, Blair, Johnson, Davis
EMG: Keefe, Macaffer, McCarthy
NEW: Simon Buckley (Melbourne)

PORT ADELAIDE
B: Logan, Carlile, Trengove
HB: Salopek, Chaplin, P.Stewart
C: Pearce, Cassisi, Broadbent
HF: Thomas, J.Westhoff, K.Cornes
F: Hitchcock, Schulz, Gray
FOLL: Brogan, Boak, Rodan
I/C: Irons, Pittard, D.Stewart, O'Shea
EMG: Pettigrew, C.Cornes, Banner
NEW: Jasper Pittard (Geelong U18s), Jarrad Irons (Perth), Cameron O'Shea


Saturday, 7:10pm AEST, The Gabba

BRISBANE LIONS
B: Hanley, Merrett, McGrath
HB: Adcock, Patfull, Stiller
C: Redden, Black, Rockliff
HF: Power, Clarke, O'Brien
F: Banfield, Brown, Staker
FOLL: Leuenberger, Rich, Raines
I/C: Polkinghorne, Lester, Buchanan, Bewick
EMG: Sheldon, Collier, Beams
NEW: Rohan Bewick (West Perth), Ryan Lester (Oakleigh U18s)

FREMANTLE
B: van Berlo, Grover, Broughton
HB: Crowley, McPharlin, Duffield
C: Lower, Mundy, Fyfe
HF: Bradley, Pavlich, Johnson
F: Ballantyne, Mayne, Hill
FOLL: Sandilands, McPhee, Suban
I/C: Palmer, Pitt, Roberton, Walters
EMG: Crichton, Anthony, Michie
NEW: Jayden Pitt (Geelong U18s)


Sunday, 1:10pm AEDT, Etihad Stadium

ESSENDON
B: Hardingham, Hooker, Fletcher
HB: Heppell, Myers, Dempsey
C: Stanton, Watson, Melksham
HF: Winderlich, Hurley, Monfries
F: Crameri, Ryder, Jetta
FOLL: Hille, Hocking, McVeigh
I/C from: Zaharakis, Howlett, Lovett-Murray, Prismall, Lonergan, Colyer, Bellchambers
NEW: Dyson Heppell (Gippsland U18s)

WESTERN BULLDOGS
B: Wood, Markovic, Morris
HB: Murphy, Williams, Stack
C: Griffen, Boyd, Ward
HF: Murphy, Hahn, Ward
F: Higgins, Jones, Giansiracusa
FOLL: Hudson, Cross, Liberatore
I/C from: Barlow, Djerrkura, Minson, Hill, Picken, Sherman, Wallis
NEW: Tom Liberatore (Calder U18s), Lukas Markovic (Box Hill), Ed Barlow (Sydney), Nathan Djerrkura (Geelong), Justin Sherman (Brisbane), Mitch Wallis (Calder U18s)


Sunday, 2:10pm AEDT, MCG

MELBOURNE
B: Bartram, Rivers, Macdonald
HB: Grimes, Garland, Bennell
C: Jones, Moloney, Tapscott
HF: Jurrah, Sylvia, Bail
F: Maric, Green, Watts
FOLL: Jamar, Dunn, Davey
I/C from: Jetta, Martin, Petterd, Spencer, Strauss, Trengove, Warnock
NEW: Luke Tapscott

SYDNEY
B: Bevan, Richards, Mattner
HB: Shaw, Grundy, Everitt
C: Hannebery, Jack, Smith
HF: Jetta, Goodes, McGlynn
F: O'Keefe, Reid, White
FOLL: Mumford, Kennedy, McVeigh
I/C from: J.Bolton, Meredith, Moore, Dennis-Lane, Rohan, Seaby, Sumner
NEW: Byron Sumner


Sunday, 4:10pm WST, Patersons Stadium

WEST COAST
B: Sheppard, Glass, Hurn
HB: Waters, Brown, S.Selwood
C: Rosa, Priddis, Embley
HF: Ebert, Kennedy, Shuey
F: Darling, Naitanui, LeCras
FOLL: Cox, Masten, A.Selwood
I/C from: McGinnity, Stevens, gaff, Hams, Lynch, Nicoski, Schofield, Wilson
NEW: Andrew Gaff (Oakleigh U18s), Jack Darling

NORTH MELBOURNE
B: Rawlings, Pedersen, Thompson
HB: Firrito, Tarrant, Richardson
C: Wells, Anthony, Harvey
HF: Atley, Hansen, McMahon
F: Wright, McKinley, Thomas
FOLL: Goldstein, Swallow, Garlett
I/C from: Warren, Ziebell, Cunnington, Adams, Urquhart, Edwards, Pratt
NEW: Cameron Pedersen (Box Hill), Cameron Richardson (North Ballarat), Shaun Atley (Murray U18s)


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

lol


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Very surprised to see no Shannon Byrnes for us. I don't think he's injured, so maybe just something different from Scott. Big ups for Mitch Duncan being named to play centre.

edit - fuck yes, Simon Buckley.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Carlton by 30.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sorry guys, haven't been around for a couple of days (although most of you should be used to my tardiness by now. ) Here are this week's tips:

*-WR-*
Carlton
St Kilda 
Collingwood
Hawthorn
Brisbane
Western Bulldogs
Sydney
West Coast

*Aussie*
Carlton
St Kilda
Collingwood
Hawthorn
Fremantle
Essendon
Melbourne
North Melbourne

*BkB Hulk*
Carlton
Geelong
Collingwood
Adelaide
Fremantle
Western Bulldogs
Melbourne
West Coast

*GardsJr7529*
Richmond
Geelong
Port Adelaide
Adelaide
Fremantle
Essendon
Melbourne
North Melbourne

*Jobbed Out*
Carlton
Geelong
Collingwood
Adelaide
Fremantle
Essendon
Sydney
West Coast

*Kiz*
Carlton
Geelong
Collingwood
Adelaide
Fremantle
Western Bulldogs
Sydney
West Coast

*Mr. Lawls*
Carlton
St Kilda
Collingwood
Hawthorn
Fremantle
Western Bulldogs
Sydney
North Melbourne

*Nige™*
Carlton
St Kilda
Collingwood
Hawthorn
Brisbane
Essendon
Melbourne
West Coast

*SMD*
Carlton
Geelong
Collingwood
Hawthorn
Fremantle
Western Bulldogs
Melbourne
North Melbourne

*Carlton*
St Kilda
Collingwood
Adelaide
Brisbane
Western Bulldogs
Sydney 
North Melbourne
*
sXe_Maverick*
Carlton
Geelong
Collingwood
Adelaide
Fremantle
Western Bulldogs
Sydney
North Melbourne
*
The Pounce*
Carlton
St Kilda
Collingwood
Hawthorn
Fremantle
Western Bulldogs
Sydney
North Melbourne

*Triple HBK*
Carlton
St Kilda
Collingwood
Hawthorn
Brisbane
Western Bulldogs
Melbourne
North Melbourne

Good luck.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Glad Juddy was my captain


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Joel Selwood is an absolute legend. The guts it took to dive for the ball like he did showed why he'll be full-time captain from next year on. Fingers crossed he's okay, because what happened after was quite disturbing. Seeing him look up then fall back down with the blood streaming from his face was a pretty disturbing image. Farren Ray was also going for the ball, so there's no hard feelings there. I really hope he doesn't get suspended, but knowing the AFL, he probably will.

I thought we actually played pretty well that quarter, perhaps even better than St Kilda for the most part. The problem is that we're really falling down when we get to the wing and half forward. We're missing Pods greatly, with no one doing the leadup work they should be. Hawkins needs to get on his bike because he's losing to Dawson one on one, which is pathetic. Duncan, Guthrie and Menzel all looking pretty good at least.

edit - Duncan on cue getting us our first goal. Love seeing him play well.

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO MITCH DUNCAN, DARREN MILBURN AND JBART YOU SUPERSTARS


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Hahahaha


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Hahahaha that's a good laugh on a saturday morning


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

There's clearly not enough celebrating of a great win going on in here.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Why would you celebrate a win in such a scrappy game like what we saw last night?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

^ Brisbane haven't played yet :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Because we overcame St Fiddler's shitty tactics and managed to slam on some goals to pick up a big win?

Plus MITCH DUNCAN.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

port taking it to collingwood so far.

pittard looks a good prospect, trengove outrunning dawes was hilarious.

schulz with a nasty injury, ball falls down and lands on his leg bending it sideways. dream team taking a battering this week.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:lmao @ Matty Thomas giving Leigh Brown the finger. Quality.

Surprised to see Port playing as well as they are. The skills are lacking at times, but they're putting in a great effort.

Edit - Or not. Should have done as Roos said and just tried to hold it at three goals.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

scoreboard flatters collingwood a lot. port just need a bit more class with their posession, the turnovers have killed them.

cameron hitchcock is absolute garbage btw.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Knew this loss was coming so I'm not really that upset.. I'm just going to look at the positives for example Pittard and Irons. If we can just be consistent with the form that we showed in the 3rd we'd be up there maybe breaking the top 4.


----------



## Thisskateboarding (Jul 31, 2006)

Thought Port fought it out pretty well just sort of dropped there heads in the last quarter after fighting back in then once they kicked on again they didn't have another run in them.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

crows playing like absolute jokes, nice start to the season fellas 

FUCK YES GO PATTY YOU STAR


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Five from five thus far. Glad to see the Crows firing, especially after looking like they were bound to make a shit start to the season. Sloane looks to have continued his development along well. He'll be one of the best inside midfielders in the competition in a few years.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

krakouer is the best small forward in the afl


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Josh said:


> krakouer is the best small forward in the afl


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

mark would like a word josh


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

This reminds me of when Leon Davis somehow got picked for the AA team over LeCras.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

5/5 as well. Glad to have success with tipping again


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

flu was a decent excuse for realising that neon leon is an utter spud.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

leon has reinvented himself off the halfback. he massacred essendon during the nab cup final and will take buckelys spot next week.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

look forward to his 4 touch effort next week


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I can see why a South African would be a fan of a big game performer like Leon Davis.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> I can see why a South African would be a fan of a big game performer like Leon Davis.


Because he is bound by law to like at least one black player?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Because when it comes time for the big games, all he can do is choke.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Fucking awful second half for us today. I hope we don't start as badly as we did last year.

Thanks Brisbane & Saints for choking and screwing up my tips like that. At least the dream team's doing well.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Pfft, St Fiddler didn't choke. We were just irrepressible. :side:

I wouldn't be too worried about Hawthorn. They've never been the best traveling team, plus not only are Adelaide a good young team, but the 20 year anniversary also would have meant a lot to them. I thought it was a pretty good effort from them.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

that 20 year shit was so annoying.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Adelaide are never an easy team to play at AAMI Stadium (almost wrote AAMI Park there... shows what mindset I'm still in). 

We were far too undisciplined throughout the course of the game, giving away far too many free kicks. However I did like the fact that we were trying to be alot more free flowing than we have been and trying not to revert to the stop-start football.

Disappointing way to start the season but there's still a long way to go.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

All I'll say on this 20 year thing is that I hope history repeats itself. 

Not impressed with our second half last night. However I can take a few positives from it:

1. Sam Mitchell was a standout with 38 touches. 
2. Hawks have a few superstars in the making in Savage, Stratton and Shiels. Very impressed with them. 
3. Loved the efforts of Young, Sewell, Burgoyne and Gibson. Thought they played a great game. 
4. Rioli is freakin awesome. 

The negatives (other than losing of course):
1. Cam Bruce didn't really impress in his first game for the Hawks (and considering he's in the backline in my Supercoach team I'm not happy)
2. Osborne and Lewis seemed to disappear. Both should have done so much more. and Whitecross was absolute garbage.
3. Lance Franklin could you please, for the sanity of your supporters learn to do two things: 1) Take a damn overhead mark and 2) Practice kicking for fucking goal. 2.6 means your show pony moves aren't working anymore!!

Also could someone please explain why Sewell was subbed in the last change? Was he injured or did Clarko have a bout of stupidity?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

sewell was fine :lmao

nice coaching alistair. definately helped us win.

getting a great game from sydney/melbourne so far.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Has anyone else noticed that Franklin can never kick straight at AAMI Stadium?

Also looked at the Super Coach to see im beating Kylie with a team that I put together in 10 minutes 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Triple HBK said:


> Adelaide are never an easy team to play at AAMI Stadium (almost wrote AAMI Park there... shows what mindset I'm still in).
> 
> We were far too undisciplined throughout the course of the game, giving away far too many free kicks. However I did like the fact that we were trying to be alot more free flowing than we have been and trying not to revert to the stop-start football.
> 
> Disappointing way to start the season but there's still a long way to go.


Renouf has to be one of the worst ruckmen in the league when it comes to giving away free kicks.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

good job hirdy.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Shocking opening week of tipping for me


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

what's the go with sydney/melbourne, just a point for everyone?


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Hall was very pissed all day, I wouldn't be surprised if he knocks somebody out in the Bulldogs changeroom. He ran through Leroy Jetta in the first half and looked like a whiny little bitch every time he didn't get the ball.

Good performance from Essendon, happy with it...Sydney up next at ANZ will be a good test.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Kiz said:


> what's the go with sydney/melbourne, just a point for everyone?


Yep.

6/7 with the tips (fucking useless Dogs), hoping the Kangas get me 7

Failed with dreamteam as Johnathan Brown's out for ages, and I didn't select a captain this week which will cost me


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

BkB Hulk said:


> Renouf has to be one of the worst ruckmen in the league when it comes to giving away free kicks.


I thought we would stop all these useless free kicks in the ruck when we got rid of that numbnuts Simon Taylor... I was mistaken


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

casual 4/8 if we count the draw as a correct tip


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

6/8. Lift your game Steven


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

7/8

lift your game wallaben


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

7/8

Drop your game so I can beat you, Kiz.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

SLOANE played with a broken thumb and jaw against hawthorn.

they dont even know when he broke them. what a PLAYER.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Kiz said:


> sewell was fine :lmao
> 
> nice coaching alistair. definately helped us win.
> 
> getting a great game from sydney/melbourne so far.


Now see that's what pisses me off. He was having a great game...why the fuck would Clarkson take Sewell off the damn ground when they were down at 3/4 time?? Fucking idiot.



-WR- said:


> Has anyone else noticed that Franklin can never kick straight at AAMI Stadium?
> 
> Also looked at the Super Coach to see im beating Kylie with a team that I put together in 10 minutes 8*D


Franklin just can't kick straight period.

Only by 87 points so don't get too excited.  Speaking of Supercoach, I need to trade Brown since he's out for up to 10 weeks. 



-WR- said:


> Shocking opening week of tipping for me


And that's what you get for showing off about your Supercoach team. 



Kiz said:


> what's the go with sydney/melbourne, just a point for everyone?


Yes. A draw is a point for everyone since technically no one lost. 



Triple HBK said:


> I thought we would stop all these useless free kicks in the ruck when we got rid of that numbnuts Simon Taylor... I was mistaken


Clearly Renouf wanted to fill that void. But here's hoping Bailey comes in next round.

****ROUND 1 - RESULTS****​Huge way to kick of the scoring this round. Jobbed Out tipped a perfect 8 this week, which from memory no one has ever done in round 1 in this tipping comp. So huge congratulations to you. 

Jobbed Out - 8
BkB Hulk - 7
Kiz - 7
sXe_Maverick - 6
Aussie - 5
GardsJr7529 - 5
Nige™ - 5
SMD - 5
-WR- - 4
Mr. Lawls - 4
Stojy - 4
The Pounce - 4
Triple HBK - 3

As of next week, I'll also post the progressive scores.

****ROUND 2****​
Round 2 is now open and the deadline to hand your tips in will be *Friday April 1 - 7.40pm.* All times are AEST.

*Friday April 1*
MCG - 7.40pm
St Kilda vs. Richmond

*Saturday April 2*
Etihad Stadium - 2.10pm
North Melbourne vs. Collingwood

AAMI Stadium - 3.10pm
Port Adelaide vs. West Coast

Gabba - 7.50pm
Gold Coast vs. Carlton

Paterson's Stadium - 8.40pm
Fremantle vs. Geelong

*Sunday April 3*
Etihad Stadium - 1.10pm
Western Bulldogs vs. Brisbane 

ANZ Stadium - 2.10pm
Sydney vs. Essendon

MCG - 4.40pm
Hawthorn vs. Melbourne

_Bye - Adelaide_

Good luck.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i need to change schulz and potentally lecras. fuck.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

yet again i come in late for this. can i join the tipping?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Of course you can Kenny. 

I ended up trading Franklin for Gilbert and trading Brown for Rioli....I hope that isn't going to bite me in the ass. :side:


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Aussie said:


> ****ROUND 1 - RESULTS****​Huge way to kick of the scoring this round. Jobbed Out tipped a perfect 8 this week, which from memory no one has ever done in round 1 in this tipping comp. So huge congratulations to you.
> 
> Jobbed Out - 8
> BkB Hulk - 7
> ...


Yay! Top of the Supercoach too.....it won't last though.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Now that's not the kind of attitude to have! 

Figured this can be posted each week, maybe provide a topic of discussion:



> *Match Review Panel: full report​*
> From: afl.com.au
> 
> The AFL wishes to advise the Match Review Panel has reviewed the weekend’s matches. The following charges were laid:
> ...


For those that didn't catch the "obscene gesture" made by Thomas, he flipped the ol' middle finger up.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Thomas should have got a medal for giving that prick Brown the finger. The same goes for Rance fucking up Waite and Scarlett making Crywoldt cry.

I don't see how Waite gets off for mule kicking someone in the nuts due to insufficient contact, yet players get done for headbutts that hurt less than a kiss on the cheek.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

waite getting off is an absolute joke. 2-3 should have been given.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Kiz said:


> SLOANE played with a broken thumb and jaw against hawthorn.
> 
> they dont even know when he broke them. what a PLAYER.


They breed them tough up in the dandenongs... Sloane is a freak.

Gotta sub him out for SC this week for either Hodge or Gablett. Shit...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i was gonna give rance bump of the weekend, but mumford's bump on syliva(?) takes the cake. fucking loved it.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

God I'd have had 7 if it wasn't for the late Geelong & Fremantle goals. Bugger! I went for a few shocks in Essendon, Brisbane & West Coast and it nearly paid off. Oh well!

Damn LeCras getting injured doesn't help my fantasy team. He's out and so is Leon Davis. Hoping for another win this week.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Shit week of tipping. Fuck Saints, Lions and North for all just losing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fucking bullshit.

dave mckay now out for 3 months. ridiculous.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Did he suffer an anal injury at training? 8*D

Selwood should be up for this week + Chapman and Ling back. Scarlett will be out, but Freo's forward line isn't exactly intimidating anyway. Harry Taylor will teach them a footballing lesson.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

shoulder surgery.

him gone for 3 months + porps needs a shoulder reco, fuck this.

4 on the bench and 1 sub needed. wouldnt have made a difference, but still.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*Injury List*

*Adelaide*
Tony Armstrong (ankle) - 1 week
Ian Callinan (bicep) - indefinite
James Craig (hamstring) - indefinite
Sam Jacobs (hamstring) - 2 weeks
David Mackay (shoulder) - 8-12 weeks
Jared Petrenko (groin) - test
Jason Porplyzia (shoulder) - TBC
Sam Shaw (back) - 3-4 weeks
Rory Sloane (thumb and jaw) - 6 weeks
Daniel Talia (Achilles) - 2-3 weeks
Kurt Tippett (ankle) - 1 week

*Brisbane Lions*
Callum Bartlett (knee) - indefinite
Claye Beams (hip) - test
Jonathan Brown (face) - 8 weeks
Jamie Charman (achilles) - indefinite
Xavier Clarke (knee) - indefinite
Josh Drummond (quad) - 2 weeks
Matt Maguire (quad) - 1 week
Luke Power (back) - test
Brent Staker (knee) - season
*
Carlton*
Ryan Houlihan (calf) -3-5 weeks
Matthew Kreuzer (knee) - 3-4 weeks
Luke Mitchell (shoulder) - 8 weeks
Setanta O'hAilpin (ankle) -1-2 weeks
Jarrad Waite (concussion) - available

*Collingwood*
Nathan Brown (knee) - season
Tom Hunter (neck) - indefinite
Nick Maxwell (internal bleeding) - 1 week
Josh Thomas (foot) - 1-2 weeks

*Essendon*
Ben Howlett (knee) - test
Anthony Long (hamstring) - indefinite
Tayte Pears (foot) - ongoing assessment
Henry Slattery (broken thumb) - 1-2 weeks
Andrew Welsh (abdominal) - ongoing assessment

*Fremantle*
Michael Barlow (broken leg) - TBC
Ben Bucovaz (hamstring) - 2 weeks
Roger Hayden (foot) - 8-12 weeks
Clayton Hinkley (knee) - 1-2 weeks
Joel Houghton (arm) - 12 weeks
Garrick Ibbotson (ankle) - 1-2 weeks
Anthony Morabito (knee) - season
Tendai Mzungu (knee) - 8-10 weeks
Tim Ruffles (knee) - TBC
Byron Schammer (hip) - 3 weeks
Alex Silvagni (illness) - test
*
Geelong*
Shannon Byrnes (calf) - available
Paul Chapman (groin) - available
Marcus Drum (ankle) - 1-2 weeks
George Horlin-Smith (shoulder) - 5-6 weeks
Cameron Ling (hamstring) - available
Steven Motlop (ankle) - 1-2 weeks
James Podsiadly (broken hand) - available
Joel Selwood (concussion) - test
Billy Smedts (back) - 1-2 weeks
Jesse Stringer (hip) - 1-2 weeks

*Gold Coast*
Jeremy Taylor (groin) - 8 weeks
Joel Wilkinson (knee) - 4-6 weeks

*Hawthorn*
Luke Hodge (achilles) - test
Paul Johnson (foot) - TBC
Sam Menegola (wrist) - 4 weeks
Jarryd Morton (foot) - TBC
Ryan Schoenmakers (Achilles) - 1-2 weeks

*Melbourne*
Robert Campbell (Achilles) - 6-8 weeks
Troy Davis (thyroid disorder) - ongoing
Jack Fitzpatrick (foot) - test
James Frawley (shoulder) - test
Jeremy Howe (Ankle )- test
Kelvin Lawrence (hand) - test
Jordie McKenzie (groin) - 5 weeks
Cale Morton (hand) - 1 week
Tom Scully (knee) - 3 week

*North Melbourne*
Ryan Bastinac (knee) - indefinite
Matthew Campbell (hamstring) - 3-4 weeks
Levi Greenwood (ankle) - 3-4 weeks
Ayden Kennedy (knee) - indefinite
Ed Lower (knee) - indefinite
Hamish McIntosh (achilles) - indefinite
Marcus White (shoulder) - indefinite

*Port Adelaide*
Ben Jacobs (glandular fever) - 3-4 weeks
Matthew Lobbe (dislocated shoulder) - 3-4 weeks
Andrew Moore (groin) - 1-2 weeks
Ben Newton (ankle) - 6 weeks
Simon Phillips (jaw) - 3 weeks
Jay Schulz (knee) - 6-8 weeks

*Richmond*
Mitch Farmer (heel) - test
Ben Griffiths (shoulder) - ongoing assessment
Tom Hislop (knee) - 2-3 weeks
Kelvin Moore (hip) - TBA

*St Kilda*
Michael Gardiner (knee) - 5 weeks
Justin Koschitzke (ankle) - 1-2 weeks
Tom Ledger (hamstring) - TBA
Dean Polo (finger) - TBA

*Sydney Swans*
Craig Bolton (achilles) - retired
Daniel Bradshaw (knee) - indefinite
Trent Dennis-Lane (ankle) - 2-4 weeks
Campbell Heath (knee) - 4-6 weeks
Tadhg Kennelly (knee) - test
Nick Malceski (knee) - 8-10 weeks
Jarred Moore (ankle) - test
Matt Spangher (quad) - 1-2 weeks

*West Coast*
Mark LeCras (abductor) - 7-10 weeks
Patrick McGinnity (foot) - test
Chris Masten (knee) - 6 weeks
Nic Naitanui (shoulder) - test

*Western Bulldogs*
Brian Lake (knee/hip/shoulder) - 1 week
Ryan Hargrave (ankle) - 4-6 weeks


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hmm, I thought Pods was another week off. If he's available, I think he should be right back into the team. It'll be interesting to see who Scott takes out aside from the enforced Scarlett change, with Chapman and Ling also definite starters.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

LeCras, Hall & Koschitzke all out? Great! I wish I'd known Hall was injured before I made my trades.

How come Scarlett's not playing James?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Scarlett has been offered a one match suspension if he takes an early plea and up to two weeks if he contests it and loses.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

scarlett took the 1 match yesterday.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, he hit Jack's cousin. He really should have been given a medal for it. :side:


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I wouldnt need a medal to hit Jack's cousin... he's a twat


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Cheers for that guys & girl! I better go change my team again.

I just read before that Koschitzke might be fit for the Richmond game and Hall will more than likely be out for the Doggies. There's Savage & van Berlo too to think about for my midfield. Decisions!:hmm:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lol at poort asking their premiership players for money.

im gonna have something like 4 non scoring players in rutten/pears/lake/otten because herald sun cant give you enough money for a decent bench. i used my trades on schulz and lecras.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

At least they have injury icons on players now though.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Friday, 7:40pm AEDT, MCG

ST KILDA
B: Baker, Dawson, Clarke
HB: Gilbert, Fisher, Goddard
C: Gram, Hayes, Montagna
HF: Armitage, Riewoldt, Peake
F: Dal Santo, Gamble, Milne
FOLL: McEvoy, Ray, Jones
I/C: Blake, Dempster, Gwilt, Archer
EMG: Geary, McQualter, Winmar
IN: Archer
OUT: McQualter
NEW: Daniel Archer (Clarence)

RICHMOND
B: Newman, Astbury, McGuane
HB: Deledio, Connors, Conca
C: Cotchin, Martin, Edwards
HF: Morton, Vickery, Grigg
F: White, Riewoldt, Houli
FOLL: Graham, Jackson, Foley
I/C: Nahas, King, Batchelor, Helbig
EMG: Nason, Thursfield, Tuck
IN: King
OUT: Rance (susp.)



Saturday, 2:10pm AEDT, Etihad Stadium

NORTH MELBOURNE
B: Rawlings, Grima, Thompson
HB: Firrito, Tarrant, Richardson
C: Adams, Anthony, Harvey
HF: Wells, Hansen, McMahon
F: Wright, Petrie, Thomas
FOLL: Goldstein, Swallow, Garlett
I/C: Ziebell, Cunnington, Atley, Edwards
EMG: Warren, Speight, Pedersen
IN: Petrie, Goldstein, Grima
OUT: Warren, McKinley, Pedersen

COLLINGWOOD
B: Shaw, Tarrant, Toovey
HB: O'Brien, Reid, Wellingham
C: Krakouer, Ball, Thomas
HF: Beams, Dawes, Pendlebury
F: Sidebottom, Brown, Cloke
FOLL: Jolly, Swan, Didak
I/C: Buckley, Blair, Johnson, Macaffer
EMG: Keefe, Davis, Rounds
No Change



Saturday, 2:40pm CDT, AAMI Stadium

PORT ADELAIDE
B: Logan, Carlile, Trengove
HB: Pittard, Chaplin, P.Stewart
C: Pearce, Cassisi, O'Shea
HF: D.Stewart, J.Westhoff, K.Cornes
F: Irons, C.Cornes, Gray
FOLL: Brogan, Boak, Thomas
I/C: Salopek, Rodan, Broadbent, Hitchcock
EMG: Ebert, Salter, Davenport
IN: Chad Cornes
OUT: Schulz (knee),

WEST COAST
B: Schofield, Glass, Hurn
HB: Waters, Brown, S.Selwood
C: Rosa, Priddis, Embley
HF: Ebert, Kennedy, Shuey
F: Darling, Lynch, Nicoski
FOLL: Cox, A.Selwood, Kerr
I/C: McGinnity, Naitanui, Sheppard, Gaff
EMG: Swift, Wilson, Hams
IN: Kerr, Naitanui, McGinnity
OUT: LeCras (groin), Masten (knee), Hams



Saturday, 6:50pm AEST, The Gabba

GOLD COAST
B: Tape, Bock, Brown
HB: Krakouer, Hunt, Harbrow
C: McKenzie, Harris, Rischitelli
HF: Stanley, Dixon, Magin
F: Brennan, Smith, Matera,
FOLL: Fraser, Swallow, Ablett
I/C: Lock, Bennell, Prestia, Toy
EMG: Weller, Gorringe, Coad
NEW: Sebastian Tape (Glenelg), Karmichael Hunt (Anglican Church Grammar), Trent McKenzie (Western U18s), Charlie Dixon (Cairns), Alex Magin (Nambour), Zac Smith (Zillmere), Brandon Matera (South Fremantle), David Swallow (East Fremantle), Marc Lock (Southport), Harley Bennell (Peel Thunder), Dion Prestia (Calder U18s), Josh Toy (Calder U18s)

CARLTON
B: Watson, Thornton, Russell
HB: Laidler, White, Duigan
C: Simpson, Judd, Scotland
HF: Yarran, Waite, Garlett
F: Betts, Hampson, Walker
FOLL: Warnock, Murphy, Gibbs
I/C: Carrazzo, Armfield, Curnow, Robinson
EMG: Collins, Henderson, Ellard
IN: Watson
OUT: Lucas
NEW: Matthew Watson (Calder U18s)



Saturday, 5:40pm WST, Patersons Stadium

FREMANTLE
B: Johnson, Grover, Broughton
HB: Palmer, McPharlin, Duffield
C: Lower, Mundy, Fyfe
HF: Bradley, Pavlich, Hill
F: Ballantyne, Mayne, van Berlo
FOLL: Sandilands, McPhee, Suban
I/C: Crowley, de Boer, Roberton, Walters
EMG: Griffin, Pitt, Anthony
IN: de Boer
OUT: Pitt

GEELONG
B: Mackie, Lonergan, Hunt
HB: Enright, Taylor, Corey
C: Wojcinski, Ling, Selwood
HF: Chapman, Mooney, Varcoe
F: Johnson, Podsiadly, Stokes
FOLL: Ottens, Bartel, Kelly
I/C: Duncan, Hunt, Hawkins, Milburn
EMG: Christensen, Menzel, Guthrie
IN: Chapman, Ling, Podsiadly
OUT: Scarlett (susp.), Menzel, Guthrie



Sunday, 1:10pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

WESTERN BULLDOGS
B: Stack, Markovic, Morris
HB: Murphy, Williams, Picken
C: Sherman, Boyd, Cross
HF: Higgins, Jones, Hill
F: Grant, Hall, Giansiracusa
FOLL: Hudson, Cooney, Griffen
I/C from: Djerrkura, Liberatore, Minson, Wallis, Roughead, Moles, Ward
IN: Minson, Roughead, Moles, Wallis
OUT: Wood (ankle)
NEW: Mitch Wallis (Calder U18s)

BRISBANE LIONS
B: Hanley, Merrett, Adcock
HB: McGrath, Maguire, Stiller
C: Redden, Black, Rockliff
HF: Bewick, Clarke, Banfield
F: Polkinghorne, Patfull, Lester
FOLL: Leuenberger, Rich, Raines
I/C from: Power, Collier, Buchanan, O'Brien, Beams, McCauley, Polec
IN: Power, Collier, Maguire, McCauley, Polec
OUT: Brown (facial fractures), Staker (knee)
NEW: Broc McCauley (Southport), Jared Polec (Woodville-West Torrens)



Sunday, 2:10pm AEST, ANZ Stadium

SYDNEY
B: Bevan, Richards, Mattner
HB: Shaw, Grundy, Everitt
C: Jetta, Jack, Smith
HF: J.Bolton, Goodes, McGlynn
F: O'Keefe, Reid, Hannebery
FOLL: Mumford, Kennedy, McVeigh
I/C from: Rohan, Sumner, Meredith, Bird, Pyke, Parker, White
IN: Meredith, Bird, Pyke, Parker
OUT: Seaby
NEW: Luke Parker (Dandenong U18s)

ESSENDON
B: Hardingham, Fletcher, Hooker
HB: McVeigh, Myers, Dempsey
C: Winderlich, Watson, Melksham
HF: Stanton, Hurley, Jetta
F: Crameri, Ryder, Zaharakis
FOLL: Hille, Hocking, Heppell
I/C from: Howlett, Lovett-Murray, Lonergan, Bellchambers, Prismall, Davey, Riemers
IN: Bellchambers, Prismall, Davey, Riemers
OUT: Monfries (injured)



Sunday, 4:40pm AEST, MCG

HAWTHORN
B: Ladson, Gilham, Stratton
HB: Bruce, Gibson, Birchall
C: Bateman, Mitchell, Savage
HF: Young, Franklin, Burgoyne
F: Hale, Roughead, Rioli
FOLL: Renouf, Hodge, Sewell
I/C from: Shiels, Whitecross, Suckling, Ellis, Guerra, Osborne, Lewis
IN: Ellis, Guerra, Hodge
OUT: -

MELBOURNE
B: Bartram, Frawley, Rivers
HB: Grimes, Garland, Tapscott
C: Bennell, Sylvia, Trengove
HF: Jurrah, Dunn, Bail
F: Davey, Green, Watts
FOLL: Jamar, Moloney, Jones
I/C from: Jetta, Martin, Petterd, Spencer, Maric, Warnock, Macdonald
IN: Warnock, Frawley, Spencer
OUT: -


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao as if they dropped menzel. of course the week i drafted him in.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

BkB Hulk said:


> Yeah, he hit Jack's cousin. He really should have been given a medal for it. :side:


No he shouldn't because he didn't hit him hard enough. :side:


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Fuck. Anybody see the pics, and then even the Brown interview tonight on the footy show. Face was fucked.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

selwood has pulled out of the geelong game along with mooney and lonergan.

salopek also for port.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

This week's supercoach results:

Tambling Owns 1,545 def by 1,953 *InEddieWeTrust*
*
sXe_Lions * 1,663 def 1,535 Autofill 3
*
Lawl's Minions* 1,753 def 1,387 Autofill 2

*Front Runners * 2,093 def 2,006 Unstoppable Force

Autofill 4 913 def by 2,075 *Jobbing ain't Easy*

*Epitome of Awesome* 1,273 def 1,037 Autofill 1

Sickburn 1,749 def by 1,885 *Hawthorn Victory*

Selwood>YourLife 1,703 def by 1,910 *HawksNKS*
*
Supercoach round 2*
*Tambling Owns* vs * sXe_Lions*
*InEddieWeTrust* vs * Autofill 3*
*Lawl's Minions * vs * Front Runners*
*Autofill 2* vs *Unstoppable Force*
*Autofill 4* vs * Epitome of Awesome*
*Jobbing ain't Easy* vs * Autofill 1*
*Sickburn * vs * Selwood>YourLife*
*Hawthorn Victory * vs * HawksNKS*

Supercoach ladder:
*Jobbing ain't Easy
InEddieWeTrust
Lawl's Minions
Epitome of Awesome
HawksNKS
sXe_Lions
Hawthorn Victory
Front Runners*
--------------------
Unstoppable Force
Sickburn
Autofill 3
Selwood>YourLife
Autofill 1
Autofill 2
Tambling Owns
Autofill 4


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

trust me, i wont be paying attention to supercoach. it's terrible.

focusing on afl one.


----------



## Gards (Jun 28, 2008)

Wow, that was an amazing game, it really was. That wasn't the type of game Saints usually play and the Tigers just stepped up, awesome game  Horrible Result, but Amazing Finish


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I get the point for tipping and St Fiddla still haven't won a game. Good form.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

havent finished watching the game but god umpiring is garbage.

mcguane i think it is was under pressure, as he got tackled by crywoldt, handballed it through for a rushed point. free kick to crywoldt and a goal. absolute crap rule/decision.


----------



## Gards (Jun 28, 2008)

The umpiring was really quite horrible, yeah, I agree. Plus, Jack Riewoldt going off ruined my Supercoach *exploding face.*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i've had riewoldt, schulz, lecras and selwood now get injured. fuck.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Kiz said:


> i've had riewoldt, schulz, lecras and selwood now get injured. fuck.


Bloody Riewoldt didn't even get a point this week.

I had LeCras last week too, now Riewoldt and both Scarlett & Lonergan are out! Bastard! I'm feeling confident now I tipped Fremantle to beat the Cats.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

You'll probably still end up beating me in Supercoach this week Nige


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Kiz said:


> havent finished watching the game but god umpiring is garbage.
> 
> mcguane i think it is was under pressure, as he got tackled by crywoldt, handballed it through for a rushed point. free kick to crywoldt and a goal. absolute crap rule/decision.


I agree completely. That decision was bullshit and honestly cost Richmond the game. And they bloody deserved that win too. They were screwed big time because that fucking prick (the overrated Riewoldt) is a protected species. 

Anyway with that rant done, here is the tipping for the week...and everyone gets a tip for last night.

*-WR-*
St Kilda
Collingwood
Port Adelaide
Carlton
Fremantle
Western Bulldogs
Essendon
Hawthorn

*Aussie*
St Kilda
Collingwood
Port Adelaide
Gold Coast
Fremantle
Western Bulldogs
Essendon
Hawthorn

*BkB Hulk*
St Kilda
Collingwood
Port Adelaide
Carlton
Geelong
Western Bulldogs
Sydney
Hawthorn

*GardsJr7529*
Richmond
Collingwood
Port Adelaide
Gold Coast
Fremantle
Western Bulldogs
Essendon
Melbourne

*Jobbed Out*
St Kilda
Collingwood
Port Adelaide
Carlton
Fremantle
Western Bulldogs
Essendon
Hawthorn

*Kiz*
St Kilda
Collingwood
Port Adelaide
Carlton
Geelong
Western Bulldogs
Sydney
Hawthorn

*Mr. Lawls*
St Kilda
Collingwood
Port Adelaide
Carlton
Geelong
Western Bulldogs
Essendon
Hawthorn

*Nige™*
St Kilda
Collingwood
Port Adelaide
Gold Coast
Fremantle
Western Bulldogs
Sydney
Hawthorn

*SMD*
St Kilda
Collingwood
Port Adelaide
Carlton
Geelong
Western Bulldogs
Essendon
Melbourne

*Stojy*
St Kilda
Collingwood
Port Adelaide
Carlton
Fremantle
Western Bulldogs
Sydney
Hawthorn

*sXe_Maverick*
St Kilda
Collingwood
Port Adelaide
Gold Coast
Geelong
Western Bulldogs
Sydney
Hawthorn

*The Pounce*
St Kilda
Collingwood
Port Adelaide
Carlton
Fremantle
Western Bulldogs
Essendon
Hawthorn

*Triple HBK*
St Kilda
Collingwood
Port Adelaide
Carlton
Geelong
Western Bulldogs
Sydney
Hawthorn

Good luck.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Fucking Port Adelaide...terrible!


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

OMG!

That was embarrassing.

Didnt expect near 100 points defeat.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Port coming home with the wind means they're still a shot, but they just can't seem to play well for more than three minutes at a time.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao north melbourne.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

I have a feeling its going to be a very long season


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

brad beast fisher kicked 4 on debut for westies.

watch out foxtel cup.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Ahh Gold Coast... Memorable debut for all the wrong reasons


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> You'll probably still end up beating me in Supercoach this week Nige


Possibly. I've still got 100 points to catch up but I do have four more to play than you, and some of the ones you have left I have like Goodes & Hale.

All I can say is thank god for Pendlebury. 342 points as captain. Legend!

Bloody tipping's gone to pot this week. Gold Coast lol. What the hell was I thinking?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Nige™ said:


> Bloody Riewoldt didn't even get a point this week.
> 
> I had LeCras last week too, now Riewoldt and both Scarlett & Lonergan are out! Bastard! I'm feeling confident now I tipped Fremantle to beat the Cats.


Woooooooooooooooooo. :side:

Good to get the four points in West Aus, which is never easy, especially against Freo. I really hate Stephen Hill - plays like garbage half of the time, but chooses for his good game to come against us.

:lmao @ Ablett and the GC too. Only saw the bits up until before the Geelong game, but he looked like he really needed the protection we gave him down here. I'd expect the GC to perform much better next week with the pressure off a little more though.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

On the bright side for this weekend looks like im going to be undefeated on Supercoach


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Great win by the SWANS.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Our goalkicking leaves a lot to be desired after today... but hey, a win's a win


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

7/8 in tips, fuck yeah.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

You need to stop copying my tips. :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

great minds


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

*Supercoach results.*

Tambling Owns 1493 def by. *sXe_Lions 1757*

*InEddieWeTrust 2168* def. Autofill 3 1538

Lawl's Minions 1660 def by. *Front Runners 2115*

Autofill 2 1454 def by. *Unstoppable Force 1990*

Autofill 4 1143 def by. *Epitome of Awesome 1424*

*Jobbing ain't Easy 1913* def. Autofill 1 1083

*Sickburn 1913* def. Selwood>YourLife 1483

Hawthorn Victory 1744 def by. *HawksNKS 1849*

*Round 3*
Tambling Owns vs Autofill 3
InEddieWeTrust vs sXe_Lions
Lawl's Minions vs Unstoppable Force
Autofill 2 vs Front Runners
Autofill 4 vs Autofill 1
Jobbing ain't Easy vs Epitome of Awesome
Sickburn vs HawksNKS
Hawthorn Victory vs Selwood>YourLife


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lol at lawls fucking up his team name.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Loved the second half unlike last week! Good to get a win and against a pretty good Melbourne team. Burgoyne's looking decent so far with Buddy being hit & miss.

3/3 for the last 3 tips to make up for the rest of the weekend and another win in Supercoach. Not bad!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

sniping cyril banned for a week, mcguane gone for 2 for a beautiful hit on ray.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

McGuane should get a medal.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Nathan Jones deserves an Oscar or needs to start behaving like hs former WWE namesake.

Great performance from us in the third quarter yesterday. 8.11 vs 1.1 in that quarter turned the game in our favour after being 3.13 at half time. When Matt Suckling kicked that booming left foot goal from 50 in the third, I was instantly reminded of Stuart Dew in '08. It's gonna be tough for players like Guerra, Ellis, Smith, Cheney, Puopolo etc to break into the side with the youngsters in Savage, Shiels and Suckling all playing so well. 

David Hale is a massive bonus for us. When Renouf got subbed, Hale took the majority of the ruckwork and we started winning clearances. Burgoyne's move up forward is a masterstroke so far as clubs are still doing 2-3 on Buddy allowing Burgoyne to be free to get the crumbs and kick 3-4 goals a game.

There's no easy games for us leading into the bye. Richmond this week will be no pushover, West Coast in Tassie followed by Geelong. We should be realistically 3-2 heading into the bye.if we're 4-1 after round 5, we'll be above expectations. 3-2 is more likely. There's still a long way to go. Carn Hawks.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Woo! Take that Autofill 1!





:side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jones looked legitimately winded, and you really can't blame him for that. He was just running past when Rioli randomly lashed out at him for what seemed like no reason whatsoever. Can't say I'm surprised either - we've seen Rioli crack the shits before. I guess it's just one week where we won't have to hear the commentators overrate him.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

rioli's just pissed that jones is a better player.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

And why is it Rioli cops a week for his shot, but Ling gets off scott free and Waite can get away with kicking a guy in the nuts last week. A little fucking consistency is all I ask for.

****ROUND 2 - RESULTS****​For the unheard of second week in a row, we have a draw. So everyone got a point for that. Not too bad this week for tipping. A few of us took the silly route and tipped Gold Coast but hey what do you do? BkB Hulk, Kiz and Triple HBK all received 7/8 this week.....and incidentally, Port Adelaide cost all 3 of you a perfect 8.  

BkB Hulk - 7
Kiz - 7
Triple HBK - 7
Mr. Lawls - 6
Stojy - 6
sXe_Maverick - 6
Jobbed Out - 5
Nige™ - 5
SMD - 5
The Pounce - 5
-WR- - 5
Aussie - 4
GardsJr7529 - 3

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
After 2 rounds, BkB and Kiz are tied for first on 14. In second place is Jobbed Out on 13 and in third is sXe_Maverick on 12:

BkB Hulk - 14
Kiz - 14
Jobbed Out - 13
sXe_Maverick - 12
Triple HBK - 10
Mr. Lawls - 10
Stojy - 10
Nige™ - 10
SMD - 10
The Pounce - 9
-WR- - 9
Aussie - 9
GardsJr7529 - 8

****ROUND 3****​Round 3 is now open and the deadline to hand in your tips is *Friday April 8 - 7.40pm*

*Friday April 8*
MCG - 7.40pm
Collingwood vs. Carlton

*Saturday April 9*
Etihad Stadium - 2.10pm
Western Bulldogs vs. Gold Coast

AAMI Stadium - 3.10pm
Adelaide vs. Fremantle

MCG - 7.10pm
Richmond vs. Hawthorn

Patersons Stadium - 8.10pm
West Coast vs. Sydney

*Sunday April 10*
MCG - 1.10pm
Melbourne vs. Brisbane

Skilled Stadium - 2.10pm
Geelong vs. Port Adelaide

Etihad Stadium - 4.40pm
St Kilda vs. Essendon

_Bye - North Melbourne_

Good luck.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i say we end the tipping here.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Rioli's was much more forceful and certainly a lot more uncalled for than Ling's. Waite should have been gone for multiple weeks for the mule kick in Round 1.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The Ling incident was funny. I thought I was going to see someone take a dive in footy for the first time but there was really nothing in it for any action to be taken. It's a pity Rioli's going out to be out for the Richmond game though, no doubt. It all depends which Hawks turns up after the patchy displays we've had so far and the Tigers have looked okay, especially against the Saints the other night.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Aussie said:


> .....and incidentally, Port Adelaide cost all 3 of you a perfect 8.


That's your fault -WR-! :cuss:


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

I guess its just a bit of payback for letting Adelaide beat you last weekend


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Pfft, everyone knew Adelaide would win that. 8*D


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Bye Kiz, sXe and Josh see you in two weeks


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I had to pull a few strings to make sure I would beat Kiz in tipping.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

[email protected] that mean they will all get 0 for the next two weeks in tipping..?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

sXe wouldn't have gotten much more than that anyway. 8*D


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

sXe is PM'ing me his tips at the forum that shall not be named (I really don't want to be banned from here either ) so he's fine. 

Anyone that is going away can always PM me their tips in advance or if you get banned for whatever reason whether it's temporary or permanent and you still want to continue and you're not over at the other place, you can get me on MSN [email protected].


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

ADVERTISING. BANNED.

:side:

It's okay, Ben will be getting close to zero anyway. 8*D


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Just curious, do people think Carlton will put up a good fight/maybe win on Friday night?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Collingwood to win by 6-7 goals.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Teams for round 3 (sorry if I'm stealing someones bit!)




> Collingwood v Carlton
> 
> MCG - Fri Apr 08, 7:50pm
> 
> ...


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Took my job! 

Western Bulldogs by 200+


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> Western Bulldogs by 200+


That's being kind!

The handicap betting over here has the Bulldogs at -71.5. The closest to that is Geelong at -45.5 against Port. Richmond +25.5 against us. Like we'll beat them by 4/5 goals!


----------



## Gards (Jun 28, 2008)

Looks like fairly straightforward week of tipping mates, except for the Saints and Don's match and possibly the Crows and Dockers, but yeah, looks fairly straightforward. 

Oh, and Gold Coast and Carlton to get owned.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

West Coast/Sydney has potential to be a very close game considering it being at Subi and the history between the two, plus Hawthorn/Richmond could be very close if both teams bring their best.


----------



## Gards (Jun 28, 2008)

What are you talking about, Richmond to win by 100+ Points. 

And I forgot about WC and Sydney!


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> Took my job!
> 
> Western Bulldogs by 200+







:lmao


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Jobbed_Out said:


> :lmao


I'd be a liar if I said I wasnt expecting that 

DERKA DERR!

The fact that it was posted by "Jobbed Out" of all people just adds salt to the wounds...


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Go Freo


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

South Australian teams playing shit at home seems to be a weekly event that is ruining my tips.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

BkB Hulk said:


> South Australian teams playing shit at home seems to be a weekly event that is ruining my tips.


AMEN to that, fucking Adelaide.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

not complaining seeing I tipped Freo


----------



## CM Sean (Mar 16, 2008)

Yeah, I tipped Freo aswell =)
Got 3/3 thus far, _#winning_


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I was so impressed with the Hawks tonight. Bucketing with rain and they still used the ball well, were aggressive and for the most part were accurate at goal. Buddy was fantastic as were Lewis, Shiels, Savage and Gibson. My heart sank when Stratton went down. Kid is a superstar in the making and a dislocated knee is heartbreaking for him. 

Riewolt is turning into his cousin with these little temper tantrums he gets when he doesn't get his way. Laughed my ass off when he flipped the bird at the Hawks bench. :lmao

Sorry about just putting the tips up now guys. Was too tired (and a little lazy) to post these last night. 

*-WR-*
Collingwood
Western Bulldogs
Fremantle
Hawthorn
Sydney
Melbourne
Geelong
St Kilda

*Aussie*
Collingwood
Western Bulldogs
Adelaide
Hawthorn
Sydney
Melbourne
Geelong
Essendon

*BkB Hulk*
Collingwood
Western Bulldogs
Adelaide
Hawthorn
Sydney
Melbourne
Geelong
St Kilda

*GardsJr7529*
Collingwood
Western Bulldogs
Adelaide
Richmond
West Coast
Melbourne
Geelong
Essendon

*Jobbed Out*
Collingwood
Western Bulldogs
Adelaide
Hawthorn
West Coast
Melbourne
Geelong
Essendon

*Kiz*
Collingwood
Western Bulldogs
Adelaide
Hawthorn
West Coast
Melbourne
Geelong
St Kilda
*
Mr. Lawls*
Collingwood
Western Bulldogs
Adelaide
Hawthorn
Sydney
Melbourne
Geelong
St Kilda

*Nige™*
Collingwood
Western Bulldogs
Adelaide
Richmond
Sydney
Melbourne
Geelong
St Kilda

*SMD*
Collingwood
Western Bulldogs
Fremantle
Hawthorn
Sydney
Melbourne
Geelong
St Kilda

*Stojy*
Collingwood
Western Bulldogs
Adelaide
Hawthorn
Sydney
Melbourne
Geelong
Essendon
*
sXe_Maverick*
Collingwood
Western Bulldogs
Adelaide
Richmond
Sydney
Melbourne
Geelong
Essendon

*The Pounce*
Collingwood
Western Bulldogs
Adelaide
Hawthorn
Sydney
Melbourne
Geelong
St Kilda

*Triple HBK*
Collingwood
Western Bulldogs
Adelaide
Hawthorn
Sydney
Melbourne
Geelong
St Kilda

Good luck.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Well, I wasn't to confident before the game but we owned St.Kilda once again.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I don't think 'owned' is strong enough a word to describe that mauling.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

St Kilda ruined my perfect score


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

St. Fiddler can't even perform for Crywoldt's 200th. Just like Little Nicky's Dal, they come up far too short.

For those who haven't seen this (I'm guessing Nige ):



> ANDREW Krakouer's "jailhouse salute" has split footy fans, angered victims' groups and left the AFL facing calls for the gesture to be banned.
> 
> Victims of crime say the crossed-wrist tribute glorifies violence and the Collingwood recruit set a bad example in front of 88,000 MCG fans and hundreds of thousands of TV viewers watching Friday night's blockbuster live on Channel 7.
> 
> ...


Can't believe this has caused such a shitstorm. Kids don't see the incident and go "OH SHIT, I'M GOING TO GO ASSAULT FUCKERS". Even the claims it's disrespectful to the guy he assaulted are a big stretch imo - it's simply a signal to his brother. He's not showing a lack of regret or remorse, and to insinuate he doesn't regret the incident through one motion to his brother is ridiculous.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> St. Fiddler can't even perform for Crywoldt's 200th. Just like Little Nicky's Dal, they come up far too short.
> 
> For those who haven't seen this (I'm guessing Nige ):
> 
> ...


People cry over anything these days, fuck them.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

****ROUND 3 - RESULTS****​
I think it's safe to say that Adelaide and St Kilda are in people's bad books this week.  -WR-, SMD, Stojy and myself scored the round's highest with 7/8:

-WR- - 7
Aussie - 7
SMD - 7
Stojy - 7
BkB Hulk - 6
Jobbed Out - 6
Mr. Lawls - 6
sXe_Maverick - 6
The Pounce - 6
Triple HBK - 6
GardsJr7529 - 5
Kiz - 5
Nige™ - 5

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
BkB Hulk leads the competition with 20. In second place are Jobbed Out and Kiz on 19 and in third place is sXe_Maverick with 18:

BkB Hulk - 20
Jobbed Out - 19
Kiz - 19
sXe_Maverick - 18
SMD - 17
Stojy - 17
Aussie - 16
-WR- - 16
Mr. Lawls - 16
Triple HBK - 16
The Pounce - 15
Nige™ - 15
GardsJr7529 - 13

****ROUND 4****​Round 4 is now open and the deadline to hand in your tips will be *Friday April 15 - 7.40pm.*

*Friday April 15*
MCG - 7.40pm
Richmond vs. Collingwood

*Saturday April 16*
Aurora Stadium - 2.10pm
Hawthorn vs. West Coast

MCG - 2.10pm
Carlton vs. Essendon

SCG - 7.10pm
Sydney vs. Geelong

AAMI Stadium - 7.40pm
Port Adelaide vs. Adelaide

*Sunday April 17*
Gabba - 2.10pm
Gold Coast vs. Melbourne

Paterson's Stadium - 4.40pm
Fremantle vs. North Melbourne

_Bye - Brisbane, St Kilda, Western Bulldogs_

Good luck.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

A few interesting games this coming round. Dare I say it, Gold Coast may be half a chance against Melbourne due to their awful record on the road.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

SWANS! 

Great win against West Coast.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

This round is going to put the dream teams to the test. I needed an excuse to get rid of some of my Saints players before the pummelling earlier to the Bombers. Not anymore!


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

The thing with Krakouer is an absolute joke as others have said. Give the guy a break.

I don't know if it was just me, but despite the WCE/Sydney game, and the entertaining performance from Essendon, I really didn't find to much of this week interesting. I was happy to finally hit form with my tips though, fucking Adelaide ruin everything.

Carlton/Essendon, Sydney/Geelong and Port/Crows (Crows are better but it's a derby) are all toss of the coin jobs, imo. It should definitely be interesting to see how everybody goes.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Tossing a coin for games is probably the reason you hadn't hit form in the first few weeks.

Mitch Duncan and Daniel Menzel for joint NAB Rising Stars.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> Tossing a coin for games is probably the reason you hadn't hit form in the first few weeks.
> 
> Mitch Duncan and Daniel Menzel for joint NAB Rising Stars.


Obviously I'm not actually going to toss a coin. Figure of speech.

Fuck Menzel btw. Duncan has his name on that shit already.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

What a terrible scoring round in Supercoach across the board, still won though and am thoroughly shocked about it.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

1999

I was pissed off


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Stojy said:


> Obviously I'm not actually going to toss a coin. Figure of speech.
> 
> Fuck Menzel btw. Duncan has his name on that shit already.


Oh really? I thought even an Arts student could detect sarcasm. 8*D

Mitch 'The Man' Duncan should have been nominated for his commanding midfield performance in Round One. I'm waiting for the AFL to apologise for their mistake.

For those who haven't seen the Moloney story:



> MELBOURNE has stripped midfielder Brent Moloney of the AFL club's vice-captaincy but denied speculation he urinated on a bar.
> 
> Moloney fronted a packed media conference on late this afternoon, where it was confirmed he was asked to leave the bar around 2.30am today because he was drunk.
> 
> ...


Hopefully Moloney gets his shit together. He's been one of my favourite players ever since we drafted him, and while he's at Melbourne now, it's a real shame to see something like this.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

I detected sarcasm, but at the time had nothing better to say. My bad. 8*D

As for BRENT MOLONEY, he does OWN.Hopefully he can get going again.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Young Hawk defender Ben Stratton has been ruled out for the rest of the year after rupturing his PCL on Saturday night against Richmond. All the best to the young bloke.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Melbourne claim Tom Scully is out until June.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Friday, 7:40pm AEST, MCG

RICHMOND
B: Newman, Astbury, Conca
HB: Deledio, Thursfield, Batchelor
C: Cotchin, Martin, Edwards
HF: King, Vickery, Grigg
F: Helbig, Riewoldt, Houli
FOLL: Graham, Jackson, Foley
I/C: Nahas, Miller, White, Grimes
EMG: Nason, Dea, Tuck
IN: Thursfield, Miller
OUT: Connors (leg), Morton

COLLINGWOOD
B: Shaw, Tarrant, Toovey
HB: O'Brien, Reid, Maxwell
C: Krakouer, Ball, Thomas
HF: Beams, Dawes, Pendlebury
F: Sidebottom, Brown, Cloke
FOLL: Wood, Swan, Didak
I/C: Davis, Blair, Johnson, Wellingham
EMG: Dick, Goldsack, McCarthy
IN: Wood
OUT: Jolly (knee)



Saturday, 2:10pm AEST, Aurora Stadium

HAWTHORN
B: Ladson, Gilham, Bruce
HB: Birchall, Gibson, Suckling
C: Bateman, Mitchell, Shiels
HF: Young, Franklin, Burgoyne
F: Lewis, Roughead, Rioli
FOLL: Renouf, Hodge, Sewell
I/C: Savage, Guerra, Ellis, Hale
EMG: Puopolo, Murphy, Whitecross
IN: Rioli, Mitchell
OUT: Stratton (knee), Osborne (calf)

WEST COAST
B: Brown, Glass, Hurn
HB:Butler, Mackenzie, S.Selwood
C: Rosa, Priddis, Embley
HF: Ebert, Kennedy, Shuey
F: Naitanui, Lynch, Nicoski
FOLL: Cox, A.Selwood, Kerr
I/C: Dalziell, Darling, Schofield, Gaff
EMG: Swift, Sheppard, McGinnity
IN: Dalziell
OUT: McGinnity



Saturday, 2:10pm AEST, MCG

CARLTON
B: White, Jamison, Carrazzo
HB: Russell, Laidler, Duigan
C: Yarran, Judd, Scotland
HF: Betts, Waite, Simpson
F: Hampson, Henderson, Garlett
FOLL: Warnock, Murphy, Gibbs
I/C: Walker, Collins, Curnow, Robinson
EMG: Armfield, Lucas, Ellard
IN: White, Henderson
OUT: Watson, Thornton

ESSENDON
B: Hardingham, Fletcher, Dempsey
HB: Heppell, Hooker, Lovett-Murray
C: McVeigh, Watson, Stanton
HF: Winderlich, Hurley, Zaharakis
F: Crameri, Ryder, Monfries
FOLL: Bellchambers, Howlett, Hocking
I/C: Lonergan, Prismall, Jetta, Melksham
EMG: Hille, Davey, Reimers
IN: Prismall
OUT: Davey



Saturday, 7:10pm AEST, SCG

SYDNEY
B: Bevan, Richards, Mattner
HB: Shaw, Grundy, Johnson
C: McGlynn, Jack, Smith
HF: J.Bolton, Reid, Goodes
F: O'Keefe, White, Kennedy
FOLL: Mumford, Bird, McVeigh
I/C: Rohan, Jetta, Hannebery, Everitt
EMG: Pyke, Sumner, Parker
No Changes

GEELONG
B: Enright, Scarlett, J.Hunt
HB: Mackie, Taylor, Kelly
C: Johnson, Ling, Bartel
HF: Stokes, Mooney, Varcoe
F: Chapman, Podsiadly, Menzel
FOLL: Ottens, Corey, Selwood
I/C: Lonergan, Milburn, Wojcinski, Hunt
EMG: West, Christensen, Cowan
IN: Lonergan, Wojcinski, Mackie
OUT: Hawkins (back), Duncan (soreness), Christensen



Saturday, 7:40pm CST, AAMI Stadium

ADELAIDE
B: Johncock, Rutten, Tambling
HB: van Berlo, L.Thompson, Symes
C: Martin, Dangerfield, Smith
HF: Knights, Walker, Vince
F: Henderson, Tippett, Jaensch
FOLL: Maric, S.Thompson, Reilly
I/C: Douglas, Otten, Cook, McKernan
EMG: Moran, Gunston, Wright
IN: Cook, L.Thompson
OUT: Stevens (illness), Davis (shoulder)
NEW: Luke Thompson (Geelong U18s)

PORT ADELAIDE
B: Logan, Carlile, Trengove
HB: Pettigrew, Chaplin, Surjan
C: Boak, Thomas, P.Stewart
HF: Broadbent, C.Cornes, Gray
F: Ebert J.Westhoff, D.Motlop
FOLL: Brogan, Hartlett, Rodan
I/C: Salopek, Pittard, O'Shea, Hitchcock
EMG: Banner, Davenport, Irons
IN: Salopek, Ebert, Pettigrew, Surjan, Hitchcock
OUT: K.Cornes, Pearce, Davenport, D.Stewart, Irons



Sunday, 2:10pm AEST, The Gabba

GOLD COAST
B: Bock, Hunt, Tape
HB: Toy, Coad, Harbrow
C: Shaw, Ablett, Rischitelli
HF: Stanley, Dixon, Russell
F: Fraser, Gorringe, Matera,
FOLL: Smith, Harris, Swallow
I/C from: Weller, Magin, Brennan, Jolly, McKenzie, Hutchins, Prestia
IN: Russell, Jolly, Fraser, Toy, Shaw, Hutchins
OUT: Krakouer, Brown (susp.), Bennell
NEW: Luke Russell (Burnie Dockers), Hayden Jolly (Glenelg), Matt Shaw (Dandenong U18s), Jack Hutchins (Sandringham U18s)

MELBOURNE
B: Bartram, Frawley, Tapscott
HB: Rivers, Garland, Trengove
C: Gysberts, Grimes, Bail
HF: Wonaeamirri, Green, Bennell
F: Davey, Dunn, Jurrah
FOLL: Jamar, Moloney, Sylvia
I/C from: Petterd, Jones, Morton, Maric, Martin, Watts, Strauss
IN: Petterd, Maric, Strauss
OUT: -


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Remember that even though there is no head to head matches in supercoach, you still get points. Could be handy for percentage come the last few weeks before finals.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

NOOOOOOOOO DUNCAN! 

:lmao @ Krakouer being dropped by Gold Coast. You know your bad when you're a senior player who is being dropped from that team.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

What's the go with Jolly's knee?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Gold Coast with their first winnable game of the season coming this week against Melbourne, who are total rubbish when they travel most of the time.

At least one South Australian team has to collect premiership points at Footy Park this week too. :hmm:


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I hope a nuclear bomb is dropped on AAMI Stadium this weekend. Wipe out everyone in that "city"

Everyone except -WR- of course


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Watching him tonight, Cotchin really reminds me of Jimmy Bartel. He's going to be a star.

Richmond can be reasonably proud of this performance.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> I hope a nuclear bomb is dropped on AAMI Stadium this weekend. Wipe out everyone in that "city"
> 
> Everyone except -WR- of course


Can you at least wait till the next day ive got a party to go to after the game


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sorry guys have been flat out with work. Am about to head out to work again so will post tips up late tonight

Oh and fuck Mitch Duncan for getting injured. I'm one less player in my forward line in Supercoach because of the 3 byes.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

ANOTHER FUCKING DRAW


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I think Essendon would have won if Winderlich and Dempsey hadn't gone down with knee injuries, still 2 points is better than 0.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

At least the draw today temporarily stops all the essendon peons on Facebook from harping on about how great they are and how they're gonna win the flag. 

Ok, now my thoughts on today's Hawthorn win.
I'll do it in the form of Pros and Cons.

Pros:
Buddy's performance
Mitchell racking up the touches
Getting the four points.

Cons: 
Being 26 points up late in the last and still almost losing.
Playing the majority of the game on West Coast's terms
The game in general

Firstly, we did not deserve to win that game at all. West Coast completely shut down our run for the majority of the match, forcing us to handball into pressure and turn the ball over. 
Secondly, we showed how vulnerable we are against teams with 2-3 tall forwards. Kennedy, Lynch and Darling completely destroyed us. If west coast had of thrown either Cox or NicNat up forward, west coast would've won.
But today proved that you can play ugly football and win.

And lastly, this media hype about Collingwood is ridiculous. They've beaten 3 of the bottom 5 sides at present and expect the flag to be handed to them on a platter. Get a grip on reality, premierships aren't won in April.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Very happy with tonight's performance. We played the game the way Sydney usually do due to it being wet, and we came out with the win. Ottens being fit makes a huge difference, plus the youngsters look pretty good, especially Menzel. To be undefeated after going to Sydney and Freo is a very good start to the season, although next week will probably be our biggest test yet against Hawthorn. Mitch 'The Man' Duncan to be back for that hopefully.

:lmao @ Adelaide too. Kind of pissed off because I tipped them, but this is ridiculous.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

First win of the season fk yeah


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

its a shame kiz isn't around


----------



## Richie (Jul 10, 2006)

I miss my bragging in this thread greatly.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

We dont


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Go home Richie.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Triple HBK said:


> At least the draw today temporarily stops all the essendon peons on Facebook from harping on about how great they are and how they're gonna win the flag.
> 
> Ok, now my thoughts on today's Hawthorn win.
> I'll do it in the form of Pros and Cons.
> ...


Agree one hundred percent. I don't think we've played a good game of footy yet, but the scoreboard continues to flatter us.

I think Malthouse put it best when he said that we're playing April footy. Nowhere near our best, just slowly trying to put shit together. The draw has helped no doubt, but Anzac day, Doggies and then Geelong should really show us where we're at.

I should really stop underrating Geelong btw. I expected Sydney to win last night, and it fucked around with my tips wonderfully.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

We are pretty great. Adelaide fucked my tips up unfortunately.

Thoughts from anyone about who they think will be top four at the end of the season after (most) of the first four rounds? Things certainly look a little different to expected. At this stage, I think it'll be out of Collingwood, Geelong, Sydney, Hawthorn and the Doggies, but I'm not sure if you can completely write St. Kilda off just yet, knowing what they can do. Carlton are half a chance too.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

I think I may be the only one who tipped Port


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

BkB Hulk said:


> We are pretty great. Adelaide fucked my tips up unfortunately.
> 
> Thoughts from anyone about who they think will be top four at the end of the season after (most) of the first four rounds? Things certainly look a little different to expected. At this stage, I think it'll be out of Collingwood, Geelong, Sydney, Hawthorn and the Doggies, but I'm not sure if you can completely write St. Kilda off just yet, knowing what they can do. Carlton are half a chance too.


Collingwood, Geelong, Sydney(I really rate them. Hence tipping them to beat Geelong), and the fourth spot is one that really has me thrown. Haven't really seen anything impressive from Doggies yet, Hawthorn again, they've looked okay, but look who they've beat. When they played a decent side in Adelaide they capitulated.

I really see fourth spot being open. Much like you said, BKB, Saints are always in with a chance. I don't see Carlton getting the spot, I expect them to finish just outside of the four. I guess it's between them, but just for the hell of it, I'm going to throw Essendon in there to. Whilst I expected better then what they did against Carlton, I think they've showed when they play at their best they can give anybody a shake.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> At least the draw today temporarily stops all the essendon peons on Facebook from harping on about how great they are and how they're gonna win the flag.


Bandwagoners will be bandwagoners, I'm guessing they didn't care about the Dons during the down times. 2002-2010 was arguably as bad a period Essendon has had since the 70's and it didn't stop me going to the matches and I think is also why I'm treating this run with cautious optimism.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Sydney will come first. :side:


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Only need Freo to win now for a perfect round.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sorry guys. As I said I had been flat out busy all weekend so just haven't not been on my computer long enough to post the tips. Won't bother posting who tipped which team and just go straight into the results. 

-WR- takes the bragging rights this week with a perfect 7 (that seems so odd typing that as a perfect score). Top that with a Port win and I'd back up a little bit, because his ego may just explode. 

-WR- - 7
BkB Hulk - 6
Jobbed Out - 6
Kiz - 6
SMD - 6
Aussie - 6
Triple HBK - 6
The Pounce - 6
sXe_Maverick - 5
Stojy - 5
Mr. Lawls - 5
Nige™ - 5
GardsJr7529 - 3

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
BkB Hulk still holds the lead with 26 points. In second place are Jobbed Out and Kiz with 25 and in third are -WR-, SMD and sXe_Maverick with 23.

BkB Hulk - 26
Jobbed Out - 25
Kiz - 25
-WR- - 23
SMD - 23
sXe_Maverick - 23
Aussie - 22
Triple HBK - 22
Stojy - 22
The Pounce - 21
Mr. Lawls - 21
Nige™ - 20
GardsJr7529 - 19

****ROUND 5***​*Round 5 is now open and the deadline is *Thursday April 21 - 7.45pm.* This round starts early and finishes Tuesday so results won't be up until later. Remember our fallen ancestors this ANZAC weekend and what they have done for our country. Lest We Forget.

*Thursday April 21*
Gabba - 7.45pm
Brisbane vs. St Kilda

*Saturday April 23*
AAMI Stadium - 3.10pm
Port Adelaide vs. Gold Coast

Etihad Stadium - 7.10pm
Carlton vs. Adelaide

*Sunday April 24*
Etihad Stadium - 4.40pm
North Melbourne vs. Richmond

*Monday April 25*
MCG - 2.40pm
Essendon vs. Collingwood

Paterson's Stadium - 8.45pm
Fremantle vs. Western Bulldogs

*Tuesday April 26*
MCG - 2.40pm
Hawthorn vs. Geelong

_Bye - Melbourne, Sydney, West Coast_


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

A few interesting games this week. I expect tips to vary more than in recent weeks.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Hey anyone of you guys with a ps3 or 360 id recommend picking up the AFL game. It lacks features but the game play is actually amazing compared to the old games.

Currently playing a season as Port and sitting 4th on the ladder at 4-2 
Was beating collingwood all game till they had a massive goal streak lost by 8 points.
Beat west coast by about 8 goals in round 2. 
Beat Geelong by 3 goals where at one stage in the 3rd quarter I was trailing by 6 goals. 
Won the showdown by 20 odd points.
Believe it or not got hammered by the suns by like 80+ points... 
And finally just smashed north by 80 odd points. 

Playing on Professional difficulty.

But yeah once again id recommend picking this game up


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

-WR- said:


> Hey anyone of you guys with a ps3 or 360 id recommend picking up the AFL game. It lacks features but the game play is actually amazing compared to the old games.
> 
> Currently playing a season as Port and sitting 4th on the ladder at 4-2
> Was beating collingwood all game till they had a massive goal streak lost by 8 points.
> ...


Yeah, because that's totally realistic...


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It's no more unrealistic than Port beating Geelong. :side:


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm hoping it's good becuase it's made by the same guys that did Rugby League Live which I love.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Chris Dawes got off apparently. Good. That report was soft as.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Did get off all is well


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fuck neil craig, i hope he gets the sack.

carlton will ream us.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Good to see you're back, Kiz.

Start of the year you were pretty optimistic, why the change of heart so early on in the season?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i thought we would struggle to make the finals, and we will.

we've had the same game plan for about 4-5 years. it stopped working about 2 years ago at least. craig saying there is no plan b on radio is basically the icing on the cake.

we don't have the players to make top 4, and we don't have the coaching staff. we easily have the softest captain in the league, and outside of thompson and rutten this year, everyone else has been horribly inconsistent.

jacobs has played two weeks in the sanfl, yet maric keeps his spot. ok.

at least westies won.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Brisbane Lions v St Kilda


Thursday, 7:45pm AEST, The Gabba

BRISBANE LIONS
B: Stiller, Merrett, Adcock
HB: McGrath, Patfull, Hanley
C: Redden, Black, Rockliff
HF: O'Brien, Collier, Power
F: Polkinghorne, Clark, Banfield
FOLL: Leuenberger, Raines, Rich
I/C: Cornelius, McCauley, Polec, Bewick
EMG: Buchanan, Retzlaff, Beams
IN: Collier, McCauley
OUT: Beams, Lester (foot)

ST KILDA
B: Baker, Dawson, Dempster
HB: Gram, Fisher, Gwilt
C: Gilbert, Armitage, Goddard
HF: Schneider, Riewoldt, Ray
F: Montagna, Koschitzke, Milne
FOLL: McEvoy, Dal Santo, Jones
I/C: Steven, McQualter, Stanley, Smith
EMG: Blake, Clarke, Winmar
IN: Koschitzke, Baker, McQualter
OUT: Clarke, Peake, Gamble

Port Adelaide v Gold Coast


Saturday, 2:45pm CST, AAMI Stadium

PORT ADELAIDE
B: Logan, Carlile, Trengove
HB: Pettigrew, Chaplin, Surjan
C: Boak, Thomas, O'Shea
HF: Broadbent, C.Cornes, Gray
F: Ebert J.Westhoff, D.Motlop
FOLL: Brogan, Hartlett, Rodan
I/C: Salopek, Pittard, Davenport, Hitchcock
EMG: Banner, K.Cornes, D.Stewart
IN: Davenport
OUT: P.Stewart (knee)

GOLD COAST
B: Toy, Hutchins, Tape
HB: Hunt, Bock, Harbrow
C: Iles, Brennan, McKenzie
HF: Bennell, Dixon, Swallow
F: Gorringe, Fraser, Matera
FOLL: Smith, Ablett, Rischitelli
I/C: Harris, Stanley, Shaw, Russell
EMG: Magin, Weller. Liddy
IN: Ablett, Iles, Hutchins, Bennell
OUT: Coad (hamstring), Weller, Magin, Prestia (soreness)
NEW: Jack Hutchins (Sandringham U18s)

Carlton v Adelaide


Saturday, 7:10pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

CARLTON
B: White, Jamison, Russell
HB: Laidler, Duigan, Joseph
C: Walker, Gibbs, Scotland
HF: Robinson, Waite, Simpson
F: Yarran, Hampson, Garlett
FOLL: Warnock, Judd, Murphy
I/C: Carrazzo, Betts, Ellard, Curnow
EMG: Armfield, Lucas, Bower
IN: Ellard, Joseph
OUT: Collins, Henderson

ADELAIDE
B: Johncock, Rutten, Symes
HB: Tambling, L.Thompson, Doughty
C: Smith, Otten, van Berlo
HF: Knights, Walker, Douglas
F: Henderson, Tippett, Jaensch
FOLL: Jacobs, S.Thompson, Dangerfield
I/C: Reilly, Vince, Martin, McKernan
EMG: Cook, Sellar, Wright
IN: Doughty, Tambling, Jacobs
OUT: Maric, Wright, Cook

North Melbourne v Richmond


Sunday, 4:40pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

NORTH MELBOURNE
B: Rawlings, Grima, Thompson
HB: Firrito, Tarrant, Richardson
C: Pratt, Wells, Harvey
HF: Anthony, Hansen, Cunnington
F: Adams, Petrie, Thomas
FOLL: Goldstein, Swallow, Ziebell
I/C from: Atley, Pedersen, McKinley, Macmillan, Wright, Garlett, McMahon
IN: Pratt, Pedersen, McKinley, Macmillan,
OUT: Edwards

RICHMOND
B: Newman, Rance, Conca
HB: Deledio, McGuane, Batchelor
C: Cotchin, Martin, Edwards
HF: King, Vickery, Grigg
F: White, Riewoldt, Houli
FOLL: Graham, Jackson, Foley
I/C from: Nahas, Connors, Dea, Tuck, Nason, Grimes, Miller
IN: Dea, Tuck, Nason, McGuane, Connors, Rance
OUT: Thursfield, Astbury, Helbig

Essendon v Collingwood


Monday, 2:40pm AEST, MCG

ESSENDON
B: Lovett-Murray, Fletcher, Slattery
HB: Heppell, Hooker, Stanton
C: Melksham, Hocking, Howlett
HF: Monfries, Hardingham, Zaharakis
F: Crameri, Hurley, Watson
FOLL: Bellchambers, McVeigh, Jetta
I/C from: Lonergan, Ryder, Welsh, Hille, Davey, Reimers, Hibberd
IN: Welsh, Hille, Davey, Reimers, Hibberd, Slattery
OUT: Prismall, Dempsey (knee), Winderlich (knee)

COLLINGWOOD
B: O'Brien, Maxwell, Tarrant,
HB: Shaw, Reid, Johnson
C: Ball, Swan, Thomas
HF: Brown, Cloke, Didak
F: Beams, Dawes, Sidebottom,
FOLL: Jolly, Pendlebury, Blair
I/C from: Davis, Toovey, Dick, Wellingham, Wood, McCarthy, Krakouer
IN: Jolly, Dick, McCarthy
OUT: -

Fremantle v Western Bulldogs


Monday, 6:45pm WST, Patersons Stadium

FREMANTLE
B: van Berlo, Grover, Roberton
HB: Broughton, McPharlin, Duffield
C: McPhee, Mundy, Fyfe
HF: Bradley, Mayne, Hill
F: Ballantyne, Johnson, Pitt
FOLL: Sandilands, Pavlich, Ibbotson
I/C fromalmer, Lower, Walters, Crichton, Crowley, de Boer, Anthony
IN: Lower, Walters, Crichton, Anthony
OUT: Suban (leg)

WESTERN BULLDOGS
B: Stack, Lake, Markovic
HB: Murphy, Williams, Morris
C: Sherman, Boyd, Cross
HF: Higgins, Hall, Ward
F: Grant, Roughead, Hill
FOLL: Hudson, Cooney, Griffen
I/C from: Addison, Gilbee, Minson, Jones, Wallis, Picken. Liberatore
IN: Minson, Jones, Wallis, Addison
OUT: Giansiracusa (leg)

Hawthorn v Geelong


Tuesday, 2:40pm AEST, MCG

HAWTHORN
B: Guerra, Gibson, Suckling
HB: Ladson, Gilham, Birchall,
C: Young, Mitchell, Bruce
HF: Shiels, Franklin, Burgoyne
F: Bateman, Roughead, Rioli
FOLL: Renouf, Hodge, Sewell
I/C from: Savage, Ellis, Hale, Whitecross, Lisle, Milne, Lewis
IN: Whitecross, Lisle, Milne
OUT: -

GEELONG
B: Enright, Scarlett, T.Hunt
HB: Mackie, Taylor, Lonergan
C: Wojcinski, Ling, Kelly
HF: Selwood, Johnson, Varcoe
F: Chapman, Podsiadly, Stokes
FOLL: Ottens, Corey, Bartel
I/C from: Milburn, J.Hunt, Mooney, Hawkins, Menzel, Duncan, Christensen
IN: Hawkins, Stokes, Duncan,
OUT: -


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

St. Fiddler continue to look like trash here.


----------



## Gards (Jun 28, 2008)

I'm not even interested in watching the two teams play. They have both been horrible lately.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Richmond supporters aren't allowed standards.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

BkB Hulk said:


> Richmond supporters don't have standards.


Fixed


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

chris schmidt: 26 touches, 5 marks, a tackle, 5 clearances, 2 inside 50's, 2 rebound 50's. 

that is why neil craig is retarded.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I told you he should have been picked weeks ago and you said he was a cusp player. Make me Adelaide coach now.

St. Fiddler pick up the win tonight, but they really didn't deserve it. The majority of their goals tonight came from little slip ups from Brisbane, who completely dominated the match (minus the first fifteen minutes). They can't rely on that against a team who isn't total shit.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i said he was a cusp player before the first westies game. he's BULKed up massively. from a distance he looks about the same size as moran.

if he wasnt an afl listed player i'd be putting money on him to win the magarey. at least he's playing for a team that hasn't lost.

uh oh, a st fiddla win. lock up your (underage) daughters

lol at geelong/hawthorn being announced as second to collingwood. maybe once hawthorn stop giving up leads to a poor teams they can be considered.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Just noticed on AFL Live the Western Sydney Giants are in the game, playing the NAB cup and saw they are included.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Jobbed_Out said:


> Just noticed on AFL Live the Western Sydney Giants are in the game, playing the NAB cup and saw they are included.


I dont think you can play against them though, correct me if Im wrong.

But you can create a GWS team cause their guernsey and logo is in the Create a Team feature.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

god that brandon matera is going to be an absolute star.

great goal in the pocket earlier and a wonderful crumbing snap there.

smith will be as well. two very good players already. both show composure under pressure.

khunt has also looked like a decent improver, just ran straight past robbie gray to set up the play. made a few mistakes but the gold coast will not go winless this year.

port have looked decent in parts (last 10 mins of the 1st quarter, probably 5-7 of the second) but have also been pretty terrible at times. gold coast are playing their best game yet, but need to cut down their turnovers, which i think port have scored about 4-5 goals directly from. still, 23 points down at half time, gold coast are still in this. risky telly has been immense, has something like 20 touches, 12 of them contested.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Rischitelli will win their B&F this year. He's a much better contested player than Ablett, which is what they need from their senior players. Plus he actually wants to be there.

Port should win without too much trouble, but Gold Coast have shown something today. Granted, it's only Port they're playing, but like Kiz said, Smith and Matera have shown some great promise, and KHunt looks better, even if he still doesn't have a proper understanding.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i also like the look of mackenzie. has a booming kick on him, and gets the hard ball. same goes for stanley and toy, they've shown some promise too.

i think another problem for the gold coast is the coach. i wouldn't put a first year coach in charge of a 1st year team. i would have done everything possible to get blight to coach the first few seasons. some pretty rookie mistakes, including ablett kicking in.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Danny Stanley was one of their better players in the VFL last year. Was never really a bad VFL players for Collingwood either.

Mackenzie is indeed an amazing kick.

ahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha Port.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

what does 119 and round 5 2011 have in common?

gary ablett.


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

Damn Port dropped the ball. Suns aren't meant to win..... EVER!


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao Port


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

King Kenny said:


> :lmao Port


Well, they are an interstate team after all.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I'll give -WR- until June 2012 to resurface after today


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

im shocked, we're showing some fight.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Listened to the Port/GC game and by the last quarter I was genuinely cheering on the Suns (don't ask me why) and I laughed my ass off when they won. Good on 'em.

Ok here are the tips for this round:

*-WR-*
St Kilda
Port Adelaide
Carlton
North Melbourne
Collingwood
Fremantle
Hawthorn

*Aussie*
St Kilda
Port Adelaide
Carlton
Richmond
Collingwood
Fremantle
Hawthorn

*BkB Hulk*
St Kilda
Port Adelaide
Carlton
North Melbourne
Collingwood
Fremantle
Geelong

*GardsJr7529*
St Kilda
Port Adelaide
Carlton
Richmond
Collingwood
Fremantle
Geelong

*Jobbed Out*
St Kilda
Port Adelaide
Carlton
Richmond
Essendon
Fremantle
Geelong

*Kiz*
St Kilda
Port Adelaide
Carlton
Richmond
Collingwood
Western Bulldogs
Geelong

*Mr. Lawls*
St Kilda
Port Adelaide
Adelaide
North Melbourne
Collingwood
Fremantle
Geelong

*Nige™*
St Kilda
Port Adelaide
Carlton
Richmond
Collingwood
Fremantle
Geelong

*SMD*
St Kilda
Port Adelaide
Carlton
Richmond
Collingwood
Fremantle
Hawthorn

*Stojy*
St Kilda
Port Adelaide
Carlton
North Melbourne
Collingwood
Fremantle
Geelong

*sXe_Maverick*
St Kilda
Port Adelaide
Carlton
North Melbourne
Collingwood
Fremantle
Geelong

*The Pounce*
St Kilda
Port Adelaide
Carlton
Richmond
Collingwood
Fremantle
Hawthorn

*Triple HBK*
St Kilda
Port Adelaide
Carlton
North Melbourne
Collingwood
Fremantle
Hawthorn

Good luck.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

jesus we have some real ordinary players this year.

douglas' handball backwards when all he had to do was pump it inside 50. vince is still soft as all hell, van berlo is the worst captain in the afl, dont think tambling didnt fumble a poesssion, otten was dreadful. no idea how martin was sub, should easily be in ahead of vince. we played 10x better whenever he was involved in the play.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:lmao @ Richard Tambling in the last minute. Dreadful.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

http://spekyselector.webs.com/spekyv5.html

just found this on bigfooty, as i have no internet, can i get told how it goes. every quarter of every match this year will be on here 24 hours after the match.

http://aus.sierules.com/

that is a footy torrent site. both thanks to the geelong board on bigfooty.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Checked out the first link. Selected Port/Gold Coast last quarter and the quality and sound is pretty damn good. Thanks for find that Kiz.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Watching the ANZAC clash and damn this is a good match. Essendon are really pushing hard after an awful start.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

both sides have been pretty ordinary.

pendles or heppell for bog. heppell has provided essendon with most of their run off half back.

also, why is stanton getting a game? absolutely awful.

pendles got the anzac medal, plus a nice 340 points for my dream team.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Great win by Freo


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Good win for the Freemantle Dockers


----------



## PartFive (Jan 7, 2010)

Yay for the Dockers!


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Heppell was robbed, I think he should have won the medal. He has played 5 games in his career, went in hard, showed courage and played well all the things the ANZAC medal should stand for. With Brian "I love blowing over Leon Davis" Taylor and Gary "I hate Essendon" Lyon on the voting panel he still finished only 3 votes behind the winner.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

While he played well his kicking efficiency was down, and didn't make the impact Pendlebury had.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

brian taylor is a fucking joke.

sick of hearing the channel 7 commentators have a wank over coverrated rioli everytime he runs. super cyril turnover so geelong goal. good to see.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I dont know where to begin with today's game, so I wont say anything more on the matter.


----------



## Thisskateboarding (Jul 31, 2006)

I love it when Hawthorn get beat they are easily the most overrated list every single year. For example look at Geelong's team today. Selwood, Bartel,Chapman, Enright are 4 players that you know will give you there best every week as consistent as they come.

Who on Hawthorn can you honestly say plays at or near there best week in week out? Can anyone name one? Not even Hodge is a consistent player. Yeah his good games are brilliant but how often does he deliver them? Once every 4 weeks or so. And Rioli would have to be the most overrated player in the league. Just a flash in the pan, does one great thing and about 3 poor little chip kick turnovers every game. Sam Mitchell is maybe one who is almost at or around his best each game but he hasn't got alot of mates that are.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Not going to mention today's game because I'm still sulking.  So I'm just going into the results.

****ROUND 5 - RESULTS****​
Safe to say that with Gold Coast's win no one got a perfect score! GardsJr7549 and Nige™ got the round's highest score with 6/7 so congrats guys, that's a great effort. 

GardsJr7529 - 6
Nige™ - 6
Aussie - 5
BkB Hulk - 5
Jobbed Out - 5
Kiz - 5
SMD - 5
Stojy - 
sXe_Maverick - 5
The Pounce - 5
Mr. Lawls - 4
Triple HBK - 4
-WR- - 4

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
BkB Hulk still holds the lead on 31. In second place are Jobbed Out and Kiz on 30 and in third place are SMD and sXe_Maverick on 28.

BkB Hulk - 31
Jobbed Out - 30
Kiz - 30
SMD - 28
sXe_Maverick - 28
Aussie - 27
Stojy - 27
-WR- - 27
Nige™ - 26
The Pounce - 26
Triple HBK - 26
Mr. Lawls - 25
GardsJr7529 - 22

****ROUND 6****​
I'm so sorry guys, I had no idea that the first game was Thursday night otherwise I would have done this over the weekend to give you all more time. Deadline is *Thursday April 28 - 8.40pm* (will be lenient only if you're having trouble getting tips in by Thursday).

*Thursday April 28*
Paterson's Stadium - 8.40pm
West Coast vs. Melbourne

*Friday April 29*
SCG - 7.40pm
Sydney vs. Carlton

*Saturday April 30*
Etihad Stadium - 2.10pm
North Melbourne vs. Port Adelaide

MCG - 7.10pm
Richmond vs. Brisbane

AAMI Stadium - 7.40pm
Adelaide vs. St Kilda

*Sunday May 1*
Etihad Stadium - 1.10pm
Essendon vs. Gold Coast

MCG - 4.40pm
Collingwood vs. Western Bulldogs

_Bye: Fremantle, Geelong and Hawthorn_

Good luck.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fuck the byes are terrible for dream team. fyfe, pavlich, sandi, mayne, t hunt and franklin all go to the bench. o shea, weller, mumford, mckernan, dixon and darling go on.

so daniel jackson gets one week for a purposeful elbow on the roos player going past, but bock gets two weeks for an accidental elbow involving 2 players going hard at the ball? what the fuck.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Oh hey guys :$


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Woo, undefeated for another few weeks now. I was away, but caught the second half, and not only were our senior players impressive, but Menzel and Duncan continue to stand up.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

-WR- said:


> Oh hey guys :$


----------



## Gards (Jun 28, 2008)

I think I would rather carry that around in my sig if Richmond lost to Gold Coast than what you have :side:

Oh, and highest Supercoach and Tipping score, getting better as the season goes along.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, you're only nine points behind me in tipping. So close. :side:


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Autofill 4 is ahead of Selwood>YourLife :lmao:lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Haven't checked my team since I made it, but that would be me. wwwyki


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

That's what they all say!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It's okay, Duncan>YourLife will be a champion team next year. :side:


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm starting to think Ben lost a sig bet. :lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

tambling owns so hard he's not in my team.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

If shitting yourself got Supercoah points, Tambling would be rolling in them.



Aussie said:


> I'm starting to think Ben lost a sig bet. :lmao


He just gets off on that type of stuff.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

bernie vince would have already won dream team.

pearce off to the gws apparently, what a spud signing. reeks of nat krak.

guy got 9 touches against us in the sanfl. looked downright disinterested and shirked/squibbed every contest. port will be happy with anything they get for him, which imo would be a 2nd rounder.

i know that very few will care but williamston vs west adelaide in the foxtel cup is being played on the 4th of june. on the 4th of june is collingwood/st kilda. westies are going to the mcg


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*Sydney*
B: Paul Bevan, Ted Richards, Rhyce Shaw
HB: Tadhg Kennelly, Heath Grundy, Nicholas Smith
C: Craig Bird, Kieren Jack, Martin Mattner
HF: Jude Bolton, Adam Goodes, Daniel Hannebery
F: Ben McGlynn, Sam Reid, Ryan O'Keefe
Foll: Shane Mumford, Josh P. Kennedy, Jarrad McVeigh
I/C: Jarred Moore, Jesse White, Lewis Jetta, Andrejs Everitt
Emg: Lewis Johnston, Mike Pyke, Luke Parker
In: Kennelly, Moore
Out: Rohan, Johnson 

*Carlton*
B: Christopher Yarran, Michael Jamison, Simon White
HB: Nick Duigan, Jeremy Laidler, Jordan Russell
C: Heath Scotland, Chris Judd, Kade Simpson
HF: Mitch Robinson, Jarrad Waite, Andrew Walker
F: Andrew Carrazzo, Shaun Hampson, Jeffrey Garlett
Foll: Robert Warnock, Bryce Gibbs, Marc Murphy
I/C: Eddie Betts, David Ellard, Aaron Joseph, Edward Curnow
Emg: Setanta O'hAilpin, Dennis Armfield, Zach Tuohy 

*North Melbourne *
B: Brady Rawlings, Nathan Grima, Scott Thompson
HB: Daniel Pratt, Michael Firrito, Daniel Wells
C: Shaun Atley, Brent Harvey, Samuel Wright
HF: Scott McMahon, Lachlan Hansen, Lindsay Thomas
F: Leigh Adams, Drew Petrie, Jack Ziebell
Foll: Todd Goldstein, Andrew Swallow, Liam Anthony
I/C: Benjamin Speight, Ben Cunnington, Jamie Macmillan, Kieran Harper
Emg: Edwards, Garlett, Pedersen

*Port* 
B: Tom Logan, Alipate Carlile, Jackson Trengove
HB: Michael Pettigrew, Troy Chaplin, Jasper Pittard
C: Travis Boak, Matt Thomas, Cameron O'Shea
HF: Matthew Broadbent, Chad Cornes, Robert Gray
F: Brett Ebert, Justin Westhoff, Daniel Motlop
Foll: Dean Brogan, Hamish Hartlett, David Rodan
I/C: Kane Cornes, Paul Stewart, Daniel Stewart, Cameron Hitchcock
Emg: Surjan, Banner, Davenport
In: Brogan, Cornes, Stewart
Out: Salopek, Surjan, Davenport 

*Richmond*
B: Chris Newman, Alex Rance, Jake Batchelor
HB: Brett Deledio, Luke McGuane, Dylan Grimes
C: Trent Cotchin, Dustin Martin, Shane Edwards
HF: Jake King, Tyrone Vickery, Shaun Grigg
F: Matthew White, Jack Riewoldt, Brad Miller
Foll: Angus Graham, Shane Tuck, Nathan Foley
I/C: Robin Nahas, Ben Nason, Reece Conca, Bachar Houli
Emg: Jayden Post, Jeromey Webberley, Bradley Helbig
In: Jake Batchelor
Out: Daniel Jackson (Suspension) 

*Brisbane Lions*
B: Tom Collier, Daniel Merrett, Jed Adcock
HB: Pearce Hanley, Joel Patfull, Ashley McGrath
C: Tom Rockliff, Simon Black, Jack Redden
HF: Luke Power, Mitchell Clark, Jesse O'Brien
F: James Polkinghorne, Matthew Leuenberger, Todd Banfield
Foll: Broc McCauley, Andrew Raines, Daniel Rich
I/C: Cheynee Stiller, Matt Maguire, Claye Beams, Jared Polec
Emg: Matt Austin, Amon Buchanan, Bryce Retzlaff
In: Maguire, Beams
Out: Cornelius, Bewick 

*Adelaide *
B: Graham Johncock, Ben Rutten, Phil Davis
HB: Richard Tambling, Luke Thompson, Michael Doughty
C: Brodie Smith, Richard Douglas, Brad Symes
HF: Chris Knights, Taylor Walker, Nathan van Berlo
F: Ricky Henderson, Kurt Tippett, Matthew Jaensch
Foll: Sam Jacobs, Scott Thompson, Brent Reilly
I/C: Patrick Dangerfield, Brodie Martin, Shaun McKernan, Matthew Wright
Emg: Ivan Maric, Chris Schmidt, Jack Gunston
In: Davis, Wright
Out: Vince, Otten 

*St Kilda*
B: Sean Dempster, Zac Dawson, Steven Baker
HB: Jason Gram, Sam Fisher, James Gwilt
C: Brendon Goddard, David Armitage, Sam Gilbert
HF: Leigh Montagna, Jason Blake, Adam Schneider
F: Stephen Milne, Nick Riewoldt, Jack Steven
Foll: Ben McEvoy, Nick Dal Santo, Clinton Jones
I/C: Andrew McQualter, Farren Ray, Alistair Smith, Will Johnson
Emg: Nicholas Winmar, Jamie Cripps, Arryn Siposs
In: Jason Blake, Will Johnson
Out: Koschitzke, Stanley 

*Essendon*
B: Henry Slattery, Dustin Fletcher, Cale Hooker
HB: Kyle Reimers, Kyle Hardingham, Mark McVeigh
C: Michael Hibberd, Jobe Watson, Angus Monfries
HF: David Hille, Patrick Ryder, Ben Howlett
F: Stewart Crameri, Michael Hurley, Leroy Jetta
Foll: Tom Bellchambers, Heath Hocking, Brent Stanton
I/C: Sam Lonergan, Nathan Lovett-Murray, Andrew Welsh, Alwyn Davey, David Zaharakis, Jake Melksham, Dyson Heppell
In: Welsh, Davey, Hibberd 

*Gold Coast*
B: Seb Tape, Jack Hutchins, Karmichael Hunt
HB: Jarrod Harbrow, Steven May, Josh Toy
C: Sam Iles, Jared Brennan, Trent McKenzie
HF: Harley Bennell, Charlie Dixon, David Swallow
F: Luke Russell, Josh Fraser, Brandon Matera
Foll: Zac Smith, Michael Rischitelli, Gary Ablett
I/C: Maverick Weller, Hayden Jolly, Daniel Harris, Daniel Stanley, Matt Shaw, Liam Patrick, Daniel Gorringe
In: Jolly, Shaw, Patrick, May
Out: Bock 

*Collingwood*
B: Chris Tarrant, Nick Maxwell, Heritier O'Brien
HB: Ben Johnson, Ben Reid, Heath Shaw
C: Dale Thomas, Dane Swan, Luke Ball
HF: Alan Didak, Travis Cloke, Leigh Brown
F: Leon Davis, Chris Dawes, Steele Sidebottom
Foll: Cameron Wood, Scott Pendlebury, Jarryd Blair
I/C: Alan Toovey, Brad Dick, Sharrod Wellingham, John McCarthy, Dayne Beams, Simon Buckley, Andrew Krakouer
In: Wood, McCarthy, Buckley, Krakouer
Out: Jolly

*Western Bulldogs*
B: Lukas Markovic, Brian Lake, Lindsay Gilbee
HB: Dale Morris, Tom L. Williams, Robert Murphy
C: Daniel Cross, Matthew Boyd, Liam Picken
HF: Callan Ward, Jarrad Grant, Dylan Addison
F: Josh Hill, Liam Jones, Justin Sherman
Foll: William Minson, Ryan Griffen, Adam Cooney
I/C: Brennan Stack, Jordan Roughead, Brodie Moles, Nathan Djerrkura, Mitchell Wallis, Thomas Liberatore, Jayden Schofield
In:Addison,Minson,Jones,Moles, Djerkurra,Schofield


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aussie said:


> I'm starting to think Ben lost a sig bet. :lmao


Yeah I did. Had one with Kenny for the Roosters/Tigers game, which Roosters obviously won. Had it for 2 days, got banned for 2 weeks, and honoured the week by going another 6 days with the pic.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

When Swans/Brisbane play, you gain for a bet?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It would suck to not have Foxtel right about now.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Why's that?


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Every match is on Foxtel and live


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Weren't they always live though? Bar maybe one or two. Main Event showed the ones fox sports didn't.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Seven has four games as well, but Foxtel looks to have gotten the best deal, plus they have the best commentary by far.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

> AFL MATCHES will be broadcast by the Seven Network, Foxtel and Telstra over the next five years, with the League sealing a new $1.25 billion agreement that will guarantee more live football is shown.
> 
> In a deal beginning in 2012, live matches will be accessible to more parts of Australia on more platforms than ever before.
> 
> ...


- afl.com.au


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> Weren't they always live though? Bar maybe one or two. Main Event showed the ones fox sports didn't.


it's moreso the fact they'll have all 9 games available.

if foxtel just offered fox sports and all that i'd be all over it. not interested in anything else really.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

It's worth the money if you can afford it, btw it's great that Fox footy will be back as a channel.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Kiz said:


> it's moreso the fact they'll have all 9 games available.
> 
> if foxtel just offered fox sports and all that i'd be all over it. not interested in anything else really.


This. 

So many shitty channels.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> When Swans/Brisbane play, you gain for a bet?


Nope. Swans will win it easily. Plus, I don't even support Brisbane, lol @ anyone who thought I'd support a team from Queensland. If any it'd be the Swans (location) or Richmond (Tigers theme).

--------------------------

Substantial deal managed by the AFL, although with 2 lolworthy games a week (GWS and Gold Coast competing for biggest floggings), it's going to basically be a 7-game schedule that people actually care about.

Hopefully the NRL announces expansion and a similar deal when their rights come up to bid. I'd love to have Friday Night Football live and ad-free on Fox.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Fox8, TV1, Comedy Channel and the sports channels are really all you need to make it worthwhile.

sXe, you've previously admitted to supporting them because they were successful when you first watched footy. Do you go for Collingwood now?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> Fox8, TV1, Comedy Channel and the sports channels are really all you need to make it worthwhile.
> 
> sXe, you've previously admitted to supporting them because they were successful when you first watched footy. Do you go for Collingwood now?


Fox8, Comedy, Sports, 111 Hits, UKTV & ........... the movies package, but that's about all it's great for.

They won the first grand final I watched, so I appreciated them as the benchmark team of the league. They went on to win another 2 in a row, reinforcing that status as the benchmark side.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Nope. Swans will win it easily. Plus, I don't even support Brisbane, lol @ anyone who thought I'd support a team from Queensland. If any it'd be the Swans (location) or Richmond (Tigers theme).
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> ...



I'm surprised they don't have an NRL channel.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Nope. Swans will win it easily. Plus, I don't even support Brisbane, lol @ anyone who thought I'd support a team from Queensland. If any it'd be the Swans (location) or Richmond (Tigers theme).
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> ...


But you made it quite clear that you "support" Brisbane.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Have a chick at work who follows a different team every year.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Nope. Swans will win it easily. Plus, I don't even support Brisbane, lol @ anyone who thought I'd support a team from Queensland. If any it'd be the Swans (location) or Richmond (Tigers theme).
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> ...


what the fuck?

brisbane was in your bandwagon pic. you said you went for them. jesus.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Wests Tigers (NRL); Brisbane Lions (AFL); Crusaders (Super 15); Wigan Warriors (UK Super League); New York Rangers (NHL); LA Galaxy (MLS); New England Patriots (NFL); New York Yankees (MLB); Chicago Bulls (NBA); NSW State of Origin; Australian Wallabies (Union); Australian Kangaroos (League); Australian National Soccer Team; Australian National Cricket Team; Wollongong Hawks (NBL); NSW State Cricket Team; Sydney FC; Chelsea FC; Leeds United; Bayern Munich; FC Barcelona


http://www.wrestlingforum.com/8624411-post49.html

you were saying sXe?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yep, see, sydney. right there.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Rush said:


> http://www.wrestlingforum.com/8624411-post49.html
> 
> you were saying sXe?


Lol, it's even the recent Paddle Pop Lion logo.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao at that. 

LEEDS


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

LEEDS! MOT

Points off for being a Sydney FC fan though...

And that isnt the Brisbane Lions logo, it's Chad Kroeger from Nickelback


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Lol Port.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

embarassed once again.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Instead of bringing in these two new shitty teams, why dont the AFL just try and fix the teams we already have?


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

ROOS win first match. About time! 

One of Harvey's goal was sweet as.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:lmao @ St. Failda. I don't care that I tipped them, I just love seeing them lose.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i tipped crows 

didnt see the game, was out getting hammered. heard we won though.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao at Gold Coast. 75-1 to Essendon atm and it's not even 1st quarter time yet.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

15.4 94
0.1 1

quarter time.

what the fuck.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

15.4.94 - 0.1.1 at the end of the first quarter. I have to say...lol Port


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Gold Coast will improve, Ablett looks like he is going to try and do everything himself. Essendon will get lazy too, it always happens.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

even listening to the abc broadcast, this has been the most one sided contest i've ever heard.

and they want an even worse team to come in next year.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Well the score now is 106 -13 but hav u seen the odds $0 to $85


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I know this will sound stupid but this always happens, Essendon gets in front by miles then gets too lazy and makes loser jobbers look good.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

The odds went higher $0 - $90


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It must be depressing being a Port Adelaide fan.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

I need Essendon to win this fourth quarter to start my multi off well.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

awwww... I was hoping the bombers would get past 200


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Lol Port....Essendon 31.11.197 Gold Coast Jobbers 8.10.58

and Kenny, Essendon won the quarter.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao at Port losing to this team. 

Multi off to a good start


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Games like that usually shit me, just no fun to watch at all, but for some reason, I enjoyed watching Essendon do whatever they wanted today.

A win for Collingwood now, and it'll be a glorious day of footy for me.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Will have results and the new round up tonight.  

Could not believe the hammering Gold Coast got in the first quarter. The way the AFL were investing into these clubs, you honestly wouldn't think they'd be getting belted the way they have been. I get that 2/3 of their side are still in high school so even though it looked like the AFL wanted them to push for top 8 in their first couple of years, they were going to be a little fish in a big pond. But 94-1 in the first quarter??? That's just downright embarrassing. 

I'm not going to comment on Port losing to them or their performance this week. Partly because I tipped the bastards this week but mostly because poor -WR- must be depressed enough as it is!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

tambling out for a week for a beautiful elbow to scuntner, jacobs reprimanded for a hit on gram, tippett reprimanded for a punch to fisher.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

And Hack Dawson suspended for a week too... All is well in the world.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it was a nice dive from knights too.

hopefully we can get up on melbourne. they looked pathetic against west coast, but we looked pathetic against freo and port. no davis for the rest of the season will sting, but we have luke thompson who looks ready to step up. sloane is good to play this week so i assume he and petrenko, who tore it up in the sanfl last week, or sellar will come in for davis, at least until talia can make his debut.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

****ROUND 6 - RESULTS****​
Some great scores this round. Highest score for the round went to GardsJr7549, Kiz, Mr. Lawls, Stojy, sXe_Maverick, The Pounce and myself with 6/7. 

Aussie - 6
GardsJr7529 - 6
Kiz - 6
Mr. Lawls - 6
Stojy - 6
sXe_Maverick - 6
The Pounce - 6
BkB Hulk - 5
Jobbed Out - 5
Nige™ - 5
SMD - 5
Triple HBK - 5
-WR- - 4

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
BkB Hulk has some company in the lead. Kiz joins him in first place with 36. In second place is Jobbed Out on 35 and in third is sXe_Maverick on 34.

Kiz - 36
BkB Hulk - 36
Jobbed Out - 35
sXe_Maverick - 34
Aussie - 33
Stojy - 33
SMD - 33
The Pounce - 32
Mr. Lawls - 31
Nige™ - 31
Triple HBK - 31
-WR- - 31
GardsJr7529 - 28

****ROUND 7****​
Round 7 is open and the deadline is *Friday May 6 - 8.40pm.*

*Friday May 6*
AAMI Stadium - 8.40pm
Port Adelaide vs. Hawthorn

*Saturday May 7*
Manuka Oval - 1.10pm
Western Bulldogs vs. Sydney

Skilled Stadium - 2.10pm
Geelong vs. North Melbourne

MCG - 4.10pm
Richmond vs. Fremantle

Gabba - 7.10pm
Gold Coast vs. Brisbane

*Sunday May 8*
Etihad Stadium - 1.10pm
Essendon vs. West Coast

MCG - 2.10pm
Melbourne vs. Adelaide

*Monday May 9*
Etihad Stadium - 7.20pm
St Kilda vs. Carlton

_Bye - Collingwood_

Good luck.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Port Adelaide v Hawthorn


Friday, 8:10pm CST, AAMI Stadium

PORT ADELAIDE
B: Logan, Carlile, Trengove
HB: Pettigrew, Chaplin, Pittard
C: P.Stewart, Boak, K.Cornes
HF: Broadbent, Schulz, Gray
F: Ebert, J.Westhoff, D.Motlop
FOLL: Brogan, Hartlett, Rodan
I/C: Hitchcock, Phillips, D.Stewart, Pearce
EMG: Salopek, Surjan, Lobbe
IN: Pearce, Boak, Schulz, D.Stewart, Phillips
OUT: Surjan, Banner, C.Cornes, Thomas (back), O'Shea (shoulder)
NEW: Simon Phillips (Gold Coast)

HAWTHORN
B: Guerra, Gilham, Puopolo
HB: Ladson, Gibson, Birchall,
C: Young, Mitchell, Ellis
HF: Shiels, Franklin, Savage
F: Bateman, Roughead, Burgoyne
FOLL: Renouf, Hodge, Sewell
I/C: Smith, Hale, Whitecross, Lewis
EMG: Schoenmakers, Murphy, Cheney
IN: Smith. Puopolo, Whitecross
OUT: Rioli (hamstring), Suckling (knee), Bruce (knee)
NEW: Paul Puopolo (Norwood), Isaac Smith (North Ballarat)

Western Bulldogs v Sydney Swans


Saturday, 1:10pm AEST, Manuka Oval

WESTERN BULLDOGS
B: Picken, Markovic, Morris
HB: Gilbee, Williams, Murphy
C: Cross, Boyd, Sherman
HF: Ward, Jones, Hill
F: Grant, Minson, Giansiracusa
FOLL: Hudson, Griffen, Cooney
I/C: Stack, Moles, Skinner, Wallis
EMGjerrkura, Schofield, Addison
IN: Giansiracusa, Stack, Hudson, Skinner
OUT: Lake, Addison, Roughead, Liberatore (soreness)
NEW: Zephaniah Skinner (Northern Territory)

SYDNEY
B: Everitt, Richards, Mattner
HB: Kennelly, Grundy, Smith
C: Gordon, Kennedy, Bird
HF: McGlynn, Reid, Hannebery
F: Shaw, Goodes, O'Keefe
FOLL: Mumford, Bolton, McVeigh
I/C: Moore, Pyke, Jetta, Johnson
EMG: Johnston, Meredith, Parker
IN: Gundy, Gordon, Johnson
OUT: Jack (ankle), White, Bevan
NEW: Nathan Gordon (East Coast Eagles)

Geelong v North Melbourne


Saturday, 2:10pm AEST, Skilled Stadium

GEELONG
B: Lonergan, Scarlett, J.Hunt
HB: Enright, Taylor, Kelly
C: Mackie, Corey, Stokes
HF: Bartel, Mooney, Menzel
F: Chapman, Podsiadly, Duncan
FOLL: Ottens, Varcoe, Selwood
I/C: Milburn, Hawkins, Johnson, Wojcinski
EMG: Christensen, Cowan, Vardy
IN: J.Hunt, Mooney
OUT: T.Hunt (knee), Ling (hamstring)

NORTH MELBOURNE
B: Rawlings, Grima, Thompson
HB: Pratt, Firrito, Macmillan
C: Speight, Harvey, Wright
HF: McMahon, Hansen, Thomas
F: Harper, Petrie, Ziebell
FOLL: Goldstein, Swallow, Wells
I/C: Adams, Anthony, Atley, Cunnington
EMG: Edwards, Garlett, Pedersen
No Changes

Richmond v Fremantle


Saturday, 4:10pm AEST, MCG

RICHMOND
B: Newman, Rance, Batchelor
HB: Deledio, McGuane, Grimes
C: Cotchin, Martin, Edwards
HF: King, Vickery, Grigg
F: White, Riewoldt, Miller
FOLL: Graham, Jackson, Foley
I/C: Nason, Houli, Nahas, Conca
EMG: Webberley, Post, Helbig
IN: Jackson
OUT: Tuck (ribs)

FREMANTLE
B: Ibbotson, Grover, Broughton
HB: Johnson, McPharlin, Duffield
C: de Boer, Pavlich, Fyfe
HF: van Berlo, Bradley, McPhee
F: Ballantyne, Mayne, Hill
FOLL: Sandilands, Lower, Mundy
I/Calmer, Pearce, Roberton, Pitt
EMG: Crowley, Crichton, Anthony
IN: Pearce, Broughton
OUT: Crowley, Crichton

Gold Coast v Brisbane Lions


Saturday, 7:10pm AEST, Gabba

GOLD COAST
B: Shaw, Bock, Hunt
HB: Harbrow, Hutchins, Krakouer
C: Iles, Rischitelli, McKenzie
HF: Brennan, Lynch, Stanley
F: Gorringe, Day, Matera
FOLL: Smith, Swallow, Ablett
I/C: Harris, Daye, Toy, Patrick
EMG: Lock, Russell, May
IN: Krakouer, Day, Daye, Bock, Lynch, Gorringe
OUT: Russell, Fraser (back), Dixon (calf), Bennell, May, Tape (rested)
NEW: Joseph Daye (Zillmere), Sam Day (Sturt), Tom Lynch (Dandenong U18s)

BRISBANE LIONS
B: McGrath, Merrett, Stiller
HB: Hanley, Maguire, Adcock
C: Rockliff, Black, Power
HF: Polkinghorne, Clark, Beams
F: Retzlaf, Patfull, Banfield
FOLL: Leuenberger, Redden, Raines
I/C: Drummond, Collier, Rich, O'Brien
EMG: Buchanan, Green, Austin
IN: Drummond, Retzlaf
OUT: McCauley, Polec
NEW: Bryce Retzlaf (Labrador)

Essendon v West Coast


Sunday, 1:10pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

ESSENDON
B: Fletcher, Hooker, McVeigh
HB: Zaharakis, Hurley, Hardingham
C: Howlett, Watson, Jetta
HF: Hille, Lovett-Murray, Slattery
F: Ryder, Crameri, Heppell
FOLL: Bellchambers, Hocking, Melksham
I/C from: Lonergan, Monfries, Stanton, Davey, Reimers, Myers, Hibberd
IN: Fletcher, Davey, Myers
OUT: -

WEST COAST
B: Butler, Glass, Hurn
HB:Embley, Mackenzie, S.Selwood
C: Rosa, Priddis, Ebert
HF: Nicoski, Kennedy, Shuey
F: LeCras, Lynch, Darling
FOLL: Cox, Kerr, A.Selwood,
I/C from: Naitanui, McGinnity, Hams, Swift, Schofield, Weedon, Smith
IN: Hams, Swift, Schofield, Weedon,
OUT: Gaff
NEW: Gerrick Weedon (Clontarf College)

Melbourne v Adelaide


Sunday, 2:10pm AEST, MCG

MELBOURNE
B: Bartram, Warnock, Frawley
HB: Jones, Garland, Tapscott
C: Petterd, Grimes, Sylvia
HF: Maric, Jurrah, Watts
F: Green, Bate, Davey
FOLL: Jamar, Moloney, Trengove
I/C from: Dunn, Newton, Wonaeamirri, Jetta, Bail, Gysberts, Macdonald
IN: Bate, Newton, Warnock, Petterd, Maric, Jetta, Macdonald
OUT: Rivers (ankle), Morton, Martin, Bennell

ADELAIDE
B: Johncock, Rutten, Doughty
HB: Jaensch, L.Thompson, van Berlo
C: Smith, Reilly, Henderson
HF: Knights, McKernan, Douglas
F: Walker, Tippett, Wright
FOLL: Jacobs, S.Thompson, Dangerfield
I/C from,: Maric, Sellar, Symes, Petrenko, Sloane, Schmidt, Gunston
IN: Maric, Sellar, Petrenko, Sloane, Schmidt, Gunston
OUT: Davis (shoulder), Tambling (suspended), Martin


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:lmao @ Harley Bennell getting dropped again. Kid looks like he has an attitude to match Nathan Krakouer.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

hey bkb you wanna do a sig bet for collingwood/geelong next week or are you too scared


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

puopolo will be best on ground for hawforn.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Josh said:


> hey bkb you wanna do a sig bet for collingwood/geelong next week or are you too scared


this would be interesting


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Going to my first (of three hopefully) footy games on Monday, got my ticket! Can't wait. I hope to see the Saints gets smashed twice in 7 days!

Good to see the Hawks back in action this weekend too.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Thank god Port are no good in the last quarter. 

David Rodan tore it up and caused us immense problems with his speed. The game flipped on it's head when he did his knee.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Once again, :lmao Port Adelaide. Carbon copy of the Bulldogs implosion against Collingwood on Sunday. I'd be hating myself if I were Adelaide, having lost to such a feeble team.

1/1 though, a good start


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm actually on time this week!  Haven't watched the game tonight as I was out, but have it recorded and will watch it as soon as I post the tips up (so glad I know the results):

*-WR-*
Port Adelaide
Western Bulldogs
Geelong
Fremantle
Brisbane
Essendon
Adelaide
Carlton

*Aussie*
Hawthorn
Sydney
Geelong
Fremantle
Gold Coast (I must be nuts!)
Essendon
Adelaide
Carlton

*BkB Hulk*
Hawthorn
Sydney
Geelong
Fremantle
Brisbane
Essendon
Melbourne
Carlton
*
GardsJr7529*
Port Adelaide
Sydney
Geelong
Richmond
Gold Coast
Essendon
Melbourne
Carlton

*Jobbed Out*
Hawthorn
Western Bulldogs
Geelong
Fremantle
Brisbane
Essendon
Melbourne
Carlton

*Kiz*
Hawthorn
Sydney
Geelong
Fremantle
Brisbane
Essendon
Adelaide
Carlton

*Mr. Lawls*
Hawthorn
Western Bulldogs
Geelong
Fremantle
Brisbane
Essendon
Adelaide
Carlton

*Nige™*
Hawthorn
Western Bulldogs
Geelong
Fremantle
Brisbane
Essendon
Melbourne
Carlton

*SMD*
Hawthorn
Sydney
Geelong
Fremantle
Brisbane
Essendon
Melbourne
Carlton

*Stojy*
Hawthorn
Western Bulldogs
Geelong
Richmond
Brisbane
Essendon
Adelaide
Carlton

*sXe_Maverick*
Hawthorn
Sydney
Geelong
Fremantle
Brisbane
Essendon
Melbourne
Carlton

*The Pounce*
Hawthorn
Sydney
Geelong
Fremantle
Gold Coast
Essendon
Adelaide
Carlton

*Triple HBK*
Hawthorn
Sydney
Geelong
Fremantle
Brisbane
West Coast
Melbourne
Carlton

Good luck.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Once again, :lmao Port Adelaide. Carbon copy of the Bulldogs implosion against Collingwood on Sunday. I'd be hating myself if I were Adelaide, having lost to such a feeble team.
> 
> 1/1 though, a good start


how many have brisbane won champ

just looking at doing a state of origin esque side:

for sa:

B: Andrew Mackie Brian Lake Graham Johncock
HB: Sam Fisher Ben Rutten Corey Enright
C: Shaun Burgoyne Adam Cooney Ryan Griffen
HF: Alan Didak Matthew Pavlich Travis Varcoe
F: Lindsay Thomas Brad Ottens Jason Porplyzia
R: Mark Jamar Kane Cornes Scott Thompson
Int: Beau Waters Nathan Bock Bryce Gibbs Shannon Hurn

unlucky: doughty, monfries, trengove, grundy, russell


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Nice win for Swans.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Good win by Richmond, but Freo continue to prove why they're still not a real threat to anyone of any quality within the top 8. They'll be able to beat someone like Melbourne in Perth come September, but as soon as they have to travel, they're done.

:lmao @ Brisbane. Embarrassing.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Gold Coast win again. Wowzers!!!


----------



## TelkEvolon (Jan 4, 2007)

Man, Brisbane got humbled.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

As bad as Brisbane losing Gold Coast is, I still think Port Adelaide loss was worst. Or maybe it's just more fun to hate Port. lol, Port.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Gold Coast win again. Wowzers!!!


how's that brisbane team you support going?


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

didn't ya hear kiz? he doesn't 'support' them anymore.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he cant go for sydney though, i like sydney. dont let him ruin you kenny.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

start putting money on the goal coast for next week.

worst game i have seen us play since the 140 point mauling to brisbane. insipid, pathetic, weak, spineless, etc etc.

no height, no run, no heart. just being bent over and raped by a side that's not even that good.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Well on the upside, my Eagles are starting to show good signs.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Lol Crows


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i hope we lose to the gold coast.

get in a new coach and start fresh.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

bkb you didnt answer me on my sig bet proposition


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Get a sig to change.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I loved picking Aaron Sandilands as captain in SC this week


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

I've gotta say, the Suns are my favourite team to watch in the AFL right now. They make plenty of mistakes but they also do some really great things and it's good fun to watch.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Despite shitty skills, anybody else really enjoy the match last night?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I enjoyed seeing Judd absolutely smashing Gilbert. Never thought I'd actually be supporting Carlton in a game, but St. Kilda really are a pack of cunts.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

:lmao at Gilbert trying to start on everybody last night. Such a tough bloke.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Koshitty is even tougher by trying to go after Curnow's injured shoulder. Was really hoping Robinson would floor him.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I remember how much St.Kilda cryed when somebody did that to Sooky Reiwoldt a few years back.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's different cos riewoldt tried to act like a hard cunt before he had a huge sook. curnow was just walking to the bench.

typical st rapeda.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Supercoach update:

Tambling Owns 1,699 def by 1,871 *Lawl's Minions*
*InEddieWeTrust* 2,048 def 1,095 Autofill 2
*sXe_Lions * 2,129 def 1,870 Front Runners
Autofill 3 1,404 def by 1,993 *Unstoppable Force*
Autofill 4 1,274 def by 1,955 *Sickburn*
Jobbing ain't Easy 1,902 def by 2,044 *Hawthorn Victory*
*Epitome of Awesome* 1,652 def 1,307 Selwood>YourLife
Autofill 1 821 def by 1,734 *HawksNKS*


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Don't think I've ever lost respect for a team as fast as I have for St. Kilda. Never liked Crywoldt or the rapist, but I never used to dislike Koshitty, Goddard or Gilbert. Dempster is just about the only guy left that I like now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i almost beat lawls with about 9 players not playing :lmao


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I finally did the job in supercoach this week.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

what a joke this sport is.

you can get away with kicks to the nuts and only 2 weeks for elbowing someone in the face, but a legal tackle with an unfortunate accident at the end will rub you out for 3.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Wait, Trengove's appeal was unsuccessful? :lmao

Call me crazy, but I don't understand how a complete accident like that, which COULD happen with many other tackles every week, is suspendable, especially since the ball fell free while he was swinging Dangerfield.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yep, 3 weeks now.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Which club would you rather be at at the moment - St Kilda, Brisbane, or Port?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Brisbane. They really just need an overhaul of their football department. The other two clubs face problems that go deeper than that.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah i'd go with brisbane. need to get rid of crazy vossy and make some changes to their list management. they have some decent talent in there.

st shitda have a huge culture problem right now, and port are just destroyed. much of their list hasnt stepped up thus far, the players involved in the 07 grand final belting are still feeling it, etc etc.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

****ROUND 7 - RESULTS****​
Another extended round gone and GardsJr7549 took the highest score of the round with 7/8. Congrats mate! 

GardsJr7529 - 7
Aussie - 6
BkB Hulk - 6
SMD - 6
sXe_Maverick - 6
The Pounce - 6
Jobbed Out - 5
Kiz - 5
Nige™ - 5
Stojy - 5
Triple HBK - 5
Mr. Lawls - 4
-WR- - 3

*PROGRESSIVE SCORES:*
BkB Hulk has taken the outright lead again on 42. Kiz is in second place with 41 and in third are sXe_Maverick and Jobbed Out with 40. It's still very very close with only 8 points separating top from bottom.

BkB Hulk - 42
Kiz - 41
sXe_Maverick - 40
Jobbed Out - 40
Aussie - 39
SMD - 39
The Pounce - 38
Stojy - 38
Nige™ - 36
Triple HBK - 36
GardsJr7529 - 35
Mr. Lawls - 35
-WR- - 34

****ROUND 8****​Round 8 has opened and the deadline is *Friday 13th May - 7.40pm.*

*Friday May 13*
MCG - 7.40pm
Geelong vs. Collingwood

*Saturday May 14*
Etihad Stadium - 2.10pm
North Melbourne vs. Melbourne

AAMI Stadium - 3.10pm
Adelaide vs. Gold Coast

Gabba - 7.10pm
Brisbane vs. Essendon

SCG - 7.40pm
Sydney vs. Port Adelaide

*Sunday May 15*
MCG - 1.10pm
Hawthorn vs. St Kilda

Etihad Stadium - 2.10pm
Western Bulldogs vs. Richmond

Patersons Stadium - 4.40pm
West Coast vs. Fremantle

_Bye - Carlton_

Good luck.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

lol @ all the Demons on twitter. As much as I agree with them, I hope they are ready to empty out their wallets.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I got highest score of th week without 3 Collingwood players. Oh man


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The whole Trengove decision is a joke. He should have never been suspended in the first place, so by suspending him, the AFL has brought this upon themselves.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

why are we dropping our leading goal kicker and keeping henderson in the side?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Neil Craig is coach.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we should hire mancini


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Nah, he would drop Tippett, Walker, Dangerfield and Sloane because they're too attacking.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

21 OUTSIDE MIDS


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:lmao @ Mitch Robinson's reaction to Trengove's suspension. As much as I dislike him, I loved this.

"Punishing blokes for tackling which has been apart of the game since it was established? 2012 nab cup rule.. touch footy play on!!"


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Geelong v Collingwood


Friday, 7:40pm AEST, MCG

GEELONG
B: Enright, Lonergan, J.Hunt
HB: Scarlett, Taylor, Mackie
C: Wojcinski, Corey, Kelly
HF: Varcoe, Johnson, Chapman
F: Menzel, Podsiadly, Ling
FOLL: Ottens, Bartel, Selwood
I/C: Milburn, Hawkins, Stokes, Duncan
EMG: Christensen, Cowan, Vardy
IN: Ling, Johnson
OUT: Mooney (knee), Christensen

COLLINGWOOD
B: O'Brien, Reid, Davis
HB: Shaw, Maxwell, Toovey
C: Buckley, Swan, Thomas
HF: Ball, Dawes, Dick
F: Didak, Cloke, Sidebottom
FOLL: Wood, Pendlebury, Blair
EMG: Goldsack, Beams, Keeffe
I/C: Brown, Krakouer, Tarrant, Wellingham,
IN: Tarrant
OUT: Johnson

North Melbourne v Melbourne


Saturday, 2:10pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

NORTH MELBOURNE
B: Macmillan, Grima, Thompson
HB: Pratt, Firrito, Rawlings
C: Speight, Atley, Harvey
HF: McMahon, Edwards, Thomas
F: Wright, Petrie, Ziebell
FOLL: Goldstein, Swallow, Wells
I/C: Adams, Hansen, Harper, Cunnington
EMG: Pedersen, Garlett, Richardson
IN: Hansen, Edwards
OUT: Anthony, Pedersen

MELBOURNE
B: Bartram, Warnock, Frawley
HB: Jones, Garland, Tapscott
C: Petterd, Dunn, Green
HF: Maric, Jurrah, Sylvia
F: Davey, Watts, Gysberts
FOLL: Martin, Moloney, Trengove
I/C: Newton, Wonaeamirri, Bail, Bennell
EMG: Bate, Jetta, Macdonald
IN: Newton, Martin, Bennell
OUT: Grimes (foot), Jamar (knee), Bate

Adelaide v Gold Coast


Saturday, 2:40pm CST, AAMI Stadium

ADELAIDE
B: Johncock, Rutten, L.Thompson
HB: van Berlo, Sellar, Doughty
C: Sloane, Dangerfield, Douglas
HF: Knights, McKernan, Henderson
F: Gunston, Tippett, Jaensch
FOLL: Jacobs, S.Thompson, Reilly
I/C: Smith, Wright, Tambling, Schmidt
EMG: Cook, Walker, Petrenko
IN: Sellar, Gunston, Tambling
OUT: Symes, Walker, Petrenko

GOLD COAST
B: Tape, Bock, Hunt
HB: Harbrow, May, Brown
C: Iles, Swallow, McKenzie
HF: Patrick, Lynch, Krakouer
F: Brennan, Day, Matera
FOLL: Smith, Rischitelli, Ablett
I/C: Daye, Nicholls, Stanley, Shaw
EMG: Weller, Hutchins, Prestia
IN: Nicholls, Brown, May, Tape
OUT: Gorringe (hamstring), Harris (hip), Toy, Hutchins
NEW: Tom Nicholls (Sandringham U18s)

Brisbane Lions v Essendon


Saturday, 7:10pm AEST, Gabba

BRISBANE LIONS
B: McGrath, Merrett, Drummond
HB: Hanley, Maguire, Adcock
C: Rockliff, Black, Power
HF: Polkinghorne, Clark, O'Brien
F: Retzlaf, Patfull, Banfield
FOLL: Leuenberger, Redden, Rich
I/C: Stiller, Sheldon, Harwood, Bewick
EMG: McCauley, Green, Austin
IN: Sheldon, Harwood, Bewick
OUT: Raines (concussion), Beams (ankle), Collier

ESSENDON
B: Slattery, Hurley, Myers
HB: Hooker, Fletcher, Heppell
C: Howlett, Watson, Jetta
HF: Melksham, Ryder, Monfries
F: Reimers, Hille, Zaharakis
FOLL: Bellchambers, McVeigh, Lonergan
I/C: Hocking, Lovett-Murray, Hardingham, Crameri
EMG: Prismall, Hibberd, Colyer
IN: Myers
OUT: Stanton (shoulder)

Sydney Swans v Port Adelaide


Saturday, 7:40pm AEST, SCG

SYDNEY
B: Roberts-Thomson, Richards, Johnson
HB: Kennelly, Grundy, Smith
C: Shaw, Bird, McVeigh
HF: McGlynn, Reid, Hannebery
F: Everitt, Goodes, O'Keefe
FOLL: Mumford, Bolton, Kennedy
I/C: Mattner, Jetta, Gordon, Parker
EMG: Johnston, Moore, Seaby
IN: Roberts-Thomson, Parker
OUT: Moore, Pyke (quad)
NEW: Luke Parker (Dandenong U18s)

PORT ADELAIDE
B: Logan, Carlile, Trengove
HB: Pettigrew, Chaplin, Pittard
C: Salopek, Boak, K.Cornes
HF: Broadbent, Schulz, Gray
F: Ebert, J.Westhoff, D.Motlop
FOLL: Brogan, Hartlett, Thomas
I/C: Jacobs, Phillips, D.Stewart, Pearce
EMG: Surjan, Banner, Moore
IN: Salopek, Thomas, Jacobs
OUT: Rodan (knee), P.Stewart, Hitchcock
NEW: Ben Jacobs (Sandringham U18s)

Hawthorn v St Kilda


Sunday, 1:10pm AEST, MCG

HAWTHORN
B: Guerra, Gilham, Murphy
HB: Hodge, Gibson, Birchall,
C: Smith, Mitchell, Suckling
HF: Whitecross, Franklin, Bateman
F: Lewis, Roughead, Burgoyne
FOLL: Hale, Shiels, Sewell
I/C from: Schoenmakers, Ellis, Osborne, Young, Savage, Breust, Puopolo
IN: Schoenmakers, Osborne, Breust, Suckling, Hale
OUT: Ladson, Renouf (hamstring)
NEW: Luke Breust (NSW-ACT U18s)

ST KILDA
B: Gram, Dawson, Baker
HB: Dempster, Fisher, Gwilt
C: Goddard, Steven, Gilbert
HF: Schneider, Riewoldt, McQualter
F: Armitage, Siposs, Milne
FOLL: Koschitzke, Dal Santo, Ray
I/C from: Blake, Jones, McEvoy, Winmar, Cripps, Gamble, Polo
IN: Ray, Dawson, Winmar, Gamble, Polo
OUT: Clarke, Montagna (susp.)
NEW: Nicholas Winmar (Scarborough), Dean Polo (Richmond)

Western Bulldogs v Richmond


Sunday, 2:10pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

WESTERN BULLDOGS
B: Stack, Markovic, Morris
HB: Picken, Hargrave, Murphy
C: Cross, Griffen, Sherman
HF: Ward, Jones, Hill
F: Grant, Minson, Giansiracusa
FOLL: Hudson, Boyd, Cooney
I/C from: Addison, Gilbee, Mulligan, Moles, Wallis, Djerrkura, Liberatore
IN: Addison, Hargrave, Mulligan, Djerrkura, Liberatore
OUT: Williams (ankle), Skinner
NEW: James Mulligan (Southport)

RICHMOND
B: Newman, Rance, Batchelor
HB: Deledio, McGuane, Grimes
C: Cotchin, Martin, Edwards
HF: King, Vickery, Grigg
F: White, Riewoldt, Miller
FOLL: Graham, Jackson, Foley
I/C from: Nason, Houli, Nahas, Conca, Webberley, Farmer, Helbig
IN: Webberley, Farmer, Helbig
OUT: -

West Coast v Fremantle


Saturday, 2:10pm WST, Patersons Stadium

WEST COAST
B: Smith, Glass, Hurn
HB: Butler, Schofield, S.Selwood
C: Rosa, Priddis, Embley
HF: Nicoski, Kennedy, Shuey
F: LeCras, Lynch, Darling
FOLL: Cox, Kerr, A.Selwood,
I/C from: Naitanui, Weedon, Sheppard, Ebert, Masten, McGinnity, Gaff
IN: Masten, McGinnity, Gaff
OUT: -

FREMANTLE
B: Duffield, Grover, Broughton
HB: McPhee, McPharlin, Ibbotson
C: de Boer, Pavlich, Fyfe
HF: van Berlo, Johnson, Hill
F: Ballantyne, Mayne, Bradley
FOLL: Sandilands, Lower, Mundy
I/C from: Palmer, Pearce, Griffin, Pitt, Crowley, Crichton, Anthony
IN: Crowley, Crichton, Anthony, Griffin
OUT: Roberton
NEW: Jonathan Griffin (Adelaide), Jack Anthony (Collingwood)


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

:lmao why is Taylor Walker getting dropped?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no fucking clue.

i presume it's due to lack of forward pressure. he only has 2 tackles. he is also a little bitch for how big he is. but this could be the game he kicks 6-7.

now kurt can do that.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Lawls said:


> :lmao why is Taylor Walker getting dropped?


That really just goes back to the question "Why does Neil Craig have a job?" Both don't have answers, unless Craig found out Walker has indeed signed with GWS.

Mooney out means Pods really has to step up tonight. He's never played a good game when thrust into the spotlight, so I don't really expect him to, but if we're going to get close to Collingwood, we need him to perform.

Good to see Benny Jacobs making his debut for Port too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

jacobs would have played round 1 if he didnt get glandular fever. he's tore westies apart when we played port magpies. clearance machine.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Toovey got absolutely bulldozed


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Say farewell to your sig for a fortnight Lawls


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

I've already spoken to a lot of my fellow Collingwood supporters, and they're saying, "we didn't play that well." "We got dominated and only lost by three points", and even, "we have more upside then them."

But Nah, fuck that, time to cut the shit. Scoreboard has been flattering us all year, and quite frankly, it did again tonight. Six or seven players who need to step up because they've been passengers all year. Do I still believe we are better than Geelong? Personally, I do. You guys may disagree but I'm still fairly confident we can get our act together, but so far this year hasn't been good enough.

Well played by Geelong. First to the ball almost every time, just wanted heaps more. A well deserved win.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

GEEEEEEEEEEEELONG

:lmao @ Lawls. We were dominant for the most part and the much better team. UNDEFEATED SON.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Stojy said:


> But Nah, fuck that, time to cut the shit. Scoreboard has been flattering us all year, and quite frankly, it did again tonight. Six or seven players who need to step up because they've been passengers all year. Do I still believe we are better than Geelong? Personally, I do. You guys may disagree but I'm still fairly confident we can get our act together, but so far this year hasn't been good enough.
> 
> Well played by Geelong. First to the ball almost every time, just wanted heaps more. A well deserved win.


agreed. i think we needed this loss. didak has been poor, probably should be in the VFL to regain form. dick in over beams was baffling. 

i think we will still win the premiership IF we our players can stand up.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao at lawls sig


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

DANGERFIELD

walker gets dropped, kicks 5 and assists 3 others. needs to play against collingwood.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

nice win their for adelaide. port/brisbane are still lolable


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I dont know what happened at quarter time but it made Hawthorn wake up and take the game on. Roughead into the ruck when Hale went down was a great move.

Really impressed with Savage and Smith.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

weagles up by 6 goals at half time.

looking at 6 for the round.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeah, I think I'm heading towards a 6 as well.

Roughead in the ruck was a decision, that when done last year was absolutely shit on. He decides to put in a decent job for once and now it gets complimented? If he plays shit in the ruck next week, will people hop straight back on the hate train?


----------



## Gards (Jun 28, 2008)

Today has ruined my tipping. Richmond, Saints and soon to be Fremantle. This is rotten as. I got all of yesterday's right too


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

jesus that jack darling looks an absolute star.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Stojy said:


> Yeah, I think I'm heading towards a 6 as well.
> 
> Roughead in the ruck was a decision, that when done last year was absolutely shit on. He decides to put in a decent job for once and now it gets complimented? If he plays shit in the ruck next week, will people hop straight back on the hate train?


That said, who else did Hawthorn have today who could've possibly taken the vast majority of ruck contests? He really stepped up when we needed him to. Granted the teams he rucked against weren't all that great (Port and St Kilda) but you can hardly say he's really set the world on fire up forward thus far. Renouf should hopefully be back next week but if he isn't, Hawthorn would be missing both of it's main ruck choices in Hale and Renouf. Bailey is still being nursed back through the VFL and could be playing AFL in a few weeks.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you can have maric for buddy franklin


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Mark Blake for Savage.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

shit deal, dont fall for it.

maric for franklin/smith/1st rounder might get you across the line. just maybe.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

We'll give up Cameron Bruce for someone


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

myke cook.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Did you say Rory Sloane? Deal


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

maric for cam wood straight swap


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

deal cos then westies get another ruckman.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Simon Taylor's available... free agent


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

bernie vnce for savage.

do it.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

tarrant for josh gibson


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Robbie or Chris?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

would that really change your answer?


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Not gonna give up Gibson after this week's performance anyway


----------



## Gards (Jun 28, 2008)

Luke McGuane for anyone :| Throw in Kelvin Moore too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

myke cook for both


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sorry guys, I haven't been home at all this weekend.  Won't post up the tips, just the results:

****ROUND 8 - RESULTS****​Pretty high scoring round for everyone this week. Highest round score went to myself with 7/8:

Aussie - 7
BkB Hulk - 6
Kiz - 6
Lawls - 6
Nige™ - 6
SMD - 6
Stojy - 6
Triple HBK - 6
Jobbed Out - 5
sXe_Maverick - 5
Gards - 5
The Pounce - 5
-WR- - 4

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
BkB Hulk still holds the lead with 48. In second is Kiz with 47 and I'm in third with 46:

BkB Hulk - 48
Kiz - 47
Aussie - 46
SMD - 45
Jobbed Out - 45
sXe_Maverick - 45
Stojy - 44
Nige™ - 42
Triple HBK - 42
The Pounce - 42
Lawls - 41
Gards - 39
-WR- - 38

****ROUND 9 - INDIGENOUS ROUND****​Round 9 is now open and the deadline is *Friday May 20 - 7.40pm*

*Friday May 20*
Etihad Stadium - 7.40pm
Carlton vs. Geelong

*Saturday May 21*
Etihad Stadium - 2.10pm
St Kilda vs. Melbourne

AAMI Stadium - 2.40pm
Port Adelaide vs. Fremantle

MCG - 7.40pm
Richmond vs. Essendon

Gabba - 7.40pm
Brisbane vs. North Melbourne

*Sunday May 22*
Etihad Stadium - 1.10pm
Collingwood vs. Adelaide

SCG - 2.10pm
Sydney vs. Hawthorn

Paterson's Stadium - 4.40pm
West Coast vs. Western Bulldogs

_Bye - Gold Coast_

Good luck.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

*Tambling Owns* 1,758 def 762 Autofill 2
*InEddieWeTrust* 2,014 def 1,584 Lawl's Minions
*sXe_Lions * 1,983 def 1,266 Unstoppable Force
Autofill 3 1,219 def by 1,827 *Front Runners*
Autofill 4 1,262 def by 2,020 *Hawthorn Victory*
*Jobbing ain't Easy * 2,004 def 1,687 Sickburn
Epitome of Awesome 1,724 def by 1,802 *HawksNKS*
Autofill 1 1,133 def by 1,185 *Selwood>YourLife*


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hard earned victory there.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

wait..wait...sXe_Lions? he doesn't support them anymore tho


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> wait..wait...sXe_Lions? he doesn't support them anymore tho


Shhhh...we aren't supposed to realise :side:


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm doing shithouse in Supercoach.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

My poor Supercoach score has taught me a valuable lesson....NEVER forget to update your team. :$


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

You can get lucky with supercoach though, put Judd on the bench last week and he was captain. I forgot to change who replaced him as captain, Dangerfield scored well though and it didnt end up mattering.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

5 for 5 boys & girls!

I think it will change this week because my scores have been dropping each week. I'm gutted I'm back home now after the 3 great games I saw out there, especially Geelong/Collingwood on Friday and the Hawks' comeback on Sunday.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Carlton v Geelong


Friday, 7:40pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

CARLTON
B: Thornton, Jamison, Duigan
HB: Carrazzo, Russell, Scotland
C: Gibbs, McLean, Laidler
HF: Betts, Waite, Garlett
F: Simpson, Walker, Yarran
FOLL: Warnock, Judd, Murphy
I/C: Armfield, O'hAilpin, Robinson, Ellard
EMG: Joseph, Henderson, White
IN: Laidler, McLean
OUT: Curnow (shoulder), Joseph

GEELONG
B: Milburn, Taylor, J.Hunt
HB: T.Hunt, Scarlett, Enright
C: Bartel, Corey, Mackie
HF: Stokes, Selwood, Johnson
F: Chapman, Podsiadly, Hawkins
FOLL: Ottens, Bartel, Selwood
I/C: Wojcinski, Duncan, Christensen, Vardy
EMG: Gillies, Motlop, Cowan
IN: Milburn, T.Hunt, Vardy
OUT: Ling (shoulder), Lonergan (calf), Menzel (shins)
NEW: Nathan Vardy (Gippsland U18s)

St Kilda v Melbourne


Saturday, 2:10pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

ST KILDA
B: Gilbert, Dawson, Ray
HB: Dempster, Fisher, Gwilt
C: Goddard, Armitage, Polo
HF: Schneider, Riewoldt, Peake
F: Siposs, Koschitzke, Milne
FOLL: Blake, Dal Santo, Montagna
I/C: Jones, Steven, Cripps, Winmar
EMG: McEvoy, McQualter, Gamble
IN: Montagna, Blake, Peake, Winmar
OUT: Baker (susp.), Gram, McEvoy, McQualter
NEW: Nicholas Winmar (Scarborough)

MELBOURNE
B: Rivers, Warnock, Macdonald
HB: Jones, Frawley, Watts
C: Tapscott, Davey, Maric
HF: Sylvia Newton, Gysberts
F: Jurrah, Green, Petterd
FOLL: Martin, Moloney, Davey,
I/C: Bate, Jetta, McKenzie, Evans
EMG: Bennell, Gawn, Howe
IN: Bate, Rivers, McKenzie, Macdonald, Evans
OUT: Dunn (susp.), Garland (ankle), Wonaeamirri (knee), Bail (knee), Bennell
NEW: Michael Evans (Claremont)

Port Adelaide v Fremantle


Saturday, 2:40pm CST, AAMI Stadium

PORT ADELAIDE
B: Logan, Carlile, Trengove
HB: Pettigrew, Chaplin, Pittard
C: Salopek, Boak, K.Cornes
HF: Broadbent, Schulz, Gray
F: Ebert, J.Westhoff, D.Motlop
FOLL: Brogan, Hartlett, Thomas
I/C: Jacobs, Phillips, Moore, Pearce
EMG: Cornes, D.Stewart, O'Shea
IN: Pittard
OUT: D.Stewart

FREMANTLE
B: Duffield, Grover, Broughton
HB: Roberton, McPharlin, Ibbotson
C: de Boer, Pavlich, Fyfe
HF: Crowley, Bradley, Hill
F: Ballantyne, Mayne, Johnson
FOLL: Sandilands, Lower, Mundy
I/C: Pearce, Palmer, Crichton, Mzungu
EMG: van Berlo, Griffin, Anthony
IN: Palmer, Ballantyne, Roberton, Mzungu
OUT: van Berlo, McPhee (knee), Pitt, Anthony
NEW: Tendai Mzungu (Perth)

Brisbane Lions v North Melbourne


Saturday, 7:40pm AEST, Gabba

BRISBANE LIONS
B: Patfull, Maguire, Adcock
HB: Hanley, Merrett, Stiller
C: O'Brien, Rockliff, Rich
HF: Sheldon, Clark, Power
F: Banfield, Brown, Polkinghorne
FOLL: Leuenberger, Redden, Black
I/C: Green, Austin, Retzlaff, Bewick
EMG: Collier, Harwood, Beams
IN: Brown, Austin, Green
OUT: Drummond (knee), McGrath (hamstring), Harwood
NEW: Josh Green (Clarence)

NORTH MELBOURNE
B: Macmillan, Thompson, Firrito
HB: Pratt, Delaney, Rawlings
C: Harvey, Adams, Wells
HF: Atley, Edwards, Thomas
F: Petrie, Hansen, Ziebell
FOLL: Goldstein, Swallow, Cunnington
I/C: McMahon, Garlett, Speight, Harper
EMG: Warren, Tarrant, Anthony
IN: Delaney, Cunnington
OUT: Grima (hand), Wright (shoulder)
NEW: Luke Delaney (Geelong U18s)

Richmond v Essendon


Saturday, 7:40pm AEST, MCG

RICHMOND
B: Newman, Rance, Batchelor
HB: Deledio, McGuane, Houli
C: Cotchin, Martin, Nahas
HF: King, Vickery, Grigg
F: Conca, Riewoldt, Miller
FOLL: Browne, Jackson, Foley
I/C: Tuck, Grimes, Helbig, Farmer
EMG: Webberley, Astbury, Post
IN: Tuck, Farmer, Browne
OUT: Graham, Edwards (fractured cheekbone), Nason

ESSENDON
B: Fletcher, Hooker, Hardingham
HB: Slattery, Myers, Hibberd
C: Stanton, McVeigh, Jetta
HF: Crameri, Hille, Reimers
F: Davey, Ryder, Monfries
FOLL: Bellchambers, Howlett, Heppell
I/C: Lovett-Murray, Lonergan, Melksham, Zaharakis
EMG: Colyer, Prismall, Browne
IN: Davey, Stanton, Slattery
OUT: Watson (hamstring), Hocking (susp.), Colyer

Collingwood v Adelaide


Sunday, 1:10pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

COLLINGWOOD
B: Davis, Reid, O'Brien
HB: Goldsack, Maxwell, Shaw
C: Thomas, Swan, Buckley
HF: Tarrant, Dawes, Brown
F: Didak, Cloke, Sidebottom
FOLL: Wood, Pendlebury, Ball
I/C from: Blair, Krakouer Beams, Wellingham, Dick, Keeffe, McCarthy
IN: Maxwell, Beams, McCarthy, Keeffe
OUT: Toovey (chest)
NEW: Keeffe (Queensland U18)

ADELAIDE
B: Johncock, Rutten, L.Thompson
HB: van Berlo, Sellar, Doughty
C: Smith, Dangerfield, Douglas
HF: Knights, McKernan, Sloane
F: Gunston, Tippett, Jaensch
FOLL: Jacobs, S.Thompson, Reilly
I/C from: Tambling, Cook, Walker, Riley, Henderson, Schmidt, Wright
IN: Cook, Walker, Riley
OUT: -
NEW: Riley (Wollongong Lions)

Sydney v Hawthorn


Sunday, 2:10pm AEST, SCG

SYDNEY
B: Shaw, Richards, Johnson
HB: Kennelly, Grundy, Smith
C: Malceski, Bolton, McVeigh
HF: McGlynn, Reid, Kennedy
F: Everitt, Goodes, O'Keefe
FOLL: Mumford, Bird, Hannebery
I/C from: Jetta, Johnston, Mattner, Meredith, Parker, Roberts-Thomson, Seaby
IN: Seaby, Malceski, Meredith, Johnston
OUT: Gordon
NEW: Johnston (North Adelaide)

HAWTHORN
B: Guerra, Murphy, Puopolo
HB: Suckling, Gibson, Birchall
C: Savage, Mitchell, Bateman
HF: Whitecross, Hodge, Shiels
F: Osborne, Franklin, Rioli
FOLL: Roughead, Burgoyne, Sewell
I/C from: Breust, Bailey, Ladson, Lewis, Lisle, Shoenmakers, Young
IN: Bailey, Ladson, Young, Rioli, Shoenmakers, Lisle
OUT: Hale (knee), Gilham (knee), Smith (soreness)
NEW: Lisle (Oakleigh Chargers)

West Coast v Western Bulldogs


Sunday, 2:40pm WST, Patersons Stadium

WEST COAST
B: Hurn, Glass, Smith
HB: Butler, Schofield, S.Selwood
C: Embley, Priddis, Rosa
HF: Shuey, Kennedy, Nicoski
F: LeCras, Lynch, Darling
FOLL: Cox, A.Selwood, Kerr
I/C from: Ebert, Gaff, Masten, McGinnity, Naitanui, Strijk, Sheppard
IN: Kerr, Strijk, Embley
OUT: -

WESTERN BULLDOGS
B: Picken, Markovic, Morris
HB: Hargrave, Williams, Murphy
C: Cross, Boyd, Sherman
HF: Addison, Jones, Gilbee
F: Grant, Minson, Giansiracusa
FOLL: Hudson, Griffen, Ward
I/C from: Liberatore, Moles, Wallis, Stack, Wood, Higgins, Hall
IN: Williams, Higgins, Wood, Wallis, Hall
OUT: Cooney (knee), Hill

Great to see Max Bailey back in the Hawks side


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Vardy in for Lonergan is an interesting move. Vardy's a ruckman/forward type, so I guess we want to stretch Carlton's shitty tall defenders. They don't have much height up forward, meaning I guess it makes sense, although I maybe would have liked to have seen Mitch Brown make his debut instead.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i hope gws treat walker well.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Thank fuck we won that. Would have been embarrassing to lose a game dedicated to the great Bobby Davis.

Mackie's reaction after the siren really sums up what that meant. Simply HAD to win that game.


----------



## ShawnMazein (May 29, 2007)

okay.......Bombers are absoulutely on fire lately...just sayin...


----------



## Gards (Jun 28, 2008)

Weren't on fire tonight. 

The umpires didn't do much to help the cause thought.

Dyson Heppell will be a superstar, kid played extremely well tonight. 

OH WE'RE FROM TIGER LAND! 
WE'RE FIGHTING FURY!
WE'RE FROM TIGER LAND!


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

My tipping has gone to hell already this week! 

*-WR-*
Geelong
St Kilda
Fremantle
Essendon
Brisbane
Collingwood
Hawthorn
West Coast

*Aussie*
Geelong
St Kilda
Fremantle
Essendon
North Melbourne
Collingwood
Hawthorn
West Coast

*BkB Hulk*
Geelong
St Kilda
Fremantle
Essendon
North Melbourne
Collingwood
Sydney
West Coast

*Gards*
Carlton
St Kilda
Port Adelaide
Richmond
North Melbourne
Collingwood
Sydney
West Coast

*Jobbed Out*
Geelong
St Kilda
Fremantle
Essendon
Brisbane
Collingwood
Sydney
West Coast
*
Kiz*
Geelong
St Kilda
Fremantle
Essendon
Brisbane
Collingwood
Sydney
West Coast

*Lawls*
Geelong
St Kilda
Fremantle
Essendon
North Melbourne
Collingwood
Sydney
West Coast

*Nige™*
Geelong
St Kilda
Port Adelaide
Essendon
Brisbane
Collingwood
Sydney
West Coast

*SMD*
Geelong
Melbourne
Fremantle
Richmond
Brisbane
Collingwood
Hawthorn
Western Bulldogs

*Stojy*
Geelong
St Kilda
Fremantle
Essendon
Brisbane
Collingwood
Sydney
West Coast

*sXe_Maverick*
Geelong
Melbourne
Fremantle
North Melbourne
Essendon
Collingwood
Sydney
West Coast

*The Pounce*
Geelong
St Kilda
Fremantle
Essendon
Brisbane
Collingwood
Sydney
West Coast

*Triple HBK*
Geelong
Melbourne
Fremantle
Essendon
Brisbane
Collingwood
Hawthorn
West Coast


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Shit performance from Essendon, how the fuck does that shit happen.


----------



## ShawnMazein (May 29, 2007)

few key players out...umpires hate our guts due to Hird-umpires incident a few years back...thats what i think anyway...and just overall a poor performence...


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

ShawnMazein said:


> few key players out...umpires hate our guts due to Hird-umpires incident a few years back...thats what i think anyway...and just overall a poor performence...


:lmao

You don't seriously believe that, do you?

Watched the Richmond/Essendon game when I got home last night and Richmond were clearly the better side. Cotchin is an absolute gun and that Essendon didn't apply a proper tag to him is ridiculous.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

A few years? Try 7 years if not longer. I think it's safe to say they've moved on from there, especially considering Hird doesn't play and McLaren doesn't umpire.

Like BkB said, there's no excuse for Essendon. Sure having a few key outs will hurt, but at the end of the day Richmond were the better side and Essendon's mistakes (as good as it is for my Supercoach, who the hell goes into a game against the Tigers not tagging Cotchin???) cost them dearly.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

wait, essendon didn't tag cotchin?

:lmao :lmao


----------



## Gards (Jun 28, 2008)

I think Essendon made a major mistake not tagging both Cotchin and Martin, those two are playing extremely well this year as well. 

Essendon can take two things out of the game. Without Watson their midfield has shit all structure and Dyson Heppell being an absolute star.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Cotchin had something like five clearances within the first ten minutes. How do you not realise there's an issue then and there?


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

The umpiring last night was shit but BOTH teams suffered. Richmond were better and deserved to win, while Essendon seemed like the team who didn't want to win.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i dont think essendon needed this game to realise heppell is a star.

it's been obvious since round 1. provides plenty of run off half back and his disposal has gotten much better very quickly.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I didn't think the umpiring was THAT bad. Granted, I watched the replay that went until something like 2:30 and had shit all idea what was going on, but I didn't see that much wrong compared to the norm.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

you want bad umpiring?

free kick count at westies game yesterday. 27-5 against us. we lost with the second last kick of the game, 57-52.

that's bad umpiring.


----------



## CM Sean (Mar 16, 2008)

I LOVE the fact I tipped Richmond. Helps especially after Melbourne lost =(
One wrong thus far, pretty happy with that tbh.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

leigh brown out, divedak sub.

us to win by 6 goals.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

^^ Even though I tipped the Pies, it would honestly make my day if they lost today. 



Kiz said:


> wait, essendon didn't tag cotchin?
> 
> :lmao :lmao


Nope they let him go nuts as well as Deledio. Cotchin had 29 disposals and Deledio 34. Cotchin just dominated the whole game. Heppell was a big positive for Essendon but that isn't a surprise. The kid is awesome.

Hopefully Cotchin and Heppell give me a nice little score in Supercoach this week.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Kiz said:


> you want bad umpiring?
> 
> free kick count at westies game yesterday. 27-5 against us. we lost with the second last kick of the game, 57-52.
> 
> that's bad umpiring.


Westies thugs.

Leigh Brown out is obviously a game changer. :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so far i've had newman (124), heppell (111), rawlings (103), lower (143), pavlich (119), selwood (121), sandi captain (226), jack riewoldt (104), crywoldt (141)

only had 3 players under 100, trengove (70), DUNCAN (55) and tapscott (20)

oh and duigan (92), i had him as an emergency but obviously otten won't play.

reid takes a mark hanging onto tippett. no free, surprise surprise.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

maxwell is also playing out of full forward.

SLOANE RANGER


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Patty Dangerfield makes watching Adelaide games worth it. So clean with his hands and possibly the most courageous player in the competition. He pretty much epitomises everything that's good about footy.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Sydney to take out Hawthorn.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

jacobs vs wood has been a massacre.

11-2 or something like that thus far.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Adelaide leading Collingwood :O


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

DANGERFIELD

37/20. brian taylor isnt happy.

TIPPETT with his third. 43-20


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Crows 52-22 at half time yet Collingwood are still favourites with the bookies to win...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

3rd quarters are terrible for us. there's every chance that swan/pendlebury lift and start getting to jacobs' taps.

scotty thompson 22 touches at half time. absolute star.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

third quarters are horrible for us also. should be a terrible quarter.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dont forget our sig bet josh


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

In other news, Sydney leading.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Fox just showed the Taylor Walker "Beergate" footage, one of his mates is in a Santino Marella shirt.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Pies have hit the front with 8 minutes left


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not shocked at all, was always going to happen.

we're not going to kick 2 goals. game over.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

King Kenny said:


> In other news, Sydney leading.


No spoilers pretty please Kenny. Hour delayed over here.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

disgusting last quarter. absolutely disgusting.

typical crows. absolutely fucking typical. we seem to enjoy being fucked in the ass.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Well I've heard you enjoy it, Kiz. 8*D

Pretty hilarious to watch that, really.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Should I asked what happened?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we were up by 31 in the third, lost by 43.

18 goals after half time.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Oh well Kiz, next week you play Brisbane. A decent chance of humbling sXe in a sig bet...


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Shit that's a massive turnaround! What the hell happened? Did Collingwood kick in another gear or did Adelaide just give up?

Hawthorn seriously need to work on their kicking...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

^Well you're still leading quite well.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

4 points isn't a huge lead heading into half time. :$


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jobbed_Out said:


> Oh well Kiz, next week you play Brisbane. A decent chance of humbling sXe in a sig bet...


He would never support a team from Queensland. What are you thinking?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Shit that's a massive turnaround! What the hell happened? Did Collingwood kick in another gear or did Adelaide just give up?
> 
> Hawthorn seriously need to work on their kicking...


moreso we did the neil craig special.

5 goals up in the second quarter only to stop.

been happening since our finals loss in 2005. people think the port squad have demons after 2007. the whole crows system has been haunted since 2005. need a complete cleanout.

speaking of poor setups, that seems to be the south australian special. afc, pafc, saca, adelaide united.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Can't see Craig sticking around before the season's out if that's the case. Clean out of the players or coaching panel? Personally didn't think the Crows had a bad list of players.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> He would never support a team from Queensland. What are you thinking?


I know, I must of been high temporarily. Besides Brisbane aren't on top of the ladder so sXe wouldn't support such a lowly side....


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Can't see Craig sticking around before the season's out if that's the case. Clean out of the players or coaching panel? Personally didn't think the Crows had a bad list of players.


bit of both. craig should have been gone before the start of last season, yet the board love him. our coaches are rubbish, apparently champion defender ben hart is our forward coach. we fucked up not taking brett burton as our fitness coach. i can see one of nathan bassett, sanderson or goodwin being our coach next season. craig isn't good enough. he's had 6 whole years and has done nothing.

when it comes to the players, we have a lot of midfield problems. we only have 1 elite midfielder in thompson there. sloane and dangerfield will be elite, but they're not there yet. van berlo is a squid, vince is even worse, mckay is injured. reilly is ok i guess, but he's not going to win premierships or even make finals. henderson, while talented, squibs every contest. if it wasnt for johncock, rutten and doughty we wouldnt win a game. guys like smith, martin, jaensch, wright, luke thompson have stood up well, but with guys like davis, porplyzia, stevens and otten out, the defence has done quite well.

walker not playing is an absolute joke. tippett gets robbed basically every contest, he and franklin get the worst treatment in the afl. mckernan is still learning afl, but will be a very good forward. we just have a major lack of crumbers, and that's been a problem for as long as craig has been at the club.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Sloane and Dangerfield just need to develop a little more. Same might be said for Reilly, but I don't know a lot about him. Maybe there's half a dozen players that need the boot, or a spell in the reserves, but in a general sense the list isn't bad at all. They just need some confidence and a better coaching team to guide them. 

Ok why the hell does channel 7 need to show 2-3 fucking ads every time a goal is kicked?? Just get on with the game already!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

reilly is 27. he was out first pick in the 2001 draft. the thing with him is he was basically used as a tagger before this year, and his disposal isn't good enough to be a midfielder.

jaensch is surely bargain of the last couple of years. pick 97 of the 2010 draft, averages 17 touches a game from the backlines this season, including 27 against melbourne.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Haven't seen a lot of Jaensch but of the couple of games I've seen him in, he's not a bad player at all. Could be a star in the making perhaps?

Come on Hawks! 24 points up near 3/4 time.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

46 points win by Hawthorn. Well done.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

jaensch adds some mongrel to the team as well, a small player who isn't afraid to get his hands dirty, something the team so desperately needs.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

josh kennedy.

5 kicks, 5 marks, 5 goals.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Kennedy has gone through all three of the Doggies' tall defenders. Just too good for them, although the service he's getting helps.

Sippos at St. Kilda is a bargain too. Taken with the second last pick of last year's draft or something and he already looks a real forward prospect. One of the best looking kicks in the league.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

7 goals to kennedy, got the abc radio going on afl.com.au.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

kennedy 10.3
bulldogs 8.4

123 point winners. bulldogs a top 4 side :lmao


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Well this has been a horrible season thus far T.T

Atleast doing 5 different assignments kept my mind off of it..


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Awesome win. I personally didn't think we'd win in Sydney on our travels. Oh well!

How the hell did the Pies manage to score more in the final quarter than the rest of the game? Unreal! Oh and the poor Doggies. To think I almost tipped them.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao at the bulldogs


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm over the moon about today's result. Buddy's accuracy leaves something to be desired but to get the 4 points up in Sydney where we dont normally play all that well was a great result.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

franklin kicked goal number 400 in only his 128th game. that's fucking scary.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Kiz said:


> franklin kicked goal number 400 in only his 128th game. that's fucking scary.


I wonder how many behinds he's kicked in those 128 games.:hmm:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

289.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Nige you weren't the only one. 

****RESULTS - ROUND 9****​
Another round gone and a couple of upsets this week. Who the hell would have thought at this point that West Coast would be top 8, Richmond is actually getting a sniff at the 8 and St Kilda and Western Bulldogs would be bottom 8 (and lower than Richmond!). Speaking of 8's.....no one got one this week, but The Pounce, Triple HBK and -WR- came bloody close with 7/8. Congratulations guys. 

The Pounce - 7
Triple HBK - 7
-WR- - 7
Aussie - 6
Jobbed Out - 6
Kiz - 6
SMD - 6
Stojy - 6
BkB Hulk - 5
Lawls - 5
Nige™ - 5
sXe_Maverick - 5
Gards - 4

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
Kiz has come fighting back to join BkB Hulk in first with 53. Second place is myself on 52 and in third on 51 are Jobbed Out and SMD.

Kiz - 53
BkB Hulk - 53
Aussie - 52
Jobbed Out - 51
SMD - 51
Stojy - 50
sXe_Maverick - 50
The Pounce - 49
Triple HBK - 49
Nige™ - 47
Lawls - 46
-WR- - 45
Gards - 43

****ROUND 10****​Round 10 has opened and the deadline to hand your tips in will be *Friday May 27 - 7.40pm*

*Friday May 27*
MCG - 7.40pm
Melbourne vs. Carlton

*Saturday May 28*
Etihad Stadium - 2.10pm
North Melbourne vs. Sydney

Paterson's Stadium - 3.10pm
Fremantle vs. St Kilda

Gold Coast Stadium - 7.20pm 
Gold Coast vs. Geelong (what a bitch of a game to have their debut game on actual home turf!)

TIO Stadium - 8.40pm
Richmond vs. Port Adelaide

*Sunday May 29*
AAMI Stadium - 1.10pm
Adelaide vs. Brisbane

MCG - 2.10pm
Collingwood vs. West Coast

Etihad Stadium - 4.40pm
Western Bulldogs vs. Hawthorn

_Bye - Essendon_

Good luck.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

First one to knock Ablett out wins. My money's on Joshy Hunt.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

FIGHTING BACK

i reckon brad ottens or chappy. maybe even lingy.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Chapman's a good possibility. I reckon Scarlett might have a crack if given the opportunity.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

came across this while on catch of the day

josh + others:
http://www.catchoftheday.com.au/smallfish_info.php?products_id=29110


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Why would any Collingwood fan want to pay for that shirt when they could use the "hot tip" they have to go and steal them?


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Round 9 results:
*Tambling Owns* 2,078 def 1,781 Front Runners
*InEddieWeTrust* 2,359 def 2,002 Unstoppable Force
*sXe_Lions * 2,066 def 1,906 Lawl's Minions
*Autofill 3 * 1,460 def 1,269 Autofill 2
Autofill 4 1,098 def by 1,549 *Selwood>YourLife*
*Jobbing ain't Easy * 1,966 def 1,878 HawksNKS
Epitome of Awesome 1,730 def by 2,033 *Sickburn*
Autofill 1 1,240 def by 1,992 *Hawthorn Victory*

Round 10 fixture:
Tambling Owns vs Unstoppable Force
InEddieWeTrust vs Front Runners
sXe_Lions vs Autofill 2
Autofill 3 vs Lawl's Minions
Autofill 4 vs HawksNKS
Jobbing ain't Easy vs Selwood>YourLife
Epitome of Awesome vs Hawthorn Victory
Autofill 1 vs Sickburn


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

TAMBLING OWNS~!


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

The mighty mighty EAGLES!


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Also Sandilands out for 4 weeks with "turf toe"


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Oh come on, 2002 points (my best score so far) and I still lost??? 

Also I was reading a Herald Sun article about Clarko confiscating players mobiles before the game and Leigh Montagna made the following comment on AFL Game Day which to be honest pissed me off a little:

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/a...ns-mobile-phones/story-e6frf9jf-1226060679030



> St Kilda midfielder Leigh Montagna said on AFL Game Day yesterday that the move was "bizarre".
> 
> "I don't know where that sort of shows the trust among the players," Montagna said.
> 
> "You've got to have a bit more faith in your playing group to focus on the game without having to confiscate mobile phones."


This is what pissed me off. First of all, who cares what Clarko did? At the end of the day, the Hawks won the game and that's what matters. Second thing is the nerve of Montagna of all players commenting on trust. How about they look at their own fucking club and the trust amongst their own players before they comment on another club? Last I checked, the Saints were sitting 13th on the ladder with their finals chances slipping fast. And with all the off field crap they had pre season, they need to clean up their own shit first before they make comments like that.

Ok I'm done ranting.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao

leigh obviously slept through their offseason.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Leigh Montagna, the man who tries to attack injured players, is all about trust and all that good stuff.

Can't believe how many people care that Taylor Walker had a beer at a footy game on the weekend. Worst news story ever.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not sure when garry lyon become such an expert on south australian football also. oh wait, he's not.

we are not absolutely footy obsessed. the whole "if you're a footballer you will be followed everywhere" angle is ridiculous. we do have lives too.

the facts are:
taylor walker is from broken hill
broken hill was playing in the foxtel cup before the port game
he was there with mates from broken hill
he had 1 light beer
he had played the night before, kicking 5 goals in a 100 point drubbing. if you dont get a beer after that, i dont know when you can
he was listed as an emergency, because we played on the sunday and the club hadn't made the decision on whether he was playing when the team was listed.

compare this to chris judd handling fevola at the brownlow as the captain of carlton. wait, when is that EVER mentioned? but taylor walker has a sip of light beer the day after a 100 point win and he's the most evil man on the face of the planet.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Yeah Montagna is a real quality prick...I mean player.

I just read that article. What an absolute crock of shit. It's not like he got drunk and made an ass out of himself or is under 18. He was out with mates and had one beer. People need to seriously lay off and stop being so high strung.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

*INJURY LIST AS AT ROUND 10*

*Adelaide Crows*
James Craig (Hamstring) - 2-3 weeks
Phil Davis (Shoulder) - Season
Jarryd Lyons (Hamstring) - 1 week
David Mackay (Shoulder) - 4 weeks
Jason Porplyzia (Shoulder) - Indefinite
Scott Stevens (Ill) - Indefinite
Bernie Vince (Hamstring) - Test
Will Young (Knee) - 4-5 weeks

*Brisbane Lions*
Ash McGrath (Hamstring) - Test
Tom Rockliff (Calf) - 1-2 weeks
Josh Drummond (Knee) - 4 weeks
Brent Staker (Knee) - 6 weeks
Ryan Lester (Foot) - Indefinite
Callum Bartlett (Knee) - Indefinite
Jamie Charman (Achilles) - Indefinite
Claye Beams (Foot) - Indefinite

*Carlton*
Blake Bray (Shoulder) - Indefinite
Paul Bower (Thigh) - 1 week
Levi Casboult (Knee) - 2 weeks
Andrew Collins (Shoulder) - Test
Ed Curnow (Shoulder) - 1 week
Rob Warnock (Concussion) - Test
Simon White (Knee) - 2-4 weeks

*Collingwood*
Ben Johnson (Back) - Test
Alan Toovey (Chest) - Test
Josh Thomas (Foot) - 1-2 weeks
Darren Jolly (Knee) - 1-2 weeks
Ben Sinclair (Leg) - 2-3 weeks
Brent Macaffer (Foot) - 2-3 weeks
Nathan Brown (Knee) - Season
Tom Hunter (Neck) - Retired

*Essendon*
Courtenay Dempsey (Knee) - Indefinite
Scott Gumbleton (Hamstring) - Ongoing assessment
Michael Hurley (Calf/Foot) - TBA
Anthony Long (Hamstring) - Indefinite
Tayte Pears (Foot) - 1-2 weeks
Andrew Welsh (Calf) - 1-2 weeks
Jobe Watson (Hamstring) - 2-3 weeks
Jason Winderlich (Knee) - Indefinite

*Fremantle*
Michael Barlow (Leg) - 3-4 weeks
Justin Bollenhagen (Hamstring) - 1 week
Roger Hayden (Foot) - 3-4 weeks
Joel Houghton (Arm) - 5 weeks
Adam McPhee (Knee) - 7 weeks
Viv Michie (Foot) - Season
Anthony Morabito (Knee) - Season
Gavin Roberts (Quad) - 4-5 weeks
Tim Ruffles (Knee) - 4-5 weeks
Alex Silvagni (Groin) - 2-4 weeks
Nick Suban (Leg) - 7 weeks
Aaron Sandilands (Toe) - 4 weeks

*Geelong Cats**
Shannon Byrnes (Knee) - 1 week
Simon Hogan (Depression) - Indefinitely
Taylor Hunt (Knee) - Test
Steve Johnson (Shoulder) - Test
Cameron Ling (Shoulder) - Test
Darren Milburn (Back) -	Test
Cameron Mooney (Knee) - Test
Billie Smedts (Hip) - Season

*Updated 17th May, 2011 

*Gold Coast Suns*
Nathan Ablett (Back) - Test
Josh Caddy (Foot) - Indefinite
Michael Coad (Hamstring) - Indefinite
Charlie Dixon (Calf) - Test
Piers Flanagan (Hip) - Indefinite
Josh Fraser (Back) - 1-2 weeks
Daniel Gorringe (Hamstring) - 3-4 weeks
Tom Hickey (Knee) - 3 weeks
Jeremy Taylor (Groin) - 2 weeks
Joel Wilkinson (Shoulder) - Available

*Updated 10 May, 2011 

*Hawthorn*
Cameron Bruce (Knee) - 3-4 weeks
Stephen Gilham (Knee) - Indefinite
David Hale (Knee) - 2-3 weeks
Angus Litherland - (Foot) - Indefinite
Jarryd Morton (Foot) - 1 week
Brent Renouf (Hamstring) - Test
Isaac Smith (Soreness) - Test
Ben Stratton (Knee) - Indefinite

*Melbourne*
Tom Scully (Knee) - Test
Austin Woneaemirri (Knee) - Test
Luke Tapscott (Hamstring) - 3 weeks
Mark Jamar (Knee) - 3-5 weeks
Rohan Bail (Knee) - 5 weeks
Colin Garland (Ankle) - 5-6 weeks
Jack Fitzpatrick (Ankle) - 6-8 weeks
Jack Grimes (Foot) - Season
Jake Spencer (Knee) - Season

*North Melbourne**
Ryan Bastinac (Knee) - Indefinite
Matt Campbell (Hamstring) - Test
Lachlan Hansen (Back) - Test
Ayden Kennedy (Knee) - Season
Ed Lower (Knee) - Indefinite
Ben Mabon (Back) - Test
Hamish McIntosh (Achilles) - Indefinite
Marcus White (Shoulder) - Indefinite

*Updated 10 May, 2011

*Port Adelaide*
Dom Cassisi (Tibial fracture) - 1-2 weeks
David Rodan (Knee) - 3-4 weeks
Nick Salter (Foot) - 1-2 weeks
Paul Stewart (Shoulder) - Season

*Richmond**
Daniel Connors (Hamstring) - 1-2 weeks
Matt Dea (Leg) - 2 weeks
Shane Edwards (Cheek) - TBA
Kelvin Moore (Hip) - TBA
Jamie O'Reilly (Foot) - 2-3 weeks
Will Thursfield (Leg) - 2 weeks
Shane Tuck (Ribs) - Test
Matthew White (Shoulder) - Test

*Updated 17 May, 2011 

*St Kilda**
Paul Cahill (Quad) - TBA
Robert Eddy (Broken arm) - TBA
Jackson Ferguson (Shoulder) - TBA
Michael Gardiner (Knee) - Ongoing assessment
Jarryn Geary (Fibula) - Ongoing assessment
Lenny Hayes (Knee) - Season

*Updated 14 May, 2011

*Sydney Swans*
Daniel Bradshaw (Knee) - Indefinite
Kieren Jack (Ankle) - 1-2 weeks
Jed Lamb (Hamstring) - Available
Mike Pyke (Quad) - 1-2 weels
Gary Rohan (Knee) - 4-6 weeks
Matt Spangher (Hamstring) - 1 week

*West Coast Eagles*
Mitch Brown (Thumb) - 4-6 weeks
Eric Mackenzie (Foot) - 1 week
Ryan Neates (Abdomen) - Test
Beau Waters (Elbow) - 6 weeks

*Western Bulldogs*
Dylan Addison (Shin) - Test
Tom Hill (Foot) - 8-10 weeks


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i'd suggest that ablett's back is too yellow to face geelong


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

He's also too shit.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Kiz said:


> not sure when garry lyon become such an expert on australian football.. oh wait, he's not.


fixed, Garry Lyon knows nothing about anything other than being carried off in a stretcher.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Melbourne v Carlton


Friday, 7:40pm AEST, MCG

MELBOURNE
B: Frawley, Warnock, Macdonald
HB: Morton, Rivers, Jetta
C: Watts, Moloney, Bate
HF: Maric, Newton, Jurrah
F: Green, Sylvia, Bennell
FOLL: Martin, Jones, McKenzie
I/C: Petterd, Gysberts, Nicholson, Evans
EMG: Wonaeamirri, Gawn, Howe
IN: Morton, Bennell, Nicholson
OUT: Bartram (hip), Davey (hip), Tapscott (hamstring)
NEW: Nicholson (University Blues)

CARLTON
B: Russell, Thornton, Yarran
HB: Duigan, Jamison, Laidler
C: Scotland, McLean, Simpson
HF: Judd, Waite, Betts
F: Garlett, O'hAilpin, Walker
FOLL: Hampson, Gibbs , Murphy
I/C: Carrazzo, Armfield, Ellard, Robinson
EMG: Houlihan, Joseph, Henderson
IN: Hampson
OUT: Warnock (concussion)

North Melbourne v Sydney


Saturday, 2:10pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

NORTH MELBOURNE
B: Macmillan, Firrito, Thompson
HB: Pratt, Delaney, Rawlings
C: Wells, Greenwood, McMahon
HF: Thomas, Edwards, Harvey
F: Hansen, Petrie, Ziebell
FOLL: Goldstein, Swallow, Adams
I/C: Anthony, Speight, Cunnington, Atley
EMG: Garlett, Richardson, Pedersen
IN: Greenwood, Anthony
OUT: Garlett, Harper (rested)

SYDNEY
B: Malceski, Richards, Johnson
HB: Kennelly, Grundy, Johnston
C: Shaw, Bolton, Smith
HF: McGlynn, Roberts-Thomson, Kennedy
F: McVeigh, Goodes, O'Keefe
FOLL: Seaby, Bird, Hannebery
I/C: Mattner, Jetta, Reid, Parker
EMG: Moore, White, Everitt
IN: Johnston, Seaby
OUT: Mumford (knee), Everitt
NEW: Lewis Johnston (North Adelaide)

Fremantle v St Kilda


Saturday, 1:10pm WST, Patersons Stadium

FREMANTLE
B: Broughton, Grover, Duffield
HB: Ibbotson, McPharlin, Roberton
C: de Boer, Pavlich, Fyfe
HF: Hill, Bradley, Crowley
F: Ballantyne, Mayne, Johnson
FOLL: Griffin, Mundy, Lower
I/C: Palmer, Pearce, Crichton, Mzungu
EMG: Clarke, van Berlo, Anthony
IN: Griffin
OUT: Sandilands (toe)

ST KILDA
B: Gilbert, Dawson, Ray
HB: Dempster, Fisher, Gwilt
C: Goddard, Armitage, Jones
HF: Peake, Riewoldt, Schneider
F: Milne, Koschitzke, Siposs
FOLL: Blake, Dal Santo, Montagna
I/C: Steven, Lynch, Winmar, Polo
EMG: McEvoy, McQualter, Walsh
IN: Lynch
OUT: Cripps (calf)

Gold Coast v Geelong


Saturday, 7:20pm AEST, Metricon Stadium

GOLD COAST
B: Hunt, May, Harbrow
HB: Brown, Bock, Weller
C: Iles, Swallow, McKenzie
HF: Stanley, Lynch, Krakouer
F: Day, Dixon, Matera
FOLL: Smith, Rischitelli, Ablett
I/C: Brennan, Harris, Shaw, Prestia
EMG: Daye, Nicholls, Hine
IN: Weller, Harris, Dixon, Prestia
OUT: Daye, Nicholls, Patrick, Tape (illness)

GEELONG
B: J.Hunt, Milburn, Scarlett
HB: T.Hunt, Lonergan, Mackie
C: Chapman, Ling, Kelly
HF: Johnson, Hawkins, Varcoe
F: Podsiadly, Mooney, Stokes
FOLL: Vardy, Selwood, Bartel
I/C: Corey, Wojcinski, Duncan, Cowan
EMG: Gillies, Menzel, Guthrie
IN: Ling, Lonergan, Mooney, Cowan
OUT: Enright (soreness), Ottens (knee), Taylor (chest), Christensen (concussion)
NEW: Cowan (North Ballarat Under 18)

Richmond v Port Adelaide


Saturday, 8:10pm CST, TIO Stadium

RICHMOND
B: Newman, Rance, Batchelor
HB: Deledio, McGuane, Houli
C: Cotchin, Martin, Helbig
HF: King, Vickery, Nahas
F: Conca, Riewoldt, Miller
FOLL: Browne, Jackson, Foley
I/C: Tuck, White, Farmer, Grigg
EMG: Post, Astbury, Webberley
IN: White, Miller
OUT: Post, Grimes (hamstring)

PORT ADELAIDE
B: Logan, Carlile, Trengove
HB: Pettigrew, Chaplin, Pittard
C: Pearce, Boak, K.Cornes
HF: Broadbent, Schulz, Gray
F: Hitchcock, J.Westhoff, D.Motlop
FOLL: Brogan, Hartlett, Thomas
I/C: Jacobs, Phillips, Moore, O'Shea
EMG: Cornes, D.Stewart, Davenport
IN: Hitchcock
OUT: Salopek

Adelaide v Brisbane Lions


Sunday, 12:40pm CST, AAMI Stadium

ADELAIDE
B: Johncock, Rutten, L.Thompson
HB: van Berlo, Sellar, Doughty
C: Smith, Dangerfield, Jaensch
HF: Knights, Tippett, Sloane
F: Douglas, Walker, Wright
FOLL: Jacobs, S.Thompson, Reilly
I/C from: Henderson, Cook, Moran, Petrenko, Riley, Gunston, McKernan
IN: Cook, Moran, Petrenko, Riley, Walker
OUT: Tambling, Schmidt
NEW: Aiden Riley (Wollongong Lions)

BRISBANE LIONS
B: Austin, Merrett, Adcock
HB: Hanley, Patfull, Stiller
C: Bewick, Black, Power
HF: Sheldon, Clark, Banfield
F: Retzlaf, Brown, McGrath
FOLL: Leuenberger, Rich, Polkinghorne
I/C from: Collier, Harwood, Hawksley, Redden, Raines, O'Brien, Green
IN: Collier, Harwood, Hawksley, Raines, McGrath
OUT: Rockliff (ankle), Maguire

Collingwood v West Coast


Sunday, 2:10pm AEST, MCG

COLLINGWOOD
B: O'Brien, Reid, Davis
HB: Shaw, Maxwell, Toovey
C: Wellingham, Swan, Thomas
HF: Krakouer, Dawes, Tarrant
F: Didak, Cloke, Sidebottom
FOLL: Wood, Pendlebury, Ball
I/C: Beams, Blair, McCarthy, Keeffe, Goldsack, Buckley, Fasolo
IN: Toovey, Keeffe, Fasolo
OUT: -
NEW: Lachlan Keeffe (Queensland U18s), Alex Fasolo (East Fremantle)

WEST COAST
B: Smith, Glass, Hurn
HB: S.Selwood, Schofield, Butler
C: Rosa, Priddis, Embley
HF: Nicoski, Kennedy, Shuey
F: Darling, Lynch, LeCras
FOLL: Cox, A.Selwood, Kerr
I/C: Masten, Ebert, Naitanui, McGinnity, Swift, Brennan, Gaff
IN: Swift, Brennan, Gaff
OUT: -

Western Bulldogs v Hawthorn


Sunday, 4:40pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

WESTERN BULLDOGS
B: Picken, Williams, Hargrave
HB: Wood, Morris, Murphy
C: Cross, Boyd, Howard
HF: Wallis, Jones, Griffen
F: Higgins, Hall, Giansiracusa
FOLL: Minson, Liberatore, Ward
I/C from: Hill, Hudson, Reid, Markovic, Moles, Djerrkura, Sherman
IN: Hill, Reid, Hall, Howard, Djerrkura, Wallis
OUT: Gilbee, Stack, Grant
NEW: Christian Howard (Glenelg)

HAWTHORN
B: Murphy, Gibson, Puopolo
HB: Guerra, Schoenmakers, Birchall
C: Savage, Mitchell, Lewis
HF: Burgoyne, Franklin, Bateman
F: Osborne, Roughead, Rioli
FOLL: Bailey, Hodge, Sewell
I/C from: Breust, Ladson, Young, Lisle, Whitecross, Shiels, Suckling
IN: Ladson, Young, Lisle
OUT: -


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Kiz said:


> not sure when garry lyon become such an expert on south australian football also. oh wait, he's not.
> 
> we are not absolutely footy obsessed. the whole "if you're a footballer you will be followed everywhere" angle is ridiculous. we do have lives too.
> 
> ...


[email protected] up Chris Judd, nothing to do with it what so ever. I agree Walker should be able to have a frothie, but man [email protected] it with Judd. Lol, just lol.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

how? i was comparing the way that people get treated in the media.

as the captain of carlton he had a responsibility to control his teammates, and so did the club. did any bad publicity come onto him? no.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Having a beer at a Power game is clearly enough to get him a game this week


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so is 12 goals in 2 weeks


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm over it. 

We play well but don't make our chances count.

There goes the 8.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sydney defending in the last few minutes was amazing. Really a great game, despite it not being the most skilled.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Menzel in, Duncan out.

Really hoping Geelong don't be professional and somebody goes Ablett at the opening.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Stojy said:


> Menzel in, *Duncan out*.
> 
> Really hoping Geelong don't be professional and somebody goes Ablett at the opening.


Really? Fuck Geelong, let me guess more "soreness"


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Obviously still expecting Geelong to win.

But still...

GOLD COAST playing a pretty damn exciting brand of footy. Mad props to them.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jobbed_Out said:


> Really? Fuck Geelong, let me guess more "soreness"


Nothing sus. :side:

Good enough performance. Did what we had to do to win without playing well.

:lmao @ Richmond losing to Port too. They looked a mess.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I swear I could have copied and pasted most of these tips!  

*-WR-*
Carlton
Sydney
Fremantle
Geelong
Port Adelaide
Adelaide
Collingwood
Hawthorn

*Aussie*
Carlton
Sydney
Fremantle
Geelong
Richmond
Adelaide
Collingwood
Hawthorn

*BkB Hulk*
Carlton
Sydney
Fremantle
Geelong
Richmond
Adelaide
Collingwood
Hawthorn

*Gards*
Carlton
North Melbourne
St Kilda
Gold Coast
Richmond
Adelaide
Collingwood
Hawthorn

*Jobbed Out*
Carlton
Sydney
Fremantle
Geelong
Richmond
Adelaide
Collingwood
Hawthorn

*Kiz*
Carlton
Sydney
Fremantle
Geelong
Richmond
Adelaide
Collingwood
Hawthorn

*Lawls*
Carlton
Sydney
Fremantle
Geelong
Richmond
Adelaide
Collingwood
Hawthorn

*Nige™*
Carlton
North Melbourne
St Kilda
Geelong
Richmond
Adelaide
Collingwood
Hawthorn

*SMD*
Melbourne
Sydney
Fremantle
Geelong
Richmond
Adelaide
Collingwood
Hawthorn

*Stojy*
Carlton
Sydney
Fremantle
Geelong
Richmond
Adelaide
Collingwood
Hawthorn
*
sXe_Maverick*
Carlton
Sydney
Fremantle
Geelong
Richmond
Adelaide
Collingwood
Hawthorn
*
The Pounce*
Carlton
Sydney
Fremantle
Geelong
Richmond
Adelaide
Collingwood
Hawthorn

*Triple HBK*
Carlton
Sydney
Fremantle
Geelong
Richmond
Adelaide
Collingwood
Hawthorn

Good luck.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:lmao @ Gards tipping Gold Coast.


----------



## SHUDEYE (May 5, 2009)

BkB Hulk said:


> :lmao @ Gards tipping Gold Coast.


He must've been feeling pretty good in the first quarter though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lol crows.

one day the coaching staff might not overrate the list. it'll be the same day cook isn't getting a game. joke coach, joke players.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Our second half left a lot to be desired tonight. Great game from Guerra, Hodge and Gibson.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

So this is what winning feels like


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Was wondering when you were gonna show yourself around here... It's been a while 

Also, Barry Hall, just give up. The game has gone way past you and you're proving to be extraordinarily useless.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> THE SANFL can no longer bankroll the debt-ridden Port Adelaide Football Club and may take over the AFL club today.
> 
> The Power's financial crisis hit a flashpoint last night when the SANFL declared it had no reserves and no line of credit to underwrite the AFL club's shaky finances.
> 
> ...


.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

in all honesty though, this is another shit move by the sanfl. they have absolutely no clue on how to maintain the football here in south australia. the stadium deal currently in places screws both clubs majorly. the afl needs to step in here and default the licence to port themselves, and do the same with the crows. the sanfl do a good job running the local competition, but there are inept when it comes to proper management of the two licences.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

****ROUND 10 - RESULTS****​
Now go figure -WR- shows himself after all this time.  First Port actually manage a really good win and he then goes ahead and gets himself the rounds highest score of 6/8 because he was the only one of us that tipped Port. Congratulations. 

-WR- - 6
Aussie - 5
BkB Hulk - 5
Jobbed Out - 5
Kiz - 5
Lawls - 5
Nige™ - 5
Stojy - 5
sXe_Maverick - 5
The Pounce - 5
Triple HBK - 5
Gards - 4
SMD - 4

*PROGRESSIVE SCORES:*
Now since the majority of us all tipped the same this week, hence getting the same score, there really isn't any change to the leader board this week. BkB Hulk and Kiz still hold the lead on 58. Second place is myself on 57 and in third is Jobbed Out on 56:

BkB Hulk - 58
Kiz - 58
Aussie - 57
Jobbed Out - 56
Stojy - 55
sXe_Maverick - 55
SMD - 55
The Pounce - 54
Triple HBK - 54
Nige™ - 52
-WR- - 51
Lawls - 51
Gards - 47

****ROUND 11***​*
Ok the fact that we're already this far into the season scares me! The deadline for this round will be *Friday June 3 - 7.40pm.*

*Friday June 3*
MCG - 7.40pm
Essendon vs. Melbourne

*Saturday June 4*
Skilled Stadium - 2.10pm
Geelong vs. Western Bulldogs

Paterson's Stadium - 3.10pm
West Coast vs. Gold Coast

MCG - 7.10pm
Collingwood vs. St Kilda

Gabba - 7.10pm
Brisbane vs. Sydney

*Sunday June 5*
MCG - 1.10pm
Hawthorn vs. Fremantle

Etihad Stadium - 2.10pm
North Melbourne vs. Adelaide

AAMI Stadium - 4.40pm
Port Adelaide vs. Carlton

_Bye - Richmond_

Good luck.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

You've got Kiz on 57 on the leaderboard, though you can leave it like that if you really want. :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

CONSPIRACY


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Damn I fucked up most of that lol. Sorry guys will fix that now for ya. And believe me Kiz, if there was any kind of conspiracy to this, BkB wouldn't be leading.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Just another person jealous of Geelong's success. :side:


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

On another note quite happy with my supercoach win


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I take that as my cue to post the supercoach stuff then...

*Tambling Owns* 1,691 def 1,682 Unstoppable Force
InEddieWeTrust 1,889 def by 1,948 *Front Runners*
*sXe_Lions* 2,110 def 1,070 Autofill 2
Autofill 3 1,172 def by 1,910 *Lawl's Minions*
Autofill 4 1,457 def by 1,737 *HawksNKS*
*Jobbing ain't Easy * 1,869 def 1,718 Selwood>YourLife
Epitome of Awesome 1,640 def by 1,956 *Hawthorn Victory*
Autofill 1 1,044 def by 1,786 *Sickburn*










Tambling Owns vs Autofill 4
InEddieWeTrust vs Jobbing ain't Easy
sXe_Lions vs Epitome of Awesome
Autofill 3 vs Autofill 1
Lawl's Minions vs Sickburn
Autofill 2 vs Hawthorn Victory
Front Runners vs Selwood>YourLife
Unstoppable Force vs HawksNKS


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

TAMBLING OWNS, HARD FOUGHT VICTORY


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

The loser of InEddieWeTrust vs Jobbing ain't Easy could drop down to fifth depending on results


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Essendon v Melbourne


Friday, 7:40pm AEST, MCG

ESSENDON
B: Fletcher, Hooker, Hardingham
HB: Slattery, Myers, Lovett-Murray
C: Colyer, Stanton, Jetta
HF: Zaharakis, Ryder, Melksham
F: Monfries, Hille, Crameri
FOLL: Bellchambers, Howlett, McVeigh
I/C: Lonergan, Heppell, Browne, Hibberd
EMG: Welsh, Davey, Reimers
IN: Colyer, Browne
OUT: Davey, Reimers
NEW: Alex Browne (Oakleigh Chargers)

MELBOURNE
B: Frawley, Rivers, Macdonald
HB: Strauss, Watts, Scully
C: Trengove, Moloney, Gysberts
HF: Howe, Sylvia, Morton
F: Gawn, Green, Bennell
FOLL: Martin, Jones, McKenzie
I/C: Jetta, Jurrah, Nicholson, Evans
EMG: Bate, Blease, McDonald
IN: Trengove, Scully, Gawn, Strauss, Howe
OUT: Bate, Warnock, Petterd, Maric, Newton (foot)
NEW: Max Gawn (Sandringham U18s), Jeremy Howe (Hobart)

Geelong v Western Bulldogs


Saturday, 2:10pm AEST, Skilled Stadium

GEELONG
B: J.Hunt, Lonergan, Scarlett
HB: Enright, Taylor, Mackie
C: Bartel, Ling, Kelly
HF: Johnson, Vardy, Stokes
F: Varcoe, Podsiadly, Menzel
FOLL: Ottens, Selwood, Corey
I/C: Milburn, Wojcinski, T.Hunt, Cowan
EMG: Hawkins, Duncan, Christensen
IN: Enright, Ottens, Taylor
OUT: Chapman (groin), Mooney (knee), Hawkins

WESTERN BULLDOGS
B: Morris, Lake, Picken
HB: Hargrave, Mulligan Murphy
C: Cross, Boyd, Howard
HF: Sherman, Williams, Higgins
F: Grant, Jones, Giansiracusa
FOLL: Minson, Griffen, Ward
I/C: Hill, Wood, Djerrkura, Wallis
EMG: Stack, Hudson, Hooper
IN: Hargrave, Grant, Mulligan, Djerrkura
OUT: Gilbee, Reid (hamstring), Liberatore (soreness), Hall (ankle)
NEW: James Mulligan (Southport)

West Coast v Gold Coast


Saturday, 1:10pm WST, Patersons Stadium

WEST COAST
B: Smith, Glass, Hurn
HB: S.Selwood, Schofield, Sheppard
C: Rosa, Priddis, Embley
HF: Nicoski, Kennedy, Shuey
F: Darling, Lynch, LeCras
FOLL: Cox, A.Selwood, Kerr
I/C: Masten, Naitanui, McGinnity, Strijk
EMG: Jones, Swift, Dalziell
IN: Strijk
OUT: Ebert

GOLD COAST
B: Brown, Bock, Tape
HB: Hine, Lynch, Krakouer
C: Bennell, Swallow, Rischitelli
HF: Stanley, May, Harbrow
F: Smith, Day, Brennan
FOLL: Fraser, McKenzie, Ablett
I/C: Weller, Harris, Iles, Prestia
EMG: Russell, Dixon, Patrick
IN: Fraser, Hine, Bennell, Tape
OUT: Hunt (suspended), Dixon, Shaw, Matera (groin)
NEW: Taylor Hine (Calder U18s)

Collingwood v St Kilda


Saturday, 7:10pm AEST, MCG

COLLINGWOOD
B: O'Brien, Reid, Davis
HB: Shaw, Maxwell, Buckley
C: Wellingham, Swan, Thomas
HF: Krakouer, Dawes, Tarrant
F: Didak, Cloke, Sidebottom
FOLL: Wood, Pendlebury, Ball
I/C: Beams, McCarthy, Toovey, Brown
EMG: Blair, Goldsack, Fasolo
IN: Brown
OUT: Blair

ST KILDA
B: Gilbert, Dawson, Baker
HB: Dempster, Fisher, Gwilt
C: Goddard, Armitage, Jones
HF: Peake, Riewoldt, Schneider
F: Milne, Siposs, Ray
FOLL: McEvoy, Dal Santo, Montagna
I/C: Steven, Simpkin, Ledger, Polo
EMG: Clarke, McQualter, Gamble
IN: Simpkin, Ledger
OUT: Blake (knee),
NEW: Tom Simpkin (Geelong Falcons), Tom Ledger (Claremont)

Brisbane Lions v Sydney


Saturday, 7:40pm AEST, Gabba

BRISBANE LIONS
B: Collier, Merrett, Adcock
HB: Stiller, Patfull, Hanley
C: Power, Black, Austin
HF: Sheldon, Clark, Banfield
F: McGrath, Brown, Retzlaff
FOLL: Leuenberger, Rich, Redden
I/C: Polkinghorne, O'Brien, Green, Bewick
EMG: Raines, Harwood, Maguire
No changes

SYDNEY
B: Richards, Roberts-Thomson, Johnson
HB: Malceski, Grundy, Mattner
C: Shaw, Bolton, Smith
HF: McGlynn, Reid, Kennedy
F: McVeigh, Goodes, O'Keefe
FOLL: Seaby, Bird, Hannebery
I/C: Kennelly, Jetta, Dennis-Lane, Everitt
EMG: Moore, Meredith, Johnston
IN: Dennis-Lane, Everitt
OUT: Johnston, Parker

Hawthorn v Fremantle


Sunday, 1:10pm AEST, MCG

HAWTHORN
B: Guerra, Gibson, Murphy
HB: Birchall, Schoenmakers, Puopolo
C: Savage, Mitchell, Shiels
HF: Osborne, Franklin, Burgoyne
F: Rioli, Roughead, Whitecross
FOLL: Bailey, Hodge, Sewell
I/C (from): Ladson, Lewis, Young, Lisle, Breust, Suckling, Cheney
IN: Ladson, Young, Lisle, Cheney
OUT: Bateman
NEW: Lisle (Oakleigh Chargers), Cheney (Melbourne)

FREMANTLE
B: Johnson, Grover, Pearce
HB: Crowley, McPharlin, Broughton
C: Duffield, Mundy, Pavlich
HF: Mzungu, Fyfe, Ballantyne
F: Ibbotson, Mayne, de Boer
FOLL: Griffin, Hill, Lower
I/C (from): Palmer, Hinkley, Bradley, Clarke, van Berlo, Crichton, Roberton
IN: Hinkley, Clarke, Pearce
OUT: -

North Melbourne v Adelaide


Sunday, 2:10pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

NORTH MELBOURNE
B: McMahon, Delaney, Thompson
HB: Cunnington, Macmillan, Rawlings
C: Wells, Greenwood, Atley
HF: Thomas, Edwards, Harvey
F: Hansen, Petrie, Ziebell
FOLL: Goldstein, Swallow, Adams
I/C (from): Warren, Tarrant, Anthony, Speight, Richardson, Harper, Pedersen
IN: Warren, Tarrant, Richardson, Harper, Pedersen
OUT: Firrito (suspension), Pratt (finger)

ADELAIDE
B: Johncock, Rutten, L.Thompson
HB: van Berlo, Sellar, Doughty
C: Jaensch, Dangerfield, Vince
HF: Knights, Gunston, Sloane
F: Douglas, Tippett, Wright
FOLL: Jacobs, S.Thompson, Reilly
I/C (from): Maric, Moran, Symes, Otten, Petrenko, Henderson, Schmidt
IN: Maric, Vince, Moran, Symes, Otten, Schmidt, Gunston
OUT: Cook, Walker (knee), McKernan, Smith (hip)

Port Adelaide v Carlton


Sunday, 16:10pm CST, AAMI Stadium

PORT ADELAIDE
B: Logan, Carlile, Trengove
HB: Pettigrew, Chaplin, Pittard
C: Pearce, Boak, K.Cornes
HF: Broadbent, Schulz, Gray
F: Phillips, J.Westhoff, D.Motlop
FOLL: Brogan, Hartlett, Thomas
I/C (from): Ebert, Surjan, Banner, Moore, Hitchcock, Jacobs, O'Shea
IN: Ebert, Surjan, Banner
OUT: -

CARLTON
B: Tuohy, Jamison, Duigan
HB: Yarran, Thornton, Scotland
C: Murphy, Gibbs, Carrazzo
HF: Simpson, Waite, Betts
F: Walker, O'hAilpin, Garlett
FOLL: Hampson, Judd, Curnow
I/C: Carrazzo, Armfield, Ellard, Robinson
EMG: Houlihan, Russell, Armfield, Ellard, Joseph, Robinson, Henderson
IN: Houlihan, Joseph, Henderson, Tuohy, Curnow
OUT: McLean, Laidler (knee)
NEW: Tuohy (Ireland)


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Good to see Hawkins being fucked off for his shithouse form.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Never thought I'd be happy to see Leigh Brown back in the side, but we really have missed him.

I like Blair, a shame for him to be dropped, but he hasn't really done much as of late. He deserves it.

Oh, and Hawkins REALLY needed to be dropped. Hs been excused for shit form for around 2-3 years now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao at dropping mckernan and bring in MORAN.

moran looks so out of depth at sanfl level its amazing.

i'll be at the williamstown/westies game in the foxtel cup on saturday too 8*D


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Kiz said:


> TAMBLING OWNS, HARD FOUGHT VICTORY


9 bloody points too!  And now I face Nige who won't let me live it down if I lose to him. :side:

Going to miss the game Sunday...have to work.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Aussie said:


> 9 bloody points too!  And now I face Nige who won't let me live it down if I lose to him. :side


Would I? Come on Kyls! I'll make you a deal. I owe you one for taking us to the Rovers/Man U match the other week, so if I beat you this week I will be nothing but dignified like when there was the small matter of some Ashes or something.

Honestly I'll be good, I promise. I probably won't win anyway!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

West Adelaide Team:

FB: Morris, Bricknell, Blesing
HB: Caire, Hartlett, Thompson
C: Anderson, Macreadie, Davenport
HF: Beech, Borholm, Piasente
FF: Agars, Webb, F.Caruso
Fol: Lobbe, N.Caruso, J.Ezard
I: M.Motlop, Gallard, S.Ezard, Kirk
E: Ribbons, Ahmat-Watkins, Hankin

Port Adelaide AFL Listed Players:
Jason Davenport, Matthew Lobbe, Marlon Motlop, Daniel Webb

FB: S.Caruso, Markovic, Gilbee
HB: Schofield, Barlow, Stack
C: Tutt, Jolley, Davies
HF: Skinner, Panos, Veszpremi
FF: Hooper, Roughhead, Hahn
Fol: Hudson, Johnson, Dahlhous
I: Cordy, Johanissen, Rampe, Woods
E: Carr, McHarg, Cravino

Western Bulddogs AFL Listed Players:
Cordy, Gilbee, Hooper, Hudson, markovic, Roughhead, Skinner, Stack, Tutt, Veszpremi, Schofield
Barlow, Panos, Hahn, Johannisen, Dahlhous

fuck.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

As a Hawthorn fan/Essendon hater, I am EXTREMELY happy with tonight's result. Carn Melbourne!


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Good result, but the game itself was fairly shit.

I'm looking forward to Geelong/Doggies today. I can feel an upset for some reason.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Second game in a row the team couldn't be fucked about winning, Melbourne using our gameplan from last year beat us. Like the Knights era the team just gave up, letting the other team boost the winning margin.


----------



## CM Sean (Mar 16, 2008)

GO THE DEES! <3 (wondering If I'm the only one who tipped em? xD)

Although I must admit, I just about shit myself when the Bombers kicked a couple quick ones in the last, thought they were gonna run over the top of us. Thank God we hung on for once, and ended up finishing well with a couple of goals of our own! #demonblood


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I tipped Melbourne as well.

Vardy's contested mark in the first quarter is more than Hawkins has done all year. He's putting more effort in, winning more rock contests, competes better in the air and is doing more when it hits the ground. Plus he's only 19.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

just got back from the foxtel cup game.

a western bulldogs reserves team beat a west adelaide reserves team by only 3 goals.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Five from five thus far. ;D

Buddy supposedly out for not just tomorrow, but also next week. I'm sure Aussie, Nige and Triple HBK are all as happy as me. :side:



Stojy said:


> Good result, but the game itself was fairly shit.
> 
> I'm looking forward to Geelong/Doggies today. I can feel an upset for some reason.


qt.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

3/5 so far, no clue whatsoever as to why i picked brisvegas.

http://www.aflismylife.tk/

every game from 2003 onwards, and the finals series of 2002. currently watching the 2002 qf between melbourne and adelaide. only 1 player in the entire game is playing in the afl currently, in johncock


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> Buddy supposedly out for not just tomorrow, but also next week. I'm sure Aussie, Nige and Triple HBK are all as happy as me. :side:


Delighted. In all honesty, I thought we'd get a 20-30 point win tomorrow, but with Buddy scoring as many as that and a bit more some games, it could be a struggle. It's not like I can see Roughead, Burgoyne or Osborne kicking more than 4. We'll need them and the likes of Savage to chip in but I'm not confident.

It will be interesting in a way to see how dependent we are on Buddy.



Kiz said:


> 3/5 so far, no clue whatsoever as to why i picked brisvegas.


You're not alone, and how would anyone pick Melbourne over Essendon?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's ok, it's an injury ravaged fremantle playing at the mcg. it means hawfawn mill only win by 10 goals.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Kiz said:


> 3/5 so far, no clue whatsoever as to why i picked brisvegas.
> 
> http://www.aflismylife.tk/
> 
> every game from 2003 onwards, and the finals series of 2002. currently watching the 2002 qf between melbourne and adelaide. only 1 player in the entire game is playing in the afl currently, in johncock


do they have the 2009 collingwood/adelaide semi final on there.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fuck you.

and yes.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, no Sandilands + it being at the MCG means Hawthorn will smash it. The goals will come from somewhere.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

might watch the second half later on


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Hopefully Buddy is only out for tomorrow's game and not against Geelong next week.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Only one I have wrong is Essendon right now, I'm really surprised at how much Sydney thumped Brisbane by though.


----------



## CM Sean (Mar 16, 2008)

Nige™;9794252 said:


> how would anyone pick Melbourne over Essendon?


I tip Melbourne every week cause I barrack for them, stupid move smarts wise but... I believe! ...LOL!
With no Watson though, and the spotlight hitting Melbourne pretty hard for the "bruise free footy" thing etc. it wasn't THAT surprising really. The upset was definetley possible before hand, so tipping Melbourne wasn't exactly a dead cause. =)

(5/5 thus far, with Hawks/Crows/Blues to come!)


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

so i'm guessing WALLABEN will support the swans after they embarrased "his team"?

fremantle doing well


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

7/7 thus far. Just need Carlton to stop embarrassing themselves against Port.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if port can sustain this effort they will win. carlton look pathetic.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

An abysmal first three quarters from Hawthorn was all fixed by an amazing last quarter. Hodge sensational once again. 

If that's how we play without Buddy, we're stuffed.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hopefully Buddy is out next week too. ;D

8/8 yewwwwww.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Pulled that out of your ass Bulk, 2 people picked Melbourne total.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Pfft, don't hate just because I know Essendon is shit. 8*D


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> Pfft, don't hate just because I know Essendon is shit. 8*D


Yeah, well I beat Geelong by 10 goals on AFL Live with Essendon so there! :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i picked melbourne and sydney but they had already won :side:


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Supercoach results
*Tambling Owns * 1,514 def 1,333 Autofill 4
*InEddieWeTrust* 2,019 def 1,924 Jobbing ain't Easy
*sXe_Lions* 1,963 def 1,487 Epitome of Awesome
*Autofill 3 * 1,079 def 737 Autofill 1
*Lawl's Minions* 1,962 def 1,502 Sickburn
Autofill 2 945 def by 1,983 *Hawthorn Victory*
*Front Runners* 2,059 def 1,271 Selwood>YourLife
Unstoppable Force 1,899 def by 1,909 *HawksNKS*

I believe Nige now has bragging rights Kylie 










Guess who's top of the league 

Round 12 fixture:
Tambling Owns vs Jobbing ain't Easy
InEddieWeTrust vs Autofill 4
sXe_Lions vs Autofill 1
Autofill 3 vs Epitome of Awesome
Lawl's Minions vs Hawthorn Victory
Autofill 2 vs Sickburn
Front Runners vs HawksNKS
Unstoppable Force vs Selwood>YourLife


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

My next 2 games are against autofill sides. Awesome.

Having quite an amazing season dreamteam wise


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Triple HBK said:


> I believe Nige now has bragging rights Kylie


I am aware of that haha. Nige and I have already had that discussion.  9 points last week, 10 points this week. I'm telling ya it's bloody frustrating! I'm calling it now, it's 11 this round.  Duigan and Duncan screwed me up. I pick them for the side and they barely score anything. So I send them to the bench and what happens? Both had decent scores! Bastards...

But anyway guys sorry this is up late. I did try to do all this last night but kept getting that stupid Database Error.

****ROUND 11 - RESULTS***​*
Huge week for tipping with all of us getting really great scores. BkB takes the bragging rights this week with a perfect 8.

BkB Hulk - 8
Aussie - 7
Jobbed Out - 7
SMD - 7
Stojy - 7
sXe_Maverick - 7
Gards - 6
Kiz - 6
Lawls - 6
Nige™ - 6
Triple HBK - 6
-WR- - 6
The Pounce - 5

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
BkB's perfect round has once again put him as outright leader with 66. Kiz drops one and I move up one to share second place with 64 and in third place is Jobbed Out on 63:

BkB Hulk - 66
Aussie - 64
Kiz - 64
Jobbed Out - 63
SMD - 62
Stojy - 62
sXe_Maverick - 62
Triple HBK - 60
The Pounce - 59
Nige™ - 58
Lawls - 57
-WR- - 57
Gards - 53

****ROUND 12****​
We are now officially at the half way point of the season (scary isn't it?). Round 12 is now open and the deadline is *Friday June 10 - 7.40pm.*

*Friday June 10*
Etihad Stadium - 7.40pm
St Kilda vs. Western Bulldogs

*Saturday June 11*
AAMI Stadium - 2.40pm
Adelaide vs. West Coast

MCG - 7.10pm
Geelong vs. Hawthorn

Gold Coast Stadium - 7.10pm
Gold Coast vs. North Melbourne

*Sunday June 12*
Etihad Stadium - 1.10pm
Carlton vs. Brisbane

SCG - 2.10pm
Sydney vs. Richmond

Paterson's Stadium - 4.40pm
Fremantle vs. Essendon

*Monday June 13 (Queen's Birthday)*
MCG - 2.10pm
Melbourne vs. Collingwood

Good luck.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

bulk cheated, disqualify him.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Kiz said:


> bulk cheated, disqualify him.


^ this


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'll probably get a two this week.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

^^ Only if I can get more than 4 then. 

Now here's a kick to the guts. I don't get to many games because of work and because I can't afford to go half the time because of bills, food, petrol, rent and all that other money draining shit. For the last 6 weeks (so basically since the last Hawks/Cats game) I have had my heart set on going to this week's game and I have said over and over that I'm going. This morning I get a text from my best friend saying that one of our good friends is planning a birthday dinner and drinks.....this bloody Saturday night!!!  

So there goes my footy plans this week. Channel 10 better be showing the game so I can record it.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Pfft... who needs friends?


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Funny.  I'm not the kind of person that puts a football team before family and friends. I bleed brown and gold, but I have my limits. 

I have a friend that does it and it drives me up the wall. The last few years that I had done something for my birthday with friends and she didn't go because Collingwood were playing that night. Pissed me right off considering her and I have been friends since we were 6. Yeah I'm disappointed I can't go this week (especially because her birthday was last week), but I couldn't justify turning down a friend's birthday to watch a game of footy. Thank god I don't have any friends with birthdays in September or the start of October!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hawthorn supporters have friends? whoa.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

You're probably better off not being friends with a bogan Collingwood supporter anyway. :side:

Good bunch of games coming up to attend for Geelong, falling right in the uni break. Love it.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Didnt you read my last post Kiz?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

nope, didnt see it


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Triple HBK said:


> Pfft... who needs friends?


^ that


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Funny.  I'm not the kind of person that puts a football team before family and friends. I bleed brown and gold, but I have my limits.
> 
> I have a friend that does it and it drives me up the wall. The last few years that I had done something for my birthday with friends and she didn't go because *Collingwood* were playing that night. Pissed me right off considering her and I have been friends since we were 6. Yeah I'm disappointed I can't go this week (especially because her birthday was last week), *but I couldn't justify turning down a friend's birthday to watch a game of footy*. Thank god I don't have any friends with birthdays in September or the start of October!


Think again! Collingwood ffs.

I'd have no problem choosing a big footy match over a mate's birthday. They'd understand. Any ordinary game, then fair enough. You need to tell her to go fuck herself tbh. Then again I think it's going to be a massacre against Geelong and I'd avoid it like the plague.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

St Kilda v Western Bulldogs


Friday, 7:40pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

ST KILDA
B: Dempster, Dawson, Baker
HB: Gram, Fisher, Gwilt
C: Goddard, Armitage, Jones
HF: Peake, Gilbert, Schneider
F: Milne, Riewoldt, Simpkin
FOLL: McEvoy, Dal Santo, Steven
I/C: Clarke, Ray, Ledger, Gamble
EMG: Walsh, Siposs, Polo
IN: Clarke, Gram, Gamble
OUT: Montagna (knee), Siposs, Polo

WESTERN BULLDOGS
B: Picken, Morris, Murphy
HB: Stack, Williams, Wood
C: Cross, Boyd, Howard
HF: Higgins, Jones, Sherman
F: Cooney, Minson, Giansiracusa
FOLL: Hudson, Griffen, Ward
I/C: Barlow, Djerrkura, Liberatore, Dahlhaus
EMG: Mulligan, Wallis, Schofield
IN: Barlow, Cooney, Stack, Hudson, Liberatore, Dahlhaus
OUT: Hargrave (ankle), Lake (groin), Hill, Grant, Mulligan, Wallis
NEW: Barlow (Sydney Swans), Dahlhaus (Geelong U-18s)

Adelaide v West Coast


Saturday, 2:40pm CST, AAMI Stadium

ADELAIDE
B: Johncock, Rutten, Otten
HB: Jaensch, L.Thompson, Doughty
C: Petrenko, S.Thompson, Reilly
HF: Sloane, Gunston, van Berlo
F: Douglas, Tippett, Wright
FOLL: Jacobs, Vince, Dangerfield
I/C: Knights, Sellar, Symes, McKernan
EMG: Maric, Schmidt, Riley
IN: Otten, McKernan
OUT: Moran, Henderson

WEST COAST
B: Smith, Glass, Hurn
HB: Butler, Schofield, S.Selwood
C: Rosa, Priddis, Embley
HF: Ebert, Kennedy, Nicoski
F: LeCras, Lynch, Darling
FOLL: Cox, A.Selwood, Kerr
I/C: Masten, Naitanui, Shuey, McGinnity
EMG: Swift, Sheppard, Strijk
IN: Butler, Kerr, Ebert
OUT: Swift, Sheppard, Strijk

Gold Coast v North Melbourne


Saturday, 7:10pm AEST, Metricon Stadium

GOLD COAST
B: Tape, Bock, Brown
HB: Liddy, May, Harbrow
C: Iles, Harris, McKenzie
HF: Brennan, Lynch, Krakouer
F: Russell, Day, Stanley
FOLL: Smith, Rischitelli, Ablett
I/C: Weller, Fraser, Prestia, Swallow
EMG: Shaw, Hine, Gilbee
IN: Russell, Liddy
OUT: Hine, Bennell
NEW: Liddy (Cairns)

NORTH MELBOURNE
B: McMahon, Delaney, Greenwood
HB: Bastinac, Thompson, Rawlings
C: Wells, Harvey, Atley
HF: Thomas, Edwards, Cunnington
F: Hansen, Petrie, Ziebell
FOLL: Goldstein, Swallow, Adams
I/C: Firrito, Anthony, Speight, Pedersen
EMG: Wright, McKinley, Harper
IN: Firrito, Bastinac
OUT: Macmillan (fractured cheekbone), Harper

Geelong v Hawthorn


Saturday, 7:10pm AEST, MCG

GEELONG
B: J.Hunt, Lonergan, Scarlett
HB: Mackie, Taylor, T.Hunt
C: Bartel, Ling, Enright
HF: Johnson, Podsiadly, Chapman
F: Stokes, Ottens, Menzel
FOLL: Vardy, Varcoe, Corey
I/C: Kelly, Milburn, Selwood, Duncan
EMG: Hawkins, Christensen, Cowan
IN: Chapman, Milburn
OUT: Wojcinski (soreness), Cowan

HAWTHORN
B: Birchall, Gibson, Puopolo
HB: Guearra, Schoenmakers, Murphy
C: Young, Mitchell, Lewis
HF: Burgoyne, Franklin, Shiels
F: Rioli, Roughead, Osborne
FOLL: Bailey, Hodge, Sewell
I/C: Whitecross, Savage, Breust, Suckling
EMG: Ladson, Renouf, Cheney
IN: Franklin, Savage
OUT: Cheney, Lisle

Carlton v Brisbane Lions


Sunday, 1:10pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

CARLTON
B: Bower, Jamison, Yarran
HB: Russell, Thornton, Duigan
C: Scotland, Judd, Gibbs
HF: Simpson, Henderson, Betts
F: Walker, Hampson, Garlett
FOLL: Kreuzer, Murphy, Ellard
I/C from: Armfield, Robinson, Houlihan, Carrazzo, Warnock, Tuohy, Curnow
IN: Bower, Houlihan, Kreuzer, Warnock, Henderson
OUT: O'hAilpin (hand), Waite (hamstring)

BRISBANE LIONS
B: Patfull, Maguire, Hanley
HB: Golby, Collier, Adcock
C: Power, Black, Stiller
HF: McGrath, Retzlaff, Clark
F: Sheldon, Brown, Banfield
FOLL: Leuenberger, Rich, Polkinghorne
I/C from: Drummond, Austin, Redden, Rockliff, Green, Harwood, Buchanan
IN: Maguire, Drummond, Rockliff, Harwood, Buchanan, Golby
OUT: Merrett (back), O'Brien, Bewick
NEW: Mitch Golby (Gippsland U18s)

Sydney v Richmond


Sunday, 2:10pm AEST, SCG

SYDNEY
B: Richards, Roberts-Thomson, Johnson
HB: Kennelly, Grundy, Mattner
C: Shaw, Bolton, Smith
HF: McGlynn, Reid, Kennedy
F: McVeigh, Goodes, O'Keefe
FOLL: Seaby, Bird, Hannebery
I/C from: Jetta, Dennis-Lane, Everitt, Moore, Johnston, Jack, Malceski
IN: Moore, Jack, Johnston
OUT: -

RICHMOND
B: Newman, Rance, Houli
HB: Deledio, McGuane, Grigg
C: Cotchin, Martin, Conca
HF: White, Vickery, King
F: Nahas, Riewoldt, Farmer
FOLL: Browne, Jackson, Foley
I/C from: Tuck, Edwards, Hislop, Astbury, Webberley, Batchelor, Miller
IN: Edwards, Hislop, Astbury, Webberley
OUT: Helbig

Fremantle v Essendon


Sunday, 2:40pm WST, Patersons Stadium

FREMANTLE
B: Broughton, Grover, Mzungu
HB: Ibbotson, McPharlin, Duffield
C: Hill, Pavlich, Fyfe
HF: Pearce, Johnson, Clarke
F: Crowley, Mayne, Ballantyne
FOLL: Griffin, Mundy, de Boer
I/C from: Palmer, Bradley, Crichton, Hinkley, Barlow, Mellington, Lower
IN: Hinkley, Barlow, Mellington
OUT: -
NEW: Josh Mellington (Murray U18s)

ESSENDON
B: Fletcher, Hooker, McVeigh
HB: Slattery, Myers, Hardingham
C: Colyer, Watson, Melksham
HF: Zaharakis, Hurley, Jetta
F: Monfries, Crameri, Hille
FOLL: Ryder, Howlett, Lonergan
I/C from: Heppell, Browne, Hibberd, Lovett-Murray, Stanton, Welsh, Bellchambers
IN: Watson, Welsh, Hurley
OUT: -


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Fuck off Franklin. :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

murphy signs for 3 years with carlton

sheedy cries.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

GWS is just lucky Craig is a fuckwit and has probably pissed Walker off enough for him to leave. They've missed out on just about every other target they've had. I can't see Scully turning his back on a guy like Jim Stynes to jump to GWS.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if craig goes (which is looking more and more likely), walker will stay. the only advantage about going to gws would be the million dollar contract.

if you give taylor walker 1 mllion bucks, he'll be the next fevola.

rumour down here is that scotty burns will be our next coach.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

BkB Hulk said:


> Fuck off Franklin. :side:


I was saying the same thing about Charman. 

I'm surprised that the latest saga in the whole Ricky Nixon/spoiled brat scandal hasn't been discussed....or are we all just over the whole bloody thing?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Couldn't care less about either of them.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> Fuck off Franklin. :side:


The only difference Buddy playing will be the margin will be a few goals less. That's it. You'll win by at least 15 points. I hope I'm wrong but I'm sure that'll be the case. I can barely think of a game this season where we've looked convincing for the whole game.

Maybe Sydney since we're usually shit travellers. Apart from Q1 against the Saints we were brilliant, which I got to see live too to make it even more fun to watch.

I miss Australia.:sad:


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Ricky Nixon and Kim Duthie... snore...


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Nige™;9813439 said:


> The only difference Buddy playing will be the margin will be a few goals less. That's it. You'll win by at least 15 points. I hope I'm wrong but I'm sure that'll be the case. I can barely think of a game this season where we've looked convincing for the whole game.
> 
> Maybe Sydney since we're usually shit travellers. Apart from Q1 against the Saints we were brilliant, which I got to see live too to make it even more fun to watch.
> 
> I miss Australia.:sad:


We've been much the same. At least with Buddy likely not at full fitness, his greatest attribute (being a big guy who can run) will be compromised. Taylor, Lonergan and Scarlett should be able to monster him in the air.

Well once footy season is over, we can swap places so I can watch the football at a reasonable time. Get me a Liverpool membership in preparation for our swap too thanks. :side:

Levi Greenwood has rejected GWS to stay with North. GWS can't sign anyone.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

off to a slow start to the supercoach, I'm hoping for an epic Essendon against Adelaide comeback in the 1993 finals series. Fittingly I am playing Kiz..


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i checked it at the last second and traded out mumford for cox. woo.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Kiz said:


> i checked it at the last second and traded out mumford for cox. woo.


200+ points as captain, decent trade then.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

YES! We are beating Gold Coast. :sigh:

Hawthorn taking it to Geelong. Interesting!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we'll trade myke cook for pods.

good deal, they should go for it


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I want Breust's babies after that tackle! 17 points going in to the last quarter. I hope to god we can hold on but we're playing well atm.

*Edit:* Shit last quarter but how was that not a free kick on Buddy? He got pushed in the back ffs. If that wasn't at the death within a 6 point margin, we would've got it I'm sure.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Weeeeeeeeooooooowwwwwwwwwwww.

Now I can sit back and watch the shitty TV coverage.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

why has the umpiring taken such a massive dip this year. it's been abysmal so far, especially with their lack of ability to umpire the advantage or the deliberate properly.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hawthorn's advantage got taken back earlier in the game because the player who took the advantage missed his handball in their back 50. Daniel Cross, meanwhile, decided not to take advantage, but the umpire said he couldn't think about it, look like taking it and then not.

Inconsistency at its best.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hawthorn had theirs brought back twice.

the second time was because the hawthorn player didnt hear the whistle. :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Makes sense. :side:

No way that was a push in the back. Franklin just threw himself forward, Lonergan applied no pressure and may not have even touched him. His hands were limp.

4/4 for tipping too guys. 8*D


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

if i was in this comp, i'd be getting 8/8's all the time. :side:


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Nobody's gonna mention that Selwood is weak as piss?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Stood up in the last quarter and put his body on the line more than anybody else on the ground. If Selwood is weak as piss, then I'd hate to think what Hodge and Mitchell are as weak as.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

notsureifserious about selwood being weak. especially with frontrunners like rioli about.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I'm just referring to the fact that he constantly gets given free kicks for ducking his head in contests whereas other players get told to play on when they nearly get decapitated.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

less me guess, the guerra hit when he took his eyes off the ball while selwood went for it?

no wonder he got put on his arse behind play.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

So he's weak as piss for putting his head over the ball, possibly risking injury while doing so just so he can earn his team the ball?

Pretty funny.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

looks like he will be in some trouble with the judiciary, guerra is listed in the injuries with a cheekbone from selwood's hit in the 4th.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

My gamble of the Gold Coast winning bombed hard. Got the others right though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Haven't as yet watched the game....not that I'm really looking forward to it (not one word BkB ). Absolutely shattered Roughy has done his Achilles. The one person that that really stepped up this year when everyone else had been injured. 

Will have tips up later on.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Kiz said:


> :lmao


he just walked around so casually after wards. :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Couldn't believe it when I first saw that yesterday.

7/7. ;D


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> Couldn't believe it when I first saw that yesterday.
> 
> 7/7. ;D


Dont see why you're gloating it was quite an easy week for tipping  Even though I did tip Essendon over Freo  Ohwell 7/8 is good.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

At least you didn't tip Gold Coast like I did. Stupidly I went for the Crows too at home. Oops!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

-WR- said:


> Dont see why you're gloating it was quite an easy week for tipping  Even though I did tip Essendon over Freo  Ohwell 7/8 is good.


16/16 for the past two weeks then. 8*D


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

****ROUND 12 - RESULTS***​*
^^^Alright Mr. Ego, nobody likes a gloater.  Besides you weren't the only one with a perfect score this week. Lawls also managed to score 8/8 this round so well done to you both. 

Now to this round being an easy one to pick, I don't necessarily agree. Sure if you took the safe options maybe, but there was the potential for a few upsets this week so I'm not surprised there were a few punts this round. 

Also Stojy, what happened to you mate? You've gone MIA on us. 

BkB Hulk - 8
Lawls - 8
Aussie - 7
Jobbed Out - 7
Kiz - 7
sXe_Maverick - 7
Triple HBK - 7
-WR- - 7
Nige™ - 6
Gards - 5
The Pounce - 5
SMD - 4
Stojy - DNT

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
Mr. Ego () inches further and further away from the pack with 74. Myself and Kiz still share second place with 71 and remaining in third place is Jobbed Out on 70.

BkB Hulk - 74
Aussie - 71
Kiz - 71
Jobbed Out - 70
sXe_Maverick - 69
Triple HBK - 67
SMD - 66
Lawls - 65
-WR- - 64
Nige™ - 64
The Pounce - 64
Stojy - 62
Gards - 58

****ROUND 13****​Round has opened and the deadline will be *Friday June 17 - 7.40pm.* And somehow I have a feeling that this round's going to be a tough one to tip.

*Friday June 17*
Etihad Stadium - 7.40pm
Western Bulldogs vs. Adelaide

*Saturday June 18*
Aurora Stadium - 2.10pm
Hawthorn vs. Gold Coast

Etihad Stadium - 2.10pm
Essendon vs. North Melbourne

MCG - 7.10pm
St Kilda vs. Geelong

Gabba - 7.10pm
Brisbane vs. Richmond

*Sunday June 19*
MCG - 1.10pm
Melbourne vs. Fremantle

Etihad Stadium - 2.10pm
Carlton vs. Sydney

Paterson's Stadium - 54.40pm
West Coast vs. Port Adelaide

_Bye - Collingwood_

Good luck.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

bulldogs vs crows

whyyyyyyyy battle of who gives up last.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Not much to get excited about this week outside of Saints/Cats.:sad:

I'd hope the Hawks can get a huge margin over the Suns but we'll see. Tempted to make Savage captain of my Supercoach team just in case since he's the only Hawks player I have other than Smith who's a sub.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not sure why geelong winning by 10 goals would get anyone besides hulk messy in the pants.

carlton/sydney for match of the round.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hawthorn/Gold Coast in Tassie is going to be a massacre.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Interesting note. This is the first time both Adelaide teams have played away in the same round.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

need aami in pristine condition for roosters/magpies and the 45k they're gonna get obviously.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Pretty sure the game is at Adelaide Oval


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no kidding.

so aami is getting the week of for some unknown reason. crows should have had it for friday nights, it would have gotten more than what the bullflogs will get at shitihad.

also, khunt got 25 touches for the gc ressies against the reigning qafl premiers.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

K Hunt has actually looked pretty good in just about every game he's played. He's not a superstar obviously, but he's solid enough.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

im a big fan of khunt actually. if he's able to improve his tank he could take a daniel merrett role in defense. big enough, has a good pair of hands, actually shows a fair bit of game sense for someone who's played such a retarded sport in the past, and has a nice kick. might just make it.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Hoping Buddy tears Campbell Brown a new one this week...


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Is it wrong that I still cheer Campbell Brown on when he plays? :$
(Obviously won't be this week though!)


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Brown is one of the few who left for the right reasons, being unsure of his future at Hawthorn having been played in odd positions and offered a contract that he thought signaled them wanting him to retire earlier than he would be comfortable doing so.

With that said, I still think he's a cunt and uses thug tactics to make up for the fact that he has very little talent.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i hope selwood hopes the fence and guerra's him.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Well, Selwood has a 4 week holiday to do it in.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Got three more weeks than Thomas just because he doesn't hit like a girl.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Supercoach results:
Tambling Owns 1,950 def by 1,969 *Jobbing ain't Easy*
*InEddieWeTrust* 2,243 def 961 Autofill 4
*sXe_Lions* 2,003 def 1,129 Autofill 1
Autofill 3 1,207 def by 1,830 *Epitome of Awesome*
*Lawl's Minions * 1,837 def 1,745 Hawthorn Victory
Autofill 2 953 def by 1,803 *Sickburn*
*Front Runners* 1,884 def 1,720 HawksNKS
*Unstoppable Force* 1,691 def 1,286 Selwood>YourLife










Tambling Owns vs Epitome of Awesome
InEddieWeTrust vs Autofill 1
sXe_Lions vs Autofill 4
Autofill 3 vs Jobbing ain't Easy
Lawl's Minions vs Selwood>YourLife
Autofill 2 vs HawksNKS
Front Runners vs Sickburn
Unstoppable Force vs Hawthorn Victory


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Wow I actually won a round?? 



BkB Hulk said:


> Got three more weeks than Thomas just because he doesn't hit like a girl.


I have to admit, I was grinning like the Cheshire Cat when I heard he lost his appeal (what can I say, I'm a biased Hawks supporter!) 

But I have to hand it to Selwood, at least he had a somewhat logical defense using his clean record as an advantage. Unlike Thomas who tried to use the "but the ball was in play" defense when it was nowhere near him.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Thomas said he wasn't even angry when he did it, yet most of the match he looked like he was about to blow a gasket. This was while he was sticking to his "I was trying to hit the ball story" too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

selwood's whole defense was he was in my way and it was an accident. terrible, but absolutely hilarious


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Western Bulldogs v Adelaide



Friday, 7:40pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

WESTERN BULLDOGS
B: Picken, Williams, Wood
HB: Gilbee, Morris, Murphy
C: Sherman, Boyd, Cross
HF: Ward, Jones, Higgins
F: Giansiracusa, Minson, Dalhaus
FOLL: Hudson, Griffen, Cooney
I/C: Djerrkura, Liberatore, Barlow, Schofield
EMG: Howard, Markovic, Reid
IN: Gilbee, Cooney, Schofield
OUT: Mulligan (calf), Stack (hamstring), Howard

ADELAIDE
B: Johncock, Rutten, L.Thompson
HB: Doughty, Otten, Symes
C: Jaensch, Dangerfield, van Berlo
HF: Knights, Henderson, Sloane
F: Gunston, Tippett, Wright
FOLL: Jacobs, S.Thompson, Douglas
I/C: McKernan, Petrenko, Schmidt, Vince
EMG: Maric, Riley, Tambling
IN: Henderson, Schmidt
OUT: Reilly (knee), Sellar

Hawthorn v Gold Coast


Saturday, 2:10pm AEST, Aurora Stadium

HAWTHORN
B: Birchall, Gibson, Puopolo
HB: Suckling, Schoenmakers, Murphy
C: Smith, Mitchell, Savage
HF: Burgoyne, Franklin, Shiels
F: Rioli, Lewis, Whitecross
FOLL: Bailey, Hodge, Sewell
I/C: Osborne, Ladson, Hale, Breust
EMG: Cheney, Lisle, Milne
IN: Hale, Ladson, Bailey, Smith
OUT: Guerra (eardrum), Roughead (Achilles), Young (hamstring), Renouf (gall bladder)

GOLD COAST
B: Weller, Hutchins, Brown
HB: Harbrow, Bock, Hunt
C: Prestia, Rischitelli, Iles
HF: Krakouer, Lynch, Brennan
F: Gorringe, Day, Russell
FOLL: Fraser, McKenzie, Ablett
I/C: Stanley, Harris, Shaw, Liddy
EMG: Gilbee, Wilkinson, Jolly
IN: Shaw, Hutchins, Gorringe, Hunt
OUT: Smith, May, Swallow, Tape

Essendon v North Melbourne


Saturday, 2:10pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

ESSENDON
B: Hibberd, Fletcher, Hooker
HB: Heppell, Pears, Hardingham
C: McVeigh, Watson, Stanton
HF: Hurley, Ryder, Jetta
F: Monfries, Crameri, Zaharakis
FOLL: Bellchambers, Hocking, Howlett
I/C: Myers, Lonergan, Melksham, Lovett-Murray
EMG: Hille, Prismall, Colyer
IN: Pears, Bellchambers, Stanton, Hocking, Lonergan
OUT: Hille, Colyer, H.Slattery, Welsh, Browne

NORTH MELBOURNE
B: Thompson, Delaney, Firrito
HB: Rawlings, Pedersen, Grima
C: Atley, Swallow, Wells
HF: Ziebell, Edwards, Anthony
F: Thomas, Petrie, Adams
FOLL: Goldstein, Harvey, Bastinac
I/C: Wright, McMahon, Cunnington, Greenwood
EMG: Harper, McKinley, Speight
IN: Wright, Grima
OUT: Speight, Hansen (concussion)

Brisbane Lions v Richmond


Saturday, 7:10pm AEST, Gabba

BRISBANE LIONS
B: Collier, Maguire, McGrath
HB: Hanley, Patfull, Golby
C: Rich, Black, Rockliff
HF: Bewick, Clark, Power
F: Banfield, Brown, Sheldon
FOLL: Leuenberger, Polkinghorne, Redden
I/C: Drummond, Karnezis, Harwood, Green
EMG: Retzlaff, Austin, Stiller
IN: Bewick, Drummond, Karnezis, Harwood
OUT: Austin, Stiller, Retzlaff, Adcock (finger)
NEW: Patrick Karnezis (Oakleigh Chargers)

RICHMOND
B: Newman, Rance, Houli
HB: Deledio, McGuane, Grigg
C: Cotchin, Martin, Conca
HF: King, Vickery, Edwards
F: Farmer, Riewoldt, Miller
FOLL: Browne, Jackson, Foley
I/C: Nahas, Post, Webberley, Hislop
EMG: Gourdis, Tuck, White
IN: McGuane, Post, Webberley
OUT: Astbury (knee), Batchelor (soreness), White

St Kilda v Geelong


Saturday, 7:10pm AEST, MCG

ST KILDA
B: Dempster, Dawson, Baker
HB: Gram, Fisher, Gwilt
C: Goddard, Armitage, Jones
HF: Peake, Gilbert, Schneider
F: Milne, Riewoldt, Montagna
FOLL: McEvoy, Dal Santo, Steven
I/C: Clarke, Ray, Blake, Gamble
EMG: Polo, Koschitzke, Ledger
IN: Montagna, Blake
OUT: Simpkin, Ledger

GEELONG
B: Mackie, Lonergan, Scarlett
HB: Milburn, Taylor, J.Hunt
C: Bartel, Ling, Enright
HF: Menzel, Podsiadly, Stokes
F: Duncan, Vardy, Johnson
FOLL: Ottens, Kelly, Chapman
I/C: Corey, T.Hunt, Varcoe, Wojcinski
EMG: Christensen, Cowan, Brown
IN: Wojcinski
OUT: Selwood (suspended)

Melbourne v Fremantle


Sunday, 1:10pm AEST, MCG

MELBOURNE
B: Strauss, Frawley, Macdonald
HB: Jones, Rivers, Trengove
C: Scully, Petterd, Howe
HF: Sylvia, Watts, Morton
F: Jurrah, Gawn, Green
FOLL: Martin, Moloney, McKenzie
I/C from: Bartram, Gysberts, Bennell, Dunn, Garland, Nicholson, Evans
IN: Petterd, Dunn, Garland, Nicholson
OUT: Jetta (hand)

FREMANTLE
B: Broughton, McPharlin, Grover
HB: Ibbotson, Johnson, Duffield
C: Crichton, Pavlich, Fyfe
HF: Crowley, Bradley, Mzungu
F: Pearce, Mayne, Hill
FOLL: Griffin, Lower, de Boer
I/C from: Hinkley, Palmer, Barlow, Mellington, van Berlo, Bucovaz, Clarke
IN: Barlow, Bucovaz, Mellington, van Berlo, Palmer
OUT: Mundy (ankle), Ballantyne (hamstring)
NEW: Ben Bucovaz (Geelong U18s)

Carlton v Sydney


Sunday, 2:10pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

CARLTON
B: Tuohy, Jamison, Russell
HB: Yarran, Thornton, Duigan
C: Scotland, Gibbs, Murphy
HF: Simpson, Henderson, Betts
F: Walker, Hampson, Garlett
FOLL: Kreuzer, Robinson, Judd
I/C from: Carrazzo, Ellard, Curnow, Armfield, Houlihan, Austin, Bower
IN: Houlihan, Austin, Armfield
OUT: -

SYDNEY
B: Smith, Richards, Johnson
HB: Kennelly, Grundy, Mattner
C: Shaw, Bolton, McVeigh
HF: McGlynn, Reid, Kennedy
F: Jack, Goodes, O'Keefe
FOLL: Mumford, Bird, Hannebery
I/C from: Jetta, Dennis-Lane, Malceski, Moore, Bevan, Seaby, Roberts-Thomson
IN: Moore, Bevan, Mumford
OUT: -

West Coast v Port Adelaide


Sunday, 2:40pm WST, Patersons Stadium

WEST COAST
B: Smith, Glass, Hurn
HB: Butler, Schofield, S.Selwood
C: Rosa, Priddis, Embley
HF: Shuey, Kennedy, Nicoski
F: LeCras, Lynch, Darling
FOLL: Cox, A.Selwood, Kerr
I/C from: Naitanui, McGinnity, Swift, Mackenzie, Ebert, Sheppard, Stevens
IN: Swift, Mackenzie, Sheppard, Stevens
OUT: Masten

PORT ADELAIDE
B: Logan, Carlile, Trengove
HB: Pettigrew, Chaplin, Pittard
C: Pearce, Boak, K.Cornes
HF: Broadbent, Schulz, Gray
F: Phillips, J.Westhoff, D.Motlop
FOLL: Brogan, Hartlett, Thomas
I/C from: Surjan, Cassisi, Jacobs, O'Shea, Davenport, Ebert, D.Stewart
IN: Cassisi, Davenport, Ebert, D.Stewart
OUT: Moore


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

quarter time

crows: 6.2 goals tippett 2, mckernan, wright, sloane, vince 1
dogs: 2.4 goals griffen murphy 1


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao the neil craig special get a lead and bend over like the pathetic fucks you are.

umpiring has been godawful, per usual.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

When I first head no one was going to Footy Stadium this week, I thought Port had a home game.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Bloody tips have gone to shit. I went for the wrong upset with Saints/Cats instead of Essendon/North. I knew it too as soon as I typed it and even told Kylie I'd regret it!

At least my SuperCoach score is off the scales this week. It's just a pity I'm up against an Autofill! Savage as captain worked a treat. 330 points! Not bad for the amount I picked up for at the start, $115,000 if I remember rightly.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Hawks won, I got up in a close one in Supercoach and I got 8/8 in tipping this week... life is good


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

picked up browne in supercoach on the cheap to replace sandilands. now when sandi is back i'll have a cox/sandi duo. yeah.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Essendon fucked up my hat-trick. (N)


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Fuck the tips!

What's Kylie got to do to catch a break? She's scored over 2000 in two of the last three weeks and still lost! Poor girl! Surely she must have the points scored against her than anyone else. I'll have to check in a bit and how many points she's got compared to us elite in the top 8!8*D


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Supercoach Round 13:
*Tambling Owns* 2,075 def 1,598 Epitome of Awesome
*InEddieWeTrust* 1,940 def 892 Autofill 1
*sXe_Lions* 1,660 def 1,406 Autofill 4
Autofill 3 1,257 def by 1,857 *Jobbing ain't Easy*
*Lawl's Minions* 1,635 def 1,235 Selwood>YourLife
Autofill 2 1,154 def by 2,154 *HawksNKS*
*Front Runners* 1,772 def 1,539 Sickburn
Unstoppable Force 2,110 def by 2,154 *Hawthorn Victory*










Round 14 fixtures:
Tambling Owns vs Autofill 1
InEddieWeTrust vs Epitome of Awesome
sXe_Lions vs Jobbing ain't Easy
Autofill 3 vs Autofill 4
Lawl's Minions vs HawksNKS
Autofill 2 vs Selwood>YourLife
Front Runners vs Hawthorn Victory
Unstoppable Force vs Sickburn


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

There should be some close match-ups this week with 7 of the top 8 against each other and 8 points between the top 7, 4 between top 6!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

woo autofill.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Triple HBK said:


> Hawks won, I got up in a close one in Supercoach and I got 8/8 in tipping this week... life is good


I can relate....except where you just pipped me at the post in Supercoach. 



Nige™ said:


> Fuck the tips!
> 
> What's Kylie got to do to catch a break? She's scored over 2000 in two of the last three weeks and still lost! Poor girl! Surely she must have the points scored against her than anyone else. I'll have to check in a bit and how many points she's got compared to us elite in the top 8!8*D


Awww thanks Nige! <3  I'm just putting it down to rotten luck. Every time I get a really good score, my opponent just manages to get a few points higher! Ah well can't do much....except maybe trade some of my forwards that are giving me horrible scores.

****ROUND 13 - RESULTS***​*An awesome week for tipping. Trips and myself managed a perfect 8 this week (and I'd gladly trade it all in for the Hawks to hand a belting to Essendon and Collingwood in the next couple of weeks!)

Aussie - 8
Triple HBK - 8
BkB Hulk - 7
Gards - 7
Kiz - 7
Lawls - 7
sXe_Maverick - 7
The Pounce - 7
-WR- - 7
Jobbed Out - 6
SMD - 6
Nige™ - 5
Stojy - DNT

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
No big change to the leaderboard this week. BkB still leads with 81. I'm in second place with 79 and in third is Kiz on 78:

BkB Hulk - 81
Aussie - 79
Kiz - 78
sXe_Maverick - 76
Jobbed Out - 76
Triple HBK - 75
Lawls - 72
SMD - 72
The Pounce - 71
-WR- - 71
Nige™ - 69
Gards - 65
Stojy - 62

****ROUND 14***​*Round 14 is open and the deadline will be *Friday June 24 - 7.40pm*

*Friday June 24*
MCG - 7.40pm
Hawthorn vs. Essendon

*Saturday June 25*
Gold Coast Stadium - 2.10pm
Gold Coast vs. Western Bulldogs

MCG - 2.10pm
Richmond vs. Melbourne

ANZ Stadium - 7.10pm
Sydney vs. Collingwood

Paterson's Stadium - 7.40pm
Fremantle vs. Brisbane

*Sunday June 26*
Skilled Stadium - 1.10pm
Geelong vs. Adelaide

Etihad Stadium - 2.10pm
Carlton vs. West Coast

AAMI Stadium - 4.40pm
Port Adelaide vs. North Melbourne

_Bye - St Kilda_

Good luck.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:lmao @ the match review panel. Absolute joke.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

And you've only just realised that they're a joke?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The sling tackle thing has me pissed off. You see similar tackles multiple times each weekend. It's just unlucky when the head hits the ground. You see the exact same tackle with the exact same week not get looked twice at (and rightfully so) because the head makes no contact with the ground, yet when it unfortunately does, suddenly that tackle is worthy of a suspension? Moronic.

Stokes getting a week for his little hit to Koshitty when Waite doesn't even get reported for kicking McGuane full force in the nuts earlier in the season is ridiculously stupid too. Then again, so is pretty much every suspension when you consider Brown only got a couple of weeks for elbowing Ward in the head. Apparently a tackle is on the same level as that.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i blame afl for the shitty standard of state league umpiring.

we lost by 10 goals on the weekend. the free kick tally was 43-9 against us. worst game i have ever seen.

plus tribunals everywhere are terrible. one of our guys got rubbed out for 3 weeks for an incident similar to kerr on phillips on the weekend, luckily it got reduced to 1 on appeal. the points system is a joke.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Maybe you shouldn't support such a dirty bunch of scum then Kiz. 8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ironic coming from a club with messers selwood, stokes and milburn


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Gentlemen, all of them.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

didnt know gentlemen was the new word for dirty little snipers


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Gentlemen and scholars.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

should all be banned for life


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

BkB Hulk said:


> Stokes getting a week for his little hit to Koshitty when Waite doesn't even get reported for kicking McGuane full force in the nuts earlier in the season is ridiculously stupid too.


That's because the MRP know how funny a kick to the nuts is.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Hawthorn v Essendon


Friday, 7:40pm AEST, MCG

HAWTHORN
B: Guerra, Gibson, Murphy
HB: Puopolo, Lisle, Birchall,
C: Shiels, Mitchell, Savage
HF: Smith, Hale, Burgoyne
F: Lewis, Rioli, Osborne
FOLL: Bailey, Hodge, Sewell
I/C: Bateman, Whitecross, Breust, Suckling
EMG: Sierakowski, Milne, Cheney
IN: Bateman, Guerra
OUT: Franklin (suspended), Ladson (groin)

ESSENDON
B: McVeigh, Fletcher, Hibberd
HB: Heppell, Pears, Hocking
C: Prismall, Watson, Zaharakis
HF: Monfries, Hurley, Stanton
F: Lonergan, Ryder, Jetta
FOLL: Hille, Myers, Howlett
I/C: Welsh, Davey, Bellchambers, Melksham
EMG: Reimers, Carlisle, Colyer
IN: Hille, Welsh, Davey
OUT: Hooker (hamstring), Hardingham (suspended), Crameri (soreness)

Gold Coast v Western Bulldogs


Saturday, 2:10pm AEST, Metricon Stadium

GOLD COAST
B: Krakouer, Bock, Hutchins
HB: Harbrow, Brown, Wilkinson
C: Rischitelli, Swallow, Iles
HF: Stanley, Dixon, Shaw
F: Fraser, Lynch, Brennan
FOLL: Smith, Weller, Ablett
I/C: Hunt, Russell, Jolly, Prestia
EMG: Harris, Gorringe, Gilbee
IN: Smith, Jolly, Dixon, Wilkinson, Swallow
OUT: McKenzie, Harris, Liddy, Day, Gorringe
NEW: Jolly (Glenelg), Wilkinson (Broadbeach)

WESTERN BULLDOGS
B: Gilbee, Williams, Wood
HB: Murphy, Morris, Picken
C: Cross, Boyd, Sherman
HF: Higgins, Jones, Barlow
F: Dahlhaus, Hall, Giansiracusa
FOLL: Hudson, Griffen, Cooney
I/C: Minson, Ward, Howard, Schofield
EMG: Reid, Markovic, Hooper
IN: Hall, Howard
OUT: Djerrkura, Liberatore

Richmond v Melbourne


Saturday, 2:10pm AEST, MCG

RICHMOND
B: Newman, Rance, Houli
HB: Deledio, McGuane, Grigg
C: Cotchin, Martin, Conca
HF: Nahas, Vickery, Edwards
F: Farmer, Riewoldt, Miller
FOLL: Browne, Jackson, Foley
I/C: Hislop, Gourdis, Webberley, Batchelor
EMG: Tuck, Post, Helbig
IN: Gourdis, Batchelor
OUT: King (suspended), Post

MELBOURNE
B: Strauss, Frawley, Nicholson
HB: Garland, Rivers, Trengove
C: Scully, Sylvia, Howe
HF: Jones, Watts, Petterd
F: Bennell, Jamar, Green
FOLL: Martin, Moloney, McKenzie
I/C: Morton, Jurrah, Gysberts, Macdonald
EMG: Bate, Blease, Gawn
IN: Jamar, Gysberts
OUT:Bartram, Gawn

Sydney v Collingwood


Saturday, 7:10pm AEST, ANZ Stadium

SYDNEY
B: Smith, Richards, Mattner
HB: Kennelly, Grundy, Malceski
C: Shaw, Bolton, McVeigh
HF: McGlynn, Reid, Roberts-Thomson
F: Jack, Goodes, O'Keefe
FOLL: Seaby, Bird, Hannebery
I/C: Bevan, White, Kennedy, Everitt
EMG: Meredith, Johnston, Jetta
IN: Bevan, White, Everitt
OUT: Mumford (suspended), Jetta, Johnson (calf)

COLLINGWOOD
B: Davis, Reid, O'Brien
HB: Toovey, Maxwell, Shaw
C: Swan, Thomas, Wellingham
HF: Tarrant, Dawes, Krakouer
F: Didak, Cloke, Brown
FOLL: Wood, Pendlebury, Ball
I/C: Goldsack, McCarthy, Sidebottom, Blair
EMG: Rounds, Keeffe, Fasolo
IN: Swan, Thomas
OUT: Buckley (groin), Fasolo

Fremantle v Brisbane Lions


Saturday, 5:40pm WST, Patersons Stadium

FREMANTLE
B: Broughton, McPharlin, Duffield
HB: Roberton, Johnson, Ibbotson
C: Fyfe, Barlow, Pearce
HF: Crowley, Pavlich, Mzungu
F: Bradley, Mayne, Hill
FOLL: Sandilands, Lower, de Boer
I/Calmer, Clarke, Silvagni, Mellington
EMG: Hayden, Hinkley, Griffin
IN: Bradley, Sandilands, Palmer, Roberton, Silvagni, Mellington
OUT: Grover (quad), Hinkley, Bucovaz, van Berlo, Crichton, Griffin
NEW: Josh Mellington (Murray U18s)

BRISBANE LIONS
B: McGrath, Maguire, Rich
HB: Golby, Patfull, Hanley
C: Power, Black, Rockliff
HF: Sheldon, Retzlaff, Bewick
F: O'Brien, Brown, Karnezis
FOLL: Leuenberger, Polkinghorne, Redden
I/C: Stiller, Raines, Harwood, McKeever
EMG: Hawksley, Austin, Green
IN: Retzlaff, McKeever, Stiller, Raines, O'Brien
OUT: Banfield (hamstring), Clark (ankle), Drummond (soreness), Collier, Green
NEW: Niall McKeever (Ireland)

Geelong v Adelaide


Sunday, 1:10pm AEST, Skilled Stadium

GEELONG
B: Mackie, Lonergan, Scarlett
HB: Gillies, Taylor, T.Hunt
C: Bartel, Ling, Enright
HF: Menzel, Podsiadly, Christensen
F: Corey, Brown, Johnson
FOLL: Ottens, Kelly, Chapman
I/C from: Hawkins, Duncan, Byrnes, Wojcinski, Varcoe, Simpson, Motlop
IN: Hawkins, Byrnes, Simpson, Motlop, Christensen, Brown, Gillies
OUT: Stokes (suspended), Milburn (achilles), J.Hunt (suspended), Vardy (soreness)
NEW: Mitch Brown (Sandringham U18s)

ADELAIDE
B: Johncock, Rutten, L.Thompson
HB: Doughty, Otten, Jaensch
C: Douglas, S.Thompson, van Berlo
HF: Vince, Henderson, Sloane
F: Callinan, Tippett, Wright
FOLL: Jacobs, Dangerfield, Reilly
I/C from: Knights, Maric, Petrenko, McKernan, Schmidt, Gunston, Tambling
IN: Maric, Reilly, Tambling, Callinan
OUT: Symes (knee)
NEW: Ian Callinan(Central District)

Carlton v West Coast


Sunday, 2:10pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

CARLTON
B: Thornton, Jamison, Yarran
HB: Russell, Gibbs, Tuohy
C: Simpson, Robinson, Scotland
HF: Garlett, Henderson, Carrazzo
F: Walker, Kreuzer, Betts
FOLL: Warnock, Judd, Murphy
I/C from: Houlihan, Austin, Armfield, Ellard, O'Keeffe, McLean, Curnow
IN: O'Keeffe, McLean, Austin, Armfield, Warnock
OUT: Hampson (knee), Duigan (calf)

WEST COAST
B: Butler, Glass, Hurn
HB:Embley, Schofield, S.Selwood
C: Rosa, Priddis, Swift
HF: Nicoski, Kennedy, Shuey
F: Darling, Lynch, LeCras
FOLL: Cox, A.Selwood, Kerr
I/C from: Mackenzie, Ebert, Naitanui, Smith, McGinnity, Sheppard, Stevens
IN: Mackenzie, Sheppard, Stevens
OUT: -

Port Adelaide v North Melbourne


Sunday, 4:10pm CST, AAMI Stadium

PORT ADELAIDE
B: Logan, Carlile, Trengove
HB: Jacobs, Chaplin, Pittard
C: Pearce, Boak, Cornes
HF: Broadbent, Schulz, Hartlett
F: Phillips, J.Westhoff, Gray
FOLL: Brogan, Cassisi, Thomas
I/C from: Pettigrew, Salopek, Rodan, Banner, D.Stewart, Moore, O'Shea
IN: Salopek, Rodan, Banner, Moore,
OUT: Motlop

NORTH MELBOURNE
B: Firrito, Delaney, Thompson
HB: Grima, Pedersen, Atley
C: Wells, Swallow, Rawlings
HF: Ziebell, Edwards, Cunnington
F: Greenwood, Petrie, Thomas
FOLL: Goldstein, Harvey, Bastinac
I/C from: Wright, Adams, Tarrant, Anthony, McKinley, Richardson, Harper
IN: Tarrant, McKinley, Richardson, Harper
OUT: McMahon (family matters)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we have a 4 time premiership winner in callinan, woo.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

MITCH BROWN

I'm fearing the possible inclusion of Tambling.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

knights, pets, bling and smack to be on the bench there. even though rehn put in the very smart point of using maric as a "battering ram" player to wear down the bigger bodied ottens, but that would be a smart use of a player, which doesnt fit in with craig.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> News that the Ten Network would not be involved in the broadcast of AFL matches next year sparked a strong online reaction from footy fans, and one current player was even moved to quickly dispatch analyst Robert Walls to the commentating scrapheap.
> St Kilda's Zac Dawson responded to the official confirmation - and the prospect that Robert Walls would not be seen on our screens from 2012 - by lambasting the expert commentator.
> "Channel ten not showing the footy next year!.. Finally robert 'sourpuss' walls is out of a job. Thank God!.. karma is a b*tch buddy," Dawson posted.
> But the official Twitter page of Channel 10's digital station, OneHD, responded with the message: "@zacd—6 How about you just worry about getting a kick mate...looks like we'll both be out of the AFL next year."
> The network's response to Dawson was deleted soon after it was published.


i feel dirty for agreeing with zac dickholder dawson.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Walls is absolute garbage. Hopefully Blight, Darcy and Lloyd fuck off next year too. The last two are genuinely the two least intelligent people I've ever listened to.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

This is going to be a 100 point thrashing.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

:lmao at channel tens reply though. Funny stuff.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Maybe for a pies fan, lucky Ghostbusters is on Showtime comedy...


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lol hird.

cant polish a turd with essendon's list.

just heard chamberlain and his 16 meters comments. fucking wanker


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Wish Pears had told him to pace it out since he obviously wasn't doing too good umpiring.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Buddy who?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Some shit cunt from Hawthorn.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

sniper.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Apparently he's a premiership player and a Coleman medal winner...


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Still a shit cunt. 8*D


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Umad?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Nah, I'd take two over just the one in my lifetime any day.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

brogan out, lobbe, who was meant to play sanfl reserves today comes in.

nice ruck stocks poort.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Trengove is out of contract, apparently homesick and is being targeted by Richmond, who I'd much rather play at than Port if I were him anyway. Their tall stocks look like they'll be even better next year.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> Trengove is out of contract, apparently homesick and is being targeted by Richmond, who I'd much rather play at than Port if I were him anyway. Their tall stocks look like they'll be even better next year.


Source behind Trengove being homesick?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

There was an article in the Herald Sun where he talked about wanting to come home and how it was hard being away from family. Said his family will have the ultimate decision.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i doubt trengove will leave that easy. he'll either re-sign or port will pull a stevens.

however, the article saying dangerfield would leave was terrible journalism.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Adelaide's a shithole anyway. I dont blame them for wanting to leave.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Richmond would be willing to cut Port a pretty good deal, I'd imagine. They need both a tall down back (McGuane is absolute garbage, though Rance looks like he'll be at least a ten-year player) and a ruckman. Trengove could fill either of those spots to a degree.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

The last quarter of Richmond v Melbourne was a fairly good game, pathetic umpiring as always as both teams had several missed frees in their forward lines.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I didnt really care who won today's game between Richmond and Melbourne... I just wanted Essendon out of the eight


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Come on Sydney! This would be a brilliant comeback. I don't see it happening but the Swans have got some serious momentum right now. It should be a great last quarter.

Malthouse's face!:lmao


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

gunston, schmidt in, jaensch, tambling out.

kelly, ottens late outs, simpson, motlop come in. simpson will lead geelongs ruck.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Still not enough for the Crows to win though.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Geelong have now won their last 27 games at Kardinia Park.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Just about all of the young players looked good. Great to see Varcoe pick up some form too.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Trips I share your excitement at Essendon being kicked out of the 8.  I really enjoyed going to the game on Friday night.....and a big thank you to the 3 Hawks supporters sitting in front of my friend and I. You had me in stitches the whole night. 

****ROUND 14 - RESULTS****​
OK I must be tired if I originally typed Round 21 instead of 14! So I'm keeping this as brief as I can. Highest score of the round goes to BkB and SMD who both got 7/8 and can both blame Carlton for screwing up their tips.

BkB Hulk - 7
SMD - 7
Aussie - 6
Kiz - 6
Lawls - 6
Nige™ - 6
sXe_Maverick - 6
Triple HBK - 6
-WR- - 6
Gards - 5
Jobbed Out - 5
The Pounce - 5
Stojy - Still MIA

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
BkB clearly decided some of us were getting too close for his comfort as he's inched back out further on 88. I'm in second on 85 and in third is Kiz on 84:

BkB Hulk - 88
Aussie - 85
Kiz - 84
sXe_Maverick - 82
Triple HBK - 81
Jobbed Out - 81
SMD - 79
Lawls - 78
-WR- - 77
The Pounce - 76
Nige™ - 75
Gards - 70
Stojy - 62

_****ROUND 15****​_
The round is now open and the deadline will be *Friday July 1 - 7.40pm*

*Friday July 1*
Etihad Stadium - 7.40pm
Western Bulldogs vs. Melbourne

*Saturday July 2*
MCG - 2.10pm
Richmond vs. Carlton (Could be a surprisingly great game)

Paterson's Stadium - 3.10pm
Fremantle vs. Gold Coast

Etihad Stadium - 7.10pm
Essendon vs. Geelong

AAMI Stadium - 7.40pm
Adelaide vs. Sydney

*Sunday July 3*
Gabba - 1.10pm
Brisbane vs. Port Adelaide (Dare we watch such a trainwreck...sorry -WR- )

MCG - 2.10pm
Collingwood vs. Hawthorn

Etihad Stadium - 4.40pm
North Melbourne vs. St Kilda

_Bye - West Coast_

Good luck.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if they choose to put brisbane/port over collingwood/hawthorn i will be furious.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Results:
*Tambling Owns* 1,862 def 852 Autofill 1
*InEddieWeTrust* 1,956 def 1,480 Epitome of Awesome
sXe_Lions 1,919 def by 1,954 *Jobbing ain't Easy*
*Autofill 3* 1,082 def 1,047 Autofill 4
Lawl's Minions 1,720 def by 1,850 *HawksNKS*
Autofill 2 1,077 def by 1,203 *Selwood>YourLife*
Front Runners 1,985 def by 2,072 *Hawthorn Victory*
*Unstoppable Force* 1,874 def 1,652 Sickburn










Fixture:
Tambling Owns vs Sickburn
InEddieWeTrust vs Hawthorn Victory
sXe_Lions vs Selwood>YourLife
Autofill 3 vs HawksNKS
Lawl's Minions vs Autofill 4
Autofill 2 vs Jobbing ain't Easy
Front Runners vs Epitome of Awesome
Unstoppable Force vs Autofill 1

With finals starting in Round 21 and there only being 4 matches left (Rounds 15, 17, 18 and 20), it's sure to be a hotly contested race for the championship in our league folks.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Kiz said:


> if they choose to put brisbane/port over collingwood/hawthorn i will be furious.


It might be a more competitive game than Pies/Hawks. Hawks have 10 players injured and Lewis was handed a one match suspension for headbutting. As a Hawks supporter I hate having zero confidence (plus Trips and Nige will kick my butt for being negative), but it might very well be like lambs being led to slaughter.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it would be competitive through absolute lack of skills.

made 2 trades in supercoach. out: jack, sandilands in: swan, jamar.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Aussie said:


> It might be a more competitive game than Pies/Hawks. Hawks have 10 players injured and Lewis was handed a one match suspension for headbutting. As a Hawks supporter I hate having zero confidence (plus Trips and Nige will kick my butt for being negative), but it might very well be like lambs being led to slaughter.


I can honestly say that I've only gone into 1 game confident this season and that was against Freo. We got towelled up early on in that. I didnt even go into the games against Gold Coast or Port confident. I'd love to say we can win this week but I dont think we will. I'll still tip us (because I never tip against us) but it'll be the inevitable. 

Players like Gibson, Shiels, Smith, Suckling and Savage have all hit great form, as have Osborne and Birchall and we need them all to fire again this week for us to have any chance. We lacked spark in the second half against Essendon when we lost Rioli and Sewell, but luckily the cue was in the rack as the damage had already been done. 

Buddy being back this week will be a huge inclusion as he normally draws the opposition's best defender +1 more defender. Osborne and fan favourite Breust (BROOOST) have provided more options up forward for us. 

This week is our biggest test to date. Cloke and Dawes (the manbeast) will monster us up forward and Swan/Pendlebury/Ball will smash us in the midfield. I'm praying for a miracle win this week. Cmon Hawks!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Aussie said:


> It might be a more competitive game than Pies/Hawks. Hawks have 10 players injured and Lewis was handed a one match suspension for headbutting. As a Hawks supporter I hate having zero confidence (plus Trips and Nige will kick my butt for being negative), but it might very well be like lambs being led to slaughter.


I agree but like Tim said, our youngsters are playing well and Buddy's back. I don't think it'll be enough though against the Pies.

You'll still be tipping us though right even though you have zero confidence?!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hawthorn winning would be a huge upset. You just don't have anyone big enough in the backline to handle either of Collingwood's giants. Gibson does a good job considering he's much smaller than his opponent every week, but Cloke and Dawes are just huge. Don't think he'll be able to spoil them. The only way I see Hawthorn winning is if Cloke has one of his games where he misses the first shot and just goes to shit after that, and Dawes stays as quiet as last week.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

even if cloke or dawes dont have a big impact, sidebottom, krakouer, blair etc will be there for the crumbs. hawks wont get within 50.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

http://www.smh.com.au/afl/afl-news/sherman-sorry-for-racist-taunt-20110627-1gnmk.html

What up racism.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Should have got done for the rest of the season. That he can say it's our of character when he did it multiple times throughout the game is awful. I wouldn't want him back at the Bulldogs if I were them, especially with guys who will be hurt by those comments at the same club.

:lmao @ Lewis' suspension too. Ridiculous.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not sure how he can say it's out of character, he's well known as an absolute moron and tool.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Really hope the VFL tell him to fuck off.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Sherman should have just said he doesn't like black people. May have got some leniency for being honest.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Stojy said:


> Sherman should have just said he doesn't like black people. May have got some leniency for being honest.


"Justin Sherman doesnt care about black people" wouldve gone down a treat... Where's Kanye when you need him?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he would be dumb enough to say it, thats for sure


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Western Bulldogs v Melbourne



Friday, 7:40pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

WESTERN BULLDOGS
B: Murphy, Markovic, Wood
HB:Morris, Williams, Gilbee
C: Cross, Boyd, Picken
HF: Higgins, Jones, Dahlhaus
F: Grant, Hall, Giansiracusa
FOLL: Hudson, Griffen, Cooney
I/C: Barlow, Ward, Reid, Hooper
EMG: Minson, Howard, Schofield
IN: Grant, Reid, Markovic, Hooper
OUT: Sherman (suspended), Minson, Howard, Schofield

MELBOURNE
B: Strauss, Frawley, Nicholson
HB: Garland, Rivers, Jones
C: Green, Sylvia, Trengove
HF: Morton, Jurrah, Scully
F: Martin, Watts, Petterd
FOLL: Jamar, Moloney, McKenzie
I/C: Blease, Bennell, Gysberts, Howe
EMG: Bate, Bartram, Dunn
IN: Blease
OUT: Macdonald
NEW: Sam Blease (Eastern U18s)

Richmond v Carlton


Saturday, 2:10pm AEST, MCG

RICHMOND
B: Newman, Rance, Houli
HB: Deledio, Thursfield, Grigg
C: Cotchin, Martin, Edwards
HF: Nahas, Vickery, Helbig
F: Farmer, Riewoldt, King
FOLL: Browne, Jackson, Foley
I/C: Hislop, Post, Griffiths, Batchelor
EMG: Tuck, Webberley, Miller
IN: King, Thursfield, Post, Griffiths, Helbig
OUT: McGuane, Gourdis, Webberley, Conca, Miller

CARLTON
B: Thornton, White, Carrazzo
HB: Russell, Laidler, Gibbs
C: Simpson, Judd, Scotland
HF: Garlett, Waite, Walker
F: Henderson, Kreuzer, Betts
FOLL: Warnock, Robinson, Murphy
I/C: Houlihan, Yarran, Ellard, Tuohy
EMG: Bower, Austin, Joseph
IN: Waite, Robinson, White, Laidler
OUT: Jamison (knee), Austin, Armfield, O'Keefe

Fremantle v Gold Coast


Saturday, 1:10pm WST, Patersons Stadium

FREMANTLE
B: Johnson, McPharlin, Duffield
HB: Silvagni, Grover, Broughton
C: Ibbotson, Palmer, Mzungu
HF: Crowley, Pavlich, Hill
F: Ballantyne, Mayne, Clarke
FOLL: Griffin, Fyfe, de Boer
I/C: Hayden, Roberton, Lower, Mellington
EMG: Hinkley, Bradley, Pearce
IN: Grover, Ballantyne, Mzungu, Griffin
OUT: Sandilands (toe), Hinkley, Bradley, Pearce

GOLD COAST
B: Hunt, Bock, Hutchins
HB: Harbrow, Brown, Tape
C: Wilkinson, Brennan, McKenzie
HF: Jolly, Day, Shaw
F: Fraser, Gorringe, Russell
FOLL: Smith, Stanley, Ablett
I/C: Matera, Iles, Swallow, Prestia
EMG: Daye, Dixon, Patrick
IN: McKenzie, Matera, Day, Gorringe, Tape
OUT: Weller, Krakouer, Dixon, Rischitelli (adductor), Lynch

Essendon v Geelong


Saturday, 7:10pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

ESSENDON
B: Hardingham, Fletcher, Hibberd
HB: Stanton, Pears, Hocking
C: Prismall, Howlett, Heppell
HF: Hurley, Hille, Jetta
F: Welsh, Crameri, Monfries
FOLL: Ryder, McVeigh, Zaharakis
I/C: Davey, Reimers, Melksham, Colyer
EMG: Dyson, Bellchambers, Carlisle
IN: Reimers, Colyer, Hardingham, Crameri
OUT: Watson (hamstring), Lonergan (knee), Myers (hamstring), Bellchambers

GEELONG
B: J.Hunt, Lonergan, Scarlett
HB: Enright, Taylor, Wojcinski
C: Mackie, Kelly, Duncan
HF: Chapman, Vardy, Christensen
F: Stokes, Podsiadly, Johnson
FOLL: Ottens, Ling, Bartel
I/C: Corey, Brown, Motlop, Menzel
EMG: Hawkins, Gilles, Cowan
IN: Bartel, Kelly, Ottens, J.Hunt. Stokes, Vardy
OUT: Byrnes (hamstring), Hawkins, Varcoe (soreness), Simpson, Gilles, T.Hunt (soreness)

Adelaide v Sydney


Saturday, 7:10pm CST, AAMI Stadium

ADELAIDE
B: Johncock, Rutten, Otten
HB: Doughty, Talia, Symes
C: Jaensch, S.Thompson, Mackay
HF: Petrenko, Dangerfield, van Berlo
F: Sloane, Tippett, Callinan
FOLL: Jacobs, Vince, Douglas
I/C: Reilly, Moran, Wright, Tambling
EMG: Knights, Maric, L.Thompson
IN: Mackay, Moran, Symes, Talia, Jaensch, Tambling
OUT: Knights, McKernan, Henderson (concussion), Schmidt (knee), Gunston, L.Thompson
NEW: Talia (Calder Under 18s)

SYDNEY
B: Smith, Grundy, Mattner
HB: Kennelly, Roberts-Thomson, Richards
C: McGlynn, Bolton, McVeigh
HF: O'Keefe, Reid, Goodes
F: Shaw, White, Parker
FOLL: Seaby, Kennedy, Hannebery
I/C: Bevan, Bird, Jetta, Johnson
EMG: Moore, Johnston, Everitt
IN: Richards, Jetta, Parker, Johnson
OUT: Jack (ankle), Malceski (groin), Johnston, Everitt

Brisbane Lions v Port Adelaide


Sunday, 1:10pm AEST, Gabba

BRISBANE LIONS
B: McKeever, Maguire, Adcock
HB: Hanley, Patfull, McGrath
C: Rockliff, Black, Stiller
HF: Power, Retzlaff, Sheldon
F: Karnezis, Brown, Raines
FOLL: Leuenberger, Redden, Polkinghorne
I/C from: Austin, Buchanan, Harwood, O'Brien, Golby, Green, Bewick
IN: Adcock, Austin, Buchanan, Green
OUT: Rich (foot)

PORT ADELAIDE
B: Logan, Trengove, O'Shea
HB: Jacobs, Chaplin, Moore
C: Pearce, Boak, K.Cornes
HF: Broadbent, Schulz, Hartlett
F: Phillips, J.Westhoff, Gray
FOLL: Lobbe, Cassisi, Thomas
I/C from: Ebert, Salopek, Rodan, Salter, Banner, D.Stewart, Hitchcock
IN: Ebert, Salopek, Salter, Banner, Hitchcock
OUT: Carlile (hip), Pittard (hamstring)

Collingwood v Hawthorn


Sunday, 2:10pm AEST, MCG

COLLINGWOOD
B: Davis, Reid, O'Brien
HB: Toovey, Maxwell, Shaw
C: Swan, Thomas, Wellingham
HF: Tarrant, Dawes, Krakouer
F: Sidebottom, Cloke, Brown
FOLL: Jolly, Pendlebury, Ball
I/C from: Goldsack, McCarthy, Rounds, Blair, Buckley, Young, Fasolo
IN: Rounds, Jolly, Buckley, Young, Fasolo
OUT: Didak (calf), Wood
NEW: Rounds (Geelong Under 18s), Young (Sydney Uni)

HAWTHORN
B: Guerra, Gibson, Murphy
HB: Burgoyne, Lisle, Birchall
C: Suckling, Mitchell, Savage
HF: Breust, Franklin, Smith
F: Whitecross, Hale, Osborne
FOLL: Bailey, Hodge, Shiels
I/C from: Bateman, Young, Lowden, Sierakowski, Milne, Cheney, Puopolo
IN: Franklin, Young, Lowden, Sierakowski, Milne, Murphy
OUT: Lewis (suspended), Sewell (knee), Rioli (hamstring)
NEW: Lowden (Sandringham Under 18s), Sierakowski (NSW-ACT Under 18s)

North Melbourne v St Kilda


Sunday, 4:40pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

NORTH MELBOURNE
B: Thompson, Pedersen, Firrito
HB: Rawlings, Grima, Greenwood
C: Wells, Harvey, Swallow
HF: Ziebell, Edwards, Cunnington
F: Thomas, Petrie, Bastinac
FOLL: Goldstein, Adams, Anthony
I/C from: McMahon, Pratt, Hansen, McKinley, Richardson, Atley, Harper
IN: McMahon, Pratt, Hansen, McKinley
OUT: Delaney (shoulder)

ST KILDA
B: Gwilt, Dawson, Ray
HB: Goddard, Fisher, Dempster
C: Dal Santo, Steven, Gram
HF: Peake, Riewoldt, Gilbert
F: Milne, Gamble, Schneider
FOLL: McEvoy, Jones, Montagna
I/C: Baker, Clarke, Armitage, McQualter, Lynch, Ledger, Polo
IN: McQualter, Lynch, Ledger, Polo
OUT: Koschitzke (suspended)


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Nige™;9886629 said:


> I agree but like Tim said, our youngsters are playing well and Buddy's back. I don't think it'll be enough though against the Pies.
> 
> You'll still be tipping us though right even though you have zero confidence?!


I won't tip against the Hawks. I don't have the heart to! :$

Yes our young boys will put up one hell of a fight and Buddy could possibly do some damage but I really don't think it'll be enough to get the win. As long as the Hawks give it a good hard try then I'll be happy.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

also, jolly will kill bailey in the ruck.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Aussie said:


> I won't tip against the Hawks. I don't have the heart to! :$


Grow a pair!


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Kiz said:


> also, jolly will kill bailey in the ruck.


Sadly, this.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Bailey could just go out and try to put Jolly out for the rest of the season. Just to help Hawthorn, of course. :side:


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Tipped Geelong this week, brains winning over heart.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I've never been able to tip against us. Just can't do it.

If you had Watson and we had rested players, I'd rate this one of our biggest chances to slip up. Now I think it'll be when we go to Subi to play West Coast.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Kiz said:


> also, jolly will kill bailey in the ruck.


Yeah I know. But to Bailey's credit he's doing amazingly for someone that's come off 3 knee reconstructions and has been thrown into the deep end since the rest of our talls have gone down like a sack of potatoes. 



Nige™ said:


> Grow a pair!


Make me!


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Aussie said:


> Make me!


Only the distance is stopping me lady!


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

lol @ people not being able to tip against their team. there is loyalty and then there is naivety.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Most of us didn't just pick a team because they looked like they were going to be successful four years ago, Josh.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Josh said:


> lol @ people not being able to tip against their team. there is loyalty and then there is naivety.


Easy for a Collingwood fan to say....



BkB Hulk said:


> Most of us didn't just pick a team because they looked like they were going to be successful four years ago, Josh.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Whoa Carlton by 100+


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

good to see richmond are still a joke.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Jobbed_Out said:


> Tipped Geelong this week, brains winning over heart.


:lmao how do you feel now?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

So much rage right about now.

Daniel Talia looks like a potential rapist.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

TALIA CALLINAN THE FUTURE


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Rory 'Batman' Sloane.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

petrenko got best on ground i think, 19 touches, 8 tackles, 140 sc points.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

LOL at the guy who bet $1,000,000 on Geelong


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

*does a sXe and changes teams*

8*D


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Lawls said:


> :lmao how do you feel now?


I feel great, I just should have had a sig bet with BKB.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

BkB Hulk said:


> Most of us didn't just pick a team because they looked like they were going to be successful four years ago, Josh.


4 years ago you mean when we had almost the worst ruckman in the afl + all our stars were nearing the end of their careers


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

mark blake never played for collingwood.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Four years ago when the scum were in the prelims and you jumped on there.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Kiz said:


> mark blake never played for collingwood.


Mark Blake > Simon Taylor


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> Mark Blake > Simon Taylor


Mark Blake, Simon Taylor, Josh Fraser > Jason Laycock


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

laycock > moran


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Between Laycock and Johns, there is evidence that Sheedy may have gone senile about ten years ago.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Still Gayer Western Sydney think he is the pensioner for the job, must be hoping the hype job he does covers for the shitty results they will get.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Schulz has kicked 5 goals early into the 3rd. Looking very dangerous today.

Edit - Make that 7 goals with 8 mins left in the 3rd.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Port just couldn't keep it going, struggled to kick a goal in the last.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Typical last quarter piss ant effort! Kane Cornes has to go he is f**king useless! AND WHY THE F**K IS SALTER PLAYING IN DEFENCE!??!!!?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Power must be glad for the Suns and GWS


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Cornes is one of the only players in Port's midfield capable of getting hardball. He should be in at the first bounce every week.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

kornes has had it. he's just laughable.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Kiz said:


> kornes has had it. he's just laughable.


Just like his brother Chadwick Studley


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

at least they have the sense to let chadley be shit in the sanfl


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Unlike Hawthorn with Brendan Whitecross...


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

^^^ Ugh don't get me started on Whitecross. Both he and Murphy are useless and it pains me knowing that we're down too many in defense to not play them.

I said at the start of the (delayed) game that if the Hawks came out of this in less than a 10 goal belting they were doing well! In all seriousness though, even though I knew they weren't going to win, the Hawks really put in a gallant effort and they did work their asses off to try and keep up and I can't complain about that. Hodge played his best game by far and Mitchell, Shiels, Puopolo, Sucking, Savage and Smith gave it everything. 

****ROUND 15 - RESULTS****​For some of us this really was a shitty round to tip in! Jobbed Out however had a remarkable 6/8 for the round and considering both Geelong and Sydney lost in massive upsets, that's a damn fine effort. 

Jobbed Out - 6
Kiz - 5
Lawls - 5
Nige™ - 5
sXe_Maverick - 5
Aussie - 4
BkB Hulk - 4
The Pounce - 4
Triple HBK - 4
SMD - 3
-WR- - 3
Gards - 1
Stojy - MIA

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
BkB is still holding the lead on 92. Kiz has moved up one to join me on 89 and in third are Jobbed Out and sXe_Maverick on 87:

BkB Hulk - 92
Kiz - 89
Aussie - 89
Jobbed Out - 87
sXe_Maverick - 87
Triple HBK - 85
Lawls - 83
SMD - 82
Nige™ - 80
The Pounce - 80
-WR- - 80
Gards - 71
Stojy - 62

_****ROUND 16****_​
Round 16 is now open and the deadline will be *Friday July 8 - 8.40pm*. Just a heads up guys, I'm heading to Mildura this weekend from Friday until Monday so I won't have the results posted until Monday night (unless the caravan park has wireless. ). 

*Friday July 8*
Paterson's Stadium - 8.40pm
West Coast vs. Geelong

*Saturday July 9*
Aurora Stadium - 2.10pm
Hawthorn vs. Brisbane

MCG - 7.10pm
Essendon vs. Richmond (Again??? Could have sworn they only played each other a few weeks ago)

Gold Coast Stadium - 7.10pm
Gold Coast vs. Sydney

*Sunday July 10*
MCG - 1.10pm
Collingwood vs. North Melbourne

AAMI Stadium - 3.10pm
Port Adelaide vs. St Kilda

Etihad Stadium - 4.40pm
Western Bulldogs vs. Carlton

_Byes - Adelaide, Melbourne, Fremantle_

Good luck.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Posting Monday night isn't unusual when it comes to you 

5-point gap with 9 rounds remaining, time to get my game face on. BULK is getting knocked off her perch


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i cant believe it's already round 15.



daniel menzel's younger brother troy debuted yesterday for central districts league side, kicked a goal in their win. born 22/9/94, he's the second youngest debutant ever for central's at 16 years. shannon hurn was the youngest, born 4/9/87 and debuting in 2004.


the guy was pulled out of the u/18 carnival by central's to try and hide him from afl scouts. lol not gonna work.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Disgusting round. I was ahead of all of the "experts" (I use the word very loosely) in the Herald Sun before. Not so sure if I am now. :\

Hope we end up with Menzel junior too.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

the hawks won't beat anyone who has a decent zone and press with their chip the ball game plan. it can work, but they would need something like 90% kicking efficiency from every player on the ground.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Can't see Hawthorn being able to beat Carlton either. Any team that puts enough pressure on is going to screw up their game. Just wait for them to be forced to give the ball to someone like Lisle and a turnover is coming.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

just saw that pickering said that clarkson would look at a contract if he recieved one from the crows.

we should be throwing money at this chance.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Injuries are slowly but surely taking their toll on us. We might as well change our name to Box Hill Hawks when we play against North Melbourne in a few weeks.

Anyway, time for Supercoach:

*Tambling Owns * 1,811 def 1,712 Sickburn
*InEddieWeTrust* 2,406 def 2,103 Hawthorn Victory
*sXe_Lions * 2,069 def 1,133 Selwood>YourLife
Autofill 3 1,163 def by 1,914 *HawksNKS*
*Lawl's Minions* 1,896 def 1,199 Autofill 4
Autofill 2 1,193 def by 2,033 *Jobbing ain't Easy*
*Front Runners * 1,992 def 1,604 Epitome of Awesome
*Unstoppable Force * 2,001 def 1,051 Autofill 1

If I was playing anybody else this week, I wouldve won comfortably. Instead I got done by 300.










There's no head to head matches this week, so the round 17 fixtures are as follows:
Tambling Owns vs Hawthorn Victory
InEddieWeTrust vs Sickburn
sXe_Lions vs HawksNKS
Autofill 3 vs Selwood>YourLife
Lawl's Minions vs Jobbing ain't Easy
Autofill 2 vs Autofill 4
Front Runners vs Autofill 1
Unstoppable Force vs Epitome of Awesome


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

West Coast v Geelong


Friday, 6:40pm WST, Patersons Stadium

WEST COAST
B: Schofield, Glass, Hurn
HB:Embley, Mackenzie, S.Selwood
C: Rosa, Priddis, Ebert
HF: Nicoski, Kennedy, Shuey
F: Darling, Naitanui, LeCras
FOLL: Cox, A.Selwood, Kerr
I/C: Swift, Smith, McGinnity, Stevens
EMG: Waters, Brown, Sheppard
IN: McGinnity, Stevens
OUT: Butler (quad), Lynch (suspended)

GEELONG
B: J.Hunt, Scarlett, Lonergan
HB: Enright, Taylor, T.Hunt
C: Wojcinski, Kelly, Duncan
HF: Stokes, Johnson, Varcoe
F: Chapman, Podsiadly, Menzel
FOLL: Ottens, Ling, Corey
I/C: Bartel, Motlop, Christensen, Vardy
EMG: Hawkins, Byrnes, Hogan
IN: Corey, Varcoe. T.Hunt
OUT: Mackie (soreness), Brown (shoulder), Gillies

Hawthorn v Brisbane Lions


Saturday, 2:10pm AEST, Aurora Stadium

HAWTHORN
B: Puopolo, Gibson, Murphy
HB: Guerra, Hodge, Birchall
C: Suckling, Mitchell, Savage
HF: Osborne, Franklin, Smith
F: Whitecross, Hale, Breust
FOLL: Bailey, Shiels, Burgoyne
I/C: Ellis, Young, Cheney, Milne
EMG: Ladson, Sierakowski, Morton
IN: Ellis, Milne
OUT: Bateman (ankle), Lisle (cheekbone)

BRISBANE LIONS
B: McKeever, Maguire, Adcock
HB: Hanley, Patfull, McGrath
C: Rockliff, Black, Stiller
HF: Power, Polkinghorne, Sheldon
F: Karnezis, Brown, Harwood
FOLL: Leuenberger, Redden, Raines
I/C: Hawksley, O'Brien, Banfield, Retzlaff
EMG: Bewick, Buchanan, Golby
IN: Hawksley, Banfield
OUT: Golby, Bewick

Gold Coast v Sydney


Saturday, 7:10pm AEST, Metricon Stadium

GOLD COAST
B: Hunt, Bock, Thompson
HB: Harbrow, Brown, Wilkinson
C: Prestia, Brennan, McKenzie
HF: Stanley. Lynch, Russell
F: Fraser, Gorringe, Matera
FOLL: Smith, Swallow, Ablett
I/C: Shaw, Iles, Rischitelli, Bennell
EMG: Daye, Dixon, Jolly
IN: Thompson, Rischitelli, Bennell, Lynch
OUT: Jolly, Hutchins, Day (knee), Tape
NEW: Rory Thompson (Southport)

SYDNEY
B: Smith, Roberts-Thomson, Mattner
HB: Kennelly, Richards, Spangher
C: McGlynn, Bird, McVeigh
HF: O'Keefe, Reid, Bolton
F: Shaw, Grundy, Goodes
FOLL: Mumford, Kennedy, Hannebery
I/C: Jack, Malceski, Jetta, Johnson
EMG: Moore, Seaby, Parker
IN: Spangher, Jack, Malceski, Smith, Mumford
OUT: Bevan, White, Seaby, Everitt, Parker

Essendon v Richmond


Saturday, 7:10pm AEST, MCG

ESSENDON
B: McVeigh, Fletcher, Hibberd
HB: Hardingham, Pears, Heppell
C: Prismall, Stanton, Reimers
HF: Melksham, Hurley, Jetta
F: Zaharakis, Crameri, Ryder
FOLL: Hille, Hocking, Howlett
I/C: Davey, Dyson, Monfries, Colyer
EMG: H.Slattery, Bellchambers, Carlisle
IN: Dyson
OUT: Welsh (hamstring)

RICHMOND
B: Newman, Rance, McGuane
HB: Deledio, Thursfield, Houli
C: Cotchin, Martin, Edwards
HF: Nahas, Griffiths, Helbig
F: Conca, Riewoldt, King
FOLL: Vickery, Jackson, Foley
I/C: Hislop, Post, Grigg, Batchelor
EMG: Tuck, Graham, Farmer
IN: McGuane, Conca
OUT: Browne (hip), Farmer

Collingwood v North Melbourne


Sunday, 1:10pm AEST, MCG

COLLINGWOOD
B: Davis, Reid, O'Brien
HB: Toovey, Maxwell, Shaw
C: Swan, Thomas, Wellingham
HF: Blair, Tarrant, Krakouer
F: Sidebottom, Cloke, Brown
FOLL: Jolly, Pendlebury, Ball
I/C from: Rounds, Buckley, Fasolo, Young, McCarthy, Seedsman, Keeffe
IN: McCarthy, Keeffe, Young, Seedsman
OUT: Dawes (hand)
NEW: Lachlan Keeffe (Gympie), Tom Young (Sydney Uni), Paul Seedsman (Eastern Ranges)

NORTH MELBOURNE
B: Thompson, Pedersen, Firrito
HB: Rawlings, Delaney, Atley
C: Wells, Harvey, Greenwood
HF: Ziebell, Edwards, Bastinac
F: Thomas, Petrie, Hansen
FOLL: Goldstein, Adams, Swallow
I/C from: McMahon, Pratt, Campbell, Anthony, Cunnington, Harper, Richardson
IN: Campbell, Delaney, Richardson, Atley, Harper
OUT: Grima, McKinley

Port Adelaide v St Kilda


Sunday, 2:40pm CST, AAMI Stadium

PORT ADELAIDE
B: Logan, Trengove, O'Shea
HB: Jacobs, Salter, Hartlett
C: Broadbent, Boak, K.Cornes
HF: Rodan, Schulz, Ebert
F: D.Stewart. C.Cornes, Gray
FOLL: Lobbe, Cassisi, Thomas
I/C from: Salopek, Banner, Davenport, Hitchcock, Pettigrew, Pearce, Chaplin
IN: C.Cornes, Pettigrew, Salopek, Banner, Davenport, Hitchcock
OUT: Westhoff (toe), Moore (groin), Phillips (shoulder)

ST KILDA
B: Gwilt, Dawson, Ray
HB: Goddard, Fisher, Dempster
C: Dal Santo, Steven, Gram
HF: Peake, Riewoldt, Gilbert
F: Milne, Gamble, Schneider
FOLL: McEvoy, Jones, Montagna
I/C from: Armitage, Lynch, Polo, Clarke, McQualter, Siposs, Geary
IN: Geary, McQualter, Siposs
OUT: -

Western Bulldogs v Carlton


Saturday, 4:40pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

WESTERN BULLDOGS
B: Murphy, Williams, Morris
HB: Higgins, Wood, Gilbee
C: Cross, Boyd, Picken
HF: Ward, Jones, Dahlhaus
F: Grant, Hall, Giansiracusa
FOLL: Hudson, Griffen, Cooney
I/C from: Hooper, Minson, Reid, Stack, Djerrkura, Hill, Markovic
IN: Minson, Hill, Stack, Djerrkura
OUT: Barlow (hand)

CARLTON
B: Russell, Thornton, Henderson
HB: Duigan, Laidler, Yarran
C: Simpson, Judd, Gibbs
HF: Garlett, Waite, Houlihan
F: Walker, Kreuzer, Betts
FOLL: Warnock, Robinson, Murphy
I/C from: Ellard, Tuohy, Bower, Joseph, Carrazzo, Scotland, McLean
IN: Bower, Joseph, McLean, Duigan
OUT: White (hamstring)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

essenlol


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Essendon and Richmond both look like they want to lose tonight.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i take full responsibility for essendon's comeback.

shut the fuck up luke darcy, heath hocking is not an elite midfielder.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:lmao @ Lloyd and Darcy jizzing over Heath Hocking having 16 touches by the fourth quarter. WHAT AN ELITE MIDFIELDER.

Lloyd talking Pears up as better than Hurley is hilarious too. If he was their best defender, then why wasn't he on Jack from the start and thus Hurley allowed to go forward? So stupid.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

:lmao at people taking Lloyd seriously as a commentator


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no one takes lloyd seriously.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Last ten goals of the game, Richmond really do go to pieces easily when facing a team that wants to win.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

No one at Channel 10 can be taken seriously as a commentator. Channel 7 is almost as bad, but Tom Harley and Leigh Matthews show insight.


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

lol @ north.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

5/5


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

^^^Exactly like my tips.....then Carlton decided to screw it all up. 

****ROUND 16 - RESULTS***​*
I'd like to say I'm refreshed and relaxed but I spent 7 hours of my day driving back from Mildura. But nevertheless, the tips need to be done because I'll end up getting a smart ass comment from Ben if I don't. 

Only 7 games this week and Gards (who was the only one to pick the Dogs to win), sXe and myself all managed the highest score this week with 6/7:

Aussie - 6
Gards - 6
sXe_Maverick - 6
BkB Hulk - 5
Jobbed Out - 5
Kiz - 5
Lawls - 5
Nige™ - 5
The Pounce - 5
-WR- - 5
SMD - 4
Triple HBK - 4
Stojy - 0

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
BkB is still holding strong with 97. In second place is myself on 95 and in third is Kiz on 94:

BkB Hulk - 97
Aussie - 95
Kiz - 94
sXe_Maverick - 93
Jobbed Out - 92
Triple HBK - 89
Lawls - 88
SMD - 86
Nige™ - 85
The Pounce - 85
-WR- - 85
Gards - 77
Stojy - 62

****ROUND 17****​8 weeks left of the season (which is a little scary!). This round is open and the deadline will be *Friday July 15 - 8.40pm*

*Friday July 15*
AAMI Stadium - 8.40pm
Adelaide vs. Essendon

*Saturday July 16*
MCG - 2.10pm
Carlton vs. Collingwood

Cazaly's Stadium - 2.10pm (Believe it or not, but this game is in Cairns this week!!)
Richmond vs. Gold Coast

Etihad Stadium - 7.10pm
St Kilda vs. West Coast

TIO Stadium (Darwin) - 8.40pm
Melbourne vs. Port Adelaide

*Sunday July 17*
SCG - 1.10pm
Sydney vs. Fremantle

Gabba - 2.10pm
Brisbane vs. Geelong

Etihad Stadium - 4.40pm
North Melbourne vs. Western Bulldogs

_Bye - Hawthorn_

Good luck. 

On a side note, that's a shitty run for Geelong having to go from Subiaco Friday night to the Gabba just over a week later.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Doesnt seem so shitty now seeing as they were at Movieworld


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

:lmao I didn't know that! Nice to see them taking their match seriously. 

Heard this on the radio this morning.   

news.com.au
*Legendary AFL coach Allan 'Yabby' Jeans dies, aged 77; much-loved Jeans coached St Kilda to 1966 flag*

_Hawthorn Football Club confirmed Jeans's passing on Wednesday morning after their three-time premiership coach had been in ill-health in recent years.

Jeans is also part of a select coaching group who have taken two clubs to ultimate glory, being St Kilda's 1966 premiership coach.

He coached the Saints in 332 games from 1961-76 after playing 77 matches with them as a back pocket/ruckman between 1955-59.

Recruited from Finley in the Riverina of New South Wales, Jeans gave playing away aged 26 to take up coaching with St Kilda at the age of just 27.

AFL records suggest he remains the youngest ever non-playing coach at that level.

A policeman by profession, Jeans coached Hawthorn to flags in 1983 and 1986 before suffering a near-fatal brain haemorrhage in 1987.

He returned to take the Hawks to a classic six-point win over Geelong in the 1989 Grand Final.

He then coached Richmond for just one season in 1992.

Hawks great Dermott Brereton said Jeans had a massive impact on him as a player and person.

"I spoke to him about 48 hours ago and I knew it was going to be last time I was going to speak to him," Brereton told SEN.

"It's a really sad thing when someone who has had such a profound effect on your life says goodbye to you, you know it's going to be the last time," Brereton said.

"I told him everything I always wanted to tell him like you wanted to tell your dad before it's too late.

"I told him that from 15 years of age I heard his voice more than my own father's for the next 10-12 years for five-six days a week.

"And 90 per cent of it was not about football. It was about life and how you conducted yourself."

"You get some people who coach and they turn you into good footballers, if Allan Jeans saw the right person he would try and turn them into the right person before he would try and turn them into the right footballer," Brereton said.

"The most morally sound man I have ever come across. I have met three great people in football and he's one of them.

"There was so much respect for him. He could motivate you to do stuff what you didn’t think yourself or your body was capable of doing. There's a lot of guys out there who have lost a dad today."_


The man was an absolute legend so a very sad passing today. 

RIP


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Adelaide v Essendon


Friday, 8:10pm CST, AAMI Stadium

ADELAIDE
B: Johncock, Rutten, Otten
HB: Jaensch, Talia, Doughty
C: Mackay, S.Thompson, Tambling
HF: Dangerfield, Henderson, Sloane
F: Petrenko, Tippett, Wright
FOLL: Jacobs, Vince, van Berlo
I/C: Reilly, Moran, Symes, Smith
EMG: Maric, Cook, Gunston
IN: Henderson, Smith
OUT: Douglas (ankle), Callinan (hamstring)

ESSENDON
B: Dyson, Pears, Hardingham
HB: Fletcher, Hurley, Heppell
C: McVeigh, Stanton, Prismall
HF: Jetta, Hill, Zaharakis
F: Colyer, Crameri, Monfries
FOLL: Ryder, Melksham, Hocking
I/C: H.Slattery, Davey, Reimers, Howlett
EMG: Hooker, Bellchambers, Ross
IN: Slattery
OUT: Hibberd (soreness)

Richmond v Gold Coast


Saturday, 2:10pm AEST, Cazaly's Stadium

RICHMOND
B: Newman, Rance, McGuane
HB: Deledio, Thursfield, Houli
C: Cotchin, Martin, Edwards
HF: Nahas, Griffiths, Helbig
F: Vickery, Riewoldt, King
FOLL: Browne, Conca, Foley
I/C: Jackson, White, Grigg, Batchelor
EMG: Tuck, Morton, Farmer
IN: White, Browne
OUT: Post, Hislop

GOLD COAST
B: Toy, Bock, Thompson
HB: Wilkinson, Brown, Harbrow
C: McKenzie, Brennan, Bennell
HF: Stanley, Lynch, Ablett
F: Dixon, Fraser, Prestia
FOLL: Smith, Swallow, Rischitelli
I/C: Jolly, Shaw, Liddy, Iles
EMG: Weller, May, Tape
IN: Toy, Fraser, Shaw, Liddy
OUT: Hunt (rested), Russell, Matera, Gorringe

Carlton v Collingwood


Saturday, 2:10pm AEST, MCG

CARLTON
B: Thornton, Henderson, Joseph
HB: Yarran, Laidler, Duigan
C: Gibbs, Judd, Scotland
HF: Garlett, Watson, Simpson
F: Walker, Kreuzer, Betts
FOLL: Warnock, Robinson, Murphy
I/C: Bower, Ellard, Curnow, Twomey
EMG: Armfield, Lucas, Tuohy
IN: Watson, Curnow, Twomey
OUT: Houlihan, Russell, Waite (hip)

COLLINGWOOD
B: Davis, Reid, O'Brien
HB: Toovey, Maxwell, Shaw
C: Swan, Thomas, Wellingham
HF: Blair, Tarrant, Krakouer
F: Sidebottom, Cloke, Brown
FOLL: Jolly, Pendlebury, Ball
I/C from: Johnson, Rounds, Keeffe, Fasolo
EMG: Goldsack, McCarthy, Buckley
IN: Johnson
OUT: Buckley

St Kilda v West Coast


Saturday, 7:10pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

ST KILDA
B: Gwilt, Dawson, Clarke
HB: Goddard, Fisher, Dempster
C: Dal Santo, Steven, Gram
HF: Peake, Riewoldt, Gilbert
F: Milne, Gamble, Lynch
FOLL: McEvoy, Jones, Montagna
I/C: Armitage, Schneider, Ray, Polo
EMG: Baker, Geary, McQualter
No changes

WEST COAST
B: Schofield, Glass, Hurn
HB: S.Selwood, Mackenzie, Waters
C: Embley, Priddis, Rosa
HF: Ebert, Kennedy, Nicoski
F: LeCras, Lynch, Darling
FOLL: Cox, A.Selwood, Shuey
I/C: Naitanui, Smith, Stevens, Gaff
EMG: Brown, Swift, Sheppard
IN: Lynch, Waters, Gaff
OUT: Kerr (soreness), Swift, McGinnity

Melbourne v Port Adelaide


Saturday, 8:10pm CST, TIO Stadium

MELBOURNE
B: Strauss, Frawley, Nicholson
HB: Garland, Rivers, Jones
C: Scully, Sylvia, Trengove
HF: Morton, Jurrah, Petterd
F: Martin, Watts, Green
FOLL: Jamar, Moloney, McKenzie
I/C: Maric, Tapscott, Gysberts, Howe
EMG: Bate, Bartram, Gawn
IN: Maric, Tapscott
OUT: Blease, Bennell

PORT ADELAIDE
B: Logan, Trengove, O'Shea
HB: Salter, Chaplin, Hartlett
C: Jacobs, Boak, K.Cornes
HF: Rodan, Schulz, Ebert
F: Pearce, C.Cornes, Gray
FOLL: Lobbe, Cassisi, Thomas
I/C: Banner, Hitchcock, Pettigrew, Salopek
EMG: Surjan, Broadbent, D.Stewart
IN: Pettigrew, Salopek
OUT: D.Stewart, Broadbent

Sydney v Fremantle


Sunday, 1:10pm AEST, SCG

SYDNEY
B: Smith, Grundy, Mattner
HB: Kennelly, Richards, Malceski
C: McGlynn, Jack, McVeigh
HF: O'Keefe, Reid, Spangher
F: Shaw, Roberts-Thomson, Hannebery
FOLL: Mumford, Goodes, Parker
I/C from: White, Bird, Kennedy, Jetta, Moore, Everitt, Johnson
IN: White, Bird, Everitt
OUT: -

FREMANTLE
B: Roberton, McPharlin, Grover
HB: Ibbotson, Silvagni, Hill
C: Clarke, Broughton, Mzungu
HF: Duffield, Fyfe, Ballantyne
F: McPhee, Johnson, de Boer
FOLL: Griffin, Pavlich, Lower
I/C from: Crowley, Mayne, Bradley, Pearce, Palmer, Hayden, Barlow
IN: McPhee, Bradley, Pearce, Barlow
OUT: Mellington

Brisbane Lions v Geelong


Sunday, 2:10pm AEST, Gabba

BRISBANE
B: J.Adcock M.Maguire A.McGrath
HB: B.Staker N.McKeever J.Patfull
C: C.Stiller S.Black P.Hanley
HF: S.Sheldon J.Brown T.Rockliff
F: L.Power M.Clark P.Karnezis
FOLL: M.Leuenberger Jac.Redden A.Raines 
I/C: J.Polkinghorne J.Hawksley T.Banfield R.Harwood J.O'Brien
B.Retzlaff A.Buchanan
IN: A.Buchanan B.Staker M.Clark
OUT: R.Bewick

GEELONG

Cats 


B: J.Hunt M.Scarlett T.Lonergan
HB: T.Hunt H.Taylor C.Enright
C: A.Mackie J.Selwood J.Bartel
HF: P.Chapman T.Hawkins M.Stokes
F: S.Johnson J.Podsiadly T.Varcoe
FOLL: N.Vardy C.Ling J.Kelly
I/C: D.Milburn S.Motlop T.West J.Corey S.Byrnes A.Christensen 
S.Hogan
IN: S.Byrnes A.Mackie J.Selwood
OUT M.Duncan D.Menzel B.Ottens

North Melbourne v Western Bulldogs


Sunday, 4:40pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

NORTH MELBOURNE
B: Thompson, Pedersen, Firrito
HB: Rawlings, Delaney, McMahon
C: Wells, Bastinac, Greenwood
HF: Ziebell, Edwards, Harvey
F: Campbell, Petrie, Hansen
FOLL: Goldstein, Adams, Swallow
I/C from: Urquhart, Warren, Anthony, Speight, Macmillan, Atley, Harper
IN: Urquhart, Warren, Speight, Macmillan
OUT: Thomas

WESTERN BULLDOGS
B: Wood, Markovic, Morris
HB: Murphy, Williams, Picken
C: Cross, Boyd, Gilbee
HF: Ward, Jones, Dahlhaus
F: Grant, Hall, Giansiracusa
FOLL: Hudson, Griffen, Cooney
I/C from: Hooper, Reid, Hill, Stack, Minson, Higgins, Addison
IN: Minson, Addison, Stack
OUT: -


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

heath shaw is an absolute moron.

bet on nick maxwell to kick the first goal against us. maxwell started in the forward line. will be suspended.

typical collingwood.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:lmao:lmao:lmao

The only thing that could have made it more Heath Shaw like would be if he stacked his car while drunk on the way to the TAB.

Press conference coming from Anderson in a few minutes.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

pow

suspended for 14 matches and fined 20,000 big ones.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Can't wait for Collingwood supporters to cry about this one. Shaw has to be up there for most moronic player in the AFL. I remember when he pushed an umpire for some reason a few years ago against us too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

maxwell also fined 10k for giving money for his family, but supposedly having no idea it would be used for betting.

these guys are a dime a dozen.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Kiz said:


> maxwell also fined 10k for giving money for his family, but supposedly having no idea it would be used for betting.
> 
> these guys are a dime a dozen.


I thought that Maxwell's fine was for giving out information for bets that he was playing up forward.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It was, which is a bit silly. I know it led to the bets from his family, but surely telling your family you're playing forward for a change shouldn't be something that leads to a fine. I don't even like Maxwell, but I think that's a bit far.

Convenient that six of the fourteen matches Heath Shaw was in charge for are suspended, meaning he can come back for finals.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's the fact that he told him and contributed money towards the bet. lucky to not get weeks, just used the old I HAD NO IDEA excuse.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Absolutely loving this match. Adelaide players are showing a real hunger and look so much more desperate to get the ball.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

And then blow it all. Never picking them again this season.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Embarrassing. Injuries hurt them, but that hunger was gone.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

http://www.bigfooty.com/forum/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=814585

for future reference. as a crows supporter, never get any hopes up with this club


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> Embarrassing. Injuries hurt them, but that hunger was gone.


Injuries no excuse, lack of heart the reason...maybe even the lack of desire to play for the coach.


----------



## AllTimeJobber (Apr 25, 2011)

Was really hoping Adelaide could sneak come haha, Being a dogs supporter would have helped our cause. So what are the Crows going to do about Neil Craig?? Will he walk or wait to get the tap on the shoulder?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Not sure anything is going to happen until the end of the season. If he wasn't sacked after the Brisbane game, I can't see him being sacked after this one.


----------



## AllTimeJobber (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah I agree, it will be interesting how it ends though. He is really liked at the club by players and everyone but he's time is up


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i can tell you he isnt liked by anyone but the mainstay of players.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

oh and :lmao at richmond and :lmao at our new wooden spooner, poooooorrtttt


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Fucking Richmond, can't even beat jobbers.


----------



## AllTimeJobber (Apr 25, 2011)

After this round the last few spots in the eight come end of season is going to be interesting. Hoping Dogs can sneak in but Saints look dangerous


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

Next week Carlton is gonna get got. Essendon is back!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Tsk tsk Kylie...:no:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Pfft, I don't see you doing that much thankless work, jobber. 8*D

This week's scores are depressing. I don't want to see them anyway.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i got 8/8 :side:


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

4... considering I was on 2/6, not bad.

But then again I dont care about AFL unless Hawthorn are playing


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Footy is entertaining, regardless of who is playing. I care about who wins most matches.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

barry hall will retire at the end of the season.

one of the best lead up markers and kicks i've seen, but will always be remembered for _that_ punch


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm glad he's bowing out this year. He's already shown signs of his age, and while he's in good form once again, next season probably wouldn't have gone so smoothly. He's also one of the best kicks around the body for a big man that's going.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Tsk tsk Kylie...:no:


I'm sorry. Family dog had to be put down Thursday (animal or not, it bloody killed me saying goodbye to him) and then to top it off I've been sick for most of the weekend.  I'll be honest, I don't have the energy to post everything up so I'll just start with the next round and will post up the scores later today. Really sorry guys. 

****ROUND 18****​
Deadline for this round is *Friday July 22 - 7.40pm*

*Friday July 22*
Etihad Stadium - 7.40pm
St Kilda vs. Adelaide

*Saturday July 23*
SCG - 2.10pm
Sydney vs. Western Bulldogs

Etihad Stadium - 2.10pm
North Melbourne vs. Brisbane

MCG - 7.10pm
Essendon vs. Carlton

Gold Coast Stadium - 7.10pm
Gold Coast vs. Collingwood

.....wait did I type that correctly?? Do Collingwood actually travel to somewhere other than Etihad Stadium?? (sick or not, I couldn't resist the dig. )

*Sunday July 24*
Etihad Stadium - 1.10pm
Geelong vs. Richmond

MCG - 2.10pm
Melbourne vs. Hawthorn

Paterson's Stadium - 4.40pm
Fremantle vs. West Coast

Good luck and I promise scores will be up tonight.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

r.i.p kylie's dog.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Ugh, I know what you're going through. Happens far too often. R.I.P.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Aussie said:


> I'm sorry. Family dog had to be put down Thursday (animal or not, it bloody killed me saying goodbye to him) and then to top it off I've been sick for most of the weekend.  I'll be honest, I don't have the energy to post everything up so I'll just start with the next round and will post up the scores later today. Really sorry guys.


That really sucks. I know it all too well and all too recently, having had to put my dog down 3 weeks ago. Terrible feeling, hope all is well with you


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> MORE than 650,000 fans became a member of their club in season 2011, the highest figure in competition history.
> 
> Aided by record membership increases for 10 clubs and the addition of a 17th team, the AFL's final combined membership figure at the June 30 deadline was 650,373 - up from 614,251 last year.
> 
> ...


some interesting reading there


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Poor old Brisbane.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Kiz said:


> some interesting reading there


Essendon claims over 50,000 members so some incorrect figures on that list.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

those numbers are provided from the clubs.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Must not include 3 game memberships then, as there is even an early renewal benefit for this seasons members to celebrate.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

correct. i dont believe the afl considers them to be proper memberships.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i know hawthorn include their 3 game memberships and i would say collingwood do the same.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Thanks so much for the well wishes guys, I really appreciate it.  <3

_****ROUND 17 - RESULTS****_​
Ok as promised I have the results....but I have to say they're pretty average. The only person that managed a halfway decent score is The Pounce who had the round's highest score of 5/8. So you can only imagine the kind of round we've all had! 

The Pounce - 5
Aussie - 4
Jobbed Out - 4
Kiz - 4
Nige™ - 4
SMD - 4
sXe_Maverick - 4
Triple HBK - 4
BkB Hulk - 3
Gards - 3
Lawls - 3
-WR- - 2

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
BkB has hit triple figures, but only just holding his lead with 100. In second place with 99 is myself and Kiz remains in third with 98:

BkB Hulk - 100
Aussie - 99
Kiz - 98
sXe_Maverick - 97
Jobbed Out - 96
Triple HBK - 93
Lawls - 91
The Pounce - 90
SMD - 90
Nige™ - 89
-WR- - 87
Gards - 80

Sorry again this was late!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> A COLLINGWOOD player was seen allegedly trying to sneak into a Chapel St nightclub by climbing on a roof.
> 
> Defender Simon Buckley, 24, was one of three men implicated in a bizarre late-night drama at Chasers nightclub on June 25.
> 
> ...


typical

plus, i cant believe otten got a reprimand for flicking a guys ankle with his hand, yet davey doesnt get looked at for tunneling and injuring jaensch. when is tunneling going to be stamped out? it's fucking dangerous.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Simon Buckley's never been the brightest.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

marcus drum has retired at the age of 24 due to injuries.

poor guy.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

That's unfortunate for him. I still don't know why we traded for him, but you never want to see a guy's career wrecked like that. Hopefully he has something else he can do in life.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

St Kilda v Adelaide


Friday, 7:40pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

ST KILDA
B: Polo, Dawson, Clarke
HB: Goddard, Fisher, Dempster
C: Ray, Dal Santo, Gram
HF: Peake, Riewoldt, Gilbert
F: Milne, Koschitzke, Steven
FOLL: McEvoy, Jones, Montagna
I/C: Armitage, Geary, Schneider, Gamble
EMG: McQualter, Lynch, Walsh
IN: Geary
OUT: Gwilt (knee)

ADELAIDE
B: Johncock, Talia, Otten
HB: Doughty, Rutten, van Berlo
C: Mackay, S.Thompson, Smith
HF: Tambling, Gunston, Henderson
F: Dangerfield, Tippett, Wright
FOLL: Jacobs, Vince, Sloane
I/C: Reilly, Moran, Symes, Petrenko
EMG: Knights, Maric, L.Thompson
IN: Gunston
OUT: Jaensch (shoulder)

North Melbourne v Brisbane Lions


Saturday, 2:10pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

NORTH MELBOURNE
B: Richardson, Pedersen, Firrito
HB: Rawlings, Thompson, Harper
C: Wells, Bastinac, Macmillan
HF: Ziebell, Edwards, Harvey
F: Campbell, Petrie, Hansen
FOLL: Goldstein, Adams, Swallow
I/C: McMahon, Warren, Tarrant, Greenwood
EMG: Ross, Urquhart, Delaney
IN: Tarrant, Richardson
OUT: Delaney, Speight (shoulder)

BRISBANE LIONS
B: McGrath, Maguire, Patfull
HB: Staker, McKeever, Adcock
C: Raines, Rockliff, Hanley
HF: Polkinghorne, Clark, Sheldon
F: Karnezis, Cornelius, Banfield
FOLL: Leuenberger, Black, Redden
I/C: Power, Stiller, Hawksley, Buchanan
EMG: Harwood, O'Brien, Bewick
IN: Cornelius, Buchanan
OUT: Brown (facial fractures), Harwood

Sydney v Western Bulldogs


Saturday, 2:10pm AEST, SCG

SYDNEY
B: Smith, Grundy, Mattner
HB: Kennelly, Richards, Johnson
C: Shaw, Jack, McVeigh
HF: O'Keefe, Reid, Bird
F: Hannebery, Roberts-Thomson, Kennedy
FOLL: Mumford, Goodes, Bolton
I/C: Malceski, McGlynn, Jetta, Parker
EMG: Bevan, White, Dennis-Lane
IN: Bolton
OUT: White

WESTERN BULLDOGS
B: Wood, Williams, Markovic
HB: Schofield, Morris, Higgins
C: Cross, Boyd, Picken
HF: Ward, Jones, Dahlhaus
F: Grant, Hall, Giansiracusa
FOLL: Hudson, Griffen, Cooney
I/C: Addison, Gilbee, Hooper, Djerrkura
EMG: Stack, Reid, Liberatore
IN: Addison, Djerrkura, Schofield
OUT: Murphy (groin), Hill, Reid

Gold Coast v Collingwood


Saturday, 7:10pm AEST, Metricon Stadium

GOLD COAST
B: Toy, Bock, Brown
HB: Wilkinson, Thompson, Harbrow
C: Iles, Ablett, McKenzie
HF: Stanley, Lynch, Prestia
F: Bennell, Fraser, Brennan
FOLL: Smith, Swallow, Rischitelli
I/C: Weller, Krakouer, Shaw, Liddy
EMG: Hunt, Jolly, Dixon
IN: Weller, Krakouer
OUT: Jolly, Dixon

COLLINGWOOD
B: Davis, Reid, O'Brien
HB: Macaffer, Maxwell, Goldsack
C: Swan, Thomas, Buckley
HF: Blair, Tarrant, Krakouer
F: Sidebottom, Cloke, Brown
FOLL: Wood, Pendlebury, Ball
I/C from: Johnson, McCarthy, Keeffe, Fasolo
EMG: Rounds, Sinclair, Young
IN: Goldsack, Macaffer, Wood, Buckley
OUT: Toovey (hand), Wellingham (groin), Rounds, Jolly (illness)

Essendon v Carlton


Saturday, 7:10pm AEST, MCG

ESSENDON
B: Fletcher, Hurley, Hardingham
HB: Heppell, Pears, Slattery
C: Melksham, McVeigh, Prismall
HF: Stanton, Hille, Monfries
F: Crameri, Carlisle, Jetta
FOLL: Ryder, Zaharakis, Howlett
I/C: Dyson, Davey, Reimers, Colyer
EMG: Myers, Bellchambers, Ross
IN: Carlisle
OUT: Hocking (soreness)

CARLTON
B: Laidler, Henderson, Yarran
HB: Duigan, Davies, Gibbs
C: Armfield, Judd, Scotland
HF: Garlett, Thornton, Simpson
F: Walker, Kreuzer, Betts
FOLL: Warnock, Robinson, Murphy
I/C: Tuohy, Ellard, Curnow, Twomey
EMG: O'hAilpin, Austin, Lucas
IN: Armfield, Davies, Tuohy
OUT: Joseph (hamstring), Bower, Watson

Geelong v Richmond


Sunday, 1:10pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

GEELONG
B: Scarlett, J.Hunt, Lonergan
HB: Enright, Taylor, Wojcinski
C: Bartel, Selwood, Kelly
HF: Stokes, Hawkins, Varcoe
F: Vardy, Podsiadly, Christensen
FOLL: West, Chapman, Corey
I/C from: Johnson, Mackie, T.Hunt, Byrnes, Menzel, Duncan, Cowan
IN: Byrnes, Scarlett, Wojcinski, Menzel, Duncan, Cowan
OUT: Ling (soreness), Hogan, Motlop

RICHMOND
B: Newman, Rance, McGuane
HB: Deledio, Thursfield, Houli
C: Cotchin, Martin, Edwards
HF: Nahas, Griffiths, White
F: Vickery, Riewoldt, King
FOLL: Graham, Conca, Foley
I/C from: Jackson, Tuck, Morton, Farmer, Webberley, Grigg, Batchelor
IN: Graham, Tuck, Morton, Farmer, Webberley
OUT: Browne, Helbig (leg)

Melbourne v Hawthorn


Sunday, 2:10pm AEST, MCG

MELBOURNE
B: Strauss, Frawley, Nicholson
HB: Garland, Rivers, Jones
C: Scully, Sylvia, Trengove
HF: Tapscott, Jurrah, Petterd
F: Maric, Watts, Green
FOLL: Jamar, Moloney, McKenzie
I/C from: Bartram, Bate, Dunn, Martin, Gysberts, Howe, Evans
IN: Bartram, Bate, Dunn, Evans
OUT: Morton

HAWTHORN
B: Cheney, Gibson, Murphy
HB: Guerra, Birchall, Puopolo
C: Lewis, Mitchell, Savage
HF: Osborne, Franklin, Shiels
F: Burgoyne, Hale, Rioli
FOLL: Bailey, Hodge, Sewell
I/C from: Ellis, Young, Whitecross, Lisle, Milne, Breust, Smith
IN: Sewell, Lewis, Rioli, Lisle
OUT: Suckling (back)

Fremantle v West Coast


Sunday, 2:40pm WST, Patersons Stadium

FREMANTLE
B: Grover, Silvagni, Johnson
HB: Mzungu, McPharlin, McPhee
C: Hill, Barlow, Ibbotson
HF: Broughton, Mayne, Roberton
F: Ballantyne, Pavlich, Clarke
FOLL: Griffin, Fyfe, de Boer
I/C from: Palmer, Crowley, Duffield, Suban, Faulks, Pitt, Lower
IN: Crowley, Faulks, Suban, Pitt
OUT: Hayden
NEW: Peter Faulks (Williamstown)

WEST COAST
B: Schofield, Glass, Hurn
HB: S.Selwood, Mackenzie, Waters
C: Embley, Priddis, Rosa
HF: Ebert, Kennedy, Nicoski
F: LeCras, Lynch, Naitanui
FOLL: Cox, A.Selwood, Shuey
I/C from: Smith, Gaff, Brown, Sheppard, McGinnity, Hams, Darling
IN: Hams, Brown, McGinnity, Sheppard
OUT: Stevens


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Round 17 Supercoach results:
*Tambling Owns* 1,893 def 1,871 Hawthorn Victory
*InEddieWeTrust* 2,286 def 1,464 Sickburn
*sXe_Lions* 2,214 def 2,029 HawksNKS
Autofill 3 1,033 def by 1,765 *Selwood>YourLife*
*Lawl's Minions* 2,171 def 2,114 Jobbing ain't Easy
Autofill 2 969 def by 1,112 *Autofill 4*
*Front Runners* 1,838 def 745 Autofill 1
*Unstoppable Force* 1,906 def 1,661 Epitome of Awesome










Round 18 fixtures:
Tambling Owns vs Selwood>YourLife
InEddieWeTrust vs HawksNKS
sXe_Lions vs Sickburn
Autofill 3 vs Hawthorn Victory
Lawl's Minions vs Epitome of Awesome
Autofill 2 vs Autofill 1
Front Runners vs Autofill 4
Unstoppable Force vs Jobbing ain't Easy


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Simon Buckley obviously climbed on the roof of Victoria Park until Mick let him come in the front door and join the team for this week.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

TAMBLING OWNS~!


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao 95/18 at 3/4 time. top effort fellas.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Hans Moleman at full forward for Adelaide it seems:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the ball would have to reach full forward for that to happen.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sam Reid is going to be one of the best forwards in the league once he sorts his kicking out. Wouldn't be surprised to see him have a Jack Riewoldt breakout year next year. Guy is very tall, has a great pair of hands and always works his way into a contest. Kicking is wayward, but that can be fixed over a preseason if they work at it hard enough.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Tipping is going better this week, 3/3 Yay!


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

2/3 thanks to the Dogs.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

3/3 too. Dogs were never going to beat Sydney with their finals chances shot after last week.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Sydney almost let them with shitty kicking, 16.18 ffs.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, some of their kicking was horrendous, even in general play from guys like Shaw. Adam Goodes kicking for goal is hilarious, because he never settles before he kicks. He just looks like an absolute spastic.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

3/3 too


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

best mark since burton's.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Freak mark. Not as good as Moorcroft's, but that's got to be the winner for this year.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

great mark, especially with the lack of momentum he had. basically a standing start.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Was working and listening to Triple M's call of the Walker mark. The commentators practically jizzed their pants when it happened. After seeing the mark, I can see why they did. 

Gonna be tough to beat that this year, it was like one that everybody's tried at least once while growing up in the backyard or at school. Sensational.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Amazing mark, that'll win it this year unless Nic Nat does something else special. Stoked for Sydney to win today, we really needed it.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

not even close


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

It isn't as good as people say, I've seen a few this year from other players better. Jurrah would have had one better, I remember one against us too.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Heath Hocking was probably just happy he held a mark.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

richmond are just about the worst team in the competition.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Hopefully their thrashing takes the focus off of our shithouse performance.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Went to the game and was reasonably impressed. The highlight was McGuane trying to shepherd Selwood, only to get flattened with a huge bump. The sound just rung through the stadium. Would have been pretty embarrassing for the full back to get smashed by a midfielder when he went to instigate the contact.

Mitchy D for Rising Star campaign continues too.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

****ROUND 18 - RESULTS****​
First and foremost I'd like to voice my disappointment at Hayden Ballantyne for missing that goal after the siren. Because of him I didn't get a perfect 8 and didn't move up to equal first. Typical bloody Freo always have to screw somebody over...but why me?? :side:

Ok so now I'm done sulking on with the results.  I've discovered a few things from this round. First I think it's safe to say that this round was fairly predictable. Second, BkB's and Kiz's egos have inflated a little more since they both tipped a perfect 8 this week.  And lastly Gards has got to be the ballsiest tipper I've come across on this forum.....and I honestly feel bad that it's not paying off for you at the moment mate! 

BkB Hulk - 8
Kiz - 8
Aussie - 7
Jobbed Out - 7
Lawls - 7
sXe_Maverick - 7
The Pounce - 7
Triple HBK - 7
Nige™ - 6
-WR- - 6
SMD - 5
Gards - 4

*PROGRESSIVE SCORES:*
BkB stretches his lead with 108. Tied for second are Kiz and myself on 106 and in third is sXe_Maverick with 104:

BkB Hulk - 108
Kiz - 106
Aussie - 106
sXe_Maverick - 104
Jobbed Out - 103
Triple HBK - 100
Lawls - 98
The Pounce - 97
Nige™ - 95
SMD - 95
-WR- - 93
Gards - 84

****ROUND 19****​
Where the hell has this season gone? Anyway, the round is open and the deadline is *Friday July 29 at 7.40pm*

*Friday July 29*
Etihad Stadium - 7.40pm
North Melbourne vs. Carlton

*Saturday July 30*
Skilled Stadium - 2.10pm
Geelong vs. Melbourne

Etihad Stadium - 2.10pm
Western Bulldogs vs. West Coast

Gold Coast Stadium - 7.10pm
Gold Coast vs. St Kilda

Paterson's Stadium - 7.40pm
Fremantle vs. Hawthorn

*Sunday July 31*
MCG - 2.10pm
Collingwood vs. Essendon

AAMI Stadium - 4.40pm
Adelaide vs. Port Adelaide

_Bye - Brisbane, Richmond, Sydney_

Good luck.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

walkers or this?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

walkers

former hawthorn and essendon goalsneak mark williams has been forced into retirement through injury. a shame, he looked to have the world at his feet at hawthorn.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

How about Krakouer's against Adelaide.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)




----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Krakouers mark was way to over rated it wasnt even that great.

Also Neil Craig has just stepped down as the crows coach.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

For you WR 8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

NEIL'S GAWN

YOU FUCKING RIPPER


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

His replacement will be Craig Neil. A man who looks surprisingly like Neil Craig.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

The only thing I'm surprised about is that it's taken him this long to step down/Adelaide to sack him. Would have thought they would have done this weeks ago.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it makes sense this week.

we play port in the showdown. craig steps down the week before, fire the players up to play for the new coach.

or something along those lines. plus, you cant dump a coach after one bad performance (melbourne game). the st kilda game was the straw that broke the camel's back.



> The schedule for Round 24 is as follows:
> 
> Friday
> 7.40pm (all times AEST): Geelong v Collingwood (Ch 7)
> ...


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Supercoach results:
*Tambling Owns* 1,837 def 1,515 Selwood>YourLife
*InEddieWeTrust* 2,478 def 1,979 HawksNKS
*sXe_Lions * 1,830 def 1,711 Sickburn
Autofill 3 1,113 def by 1,981 *Hawthorn Victory*
*Lawl's Minions* 2,009 def 1,527 Epitome of Awesome
Autofill 2 986 def by 1,023 *Autofill 1*
*Front Runners* 1,729 def 1,132 Autofill 4
Unstoppable Force 2,062 def by 2,166 *Jobbing ain't Easy*










No games this week due to three teams having the bye. The season concludes in round 20 before finals in rounds 21-24.

Here are the round 20 fixtures:
Tambling Owns (6th)	vs HawksNKS (7th)
InEddieWeTrust (1st)	vs Selwood>YourLife (12th)
sXe_Lions (2nd)	vs Hawthorn Victory (5th)
Autofill 3 (13th)	vs Sickburn (10th)
Lawl's Minions (8th)	vs Autofill 1 (15th)
Autofill 2 (16th)	vs Epitome of Awesome (11th)
Front Runners (3rd)	vs Jobbing ain't Easy (4th)
Unstoppable Force (9th)	vs Autofill 4 (14th)


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Matty Knights to Adelaide rumours are go. I may be the one starting them, but they're go nonetheless.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> Matty Knights to Adelaide rumours are go. I may be the one starting them, but they're go nonetheless.


Matthew Lloyd as his assistant 8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

A brawl to break out between dumb and dumber in the coach's box.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Malthouse and Buckley?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

bryan taylor head coach
dwayne russell
robert walls
luke darcy
matthew lloyd as his assistants.

the dumbshit crew


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Bruce as coach of the soon to be renamed Aboriginal Crows. Delicious.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

nah, sheeds and choco at the ingigenous gws will bring in lovett.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Triple HBK said:


> No games this week due to three teams having the bye. The season concludes in round 20 before finals in rounds 21-24.


Now I know how Richmond feel.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Both Nick Riewoldt and Luke McPharlin accepted one match bans.

How the hell do they work out reducing a three match ban down to one match? I swear I still don't follow this points system they have in place.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

25% off for an early guilty plea and 25% off for a good record, I guess, which knocks off half the demerit points. The system is ridiculous.

Daniel Jackson got two weeks for a "headbutt" (head touch) last year. Judd got nothing for throwing an elbow. System sucks.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

riewoldt should have been gone for trying to penetrate that roos player with his knee.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

He thought it was Zac Dawson from behind.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

And St Kilda fans are up in arms about how you cant bump or tackle anymore... Welcome back to 2009 guys


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Happy we don't have any St. Kilda supporters on here. The club is a disgrace. It's too bad too, because Ross Lyon is actually likable.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I thought the Saints would be pretty popular and at least have the odd fan on here. Maybe not! Seeing them play & lose twice when I was out there was very enjoyable, especially at the hands of the Hawks in the most amazing stadium I've ever been to in the MCG.

One thing that has surprised me over here is that Yahoo have picked up the Walker mark and AFL's popularity is non-existent in this country if you don't watch ESPN. It didn't get a good response though. Most people were saying it was just a normal catch.fpalm


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

I hope to god that the Adelaide Crows get one of the many good assistant coaches around the AFL like Scott Burns or I wouldn't mind Rodney Eade. I think having a former crows player like Rehn, Bassett or Goodwin wouldn't be the right choice, need new face and new ideas.

Oh and if Bickley ends up staying then the crows will be just as disappointing as they have been this year. Beating teams like Port, Gold Coast, Brisbane and Richmond should no way warrant him staying as head coach.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> I thought the Saints would be pretty popular and at least have the odd fan on here. Maybe not! Seeing them play & lose twice when I was out there was very enjoyable, especially at the hands of the Hawks in the most amazing stadium I've ever been to in the MCG.
> 
> One thing that has surprised me over here is that Yahoo have picked up the Walker mark and AFL's popularity is non-existent in this country if you don't watch ESPN. It didn't get a good response though. Most people were saying it was just a normal catch.fpalm


:lmao, a normal catch? compared to what, all the other sports where players jump cleanly onto the shoulders of another?


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

North Melbourne v Carlton


Friday, 7:40pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

NORTH MELBOURNE
B: Tarrant, Pedersen, Firrito
HB: Rawlings, Thompson, McMahon
C: Wells, Greenwood, Macmillan
HF: Ziebell, Edwards, Harvey
F: Campbell, Petrie, Hansen
FOLL: Goldstein, Bastinac, Swallow
I/C: Adams, Cunnington, Richardson, Harper
EMG: Urquhart, Warren, Grima
IN: Cunnington
OUT: Warren

CARLTON
B: Yarran, Henderson, Laidler
HB: Duigan, Thornton, Davies
C: Scotland, McLean, Murphy
HF: Simpson, Gibbs, Betts
F: Garlett, Kreuzer, Walker
FOLL: Warnock, Robinson, Judd
I/C: Houlihan, Armfield, Ellard, Tuohy
EMG: Bower, Russell, Curnow
IN: Houlihan, McLean
OUT: Curnow, Twomey

Western Bulldogs v West Coast


Saturday, 2:10pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

WESTERN BULLDOGS
B: Wood, Williams, Hargrave
HB: Morris, Mulligan, Higgins
C: Cross, Boyd, Picken
HF: Barlow, Jones, Dahlhaus
F: Sherman, Hall, Giansiracusa
FOLL: Hudson, Griffen, Ward
I/C: Stack, Roughead, Hooper, Liberatore
EMG: Markovic, Wallis, Schofield
IN: Hargrave, Murphy, Stack, Mulligan, Roughead, Sherman, Barlow
OUT: Addison, Cooney (knee), Gilbee, Higgins (knee), Grant, Markovic, Djerrkura (Achilles)

WEST COAST
B: Hurn, Glass, Schofield
HB: Waters, Mackenzie, S.Selwood
C: Rosa, Priddis, Embley
HF: Nicoski, Lynch, Ebert
F: Darling, Lycett, LeCras
FOLL: Cox, A.Selwood, Shuey
I/C: Swift, Smith, McGinnity, Gaff
EMG: Dalziell, Sheppard, Weedon
IN: Swift, Lycett
OUT: Kennedy (eye), Naitanui (soreness)
NEW: Lycett (Port Magpies)

Geelong v Melbourne


Saturday, 2:10pm AEST, Skilled Stadium

GEELONG
B: Wojcinski, Scarlett, Lonergan
HB: Mackie, Taylor, Enright
C: Ling, Selwood, Bartel
HF: Varcoe, Hawkins, Stokes
F: Christensen, Mooney, Johnson
FOLL: Ottens, Chapman, Corey
I/C: Kelly, Milburn, West, Duncan
EMG: Motlop, Cowan, Guthrie
IN: Johnson, Ling, Mooney, Ottens
OUT: Byrnes (calf), J.Hunt (back), Cowan, Podsiadly (facial soreness)

MELBOURNE
B: Strauss, Frawley, Jones
HB: Garland, Rivers, Nicholson
C: Trengove, Gysberts, Sylvia
HF: Dunn, Watts, Howe
F: Green, Jurrah, Maric
FOLL: Jamar, Moloney, Tapscott
I/C: Bate, Petterd, Martin, McKenzie
EMG: Bartram, Gawn, McDonald
IN: Jurrah
OUT: Bennell

Gold Coast v St Kilda


Saturday, 7:10pm AEST, Metricon Stadium

GOLD COAST
B: Weller, Bock, Brown
HB: Hunt, Thompson, Harbrow
C: Bennell, Ablett, McKenzie
HF: Stanley, Lynch, Prestia
F: Brennan, Fraser, Krakouer
FOLL: Smith, Swallow, Rischitelli
I/C: Jolly, Shaw, May, Taylor
EMG: Liddy, Hickey, Tape
IN: Hunt, Jolly, May, Taylor
OUT: Toy, Liddy, Iles (hip), Wilkinson
NEW: Taylor (Geelong Under-18s)

ST KILDA
B: Polo, Dawson, Clarke
HB: Goddard, Fisher, Dempster
C: Armitage, Dal Santo, Gram
HF: Peake, Koschitzke, Gilbert
F: Milne, Gamble, Schneider
FOLL: McEvoy, Jones, Montagna
I/C: Geary, Steven, Ray, Lynch
EMG: Baker, Blake, Simpkin
IN: Lynch
OUT: Riewoldt (suspended)

Fremantle v Hawthorn


Saturday, 5:40pm WST, Patersons Stadium

FREMANTLE
B: Broughton, Grover, Johnson
HB: Lower, Silvagni, Duffield
C: de Boer, Barlow, Ibbotson
HF: Ballantyne, Pavlich, Mzungu
F: Fyfe, Mayne, McPhee
FOLL: Griffin, Hill, Crowley
I/C: Palmer, Clark, Roberton, Anthony
EMG: Faulks, Pearce, Faulks
IN: Palmer, Anthony
OUT: McPharlin (suspended), Suban (soreness)

HAWTHORN
B: Cheney, Gibson, Murphy
HB: Guerra, Birchall, Puopolo
C: Lewis, Mitchell, Smith
HF: Osborne, Franklin, Shiels
F: Burgoyne, Hale, Rioli
FOLL: Bailey, Hodge, Sewell
I/C: Ellis, Whitecross, Breust, Suckling
EMG: Ladson, Lisle, Bruce
IN: Suckling
OUT: Savage (shoulder)

Collingwood v Essendon


Sunday, 2:10pm AEST, MCG

COLLINGWOOD
B: Davis, Reid, O'Brien
HB: Macaffer, Maxwell, Goldsack
C: Swan, Thomas, Buckley
HF: Blair, Tarrant, Krakouer
F: Sidebottom, Cloke, Brown
FOLL: Wood, Pendlebury, Ball
I/C from: Johnson, Beams, Keeffe, Fasolo, Rounds, Sinclair, Ugle
IN: Rounds, Sinclair, Ugle, Beams, Jolly
OUT: Wood, McCarthy
NEW: Ben Sinclair (Oakleigh U18s), Kirk Ugle (Swan Districts)

ESSENDON
B: Heppell, Myers, Dyson
HB: Hardingham, Carlisle, Prismall
C: Monfries, Howlett, McVeigh
HF: Jetta, Ryder, Watson
F: Colyer, Crameri, Melksham
FOLL: Hille, Zaharakis, Stanton
I/C from: Davey, Reimers, Slattery, Welsh, Bellchambers, Browne, Ross
IN: Watson, Welsh, Bellchambers, Browne, Ross
OUT: Pears (knee), Hurley (foot)
NEW: Michael Ross (Gippsland U18s)

Adelaide v Port Adelaide


Sunday, 4:10pm CST, AAMI Stadium

ADELAIDE
B: Johncock, Rutten, Otten
HB: Doughty, Talia, van Berlo
C: Mackay, S.Thompson, Reilly
HF: Petrenko, Dangerfield, Henderson
F: Walker, Tippett, Wright
FOLL: Jacobs, Vince, Sloane
I/C from: Reilly, Moran, Knights, Maric, Gunston, Tambling, Smith
IN: Knights, Maric, Walker, Riley
OUT: Symes (jaw)
NEW: Aiden Riley (Wollongong Lions)

PORT ADELAIDE
B: Chaplin, Trengove, O'Shea
HB: Logan, Salter, Jacobs
C: Pearce, Boak, Salopek
HF: Rodan, C.Cornes, Hartlett
F: J.Westhoff, Schulz, Gray
FOLL: Lobbe, Cassisi, Thomas
I/C from: Banner, Hitchcock, Pettigrew, C.Cornes, Ebert, Broadbent, D.Stewart
IN: D.Stewart, J.Westhoff, Broadbent
OUT: -


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

LYCETT

what a GUN


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Looking forward to the game tonight, North Melbourne looked good recently (except the killing by the pies) and Carlton are pushing for a top 4 spot. Carlton's midfeild will probably be too strong for the Kangaroos and they should win.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Just got back from the game. Was pretty good, especially with North up. Some fat bitch in front of me didn't appreciate me calling Houlihan a useless ......, but, to be fair to me, he is. Started saying it just to wind her up, and by the end of the night I think she wanted to knock me out. She wasn't a fan of us talking about the Carlton banner, wondering if it would say "Ryan Houlihan - shittest player to ever play 200 games?", talking about if he even deserved to be subbed in for his 200th game, and if he could even get a touch when he was the only fresh man on the field.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

1/1. Let's go perfect round :side:


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

0/1

hopefully my other outrageous tips can work


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

You're not going to catch me anyway, Lawls. Kylie and Kiz probably will, but you won't. 8*D


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

I know hence why I went a few upsets this round 8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hope they dont so you fall further behind scum.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

loladelaide


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lol collingwood want vince cos daisy thomas is leaving


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

why does WALLABEN have a liverpool avy?


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Kiz said:


> lol collingwood want vince cos daisy thomas is leaving


ok


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

King Kenny said:


> why does WALLABEN have a liverpool avy?


Glory hunting.

He lost a bet with RUS on the first try of the Tigers/Manly match.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

If you're gonna have an avatar bet, at least have it on a real sport...


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Lol Melbourne, hopefully this is the biggest thrashing of the weekend.



Edit: 114 points at half time, 12 goals in the second quarter....fuck.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, this is fun to watch. Glad to see Money getting five on return in the first half. Not much to say on the game really, other than it's great fun to watch.

Also great to see Selwood, Corey and others getting into Dunn for him trying to get Chappy to hit him. Chris Scott showing why he's a great coach there too.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

could this be the biggest defeat ever?


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

It's fun to watch because I know a Melbourne fan with a big mouth and the habit of hanging shit on people who's teams lose.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

King Kenny said:


> could this be the biggest defeat ever?


Possibly, but I don't think we'll go on with it. We hold the record for the highest score against the Brisbane Bears already, but I'm not sure about highest winning margin.

The Doggies look awful too.

Still a shot at the 200 point win at three quarter time. Come on.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

180 points , with at least 5 minutes left that's I call that going on with it after half time. Bailey has to be sacked after this, what a fucking rabble.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

:lmao at the score


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

37.11.233 to 7.5.47, 186 points. Geelong could have been scoreless after quarter time and still won.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Talk about a SMASHING!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Guess I can settle for 186 points. There aren't any Melbourne supporters here, are there?


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I doubt you'd find out now anyway.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

My friend is going to cop so much shit on Monday, currently waiting for updates on Supercoach.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jobbed_Out said:


> I doubt you'd find out now anyway.


That's very true.



slassar136 said:


> My friend is going to cop so much shit on Monday, currently waiting for updates on Supercoach.


Stevie Johnson would have to be a shout for the highest score ever. Seven goals, 34 disposals and 11 score assists. Would have to be at least close to the highest score for a team ever too.


----------



## KB# 24 (Jul 13, 2010)

BkB Hulk said:


> Stevie Johnson would have to be a shout for the highest score ever. Seven goals, 34 disposals and 11 score assists. Would have to be at least close to the highest score for a team ever too.


http://live.fanfooty.com.au/game/matchscores.html?id=3843

Apparently only 199, could be wrong though. Quite sure I have seen Ablett with over 200 before.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Apparently Dean Cox got 210 today, but I haven't checked because I'm watching the game on delay on Channel 10.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Supercoach: Geelong
Steve Johnson - 199 points 
Joel Corey - 155
Joel Selwood - 155
Jimmy Bartel - 138

Melbourne: 
Jordie Mckenzie - 99
James Frawley - 74
colin Garland - 71
Jack Trengrove - 71


----------



## KB# 24 (Jul 13, 2010)

Cox actually scored higher than 210.

Surely now Bailey will be sacked.


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)

Player	KI	HA	MA	TA	FK	FA	HI	GL	BH	TOTAL
RUC	1. Cox, Dean	19	8	13	0	2	1	37	1	1	Points: 213


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Just been out and couldn't believe the 186 point SMASHING, Dean Bailey sacking talks will begin again and for good reason.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i got cox, stevie j and selwood. if only it was for something.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

4/4. I'm coming for you BULK


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I've got 5/5 though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

del santo also managed 189 points.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

prismall goes down with an acl. collyer snaps his leg or something after it gets crunched under him.

yet essendon lead by a point. great game so far.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

4 minutes later they're up by 20.

collingwood have had 8 goals kicked on them in the first quarter for the first time since 2005.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

The short bench and the understrength side did well, Pies took advantage and the margin flattered Collingwood in the end.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

BkB Hulk said:


> I've got 5/5 though.


:lmao

classic WALLABEN


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

King Kenny said:


> :lmao
> 
> classic WALLABEN


I was yet to know the score of Hawthorn and Fremantle.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

7/7

Boom.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Went to Collingwood-Essendon today as a neutral supporter. Far out, Collingwood play great football on the counter attack. After being about 5 goals down during the second quarter and still win by about 11-12 goals is just astonishing. 10 goals in the last quarter - wow.

Theyre gonna go back to back this year for sure.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

First perfect round of the year, but that bitch BULK also got one. Looks like a fight for the podium this year, rather than the overall win.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Kiz and Kylie have also had a good season. The rest of you can fight for fourth. :side:


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

If you didnt get a perfect round this week, you're an idiot.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:side:

7/8. thought freo at subi would do much better.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Not necessarily. North Melbourne have a very good record against Carlton and would have been worth a tip, Freo/Hawthorn wasn't really a foregone conclusion, and no one knows what both South Australia teams will do, even with a new coach at the helm of Adelaide.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

got a nice score of 2353 even though i had ben jacobs and jack riewoldt in the team that didnt score.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

http://www.theage.com.au/afl/melbourne-demons/demons-sack-bailey-20110731-1i6hh.html



> Demons sack Bailey
> Caroline Wilson
> July 31, 2011 - 9:06PM
> 
> ...


Another week, another sacking...


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

That's a shame. Dean Bailey seems like one of the nicest guys in football, and he really looked like he had an idea of where he wanted to go with the club. The result was bad on the weekend, but he did a good job with the group and did an amazing job bringing the best out of guys like Mark Jamar, who had always been good at VFL level, yet never looked like he would make it at AFL.

Would be very interesting if Viney got the full-time job, with his son due to be drafted under the FS rule in 2012.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he shouldnt have been sacked. bailey should have resigned in shame.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Not a suprise something had to give after that 30 goal beating by Geelong. Melbourne had a few games where they looked good but were way too inconsistent and had some dissapointing losses.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Now Garry Lyon needs to either nut up and take the job or help the club find a coach who can rebuild them into a top 8 side. I know a few Dees fans who want him to shut up about the coaching if he isn't going to put his hat into the ring.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Honestly not surprised Bailey got the boot for that. No club can cop a monstrous belting like that and not have someone's head roll. Melbourne have been on a roller coaster for way too long and this clearly was the final straw. If not then he would have been gone if they missed the 8.

But Bailey should not be the only person being hung out to dry. That honestly had to be one of the most disgraceful performances I have ever come across. All of those players need to hang their head in shame for that. 



BkB Hulk said:


> Guess I can settle for 186 points. There aren't any Melbourne supporters here, are there?


I'm almost positive SMD is. Poor bugger, I'm really feeling for him. I would honestly hate to be a Melbourne supporter right now.



Triple HBK said:


> Theyre gonna go back to back this year for sure.


Wash your mouth out with soap! That kind of language is offensive! :no:

****ROUND 19 - RESULTS****​So this week we've had 2 coaches bite the dust and a team that clearly decided not to show up. Good however to see the tipping in fine form this week. BkB, sXe, Trips and myself all mustered up a perfect 7/7:

Aussie - 7
BkB Hulk - 7
sXe_Maverick - 7
Triple HBK - 7
Jobbed Out - 6
Kiz - 6
Nige™ - 6
SMD - 6
The Pounce - 6
-WR- - 6
Lawls - 4
Gards - 3

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
BkB is still holding his lead with 115. I remain in second with 113 and Kiz moves down a spot, booting sXe off the podium with 112:

BkB Hulk - 115
Aussie - 113
Kiz - 112
sXe_Maverick - 111
Jobbed Out - 109
Triple HBK - 107
The Pounce - 103
Lawls - 102
Nige™ - 101
SMD - 101
-WR- - 99
Gards - 87

****ROUND 20****​
Is it just me, or has this season completely flown by? Round 20 is now open and the deadline will be *Friday August 5 - 7.40pm*

*Friday August 5*
Etihad Stadium - 7.40pm
St Kilda vs. Fremantle

*Saturday August 6*
Skilled Stadium - 2.10pm
Geelong vs. Gold Coast (Ok who's calling it? Bigger margin than this week??)

MCG - 2.10pm
Carlton vs. Melbourne

Etihad Stadium - 7.10pm
Essendon vs. Sydney

AAMI Stadium - 7.40pm
Port Adelaide vs. Collingwood

Gabba - 1.10pm
Brisbane vs. Adelaide

Aurora Stadium - 2.10pm
Hawthorn vs. North Melbourne

Paterson's Stadium - 4.40pm
West Coast vs. Richmond

_Bye - Western Bulldogs_

Good luck.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no chance geelong will beat gold coast by more than 100. gold coast will try and geelong will be tired.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I wouldn't say we'll be tired considering Melbourne exerted no physical pressure whatsoever on the weekend. It won't be bigger though.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Triple HBK said:


> If you didnt get a perfect round this week, you're an idiot.


or you went upsets are you are behind


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

bailey admitted today to tanking.

disgrace.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Serves them right if Scully leaves and goes to GWS next season after tanking to get him.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Lyon is an absolute joke. There's not a chance he could do a better job unless he was given far better resources, so I don't see why he spends so much time running his mouth. I know he loves the club, but he's not a coach, nor will he have an understanding of what he should be doing as a coach.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lyon always has been all talk no action. unwilling to put his reputation on the line. whatever reputation that is.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I was going to say....what reputation are you referring to? 

Lyon honestly needs to put up or shut up. He's so good about running his mouth about what Melbourne should be doing so why not apply for the coaching position or simply stop running his mouth.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Watched the footy classified show tonight on Channel 9 where Gary Lyon stated he will not coach Melbourne and will only help out with short term stuff at the club. They did raise some interesting points about Melbourne's new coach stating they need a strong ex-coach who will lead the players which I agree with, thing is their aren't many of them around.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Lyon won't coach because he knows he would do a shithouse job.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

thomas basically called him a shit coach.

eade will be at melbourne next season.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Adelaide, Melbourne, Brisbane, Western Bulldogs, Port and maybe Richmond should all be looking for new coaches next year. 

Any ideas on who will end up coaching these teams?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

brisbane: voss
port: primus
richmond: hardwick

top 2 clubs cant afford to get rid of their coaches, hardwick hasnt been smashed by 186 points

as for the others, eade to melbourne. the rest is just random.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

No way Richmond should sack Hardwick. It'd be a ridiculous move. The guy has done a great deal with what little he's been given and can't be blamed for a list that has no depth beyond their top ten or so players. Voss and Primus will both stay too. The board seems to have Voss' back, and sacking Primus when he inherited a shit list with basically no leaders just a year ago would do nothing for Port.

Who they should be looking at:

Adelaide - Roos
Melbourne - Eade
Doggies - Alan Richardson

Who they'll probably end up with:

Adelaide - Bickley
Melbourne - Eade
Doggies - Leon Cameron


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fuck you gws, fuck you in the ass you cunts.

philthy


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Now we just need another new team to come in and take Rutten. 8*D

Very smart signing for GWS. Davis is already quality, plus he should play for GWS for a long time to come, along with the rest of the youngsters they draft.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Dissapointed that Davis went to GWS, second year the new team has taken our CHB 

Scully looks pretty certain to go there too, who else are they likely to get?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Dale Thomas seems to be taking an awful long time to agree to a deal, although I doubt he'd jump over to GWS. Scully, Mitch Clark, Callan Ward and Rhys Palmer will probably all make the jump. Not too sure beyond that.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Collingwood would have to worry a bit about Thomas, anyone who won't sign till the end of the season becomes more and more likely to go to GWS. From Adelaide I also know Walker and Vince haven't signed yet, wouldn't blame Walker if he left as Craig always seem to keep him out of the team. If I remember correctly they stated on Footy Classified that GWS don't have much interest in him.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

GWS would have to trade if they wanted either Vince or Walker. I'd imagine Walker will stay now, while Vince to Collingwood was being talked about before, wasn't it?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

sydney really want walker. 1st rounder + grundy would do it for me.

collingwood will make a play for vince if thomas goes.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Can't blame Sydney for wanting Walker. Jesse White has been a huge disappointment for them. They need a tall to partner Sam Reid.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

BDFW said:


> Adelaide, Melbourne, Brisbane, Western Bulldogs, Port and maybe Richmond should all be looking for new coaches next year.
> 
> Any ideas on who will end up coaching these teams?


I don't think Richmond should get rid of Hardwick yet, I'd say Richmond are slowly getting better. I think their jobberific form recently is due to having a young team.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah I guess Hardwick will get another year. This year they have had some good wins over Fremantle and Essendon it's just them losses to Port and Gold Coast that hurt them a lot. If Richmond aren't pushing for finals next year then I think a new coach will arrive.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The losses to Gold Coast and Port wouldn't have happened if they didn't sell home games. Hardwick needs to be given a lot more time, because their list is garbage. They have no depth down back with one good tall (Rance) and one good smaller defender (Newman), a lack of midfield depth (Foley, Cotchin, Martin + Deledio are good), crap ruckmen, and not enough talent up forward outside of Riewoldt and Vickery. They have some young players with potential, but Hardwick can't possibly be expected to completely overhaul such a shit list so fast. Sacking him any time within the next few years would be yet another coaching mistake by Richmond.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

you didn't mention JAKE "PUSH UP KING" KING


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> The losses to Gold Coast and Port wouldn't have happened if they didn't sell home games. Hardwick needs to be given a lot more time, because their list is garbage. They have no depth down back with one good tall (Rance) and one good smaller defender (Newman), a lack of midfield depth (Foley, Cotchin, Martin + Deledio are good), crap ruckmen, and not enough talent up forward outside of Riewoldt and *Vickery*. They have some young players with potential, but Hardwick can't possibly be expected to completely overhaul such a shit list so fast. Sacking him any time within the next few years would be yet another coaching mistake by Richmond.


That's another thing, Vickery has had to ruck alot more than he should have to, leaves them short of marking options in the forward line.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah, he's become a really good forward for them and he shouldn't have to play in the ruck much. He's a smart player in the forward line and knows how to get into space, with Riewoldt sucking others away from their spots in the zone. He's also a surprisingly great kick for goal.

I'd be really surprised if Richmond didn't make a play for Hamish McIntosh in trade week. He'd be an ideal pickup for them.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

2010 - 6 wins
2011 - 5.5 wins [with games against WCE (A), SYD (H), MEL (A), ADEL (A) & NM (H)] 

If they can finish the year winning at least two of these games and then build on that next season then Hardwick will be safe. If they continue this terrible run of form and struggle in these remaining games and then finish on around 6 wins in 2012 then I think Richmond fans will become a bit restless.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

concerning us, i loved that phil harper basically told phil judas to gagf, while doughty called him a money chaser was spot on. should tell him to fuck off back to sydney and finish his rehab there.






bloody disappointed, future captain, so on and so on. thanks phil judas, hope you enjoy your smashings and numerous more shoulder injuries before youre 23.

also, loved eddie everywhere coming out and slamming gws/afl for this. davis getting paid 800k is disgusting for a 20 year old with 2 shoulder reconstructions.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Meh, I hope he does well there.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

I'm annoyed that he left us, could've been a future captain but he's gone now and I hope he does well at GWS.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm convinced by Sheedy's comments that he actually doesn't know who Davis is. Guy is absolutely clueless.

Chadley Cornes is set to retire after the Port game against Collingwood, while Jamie Charman has retired effective immediately. Always thought Chad was an absolute cock, but Jamie Charman has been one of my favourite players of the past decade. Good ruckman, and seemingly a really good bloke off the field from what we heard about him trying to make amends for Brisbane players making dicks of themselves in public.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

cornes may have bee a fuckwit, but for about 4 years, he was the best chb in the competition. still easily in port's 22, while could slot into most team's backlines still.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

As a person I thought Chad Cornes was annoying as hell but as a player I didn't mind his rough and tough approach to playing, also in the games he has played this year he hasn't looked like the worst player at Port Adelaide. I totally forgot Charman was still on the Brisbane list probably because he hasn't really played in the last three years. Seems like he has been around for ages but he is only 29 years old, too bad injuries got the best of him.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Ablett claiming a hamstring injury to avoid being dismantled in Geelong this weekend :hmm:


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Will the prospect of back to back 180+ point wins entice BULK down to Geelong to watch the match?


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Without Ablett the Suns will be looking at a bigger loss at Skilled Staduim, hopefully Geelong don't play as good as they did last week or it could get ugly very quick.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

apparently we have offered clarkson a contract of 800k per year for 4-5 years, and clarkson might consider it because he wants a long team contract, yet hawthorn only want to offer 700k/2 years. plz plz plz.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

That would be a ridiculously good move for Adelaide.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

I'd love Alistair Clarkson at the crows, but I still see it as a bit of a long shot until something concrete comes about. For Clarkson he would go from a team who are behind the two juggernaut teams to the crows who are likely to struggle to make the top 8.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

You aint getting Clarkson. Simple as that. This current crop of Hawthorn players is something that he's helped create so he wouldnt want to let go of it that easily.





St Kilda v Fremantle


Friday, 7:40pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

ST KILDA
B: Gilbert, Blake, Clarke
HB: Goddard, Fisher, Dempster
C: Armitage, Dal Santo, Gram
HF: Peake, Riewoldt, Steven
F: Milne, Gamble, Schneider
FOLL: McEvoy, Jones, Montagna
I/C: Geary, Koschitzke, Ray, Polo
EMG: Baker, Winmar, Walsh
IN: Riewoldt , Blake
OUT: Dawson (suspended), Lynch

FREMANTLE
B: Grover, Silvagni, Mzungu
HB: Duffield, McPharlin, McPhee
C: Ballantyne, Fyfe, Broughton
HF: Ibbotson, Bradley, Roberton
F: Mayne, Pavlich, Johnson
FOLL: Clarke, Barlow, Hill
I/C: Hinkley, Suban, Pearce, Lower
EMG: Crowley, Pitt, Anthony
IN: McPharlin, Bradley, Hinkley, Suban
OUT: Palmer (ankle), de Boer (knee), Crowley, Anthony

Carlton v Melbourne


Saturday, 2:10pm AEST, MCG

CARLTON
B: Duigan, Henderson, Laidler
HB: Joseph, Thornton, Tuohy
C: Scotland, Judd, Yarran
HF: Simpson, Gibbs, Garlett
F: Betts, Kreuzer, Walker
FOLL: Warnock, Murphy, Robinson
I/C: Armfield, Ellard, McLean, Davies
EMG: Houlihan, O'hAilpin, Lucas
IN: Joseph
OUT: Houlihan

MELBOURNE
B: Strauss, Frawley, Bartram
HB: Garland, Rivers, Macdonald
C: Trengove, McKenzie, Davey
HF: Dunn, Watts, Scully
F: Green, Petterd, Howe
FOLL: Gawn, Moloney, Jones
I/C: Bate, Gysberts, Martin, Tapscott
EMG: Sylvia, Nicholson, McDonald
IN: Davey, Bartram, Macdonald, Scully, Gawn
OUT: Jamar (foot), Sylvia, Jurrah, Maric, Nicholson

Geelong v Gold Coast


Saturday, 2:10pm AEST, Skilled Stadium

GEELONG
B: J.Hunt, Scarlett, Lonergan
HB: Milburn, Taylor, Wojcinski
C: Mackie, Bartel, Kelly
HF: Chapman, Mooney, Stokes
F: Varcoe, Podsiadly, Johnson
FOLL: West, Corey, Selwood
I/C: Ling, Hawkins, Duncan, Christensen
EMG: Gillies, Vardy, Guthrie
IN: Podsiadly, J.Hunt
OUT: Enright (soreness), Ottens (knee)

GOLD COAST
B: Taylor, Thompson, Brown
HB: Wilkinson, Bock, Harbrow
C: Iles, Brennan, Weller
HF: Stanley, Lynch, Krakouer
F: Bennell, May, Fraser,
FOLL: Smith, Swallow, Rischitelli
I/C: Jolly, McKenzie, Harris, Tape
EMG: Shaw, Hickey, Toy
IN: Harris, Iles, Wilkinson, Tape
OUT: Ablett (hamstring), Prestia (achilles), Shaw, Hunt (illness)

Essendon v Sydney


Saturday, 7:20pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

ESSENDON
B: Myers, Hurley, Fletcher
HB: Hardingham, Carlisle, Dyson
C: Melksham, Watson, McVeigh
HF: Jetta, Crameri, Zaharakis
F: Davey, Ryder, Monfries
FOLL: Hille, Stanton, Hocking
I/C: Reimers, Howlett, Heppell, Ross
EMG: Slattery, Welsh, Bellchambers
IN: Fletcher, Hocking, Hurley
OUT: Prismall (knee), Colyer (ankle), Bellchambers

SYDNEY
B: Richards, Johnson, Shaw
HB: Smith, Grundy, Mattner
C: Bird, Goodes, McVeigh
HF: O'Keefe, Reid, Parker
F: Hannebery, Roberts-Thomson, McGlynn
FOLL: Mumford, Bolton, Jack
I/C: Malceski, Kennelly, Kennedy, Jetta
EMG: Gordon, White, Dennis-Lane
No Changes

Port Adelaide v Collingwood


Saturday, 7:10pm CST, AAMI Stadium

PORT ADELAIDE
B: Salter, Pettigrew, Chaplin
HB: Hartlett, Trengove, Pittard
C: Pearce, Boak, K.Cornes
HF: Gray, D.Stewart, Hitchcock
F: Ebert, C.Cornes, J.Westhoff
FOLL: Lobbe, Cassisi, Thomas
I/C: Salopek, Rodan, Banner, O'Shea
EMG: Broadbent, Davenport, Jacobs
IN: D.Stewart, Pittard
OUT: Logan (foot), Schulz (foot/back)

COLLINGWOOD
B: Davis, Reid, Buckley
HB: Johnson, Maxwell, Goldsack
C: Swan, Thomas, Didak
HF: Blair, Tarrant, Krakouer
F: Sidebottom, Cloke, Brown
FOLL: Jolly, Pendlebury, Ball
I/C: Wood, Beams, Rounds, Fasolo
EMG: Macaffer, Sinclair, Young
IN: Didak, Thomas, Wood, Rounds
OUT: O'Brien (knee), Macaffer, Keeffe, Sinclair

Brisbane Lions v Adelaide


Sunday, 1:10pm AEST, Gabba

BRISBANE LIONS
B: McGrath, Patfull, Stiller
HB: Staker, McKeever, Adcock
C: Raines, Rockliff, Hanley
HF: Polkinghorne, Clark, Sheldon
F: Karnezis, Cornelius, Banfield
FOLL: Leuenberger, Black, Redden
I/C from: Power, Hawksley, Buchanan, Harwood, Maguire, Dyson, Bewick
IN: Harwood, Dyson, Bewick
OUT: -
NEW: Dyson (Eastern Ranges U-18s)

ADELAIDE
B: Doughty, Rutten, Otten
HB: Johncock, Talia, Reilly
C: Smith, S.Thompson, Vince
HF: Sloane, Walker, Knights
F: Maric, Gunston, Petrenko
FOLL: Jacobs, Dangerfield, van Berlo
I/C from: Cook, Armstrong, McKernan, Henderson, Riley, L.Thompson, Wright
IN: Cook, Armstrong, McKernan, L.Thompson
OUT:Mackay (knee)

Hawthorn v North Melbourne


Sunday, 2:10pm AEST, Aurora Stadium

HAWTHORN
B: Puopolo, Gibson, Murphy
HB: Suckling, Birchall, Guerra
C: Lewis, Mitchell, Smith
HF: Osborne, Franklin, Shiels
F: Rioli, Hale, Burgoyne
FOLL: Bailey, Hodge, Sewell
I/C from: Ladson, Whitecross, Lisle, Sierakowski, Breust, Cheney, Bruce
IN: Hodge, Lisle, Sierakowski, Bruce
OUT: Ellis (soreness)
NEW: Sierakowski (NSW-ACT U-18s)

NORTH MELBOURNE
B: Tarrant, Pedersen, Firrito
HB: Rawlings, Thompson, McMahon
C: Wells, Greenwood, Ziebell
HF: Harvey, Edwards, Bastinac
F: Campbell, Petrie, Hansen
FOLL: Goldstein, Harper, Swallow
I/C from: Thomas, Urquhart, Garlett, Cunnington, Macmillan, Richardson, Atley
IN: Thomas, Garlett, Macmillan, Atley
OUT: Adams (knee)

West Coast v Richmond


Sunday, 2:40pm WST, Patersons Stadium

WEST COAST
B: Hurn, Glass, Schofield
HB: Smith, Brown, S.Selwood
C: Rosa, Priddis, Embley
HF: Shuey, Darling, Gaff
F: Nicoski, Lynch, LeCras
FOLL: Cox, Kerr, A.Selwood
I/C from: Jones, Masten, Ebert, Naitanui, McGinnity, Dalziell, Sheppard
IN: Kerr, Brown, Masten, Naitanui, Dalziell, Sheppard, Jones
OUT: Waters (elbow), Mackenzie (injured), Swift, Lycett

RICHMOND
B: Houli, Rance, McGuane
HB: Deledio, Thursfield, Dea
C: Cotchin, Martin, Edwards
HF: Jackson, Vickery, Conca
F: Nahas, Riewoldt, King
FOLL: Graham, Tuck, Foley
I/C from: White, Morton, Farmer, Griffiths, Webberley, Grigg, Miller
IN: Farmer, Dea, Webberley, Grigg, Miller
OUT: Newman (knee), Batchelor (soreness)


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Yes but Kennett should have stopped being a dick from the start and signed Clarkson up at the start of the season. All this bullshit about negotiating at the end of the season does my head in. If you want your coach to stay then you sign him up before anyone can poach him. If Clarkson goes, then I'll personally string Kennett up by his balls.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It's amazing to think that Kennett will be gone by next season, yet he could still be responsible for Clarkson also not being there. There's no doubt Clarkson is committed to Hawthorn and has basically built them into what they are today, but the extra job security, plus the chance to build another team must be enticing.

Enright out with general soreness. We seem to be plagued by this horrific injury. :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

maybe your club should stop treating him like a piece of shit and give him what he wants.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Game of the round this week has to be Sydney v Essendon, the loser would really have to fight for their top eight spot. The only other game that will be hard to tip is Adelaide v Brisbane but won't have any effect on the finals picture, the rest of the games should be pretty easy to tip.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

BkB Hulk said:


> It's amazing to think that Kennett will be gone by next season, yet he could still be responsible for Clarkson also not being there. There's no doubt Clarkson is committed to Hawthorn and has basically built them into what they are today, but the extra job security, plus the chance to build another team must be enticing.
> 
> Enright out with general soreness. We seem to be plagued by this horrific injury. :side:


Of course it would be enticing, especially considering what he did with the Hawks he could easily do with Adelaide. I would like to hope that Kennett would do the smart thing and do anything to keep Clarkson at Hawthorn, but Kennett is a stubborn prick and will still let his ego get the better of him.



Kiz said:


> maybe your club should stop treating him like a piece of shit and give him what he wants.


I'm not putting it on the whole club. Kennett seems to be the only one being a dickhead about it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

one good point that was mentioned on the crows board on bigfooty is that crows have always backed their coach. no coach has been sacked by the board.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Kiz said:


> one good point that was mentioned on the crows board on bigfooty is that crows have always backed their coach. no coach has been sacked by the board.


Is that because they all jump before they are pushed?

If Bickley wants the job I think he will get it, because he has 4 out of 6 games where he is a good chance to win. I hope the crows look outside of Adelaide for a coach so the team can have a bit of a change.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ok, cornes got the arse, but he deserved it for being graham STUDLEY cornes.
not too sure what happened with shaw
blight retired at the end of the 99 season
ayres left after being told he wouldnt get a new deal at the end of the season
craig stepped down.

top of my wishlist would be clarkson, followed by neeld, richardson, hinkley, sanderson and burns. i think any one of them would make a good/great coast, besides the obvious clarkson, who is one of the best around. omitted the obvious malthouse/roos types, as they're out of reach by a long way, and while clarkson is unrealistic, stranger things have happened. there needs to be a complete cleanout of coaches bar maybe clarke and hart.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

james strauss just suffered a terrible broke leg. felt sick seeing it.

he has broken his tibula, the same that barlow broke.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

It was actually young 21 year old James Strauss who broke his leg, reminded me of browns broken leg poor guy.

Geelong looking a lot like last week, half time it's 112-18.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah i edited it, thought they said frawley but yeah. 

when was the last time a team kicked about 60 goals over 2 weeks?


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

I would say never but if you looked through the record books back in 1920 or something you may find a team that has done it.

Cambell Brown looked good before he got stretched of because of his hip. GC kept up with Geelong for the first 6-7 minutes then just fell apart.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

reports now are that he has broken the fibula and tibia, the same 2 barlow broke in his incident.

jack watts looks the goods too.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Loved it in the first quarter when Jack Watts did a spin around nobody and kicked the goal lol.

Another pre season to bulk up a bit and Watts could start dominating games.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

just saw it


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

That leg injury is sickening.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

geelong win by 150 points, taking their average winning margin over 2 weeks to 168, as well as 62 goals in 2 weeks. ridiculous. collingwood need to come out a kick 30 goals tonight.

johnson with 31 touches and 6 goals. pods 5, selwood and varcoe get 33 touches.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

That could happen as they do play Port Adelaide.

Gold Coast were always going to get smashed missing Ablett and having Brown go out of the game early.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

tapscott cops a knee to the face from martin, knocked out before he hit the ground.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Things can't get much worse for the Melbourne football club, at least they haven't been as bad as last week.

While we are on Melbourne what is Gary Lyon role? to mend relationships?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

some sort of advisory role between board and their football department or something, as well as a role similar to what lethal will be doing for the crows and their process of finding a new coach.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Carlton by 76 points, Melbourne looked good in the first quarter and kept up with Carlton, then after that they turned to crap.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Good win today, obviously. Varcoe had the most possessions he's ever had, but a lot of his kicking was disappointing. Apart from that, we played pretty well. Youngsters looked good, plus Corey got a rest after half time, and Scarlett spent most of the second half off to rest up and make sure his knee was alright.



BDFW said:


> Things can't get much worse for the Melbourne football club, at least they haven't been as bad as last week.
> 
> While we are on Melbourne what is Gary Lyon role? to mend relationships?


Shit all like he always does.

_A RICHMOND player, in Perth for tomorrow's match against West Coast, is being investigated by police for allegedly threatening to kill a Melbourne man and his family.

Victorian Police are expected to interview Jake King when he returns home from WA after tomorrow's game at Paterson's Stadium.

The moves come after reports that an interim intervention order had been taken out against the former Tiger's best and fairest winner.

Richmond sources have confirmed they have spoken to King about reports that police applied for an interim intervention order at the Bendigo Magistrate's Court this week.

It was reported King's alleged victim had concerns for his family's safety.

King took part in a training session at Paterson's Stadium this morning with the rest of the club.

Neither the football player or the victim were present when senior constable Tim Elliot reportedly told the court this week that the matter would be investigated.

King must be present for the matter, which was adjourned to Broadmeadows Magistrate's Court on August 24.

King's manager Tom Petroro was tight-lipped about the controversy but confirmed police were involved.

"We don't really want to say anything yet, we're just trying to work through what is going on," he said.

"Because it's a police matter the club will probably release a statement this afternoon."

The Richmond Football Club released a statement yesterday, saying it was "aware of a matter before the Bendigo Magistrate's Court involving Jake King".

"As the matter is before the court, the club will be making no comment at this time," the club said.

A Richmond source said police had not yet interviewed King but were likely to when he returned to Melbourne tomorrow.

"Jake is in Perth. We've had a brief chat with him but we need to get all the facts," he said.

Patrick Keane, the AFL's media relations manager, said he was not aware of the intervention order.

"I don't know about this," he said. "The AFL is told of police matters involving a player when charges have been laid. We are informed by the individual club concerned."

King joined the Richmond Football Club in 2007 and is in Perth for today's clash against the West Coast Eagles.

He has had a turbulent history on the field, including a Round 20 suspension last year for striking Alan Didak.

The 178cm small forward was recruited from the Diamond Valley league via Coburg.

On his Twitter account King says he loves getting in scraps.

A WA Police spokeswoman said it was a matter for Victorian police.

http://www.perthnow.com.au/sport/ri...ed-death-threats/story-e6frg1wu-1226109739351_

Ash McGrath lives in Brisbane, so I'm going with Didak.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

going with didak regarding what?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the man he threatened to kill

apparently king doesnt have a twitter.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Doesn't shock me, Jake 'PUSH UP' King just strikes you as a crazy person.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Last season I wouldve been worried if Campbell Brown got a bad injury... this season I say it serves the money-hungry twat right. Enjoy the money Browny, because your mob is shit.

Shame Goodes missed a shot for goal after the siren which wouldve seen Sydney win by 4 points. Instead those annoying Essendon bandwagoners are gonna harp on about how good they are after a 1 point win. Sydney shouldve buried Essendon with all their chances in the last.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

5/5 ;D


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

yeah we really let it slip against essendon


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Essendon, Sydney and Freo will be vying for the two last top eight spots. Kangaroos are an outside chance too but they will need to cause a few upsets.

Poor Chad Cornes, last game is Ports worst lost in the AFL.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Goodes didn't deserve to win the match at the end of the game, I think he'll miss weeks for that incident in the second quarter.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

5/5 for me too but I'd be amazed if someone didn't have at least 4. The only close decision was the Bombers & Swans match.

The prelims are going to be so competitive this year. It's just a shame Collingwood are going to storm the finals at the end of it.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Adam Goodes can go fuck himself.



Triple HBK said:


> Last season I wouldve been worried if Campbell Brown got a bad injury... this season I say it serves the money-hungry twat right. Enjoy the money Browny, because your mob is shit.
> 
> Shame Goodes missed a shot for goal after the siren which wouldve seen Sydney win by 4 points. Instead those annoying Essendon bandwagoners are gonna harp on about how good they are after a 1 point win. Sydney shouldve buried Essendon with all their chances in the last.


You guys offered Brown only two years, with no guarantee of another contract after that, plus he didn't consistently figure in your team's plans. At Gold Coast he was offered three years, and the chance to be a leader. Going to Gold Coast for Brown was common sense, and anyone would have done the same thing to prolong their career.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

That Reid for Sydney will be a good player, he got 3.0 for them last night, Hannebery played well and Reimers got 4 for Essendon which is a good sign. All in all I think this has been a productive season for the Bombers and it will be interseting to see how we go next season with (hopefully) less injuries.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Supercoach results:
*Tambling Owns* 2,258 def 2,086 HawksNKS
*InEddieWeTrust* 2,171 def 1,267 Selwood>YourLife
sXe_Lions 1,971 def by 2,060 *Hawthorn Victory*
Autofill 3 1,310 def by 1,823 *Sickburn*
*Lawl's Minions* 1,915 def 1,088 Autofill 1
Autofill 2 1,333 def by 1,856 *Epitome of Awesome*
Front Runners 1,756 def by 2,060 *Jobbing ain't Easy*
*Unstoppable Force * 2,011 def 974 Autofill 4

Final standings:









We are now into the finals of Supercoach. Here are this weeks matchups:
InEddieWeTrust vs Front Runners
sXe_Lions vs Jobbing ain't Easy
Hawthorn Victory vs HawksNKS
Lawl's Minions vs Tambling Owns
Unstoppable Force vs Selwood>YourLife
Sickburn vs Epitome of Awesome
Autofill 3 vs Autofill 2
Autofill 4 vs Autofill 1

Here's your team's road to glory. All the best.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

gonna be a massacre lawls


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I missed Gablett's involvement this week. Hopefully he's back this week, or I'm screwed.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Yes Kiz I agree, I am done.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

BkB Hulk said:


> You guys offered Brown only two years, with no guarantee of another contract after that, plus he didn't consistently figure in your team's plans. At Gold Coast he was offered three years, and the chance to be a leader. Going to Gold Coast for Brown was common sense, and anyone would have done the same thing to prolong their career.


I agree completely. Although the money would have been some factor in his decision and I really can't blame him. Better pay for longer, not to mention a vice captain role and the opportunity Gold Coast would have presented dispite their start. Plus there was also the drama with Brown rumoured to be up as trade bait to Port when we were going after Burgoyne (I'm convinced Kennett fucked up on that).

Ok enough of that...onto the results!

****ROUND 20 - RESULTS****​Regardless of the tipping scores, I'm not going to call this predictable as there were a couple of games that could have gone either way. There was no problems for The Pounce however as he scored his first perfect score for the season so congrats. 

The Pounce - 8
Aussie - 7
BkB Hulk - 7
Jobbed Out - 7
Kiz - 7
Lawls - 7
Nige™ - 7
Triple HBK - 7
-WR- - 7
SMD - 6
sXe_Maverick - 6
Gards - 3 (Your faith in Port Adelaide astounds me mate!) 

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
BkB still kicking butt with 122. I'm still in second with 120 and in third is Kiz with 119.

BkB Hulk - 122
Aussie - 120
Kiz - 119
sXe_Maverick - 117
Jobbed Out - 116
Triple HBK - 114
The Pounce - 111
Lawls - 109
Nige™ - 108
SMD - 107
-WR- - 106
Gards - 90

****ROUND 21****​
Round is now open and the deadline is *Friday August 12 - 7.40pm*

*Friday August 12*
Etihad Stadium - 7.40pm
St Kilda vs. Collingwood (Call me crazy but shouldn't this game be played at the 'G??)

*Saturday August 13*
MCG - 2.10pm
Hawthorn vs. Port Adelaide

Paterson's Stadium - 3.10pm
Fremantle vs. Carlton

Gabba - 7.10pm
Brisbane vs. Gold Coast

Etihad Stadium - 7.10pm
Western Bulldogs vs. Essendon

*Sunday August 14*
Etihad Stadium - 1.10pm
Melbourne vs. West Coast

MCG - 2.10pm
Richmond vs. Sydney

AAMI Stadium - 4.40pm
Adelaide vs. Geelong (Anyone brave enough to call a hat trick of 100+ margins for the Cats?)

_Bye - North Melbourne_

Good luck.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Umm @ St. Kilda/Collingwood being at Etihad. I know Etihad is technically St. Kilda's home ground, but it's the grand final rematch and could surely get more in at the 'G than you can hold at Etihad Stadium.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> Umm @ St. Kilda/Collingwood being at Etihad. I know Etihad is technically St. Kilda's home ground, but it's the grand final rematch and could surely get more in at the 'G than you can hold at Etihad Stadium.


I agree, it might have something to do with their stadium deal. Essendon has 4 home games at the 'G per year for blockbusters, not sure if the other docklands teams do the same but I'd doubt it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

geelong wont beat us by 100 points. it'll be about 5 goals. we've never lost by 100 points at aami.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

I'll call Cats by 100+ again this week :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Allen 'Bundy' Christensen will destroy Adelaide.



Jobbed_Out said:


> I agree, it might have something to do with their stadium deal. Essendon has 4 home games at the 'G per year for blockbusters, not sure if the other docklands teams do the same but I'd doubt it.


Probably. (N)


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

autofill to beat james


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

crows are worth a tenner at 10.25 to win. we beat them last year, and i wouldnt be shocked if we did it again. over the last 2 weeks we've shown a real desire and passion to get the footy, dangerfield finally in the midfield is proving more effective, as it takes pressure off scott the man thompson. jacobs is something like 3rd in the league for hitouts and should dominate again. tippett may be back so to have walker/tippett/gunston up forward will stretch their defence.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

We might show you a little more respect than we did earlier this season and not send our VFL team out as a result. 8*D


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

No way we beat Geelong even at Aami and with Tippet back. If we get within 4-5 goals that'll be an achievement, hope its not a blowout.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Does anyone think that Voss may be in a bit of trouble if Brisbane lose to the Gold Coast this week? With Collingwood, West Coast and Sydney afterwards they could finish 16th or even 17th, 3-4 wins is going backwards for the club.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

16th possible. 17th would mean port go above them. no chance.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Yeah, looking at Port's last few games I can't see them getting a win either.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

Hopefully Essendon can beat Bulldogs this week, we need the win.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Collingwood/Saints should be a good game. Would be better if it wasn't at Etihad.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

There's a few games this week that could go either way. Wouldn't be surprised if Kylie at least caught me in the tipping, if not passes me.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Hopefully the Saints can beat Collingwood and make the finals picture a bit more exciting cause at the moment there looks like no doubt it'll be a Geelong/Collingwood grand final.

Carlton/Freo should be good with Carlton pushing for a top 4 spot and Freo trying to keep their finals hopes alive.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if freo didnt have 3948320948284 injuries they would be top 4


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Lawls said:


> Collingwood/Saints should be a good game. Would be better if it wasn't at Etihad.


19 games a season at the MCG not enough for you Steven?


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

sXe_Maverick said:


> 19 games a season at the MCG not enough for you Steven?


Obviously not.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> 19 games a season at the MCG not enough for you Steven?


Even people from New South Wales recognise that Collingwood has a great draw every year! Trolling comment aside though, I think this match should have been moved to the 'G but I doubt docklands management would have allowed it anyway.

BTW, why no WALLABEN in the past username section of your profile sXe?


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Even the system knew it was a shit name, so it wiped it from its memory


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

then why did it keep the other 2 shockers


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

St Kilda v Collingwood



Friday, 7:40pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

ST KILDA
B: Gilbert, Dawson, Clarke
HB: Goddard, Fisher, Ray
C: Armitage, Dal Santo, Gram
HF: Peake, Riewoldt, Schneider
F: Milne, Koschitzke, Steven
FOLL: McEvoy, Jones, Montagna
I/C: Geary, Blake, Dempster, Polo
EMG: Baker, Simpkin, Gamble
IN: Dawson
OUT: Gamble

COLLINGWOOD
B: Davis, Reid, O'Brien
HB: Johnson, Maxwell, Goldsack
C: Swan, Thomas, Didak
HF: Blair, Tarrant, Krakouer
F: Sidebottom, Cloke, Brown
FOLL: Jolly, Pendlebury, Ball
I/C: Wellingham, Beams, Rounds, Fasolo
EMG: Wood, Thomas, Buckley
IN: O'Brien, Wellingham
OUT: Wood, Buckley

Hawthorn v Port Adelaide


Saturday, 2:10pm AEST, MCG

HAWTHORN
B: Puopolo, Gibson, Murphy
HB: Suckling, Schoenmakers, Guerra
C: Lewis, Mitchell, Smith
HF: Bateman, Franklin, Burgoyne
F: Rioli, Hale, Breust
FOLL: Bailey, Hodge, Sewell
I/C: Shiels, Whitecross, Bruce, Suckling
EMG: Lisle, Savage, Cheney
IN: Bateman, Bruce, Schoenmakers
OUT: Osborne (soreness), Ladson (soreness), Cheney

PORT ADELAIDE
B: Salter, Carlisle, Trengove
HB: Jonas, Chaplin, Jacobs
C: Salopek, Boak, K.Cornes
HF: Broadbent, Schulz, Pearce
F: Hitchcock, J.Westhoff, Butcher
FOLL: Lobbe, Cassisi, Gray
I/C: Surjan, Thomas, Banner, Rodan
EMG: Ebert, D.Stewart, O'Shea
IN: Rodan, Schulz, Surjan, Chaplin, Thomas, Carlile, Butcher, Jonas
OUT: Pettigrew, Ebert, D Stewart, Hartlett (shoulder), Davenport, Pittard (glute), O’Shea, C Cornes (retired)
NEW: John Butcher (Gippsland U18s), Tom Jonas (Norwood)

Fremantle v Carlton


Saturday, 1:10pm WST, Patersons Stadium

FREMANTLE
B: Duffield, McPharlin, Grover
HB: Hill, Silvagni, Mzungu
C: Suban, Mayne, Barlow
HF: Ibbotson, Johnson, Fyfe
F: Sandilands, Pavlich, Ballantyne
FOLL: Clarke, Broughton, Lower
I/C: Hinkley, Crowley, Pearce, Faulks
EMG: Griffin, Pitt, Schammer
IN: Sandilands, Crowley, Faulks
OUT: McPhee (suspended), Bradley (groin), Roberton
NEW: Peter Faulks (Williamstown)

CARLTON
B: Davies, Thornton, Tuohy
HB: Joseph, Laidler, Duigan
C: Scotland, Judd, Simpson
HF: Gibbs, Henderson, Ellard
F: Yarran, Kreuzer, Walker
FOLL: Warnock, Murphy, Robinson
I/C: Armfield, Carrazzo, Betts, Garlett
EMG: McLean, Kerr, Lucas
IN: Carrazzo, Armfield
OUT: Houlihan, McLean

Western Bulldogs v Essendon


Saturday, 7:10pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

WESTERN BULLDOGS
B: Wood, Morris, Hargrave
HB: Murphy, Markovic, Higgins
C: Cross, Boyd, Howard
HF: Ward, Jones, Dahlhaus
F: Djerrkura, Hall, Giansiracusa
FOLL: Hudson, Griffen, Picken
I/C: Stack, Roughead, Liberatore, Schofield
EMG: Mulligan, Cordy, Barlow
IN: Djerrkura, Markovic, Morris, Higgins, Howard
OUT: Sherman (foot), Williams (foot), Barlow, Mulligan, Hooper

ESSENDON
B: McVeigh, Carlisle, Fletcher
HB: Pears, Myers, Dyson
C: Melksham, Watson, Heppell
HF: Davey, Hurley, Zaharakis
F: Jetta, Ryder, Crameri
FOLL: Hille, Stanton, Hocking
I/C: Reimers, Monfries, Hardingham, Howlett
EMG: Ross, Welsh, Bellchambers
IN: Pears
OUT: Ross

Brisbane Lions v Gold Coast


Saturday, 7:10pm AEST, Gabba

BRISBANE LIONS
B: McGrath, Maguire, Stiller
HB: Staker, McKeever, Adcock
C: Rockliff, Raines, Hanley
HF: Polkinghorne, Clark, Sheldon
F: Hawksley, Cornelius, Banfield
FOLL: Leuenberger, Black, Redden
I/C: Drummond, Power, Golby, Karnezis
EMG: Buchanan, Harwood, Bewick
IN: Drummond, Maguire, Golby
OUT: Patfull (hand), Buchanan, Dyson

GOLD COAST
B: Harbrow, May, Tape
HB: Wilkinson, Bock, Daye
C: Shaw, Ablett, Weller
HF: Stanley, Lynch, Brennan
F: Bennell, Dixon, Smith
FOLL: Fraser, McKenzie, Rischitelli
I/C: Krakouer, Iles, Prestia, Swallow
EMG: Jolly, Hickey, Patrick
IN: Ablett, Daye, Dixon, Shaw, Prestia
OUT: Jolly, Thompson (illness), Harris (groin), Brown (pelvis), Taylor (groin)

Melbourne v West Coast


Sunday, 1:10pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

MELBOURNE
B: Tapscott, Frawley, Bartram
HB: Garland, Rivers, Macdonald
C: Trengove, Dunn, Davey
HF: Green, Howe, Scully
F: Sylvia, Jamar, Watts
FOLL: Martin, Moloney, Jones
I/C from: Morton, McKenzie, Petterd, Gawn, McDonald, Blease, Nicholson
IN: Jamar, Sylvia, Morton, Blease, McDonald, Nicholson
OUT: Strauss (broken leg), Gysberts (scaphoid), Bate
NEW: McDonald (North Ballarat U-18s)

WEST COAST
B: Hurn, Mackenzie, Schofield
HB: Smith, Brown, S.Selwood
C: Ebert, Priddis, Embley
HF: Nicoski, Kennedy, Gaff
F: LeCras, Lynch, Naitanui
FOLL: Cox, Kerr, A.Selwood
I/C from: Masten, Shuey, McGinnity, Dalziell, Sheppard, Hams
IN: Mackenzie, Kennedy, Dalziell, Sheppard, Hams
OUT: Glass (soreness), Rosa (knee)

Richmond v Sydney



Adelaide v Geelong


Sunday, 4:10pm CST, AAMI Stadium

ADELAIDE
B: Johncock, Rutten, Otten
HB: Doughty, Talia, Reilly
C: Smith, S.Thompson, Vince
HF: Petrenko, Dangerfield, Knights
F: Gunston, Walker, Wright
FOLL: Jacobs, Sloane, van Berlo
I/C from: Maric, Armstrong, McKernan, Henderson, Riley, L.Thompson, Tambling
IN: McKernan, L.Thompson, Tambling
OUT: -

GEELONG
B: J.Hunt, Lonergan, Enright
HB: Menzel, Taylor, Wojcinski
C: Ling, Bartel, Christensen
HF: Stokes, Mooney, Johnson
F: Duncan, Podsiadly, Vardy
FOLL: Ottens, Selwood, Kelly
I/C from: Byrnes, Chapman, Corey, Mackie, Varcoe, West, Motlop
IN: Byrnes, Enright, Ottens, Motlop, Menzel, Vardy
OUT: Milburn (Achilles), Scarlett (knee), Hawkins


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

BDFW said:


> Hopefully the Saints can beat Collingwood and make the finals picture a bit more exciting cause at the moment there looks like no doubt it'll be a Geelong/Collingwood grand final.


Geelong have had some iffy performances, even a few defeats against West Coast & Essendon. I wouldn't be too surprised if someone edged them. No one will beat Collingwood though at any stage in the finals.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

We had a tough patch there, but Chris Scott was putting them through a rigorous training schedule at the time, almost like preseason, so that we peak in finals. Plus West Coast at Subi is a big enough challenge as it is.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

A couple of hard matches in the tipping, I think Gold Coast have a good chance of winning and the Fremantle v Carlton match could go either way too.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Brissy/Gold Coast was a very hard one. I think the open Subiaco should suit Carlton, thus I went them. They're a pacy team, and I can't see Freo being able to contain that pace.

Doggies/Essendon would have been harder if Cooney was playing.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I'm worried about the Bulldogs match with them coming off the bye, because by the end of the game against Sydney last week alot of guys were stuffed.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The Doggies are that inconsistent too, they could come out and have a great game or they could be total shit. You just need to limit Hall's impact, because then Gia's their only threat. Jones really isn't good enough to be in the senior team at this stage, but they keep playing him because they need him to develop.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

essendon's defence will be too tall for the bullflogs.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Lets hope so, we need a win with West Coast at Patersons next week.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

lol Port.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

A good win over the Dogs is just what Essendon needed, with West Coast and then Port I think a top 8 spot is in our own hands.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

fpalm @ backing Gold Coast. Ah well, always next year to win the tipping comp.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

You weren't alone. I had to go for broke and take a few risks so I went for them and the Saints too but it backfired. At least the Hawks won to cheer me up this weekend. Otherwise it's been shit, especially if you're a Port fan!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'm on 5/5. Just throwing it out there. :side:


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> I'm on 5/5. Just throwing it out there. :side:


Fuck the Brisbane! 4/5, after last week when Brisbane failed in the last I thought Gold Coast may have a chance.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Honestly, wasn't sure about that one. Went Brisbane because Gold Coast have a young team that should be tiring, plus I didn't think Ablett would be 100%.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

BkB Hulk said:


> There's a few games this week that could go either way. Wouldn't be surprised if Kylie at least caught me in the tipping, if not passes me.


Bit hard to catch up to you when we've picked the same teams this week.  Ah well, I still have 3 rounds to catch you!

Funniest damn thing happened yesterday that I have to share. At the game yesterday down the bottom level of the Ponsford stand and a couple of rows in front of me is the most adorable little girl sitting with who I assumed was her dad and granddad. She kept staring at my scarf and the badges I had on and was talking to her granddad and pointing at the badges, so I asked her which one she liked best and she pointed to my Michael Osborne badge. So I went to give it to her (it's a $5 badge I got years ago so I didn't think anything of it). The two guys said to me thanks but not to worry and after I insisted she have it, they said she has plenty. 

Start of the 3rd quarter, another guy has joined them and he's decked out in a suit and the little girl is sitting on his lap. As he's turned to talk to one of the guys, I saw him and thought "He looks a lot like Michael Osborne" Checked my badge.....holy crap it is Michael Osborne!!! They left at three quarter time and the older gentleman (turned out to be his father) thanked me again for the offer, that it was very sweet and he said that he didn't want to say anything as to why they said no earlier. 

After they left, my brother, sister, my mate and I spent the rest of game pissing ourselves laughing over the fact I had offered this little girl a badge of her dad!


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

Good win by the bombers last night.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

^That's a classic story, Aussie.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

> Bombers can win AFL premiership: Shaw
> 
> Former Collingwood AFL premiership captain Tony Shaw says Essendon can win this year's flag.
> 
> ...


http://wwos.ninemsn.com.au/article.aspx?id=8285343

Tony Shaw's trolling hard. No way Essendon can win this seasons flag, we have a ways to go and while this seasons been a good improvement in many ways there will be no flag this season.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Did you tell Osbourne he's shit, Aussie? :side:

That's pretty cool though. I taught Clarkson's kid on my professional placement earlier this year, but I never got to meet him.

:lmao @ Sydney. Doing their best to not come in the top eight.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Sometimes I hate supporting Sydney. 7.14 is terrible. Geez Jack Riewoldt is a free kick magnet though.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if we could find targets we would have won by about 3 goals.

lol at the advantage rule. rules for some, rules for others.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Supercoach results:
*InEddieWeTrust* 2,268 def 1,997 Front Runners
sXe_Lions 1,995 def by 2,013 *Jobbing ain't Easy*
*Hawthorn Victory * 2,308 def 1,976 HawksNKS
Lawl's Minions 1,882 def by 2,077 *Tambling Owns*
*Unstoppable Force * 1,908 def 1,889 Selwood>YourLife
Sickburn 1,626 def by 2,091 *Epitome of Awesome*
*Autofill 3 * 1,488 def 1,483 Autofill 2
*Autofill 4* 1,020 def 953 Autofill 1










Round 22/Semi final fixtures:
Front Runners vs Hawthorn Victory
sXe_Lions vs Tambling Owns
Selwood>YourLife vs Autofill 3
Sickburn vs Autofill 4


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

BkB Hulk said:


> Did you tell Osbourne he's shit, Aussie? :side:
> 
> That's pretty cool though. I taught Clarkson's kid on my professional placement earlier this year, but I never got to meet him.
> 
> :lmao @ Sydney. Doing their best to not come in the top eight.


I should smack you one for that.  

Shame you didn't get to meet him. What kind of placement were you doing?

Time for the results...

****ROUND 21 - RESULTS****​Great scores this week with a few taking a punt here and there. No one managed a perfect 8 this week (thank you very much for screwing that up Sydney!) but BkB, Jobbed Out, Kiz, -WR- and myself managed to score 7/8 this week:

Aussie - 7
BkB Hulk - 7
Jobbed Out - 7
Kiz - 7
-WR- - 7
Lawls - 6
sXe_Maverick - 6
Triple HBK - 6
Gards - 5
Nige™ - 5
SMD - 5
The Pounce - 5

*PROGRESSIVE SCORES:*
Barely any movement to the ladder this week. BkB holds the lead on 129. I'm in second with 127 and Kiz is in third with 126:

BkB Hulk - 129
Aussie - 127
Kiz - 126
Jobbed Out - 123
sXe_Maverick - 123
Triple HBK - 120
The Pounce - 116
Lawls - 115
-WR- - 113
Nige™ - 113
SMD - 112
Gards - 95

Also on a side note, I know I hadn't allocated prizes for this year and quite frankly because I had something like 869 trillion points or something equally ridiculous, I was going to just donate points that way. However since that's all changed, would you guys be ok with just bragging rights? If not I can always try and sweet talk one of the admins and negotiate a prize that way. 

****ROUND 22***​*We're down to the last 3 games gents (can you believe how fast it's gone???). Deadline will be *Friday August 19 - 7.40pm*

*Friday August 19*
Etihad Stadium - 7.40pm 
Carlton vs. Hawthorn
(Dear AFL, please change this to the MCG. Sincerely, Kylie)

*Saturday August 20*
Gold Coast Stadium - 2.10pm
Gold Coast vs. Adelaide

Paterson's Stadium - 3.10pm
West Coast vs. Essendon

Etihad Stadium - 7.10pm
North Melbourne vs. Fremantle

MCG - 7.10pm
Collingwood vs. Brisbane

*Sunday August 21*
ANZ Stadium - 1.10pm
Sydney vs. St Kilda

AAMI Stadium - 3.10pm
Port Adelaide vs. Western Bulldogs

MCG - 4.40pm
Melbourne vs. Richmond

_Bye - Geelong_

Good luck.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

wtf at losing to richmond


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

For the tipping and supercoach prizes, how about you try and sweet talk one of the graphics nuts to make a couple of sig pictures for the winners?


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Can anybody help me out on the Pies/Saints game. As a Pies supporter, I went in thinking this week was a danger game, just happy to get the win. For once, we kicked accurate, I think 14.5, whilst Saints managed 10. 10. How did the actual game play go? Did Saints really take it to us or? Any help would be appreciated, as I missed the whole game.

Although, I would have fucking choked a bitch if Tarrant missed weeks for that bump. For once the tribunal shows common sense.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

st kilda kicked goals in junk time. they werent near them.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Dreading the Carlton game this week but at least we have the game in hand. I wish at the 'G' too Kyls but I still think we can beat them. Either way it should be a great contest. I really hope we finish third with the way the top 8 is going. I don't want Saints or dare I say it, the Bombers in the prelims. Sydney at the 'G' would be ideal.

The next few weeks are going to be fun!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

You guys won't finish behind Carlton. Even if they beat you this week (which I think they're a good chance to do), like you said, you've still got the game in hand. Top eight will probably be:

Collingwood
Geelong
Hawthorn
West Coast
Carlton
St. Kilda
Essendon
Sydney

I'm not too happy with that, as I would have preferred to play Carlton over you guys in the first week of finals, but West Coast has a game in hand over them and will pass them by too, meaning they won't come fourth, let alone third.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

im hoping for a geelong or west coast premiership. dont like any of the other teams looking likely to finish in the top 8.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

I'd love anyone to win the grand final other than Collingwood.

Freo have a decent chance to get into the top 8 they just need to win away games against the Kangaroos and Bulldogs.


----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

BkB Hulk said:


> You guys won't finish behind Carlton. Even if they beat you this week (which I think they're a good chance to do), like you said, you've still got the game in hand. Top eight will probably be:
> 
> Collingwood
> Geelong
> ...


Hopefully this is the top 8 because we always beat St. Kilda.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

What a little bitch Ricky Petterd is, dobbed in a west coast player for saying things about his mum.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

so pathetic :lmao.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I said things about Petterd's mother too... Suspend me!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

To be fair, we don't know the situation. If his mum was of ill health and McGinnity was talking about that, he deserves to have his lights punched out.

Adam Selwood calling Des Headland's three year old daughter a filthy slut probably still tops it though.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> To be fair, we don't know the situation. *If his mum was of ill health and McGinnity was talking about that, he deserves to have his lights punched out.*
> 
> Adam Selwood calling Des Headland's three year old daughter a filthy slut probably still tops it though.


She isn't, Petterd said on the news that he told her and she has a thicker skin than him, no wonder he plays for Melbourne.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

If Collingwood weren't to win it I'd love West Coast to win.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I'd personally like Geelong to win. :side:


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Hawks... say no more


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

rocket eade is gaawwwnnnnn

and so is dan harris.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Not a surprise, wonder if Eade will go to Melbourne or Adelaide now.

Interesting read in the paper today saying Sheedy wants both Cornes players at GWS.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Surprised Eade went, although I'm guessing Melbourne will be very happy about this.

Daniel Harris was a pretty great in and under player. Treated badly by North, but at least he got one last run with Gold Coast.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Rumours already starting about Eade going to Crows, if they don't keep Bickley on as coach then Eade will most likely get the job.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Turns out McGinnity said he would rape Pettard's mum. After Pettard threatened to fly to Perth and kill him.

Good.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Assuming he did say that, I could think of better things to say than "oh yeah, well....I'll rape your mother". Petterd shouldn't have dobbed on him though, if he was that offended there are better ways to get back at him during a game.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

He was provoked but still silly thing to say.

Some cracker games this week which will have a big impact on the finals. Carl/Hawks, WCE/Bombers, Kangas/Freo and Saints/Swans can't wait.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Carlton v Hawthorn



Friday, 7:40pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

CARLTON
B: Laidler, Jamison, Yarran
HB: Gibbs, Henderson, Duigan
C: Scotland, Ellard, Simpson
HF: Garlett, Thornton, Armfield
F: Betts, Kreuzer, Walker
FOLL: Warnock, Judd, Murphy,
I/C: Robinson, Carrazzo, Joseph, Davies
EMG: O'hAilpin, Russell, Tuohy
IN: Jamison
OUT: Tuohy

HAWTHORN
B: Puopolo, Gibson, Murphy
HB: Birchall, Schoenmakers, Guerra
C: Lewis, Mitchell, Smith
HF: Bateman, Franklin, Burgoyne
F: Rioli, Hale, Breust
FOLL: Bailey, Hodge, Sewell
I/C: Shiels, Whitecross, Bruce, Suckling
EMG: Lisle, Osborne, Cheney
No Changes

Gold Coast v Adelaide


Saturday, 2:10pm AEST, Metricon Stadium

GOLD COAST
B: May, Tippett, Tape
HB: Harbrow, Bock, Hunt
C: Iles, G.Ablett, Weller
HF: Rischitelli, Thompson, Russell
F: Bennell, N.Ablett, Stanley
FOLL: Fraser, Brennan, Swallow
I/C: McKenzie, Shaw, Prestia, Hickey
EMG: Jolly, Daye, Matera
IN: N.Ablett, Hickey, Tippett, Hunt, Russell, Thompson
OUT: Smith (rested), Krakouer, Daye, Dixon, Wilkinson, Lynch (back)
NEW: Nathan Ablett (Geelong), Tom Hickey (Morningside), Joel Tippett (Southport)

ADELAIDE
B: Johncock, Rutten, Otten
HB: Doughty, Talia, van Berlo
C: Douglas, S.Thompson, Vince
HF: Petrenko, Walker, Reilly
F: Gunston, Tippett, Wright
FOLL: Jacobs, Dangerfield, Sloane
I/C: Mackay, Armstrong, McKernan, Riley
EMG: Maric, Smith, Tambling
IN: Tippett, Rutten, Douglas, Mackay
OUT: Knights (quad), Maric, Henderson (groin), Smith

West Coast v Essendon


Saturday, 1:10pm WST, Patersons Stadium

WEST COAST
B: Hurn, Glass, Schofield
HB: Waters, Mackenzie, S.Selwood
C: Shuey, Priddis, Embley
HF: Nicoski, Kennedy, Gaff
F: LeCras, Lynch, Naitanui
FOLL: Cox, Kerr, A.Selwood
I/C: Ebert, Smith, Hams, Darling
EMG: Masten, Brown, Sheppard
IN: Glass, Waters
OUT: McGinnity (club suspension), Brown

ESSENDON
B: McVeigh, Carlisle, Fletcher
HB: Hardingham, Myers, Lovett-Murray
C: Melksham, Watson, Jetta
HF: Monfries, Crameri, Zaharakis
F: Davey, Ryder, Reimers
FOLL: Hille, Stanton, Hocking
I/C: Welsh, Bellchambers, Heppell, Howlett
EMG: Dyson, Slattery, Browne
IN: Lovett-Murray, Myers, Bellchambers
OUT: Dyson, Hurley (foot), Pears (soreness)

North Melbourne v Fremantle


Saturday, 7:10pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

NORTH MELBOURNE
B: Rawlings, Thompson, Firrito
HB: Mullett, Grima, Wells
C: Campbell, Bastinac, Ziebell
HF: McMahon, Hansen, Edwards
F: Thomas, Petrie, Harvey
FOLL: Goldstein, Harper, Swallow
I/C: Cunnington, Garlett, Greenwood, Pedersen
EMG: Garlett, Macmillan, Urquhart
IN: Hansen, Grima, Mullett
OUT: Tarrant, Atley, Richardson
NEW: Aaron Mullett (Eastern U18s)

FREMANTLE
B: Silvagni, Grover, McPhee
HB: Johnson, McPharlin, Crowley
C: Suban, Broughton, Ibbotson
HF: Barlow, Mayne, Fyfe
F: Mzungu, Pavlich, Ballantyne
FOLL: Sandilands, Mundy, Hill
I/C: Hinkley, Palmer, Clarke, Pitt
EMG: Bradley, Faulks, Lower
IN: Mundy, McPhee, Palmer, Pitt
OUT: Duffield, Faulks, Lower, Pearce

Collingwood v Brisbane Lions


Saturday, 7:10pm AEST, MCG

COLLINGWOOD
B: Davis, Reid, O'Brien
HB: Toovey, Tarrant, Goldsack
C: Swan, Thomas, Didak
HF: Blair, Keeffe, Krakouer
F: Sidebottom, Cloke, Brown
FOLL: Jolly, Pendlebury, Ball
I/C: Beams, Sinclair, Young, Fasolo
EMG: Wood, Rounds, Buckley
IN: Toovey, Keeffe, Sinclair, Young
OUT: Maxwell (thumb), Johnson (soreness), Wellingham (groin), Rounds
NEW: Young (Sydney University)

BRISBANE LIONS
B: McGrath, Maguire, Stiller
HB: Hanley, McKeever, Adcock
C: Rockliff, Raines, Rich
HF: Polkinghorne, Staker, Sheldon
F: Banfield, Clark, Cornelius
FOLL: Leuenberger, Black, Redden
I/C: Drummond, Power, Golby, Karnezis
EMG: Hawksley, Retzlaff, Bewick
IN: Rich
OUT: Hawksley

Sydney v St Kilda


Sunday, 1:10pm AEST, ANZ Stadium

SYDNEY
B: Shaw, Richards, Johnson
HB: Mattner, Grundy, Smith
C: Kennedy, Goodes, McVeigh
HF: Jetta, O'Keefe, Bird
F: Hannebery, Reid, McGlynn
FOLL: Mumford, Bolton, Jack
I/C from: Malceski, White, Meredith, Seaby, Rohan, Parker, Spangher
IN: Malceski, White, Seaby, Rohan, Spangher
OUT: Kennelly, Roberts-Thomson (calf)

ST KILDA
B: Gilbert, Dawson, Clarke
HB: Goddard, Fisher, Ray
C: Armitage, Dal Santo, Gram
HF: Peake, Koschitzke, Schneider
F: Milne, Riewoldt, Polo
FOLL: McEvoy, Jones, Montagna
I/C from: Baker, Blake, Geary, Dempster, Steven, Lynch, Gamble
IN: Baker, Lynch, Gamble
OUT: -

Port Adelaide v Western Bulldogs


Sunday, 2:40pm CST, AAMI Stadium

PORT ADELAIDE
B: Logan, Carlisle, Trengove
HB: Jacobs, Chaplin, Jonas
C: Pearce, Boak, Salopek
HF: Motlop, Schulz, Banner
F: Butcher, J.Westhoff, Hitchcock
FOLL: Lobbe, Cassisi, Gray
I/C from: Brogan, Surjan, Thomas, Rodan, Broadbent, D.Stewart, O'Shea
IN: Brogan, Motlop, D.Stewart, Logan, O'Shea
OUT: K.Cornes, Salter (calf)

WESTERN BULLDOGS
B: Wood, Markovic, Picken
HB: Howard, Cordy, Schofield
C: Tutt, Boyd, Cross
HF: Murphy, Jones, Giansiracusa
F: Dahlhaus, Hall, Higgins
FOLL: Roughead, Griffen, Ward
I/C from: Hargrave, Stack, Grant, Veszpremi, Djerrkura, Liberatore, Barlow
IN: Grant, Cordy, Tutt, Veszpremi, Barlow
OUT: Morris (leg), Hudson
NEW: Cordy (Geelong U-18s), Tutt (ACT Rams), Veszpremi (Sydney)

Melbourne v Richmond


Sunday, 4:40pm AEST, MCG

MELBOURNE
B: Garland, Frawley, Bartram
HB: Davey, Rivers, Macdonald
C: Blease, Moloney, Scully
HF: Trengove, Martin, Howe
F: Petterd, Watts, Green
FOLL: Jamar, Sylvia, Jones
I/C from: Dunn, Morton, Bennell, Jetta, Jurrah, McKenzie, Nicholson
IN: Green, Bennell, Jetta, Jurrah
OUT: Tapscott (soreness)

RICHMOND
B: Houli, Rance, Thursfield
HB: Deledio, Post, Dea
C: Cotchin, Martin, Grigg
HF: Jackson, Vickery, Edwards
F: Nahas, Riewoldt, King
FOLL: Graham, Tuck, Foley
I/C from: White, Morton, Farmer, Webberley, Nason, O'Reilly, Miller
IN: White, Webberley, Nason, O'Reilly
OUT: Batchelor (shoulder)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao nathan ablett, joel tippett, khunt in, zack smith out. tippett, douglas, mackay and rutten in. 15 goal win plz.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Kiz said:


> :lmao nathan ablett, joel tippett, khunt in, zack smith out. tippett, douglas, mackay and rutten in. 15 goal win plz.


Interesting to see if the Bickley resurgence can keep going this week. Just read that Neon Leon is out of the Brisbane game with "leg soreness", so Mick may have decided to rest him.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Kiz said:


> :lmao nathan ablett, joel tippett, khunt in, zack smith out. tippett, douglas, mackay and rutten in. 15 goal win plz.


Only way it doesn't end that way is if Gazza gets 4 goals and 41 touches like he did last time against us.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

11 goals then


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

You'd expect us to beat them by as much as we did last time maybe a tad more becuase Zac Smith isn't playing.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Terrible kicking by both teams in tonights match, some of them had no excuses for missing.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah Carlton were 1.10 at one point in the game, wouldn't expect that from a top 4 side.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Fucking Judd doesn't fire when I pick Carlton for a close game. Prick.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> Fucking Judd doesn't fire when I pick Carlton for a close game. Prick.


He'll still be in the votes though. I noticed he was grimacing a few times, the ready made excuse for less than jizz worthy performance.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

YES gained a pick on bulk


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

You're still behind Kylie too, chief.

Judd needed to hold his arms up for more frees.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i wont be when freo and melbourne pick up wins and i get 8


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Judd won't get votes for that.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

You're forgetting that it's Chris "three votes" Judd.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Triple HBK said:


> Judd won't get votes for that.


Goodes got two votes when Ling completely tagged him out of the game at Skilled Stadium and he had something like seven touches iirc. Don't rule Judd out, despite having a garbage game.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Just a lazy day at the office for Scotty Thompson with 51 disposals.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

port adelaide may be the worst team in the afl ever.

quarter time. wb 10.3.63 port 1.0.6

debutant jason tutt 3 goals first 3 kicks.

plus it looks like sydney will win purely by kicking 9.23. ridiculous kicking


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Could be the third 100+ point loss for Port, feel bad for Primus because the team is just terrible.

Next two weeks are massive for the Saints, they play North Melbourne and Carlton. Home final if they win both, if they lose both they wont make the finals.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

primus obviously has zero clue about coaching. the fact they passed up on chris scott is incredible. primus would be gone already if they didnt have to pay him out.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I said Port would be down at the bottom and didn't have anywhere near enough quality at the start of the season. They're garbage.

Sydney's win makes North/Saints next week very interesting, especially with Crywoldt looking injured.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

butcher just kicked the first 2 goals of the second, like the look of him. still has to re-sign, victorian, great pair of hands. bulldogs should try and get him back to vic as a replacement for hall. well, anyone that needs a keyforward, geelong too.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Problem with Port is that you can't see how they can get out of trouble, doesn't seem like a lot of potential in their group except a few. Also aren't Pearce, Carlile and Trengrove targets for GWS?


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Speaking of terrible kicking, Sydney just scrape home with another poor performance. A win is a win though. Can't see us beating Geelong next week unfortunately.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

BDFW said:


> Problem with Port is that you can't see how they can get out of trouble, doesn't seem like a lot of potential in their group except a few. Also aren't Pearce, Carlile and Trengrove targets for GWS?


peace is meant to be 99%, trengove is being looked at by richmond strongly, and carlile would need to be traded for by gws


----------



## slassar136 (Mar 15, 2010)




----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

butcher has 6/15 goals for port in his second game. so they have a great defender in trengove, a great developing forward in butcher, banner has shown a bit, lobbe has shown there might be light after brogan, but for all those positives, guys like salopek, carlile, hitchcock, surjan & rodan have been really bad this year.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Haven't seen much of Butcher, but I wouldn't mind another young forward prospect alongside Brown.

:hb to Kylie too ... I think.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

What a game Butcher had 100% efficiency with his disposals, 6 kicks for the game 6 goals. A positive for Port was they didn't lay down and die like their last two games and actually kept it level after the 10 unanswered goals by the Bulldogs.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

bulldogs well and truly stopped after half time.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Some credit has to be given to Port as they played a lot better than the 1st quarter where it was like a training drill for the Bulldogs.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Kick port out, bring back University


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> Kick port out, bring back University



JOHNNNNNN BUTCHAAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

BkB Hulk said:


> :hb to Kylie too ... I think.


Awww thank you and you're right on the money with the day.  I think I'm still recovering from it haha....

A few things I got from this round:

1. Couldn't be happier that Carlton have possibly lost a top 4 position (now don't screw it up West Coast!!) 

2. If Judd receives any Brownlow votes for that round, the whole thing is rigged.

3. Thompson's 51 disposals against Gold Coast has to be some kind of record. Was he the only player in for Adelaide??? 

4. Fremantle's injuries have completely killed them (yeah I'm stating the obvious). The fact that North might make the 8 makes me physically ill.

5. Brisbane had the potential to highlight my weekend but in true form they screwed it up. Really wanted to see the Pies fall in a heap this week (no offense Pies supporters of course )

6. What the hell is going on with Port? They just don't look like the give a damn half the time. I know it's the end of the season, but it's not like they can play for draft picks this year. On a positive note there are a few kids there that have huge potential. Agree with the earlier comments about Primus. He really isn't that good at all.

7. Melbourne/Richmond was actually a really enjoyable game to watch (ok so I only managed to catch the last half). Shame these two teams just aren't consistent enough. Give these players momentum and both are dangerous sides. But they seem to fear success.

****ROUND 22 - RESULTS***​*I swear there was some fluke tipping this week! Highest scores of the round go to Jobbed Out, Lawls, Triple HBK and myself with 7/8:

Aussie - 7
Jobbed Out - 7
Lawls - 7
Triple HBK - 7
SMD - 6
sXe_Maverick - 6
The Pounce - 6
BkB Hulk - 5
Kiz - 5
Nige™ - 5
Gards - 4
-WR- - 3

*PROGRESSIVE SCORE:*
Cue "Shit just got real" scene from Bad Boys II . BkB has been nice enough to share first place with me on 134. In second place with 131 is Kiz and in third place on 130 is Jobbed Out:

BkB Hulk - 134
Aussie - 134
Kiz - 131
Jobbed Out - 130
sXe_Maverick - 129
Triple HBK - 127
Lawls - 122
The Pounce - 122
SMD - 118
Nige™ - 118
-WR- - 116
Gards - 99

****ROUND 23****​For the first time ever, round 23 is open and the deadline will be *Friday August 26 - 8.40pm*

*Friday August 26*
Paterson's Stadium - 8.40pm
Fremantle vs. (shock horror) Collingwood

*Saturday August 27*
MCG - 2.10pm
Hawthorn vs. Western Bulldogs

Skilled Stadium - 2.10pm
Geelong vs. Sydney

Etihad Stadium - 7.10pm
St Kilda vs. North Melbourne

Gabba - 7.10pm
Brisbane vs. West Coast

*Sunday August 28*
AAMI Stadium - 1.10pm
Adelaide vs. Richmond

MCG - 2.10pm
Melbourne vs. Gold Coast

Etihad Stadium - 4.40pm
Essendon vs. Port Adelaide

_Bye - Carlton_

Good luck.


----------



## Pera (Aug 12, 2011)

Has anyone seen the outs for Fremantle this week against my Magpies? Honestly, we should win by about 200 points. 

It could get real ugly!


----------



## Pera (Aug 12, 2011)

Kiz said:


> butcher has 6/15 goals for port in his second game. so they have a great defender in trengove, a great developing forward in butcher, banner has shown a bit, lobbe has shown there might be light after brogan, but for all those positives, guys like salopek, carlile, hitchcock, surjan & rodan have been really bad this year.


It's a shame Butcher will be back in Victoria next year while Trengrove still hasn't signed? I'd expect him to be making his way back down here as well.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

latest whispers is that they are all going to re-sign


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

in today's least surprising news, mooney has announced he will retire. milburn, ling and ottens are likely to follow


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Mooney will be quietly hoping for some injuries before the finals because as it stands he is not in their best 22.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Nah, I'd have Mooney ahead of Hawkins in our best 22.

It's a shame that the guy probably won't be recognised for being as vital to us as he was when we were dominant. He was tremendous in 2007, and without him, we wouldn't have won the premiership. Kicked something like 60 goals that year, playing as both the option leading up the ground and the quick get out kick to packs due to our other big forward being Nathan Ablett. Again was one of our keys in 2008 and 2009, playing with Tommy Lonergan and Hawkins as forward partners. Pods is no doubt the better forward now, but he was huge for us in that time, as well as before then, when he did a great job both as a fill-in ruckman and a key forward. Hopefully we can give him a premiership to bow out with, because he's been a great player and a great club man. The entire footy club loves him, and he's no doubt going to be missed around the place and on the field.

It'll be a sad day when the mayor retires too. I could see him going around next year, just not with the captaincy. Ottens could have another year in him too, but it may be best for him to go out on a high, having had a very good year this year. Part of me would like Milburn to go on for one more year just so he can get to 300 games, but this year is definitely going to be his last.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Collingwood away from the MCG? Say it isn't so.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Collingwood away from the MCG? Say it isn't so.


:lmao just Collingwoods luck, they play a Fremantle side that has half their team out with injuries.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

freo have something like 20 injures. ridiculous


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Essendon contested Hockings ban and lost it, not shocked about that as the panel don't usually change their minds. A bit of a soft thing to go for in my view, he didn't pin Kerr's arms and he didn't hurt him either.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Supercoach results:
Front Runners 1,697 def by 1,866 *Hawthorn Victory*
sXe_Lions 1,696 def by 1,905 *Tambling Owns*
*Selwood>YourLife * 1,376 def 1,191 Autofill 3
*Sickburn * 1,539 def 1,243 Autofill 4










Preliminary final fixtures:
InEddieWeTrust vs Tambling Owns
Jobbing ain't Easy vs Hawthorn Victory

Unstoppable Force vs Sickburn
Epitome of Awesome vs Selwood>YourLife


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

The tackle did look dangerous but he should just have just received points. Wouldn't say it was worse than the Round 13 tackle from Joel Corey who ended up getting away with it.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

jackson trengove re-signs with port
date thomas about to sign a 2 year deal with the scum
rawlings, hahn and hudson will all retire at the end of the season. rawlings definitely could have gone another season, hudson too.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Would've liked it if Thomas went to GWS just because he annoys the fuck outta me and would've liked to see him at the bottom of the table. Hudson was unlucky this year to find himself playing VFL this year, he was deserved a spot in the doggies line up. Good for Jackson Trengrove would've been pretty easy for him to go back home and leave the embarassing Port Adelaide.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Good for Port. They badly need to keep Trengove, Butcher and whatever other good young players they have.

:lmao @ Hudson retiring. Will Minson is still shit, yet will probably be the number one choice in the ruck for the Doggies.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

apparently gws have picked up a big name that hasnt been in the news, possibly bartel or goddard.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Bartel already agreed to stay with us, even if the contract hasn't gone through iirc.

Goddard to GWS would be reason to hate them instantly.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Whoes GWS likely to get? Mitch Clark would be a good acquisition remember hearing he could leave for GWS or go back to Western Australia. Looks like their going to struggle pretty bad next year.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Kiz said:


> apparently gws have picked up a big name that hasnt been in the news, possibly bartel or goddard.


They announced today that they already have 10,000 members for next year, it'll be fun to see them no show once they lose a few games.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

They'll be lucky to get 10000 to their first game there. People won't care.


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Not that it matters anymore but I scored 5 on my tipping not 3


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Western Sydney is very results based, so when the side is langusihing down the bottom fighting against Port and Gold Coast for the spoon, an empty stadium and 130+ point defeats will be a weekly showcase for the GWS side.

The AFL should have gone where a team could succeed, i.e Launceston, Cairns, Darwin.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

-WR- said:


> Not that it matters anymore but I scored 5 on my tipping not 3


OMG how the hell did I screw that up? I'm so sorry about that. I've fixed it up and you're now on 118 points. :$

Just read this on afl.com.au  



> *Swans in mourning*
> 
> THE SYDNEY Swans are in deep mourning after the passing of Luella McVeigh, the baby daughter of co-captain Jarrad and his wife Clementine.
> 
> ...


I'm really choked up reading the article. So so sad!!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

That's awful. I read just earlier this week that McVeigh and his wife had been practically living at the hospital with the baby since she was born. RIP.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Terrible terrible news, can't imagine how they would be feeling


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Not sure the article is online, but to give the thread a bit more of a feelgood feeling, I read an article about Mooney and his number one fan - a nine year old boy who lost his vision to cancer, who Mooney has spent time with and helped. Goes around to visit him, brings him Geelong stuff, sought him out on Saturday at training to give him a signed jumper, and went to the kid's birthday party. There's a lot of stuff footy players do that they don't get recognised for, and I'm sure no one would have known of this had Mooney not been retiring.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah I agree I bet you there is a shit load of good stuff AFL players do which somehow doesn't get picked up by the media, but when something bad happens they jump all over the story.

Fevola is going to have Carlton defender Micheal Jamison on him in the VFL this week. Fev's kicked 33 goals in the last 5 weeks and might spark a tiny bit interest of a few AFL clubs if he has another standout performance. Would love for him to play in the AFL again but teams will be too worried about his off-field behavior and I doubt he gets drafted next year.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

BDFW said:


> Yeah I agree I bet you there is a shit load of good stuff AFL players do which somehow doesn't get picked up by the media, but when something bad happens they jump all over the story.


Just on that, the St.Kilda player who got punched out by some douche from behind might feel like justice doesn't exist. That guy only got a $900 fine.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Jobbed_Out said:


> Just on that, the St.Kilda player who got punched out by some douche from behind might feel like justice doesn't exist. That guy only got a $900 fine.


$900 for punching someone unprovoked, that guy is very very lucky to get away with that outcome. Read an interesting article about the incident and what would have happened if Sam Fisher was the attacker and what would have happened to him.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Fremantle v Collingwood


Friday, 7:40pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

FREMANTLE
B: Faulks, McPharlin, Crowley
HB: Broughton, Johnson, Lower
C: Ibbotson, Barlow, Mzungu
HF: Hinkley, Fyfe, Duffield
F: Bradley, Mayne, Clarke
FOLL: Sandilands, Suban, Hill
I/C: Schammer, Palmer, Pearce, Anthony
EMG: Bucovaz, Houghton, Bollenhagen
IN: Duffield, Schammer, Bradley, Pearce, Faulks, Anthony, Lower
OUT: Grover (hamstring), Mundy (ankle), Pavlich (calf), Ballantyne (hamstring), McPhee (foot), Silvagni (concussion), Pitt (groin)

COLLINGWOOD
B: Davis, Reid, O'Brien
HB: Young, Tarrant, Goldsack
C: Beams, Thomas, Didak
HF: Sinclair, Johnson, Fasolo
F: Sidebottom, Cloke, Brown
FOLL: Jolly, Pendlebury, Krakouer
I/C: Swan, Toovey, Dawes, Blair
EMG: Wood, Rounds, McCarthy
IN: Davis, Johnson, Dawes, Krakouer
OUT: McCarthy, Keeffe, Ball (soreness), Buckley

Hawthorn v Western Bulldogs


Saturday, 2:10pm AEST, MCG

HAWTHORN
B: Guerra, Gibson, Murphy
HB: Birchall, Schoenmakers, Burgoyne
C: Bruce, Mitchell, Lewis
HF: Smith, Franklin, Whitecross
F: Rioli, Hale, Breust
FOLL: Bailey, Hodge, Sewell
I/C: Shiels, Savage, Suckling, Puopolo
EMG: Osborne, Lisle, Cheney
IN: Savage
OUT: Bateman (soreness)

WESTERN BULLDOGS
B: Wood, Markovic, Picken
HB: Schofield, Barlow, Murphy
C: Tutt, Boyd, Cross
HF: Dahlhaus, Jones, Giansiracusa
F: Cordy, Hall, Higgins
FOLL: Roughead, Griffen, Ward
I/C: Hill, Grant, Veszpremi, Liberatore
EMG: Addison, Stack, Reid
IN: Hill, Dahlhaus
OUT: Howard, Djerrkura (soreness)

Geelong v Sydney


Saturday, 2:10pm AEST, Skilled Stadium

GEELONG
B: J.Hunt, Scarlett, Lonergan
HB: Enright, Taylor, Mackie
C: Bartel, Ling, Selwood
HF: Johnson, Hawkins, Varcoe
F: Stokes, Podsiadly, Byrnes
FOLL: Ottens, Kelly, Chapman
I/C: Wojcinski, West, Menzel, Christensen
EMG: Simpson, T.Hunt, Duncan
IN: Mackie, Scarlett, Hawkins, West
OUT: Corey (groin), Mooney (suspended), Duncan, Vardy (hip)

SYDNEY
B: Shaw, Richards, Johnson
HB: Mattner, Grundy, Smith
C: Kennedy, Goodes, Bird
HF: O'Keefe, White, Spangher
F: Hannebery, Reid, McGlynn
FOLL: Mumford, Bolton, Jack
I/C from: Malceski, Meredith, Rohan, Parker
EMG: Kennelly, Jordan, Gordon
IN: Meredith, Parker
OUT: McVeigh (personal), Jetta

St Kilda v North Melbourne


Saturday, 7:10pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

ST KILDA
B: Gilbert, Blake, Clarke
HB: Goddard, Fisher, Ray
C: Armitage, Dal Santo, Gram
HF: Peake, Riewoldt, Geary
F: Milne, Koschitzke, Dempster
FOLL: McEvoy, Jones, Montagna
I/C: Schneider, Steven, Dawson, Polo
EMG: Baker, Walsh, Gamble
IN: Koschitzke, Dawson
OUT: Baker, Lynch

NORTH MELBOURNE
B: Rawlings, Thompson, McMahon
HB: Wells, Grima, Firrito
C: Greenwood, Ziebell, Adams
HF: Campbell, Hansen, Thomas
F: Harvey, Petrie, Edwards
FOLL: Goldstein, Bastinac, Swallow
I/C: Garlett, Harper, Pedersen, Mullett
EMG: McIntosh, Ross, Richardson
No Changes

Brisbane Lions v West Coast


Saturday, 7:10pm AEST, Gabba

BRISBANE LIONS
B: McGrath, Maguire, Drummond
HB: Hanley, McKeever, Adcock
C: Power, Raines, Rich
HF: Polkinghorne, Staker, Sheldon
F: Banfield, Cornelius, Retzlaff
FOLL: Leuenberger, Black, Redden
I/C: Stiller, Rockliff, Golby, Karnezis
EMG: Hawksley, Collier, Harwood
IN: Retzlaff
OUT: Clark (knee)

WEST COAST
B: Hurn, Glass, Schofield
HB: Waters, Mackenzie, Smith
C: Shuey, Priddis, Embley
HF: Nicoski, Kennedy, Gaff
F: LeCras, Lynch, Naitanui
FOLL: Cox, S.Selwood, A.Selwood
I/C: Ebert, Masten, Hams, McGinnity
EMG: Brown, Stevens, Brennan
IN: McGinnity
OUT: Kerr (back)

Adelaide v Richmond


Sunday, 12:40pm CST, AAMI Stadium

ADELAIDE
B: Johncock, Rutten, Talia
HB: Doughty, McKernan, van Berlo
C: Reilly, S.Thompson, Mackay
HF: Petrenko, Gunston, Sloane
F: Douglas, Tippett, Wright
FOLL: Jacobs, Dangerfield, Vince
I/C from: Armstrong, Riley, Maric, Walker, Martin, Henderson, Otten
IN: Maric, Martin, Henderson
OUT: -

RICHMOND
B: Houli, Rance, Thursfield
HB: Deledio, Post, Dea
C: Cotchin, Martin, Grigg
HF: Jackson, Vickery, Edwards
F: Nahas, Riewoldt, King
FOLL: Graham, Tuck, Foley
I/C from: Morton, Farmer, Webberley, Miller, White, Nason, O'Reilly
IN: White, Nason, O'Reilly
OUT: -

Melbourne v Gold Coast


Sunday, 2:10pm AEST, MCG

MELBOURNE
B: Garland, Frawley, Bartram
HB: Tapscott, Rivers, Macdonald
C: Blease, Moloney, Trengove
HF: Scully, Martin, Green
F: Jurrah, Watts, Bennell
FOLL: Jamar, Jetta, Jones
I/C from: Morton, McKenzie, Nicholson, McNamara, Fitzpatrick, Macdonald, Howe
IN: McNamara, Tapscott, Fitzpatrick, Jetta, T.McDonald, Nicholson
OUT: Sylvia (suspended), Davey (suspended), Petterd (quad)
NEW: Jack Fitzpatrick (Western U18s), Tom McDonald (North Ballarat)

GOLD COAST
B: Hunt, Thompson, Tape
HB: Harbrow, Brennan, Bock
C: Prestia, G.Ablett, Shaw
HF: Stanley, McKenzie, Russell
F: Matera, N.Ablett, Hickey
FOLL: Smith Swallow, Rischitelli
I/C from: Weller, Toy, Hutchins, Iles, Bennell, Caddy, Gillbee
IN: Iles, Smith. Toy, Caddy, Gilbee, Hutchings, Matera
OUT: Fraser, Daye, Tippett, May
NEW: Josh Caddy (Northern U18s), Jacob Gillbee (Lauderdale)

Essendon v Port Adelaide


Sunday, 4:40pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

ESSENDON
B: Heppell, Carlisle, Fletcher
HB: Hooker, Pears, McVeigh
C: Stanton, Watson, Jetta
HF: Myers, Hurley, Zaharakis
F: Davey, Ryder, Monfries
FOLL: Hille, Melksham, Howlett
I/C from: Welsh, Bellchambers, Dyson, Lovett-Murray, Reimers, Colyer, Hardingham
IN: Hurley, Pears, Dyson. Hooker, Colyer
OUT: Hocking (suspended), Crameri (shoulder)

PORT ADELAIDE
B: Logan, Carlisle, Surjan
HB: O'Shea, Trengove, Jonas
C: Pearce, Boak, Thomas
HF: Motlop, Schulz, Banner
F: Rodan, Butcher, Ebert
FOLL: Lobbe, Cassisi, Gray
I/C from: Chaplin, Salopek, J.Westhoff, D.Stewart, Broadbent, Davenport, Young
IN: Ebert, Broadbent, Davenport, O'Shea, Young
OUT: Hitchcock, Jacobs (ankle)
NEW: Aaron Young (Eastern U18s)


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Walker, McKernan and Reilly have re-signed with the Crows, Kiz will be happy no doubt.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Walker and McKernan re-signing with the Crows is great, they have loads of potential.

Not a big surprise but Alistair Clarkson has signed on for another 3 years at the Hawks, wish the Crows would of got him


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

reilly can get fucked, but the other two im happy with. especially walker


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Kiz said:


> reilly can get fucked, but the other two im happy with. especially walker


Did you drink a beer in celebration?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no, i was at work


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

So was he. Kind of. :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Dear God this is embarrassing. Tom Hawkins should be dropped for the remainder of the year at the least if this is all he's willing to give. We're screaming out for a leading option, but he's just too fucking lazy to get on his bike. We can't possibly have a forward line with both him and a resting Ottens down there, because it makes us too stagnant. Poor skills, Steve Johnson playing like shit, poor umpiring decisions (how the fuck is it a throw when Christensen gets clotheslined and lets go of the ball, yet it's not when Hannebury gets tackled legally and actually does throw it?) + poor manning up/positioning (Menzel is NOT a backman) make for an awful performance.

I also don't understand how Mitch Duncan was dropped after being our best player in the first half against Adelaide along with Kelly. Surely we're not resting him after we had the bye.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

GEELOLNG

hawthorn were dominant, again


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

BACK TO BACK MINOR PREMIERS!!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Waiting for sXe to come on and claim his team beat Geelong. Too bad Brisbane don't beat anybody.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fevola kicked a lazy 10 against jamison for casey


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Kiz said:


> fevola kicked a lazy 10 against jamison for casey


Not hard for an AFL level player to dominate in the VFL.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

BkB Hulk said:


> Waiting for sXe to come on and claim his team beat Geelong. Too bad Brisbane don't beat anybody.


MY TEAM WON THOUGH.

Sydney, wewt. :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Jobbed_Out said:


> Not hard for an AFL level player to dominate in the VFL.


what does that make jamison then


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

shit


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

luke power has announced his retirement. brilliant player. overshadowed by guys like voss, black, brown, etc etc during his time at the lions.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sad to see Power go. He and Black are champions of the club.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

:lmao adelaide.

4 goals 3 to 11 goals 11 after half time. different coach, same old shit.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Fuck Cotchin was good in the second half.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

scott burns in the croud made me cream a bit. in bickley's first real challenge, he's shown he has no response to when we do our inevitable hit the wall. didnt change anything besides move johncock forward too late.

brodie martin is not afl standard.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Was worried something like that would happen once our finals berth was assured, Fletcher went out with "General Soreness" and the team played like shit until halfway through the last quarter. Rodan and Gray were Ports best, their performance today in front of the 20 Port fans who showed up would be frustrating, they would have more than 2 wins if they played like that more often.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Supercoach:

I lost, I'm out, I dont care anymore


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

9 wins in a row to make the grand final

staker needs another knee reco
thomas got offered 2 weeks for his bump
lower originally got 4 matches, lowered (lol) to 3 due to an early plea
levi greenwood got a 1 match ban
david armitage got 1 game
zeibell gets 3 matches


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

****ROUND 23 - RESULTS***​*
Ok let's be honest....not one person in their right mind (except blind/lucky Sydney supporters) would have gotten a perfect 8 this week. 

Out of 12 of us, 8 received the highest score of the round at 6/8.....and we can all thank Adelaide as well as Sydney for messing that up (except in my case I thank North instead of Adelaide). So congrats to BkB, Jobbed Out, sXe, Lawls, Pounce, Nige and -WR-:

Aussie - 6
BkB Hulk - 6
Jobbed Out - 6
sXe_Maverick - 6
Lawls - 6
The Pounce - 6
Nige™ - 6
-WR- - 6
Kiz - 5
Triple HBK - 5
SMD - 5
Gards - 4

*PROGRESSIVE SCORES:*
And for the final progressive score of the year, BkB and I still hold first place with 140 (I might accidentally delete your tips this week ). Tied in second place are Jobbed Out and Kiz on 136 and in third is sXe with 135. And Trips will no doubt be secretly hoping that the 5 of us will all forget to put our tips in this week and he gets a perfect 8. 

Aussie - 140
BkB Hulk - 140
Jobbed Out - 136
Kiz - 136
sXe_Maverick - 135
Triple HBK - 132
Lawls - 128
The Pounce - 128
Nige™ - 124
-WR- - 124
SMD - 123
Gards - 103

****ROUND 24****​Well this is it, the final round of the 2011 Home and Away season (where the hell have the last 6 months gone???). Deadline for the round will be *Friday September 2 - 7.40pm*

*Friday September 2*
MCG - 7.40pm
Collingwood vs. Geelong

*Saturday September 3*
Gold Coast Stadium - 1.10pm
Gold Coast vs. Hawthorn

Etihad Stadium - 2.10pm
Western Bulldogs vs. Fremantle

SCG - 4.10pm
Sydney vs. Brisbane

MCG - 7.10pm
Carlton vs. St Kilda

Paterson's Stadium - 7.10pm
West Coast vs. Adelaide

*Sunday September 4*
Adelaide Oval - 3.10pm
Port Adelaide vs. Melbourne

Etihad Stadium - 4.40pm
Richmond vs. North Melbourne

_Bye - Essendon_

Good luck.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Fucking Geelong are going to cost me the tipping title. :\


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

There's a couple of games this week that could really go either way (Collingwood/Geelong, Carlton/St Kilda, Richmond/North and even Port/Melbourne) so don't fret just yet. 

Also, not that it's a secret, but the final 8 is pretty much locked in and according to yesterday's Herald Sun, week 1 will look like this:

Friday September 9: Qualifying Final
Geelong vs. Hawthorn (MCG)

Saturday September 10: Elimination Final
St Kilda vs. Sydney (Etihad or ANZ Stadium depending on the results of Round 24)

Saturday September 10: Qualifying Final
Collingwood vs. West Coast (MCG)

Sunday September 11: Elimination Final
Carlton vs. Essendon (MCG)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

byron schammer has retired, his game against the dogs will be his 129th and last.

was hoping he would come back to westies, but is playing for claremont next year


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

So many retirements this season, Tadhg Kennelly, Leigh Brown and Rodger Hayden the latest.

BTW, Hawthorn can get fucked, 8 players rested? Don't they know it's supercoach grand final week!


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Leigh Brown wants to be a coach. The guy genuinely doesn't have any clue about the game.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Collingwood v Geelong


Friday, 7:40pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

COLLINGWOOD
B: Toovey, Reid, O'Brien
HB: Johnson, Tarrant, Goldsack
C: Beams, Wellingham, Didak
HF: Sinclair, Brown, Fasolo
F: Sidebottom, Cloke, Ball
FOLL: Jolly, Pendlebury, Krakouer
I/C: Swan, Wood, Dawes, Blair
EMG: Buckley, Rounds, Macaffer
IN: Ball, Tarrant, Wellingham
OUT: Thomas (suspended), Davis, Young

GEELONG
B: J.Hunt, Scarlett, Milburn
HB: Enright, Taylor, Mackie
C: Bartel, Ling, Wojcinski
HF: Johnson, West, Varcoe
F: Hawkins, Podsiadly, Chapman
FOLL: Ottens, Kelly, Selwood
I/C: Stokes, Duncan, Menzel, Christensen
EMG: Byrnes, Motlop, Guthrie
IN: Duncan, Milburn
OUT: Byrnes, Lonergan

Gold Coast v Hawthorn


Saturday, 1:10pm AEST, Metricon Stadium

GOLD COAST
B: Hunt, Bock, Toy
HB: Harbrow, Tippett, Weller
C: Bennell, G.Ablett, McKenzie
HF: Stanley, Brennan, Russell
F: Matera, Thompson, Fraser
FOLL: Smith Swallow, Rischitelli
I/C: Shaw, Prestia, Caddy, Gillbee
EMG: Iles, Wilkinson, Tape
IN: Fraser, Tippett, Toy, Gillbee
OUT: Iles, N.Ablett, Tape, Hickey
NEW: Jacob Gillbee (Lauderdale)

HAWTHORN
B: Guerra, Gibson, Cheney
HB: Murphy, Schoenmakers, Stratton
C: Bateman, Mitchell, Smith
HF: Whitecross, Lisle, Savage
F: Osborne, Johnson, Breust
FOLL: Hale, Shiels, Ellis
I/C: Ladson, Bruce, Suckling, Puopolo
EMG: Sierakowski, Milne, Williams
IN: Bateman, Ladson, Mitchell, Johnson, Ellis, Cheney, Lisle, Stratton
OUT: Rioli (calf), Burgoyne, Hodge, Sewell, Birchall, Franklin, Lewis, Bailey

Western Bulldogs v Fremantle


Saturday, 2:10pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

WESTERN BULLDOGS
B: Wood, Markovic, Schofield
HB: Picken, Barlow, Murphy
C: Tutt, Boyd, Wallis
HF: Grant, Jones, Giansiracusa
F: Dahlhaus, Hall, Roughead,
FOLL: Hudson, Griffen, Ward
I/C: Cross, Higgins, Veszpremi, Liberatore
EMG: Addison, Hill, Howard
IN: Hudson, Wood, Wallis
OUT: Cordy (broken hand), Addison, Hill

FREMANTLE
B: Grover, McPharlin, Broughton
HB: Johnson, Silvagni, Duffield
C: Suban, Hill, Pitt
HF: Schammer, Bradley, Crowley
F: Anthony, Mayne, Clarke
FOLL: Sandilands, Barlow, Mzungu
I/C: Bucovaz, Pearce, Bollenhagen, Hinkley
EMG: Sibosado, Houghton, Shepheard
IN: Bucovaz, Bollenhagen, Silvagni, Pitt, Grover
OUT: Lower (suspended), Fyfe (shoulder), Ibbotson (shoulder), Faulks (broken cheekbone), Palmer (groin)

Sydney v Brisbane


Saturday, 4:10pm AEST, SCG

SYDNEY
B: Shaw, Richards, Johnson
HB: Mattner, Grundy, Smith
C: Kennedy, Goodes, McVeigh
HF: O'Keefe, White, Spangher
F: Hannebery, Reid, McGlynn
FOLL: Mumford, Bolton, Jack
I/C: Kennelly, Bird, Rohan, Parker
EMG: Bevan, Malceski, Jetta
IN: McVeigh
OUT: Meredith

BRISBANE LIONS
B: McKeever, Maguire, Adcock
HB: Hanley, Drummond, Golby
C: Rockliff, Raines, Stiller
HF: Polkinghorne, Retzlaff, Sheldon
F: Karnezis, Cornelius, McGrath
FOLL: Leuenberger, Black, Redden
I/C: Hawksley, Rich, Banfield, Harwood
EMG: Buchanan, Dyson, Green
IN: Hawksley, Harwood
OUT: Power (retired), Staker (knee)

West Coast v Adelaide


Saturday, 5:10pm WST, Patersons Stadium

WEST COAST
B: Hurn, Glass, Butler
HB: Smith, Mackenzie, Waters
C: Shuey, Priddis, Embley
HF: Gaff, Kennedy, Nicoski
F: Darling, Lynch, LeCras
FOLL: Cox, S.Selwood, A.Selwood
I/C: Masten, Ebert, Naitanui, McGinnity
EMG: B.Jones, Strijk, Hams
IN: Butler, Darling
OUT: Schofield (cheek), Hams

ADELAIDE
B: Johncock, Rutten, Talia
HB: Doughty, McKernan, Reilly
C: Sloane, S.Thompson, Mackay
HF: Petrenko, Tippett, Vince
F: Henderson, Walker, Douglas
FOLL: Jacobs, Dangerfield, van Berlo
I/C: Armstrong, Wright, Tambling, Callinan
EMG:Maric, L.Thompson, Smith
IN: Doughty, Henderson, Tambling, Callinan
OUT: Otten (concussion), Martin (groin), Riley, Gunston (shoulder)

Carlton v St Kilda


Saturday, 7:10pm AEST, MCG

CARLTON
B: Henderson, Jamison, Joseph
HB: Tuohy, Duigan, Yarran
C: Simpson, Murphy, Scotland
HF: Walker, O'hAilpin, Garlett
F: Betts, Kreuzer, Robinson
FOLL: Warnock, Gibbs, Judd
I/C: Carrazzo, Armfield, Lucas, Laidler
EMG: Russell, Ellard, Davies
IN: O'hAilpin, Lucas, Tuohy
OUT: Thornton (soreness), Ellard, Davies

ST KILDA
B: Gilbert, Dawson, Clarke
HB: Goddard, Fisher, Polo
C: Dempster, Dal Santo, Gram
HF: Peake, Riewoldt, Schneider
F: Milne, Koschitzke, Steven
FOLL: McEvoy, Jones, Montagna
I/C: Blake, Gardiner, Geary, Ray
EMG: Baker, Smith, Gamble
IN: Gardiner
OUT: Armitage (suspended)

Port Adelaide v Melbourne


Sunday, 2:40pm CST, Adelaide Oval

PORT ADELAIDE
B: Chaplin, Carlisle, Logan
HB: Surjan, Trengove, O'Shea
C: Salopek, Boak, Pearce
HF: Ebert, Butcher, Gray
F: Motlop, Schulz, J.Westhoff
FOLL: Lobbe, Cassisi, Rodan
I/C from: Brogan, K.Cornes, Thomas, Banner, Young, Jonas
IN: Brogan, K.Cornes, Young
OUT: -
NEW: Young (Eastern Ranges U-18s)

MELBOURNE
B: Blease, Frawley, McDonald
HB: Garland, Rivers, Bartram
C: Jones, McKenzie, Bennell
HF: Green, Watts, Trengove
F: Scully, Martin, Jetta
FOLL: Jamar, Morton, Moloney
I/C from: Bate, McNamara, Bail, Tapscott, Fitzpatrick, Howe, Nicholson
IN: Bate, Bail, Fitzpatrick, Nicholson
OUT: Jurrah (wrist)
NEW: Fitzpatrick (Western Jets U-18s)

Richmond v North Melbourne


Sunday, 4:40pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

RICHMOND
B: Houli, Rance, Thursfield
HB: Deledio, Post, Dea
C: Cotchin, Martin, Grigg
HF: Jackson, Vickery, Edwards
F: Nahas, Riewoldt, Miller
FOLL: Graham, Tuck, Foley
I/C from: White, Morton, Farmer, Webberley, Nason, O'Reilly, MacDonald
IN: White, Dea, Nason, MacDonald
OUT: King (suspended)
NEW: MacDonald (Gippsland U-18s)

NORTH MELBOURNE
B: Rawlings, Thompson, McMahon
HB: Harper, Grima, Firrito
C: Bastinac, Cunnington, Thomas
HF: Campbell, McIntosh, Black
F: Harvey, Petrie, Edwards
FOLL: Goldstein, Adams, Swallow
I/C from: Pratt, Warren, Garlett, Macmillan, Atley, Pedersen, Mullett
IN: McIntosh, Pratt, Warren, Cunnington, Black, Macmillan, Atley
OUT: Wells (shoulder), Hansen (shoulder), Greenwood (suspended), Ziebell (suspended)


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

ffs im going to have otten, jacobs, franklin and davis on field, but barlow and savage on the bench cos i cant put them on the field anywhere. fack


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Whereas I couldve played a full team in SC this week, despite my abundance of Hawthorn players.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Jobbed_Out said:


> BTW, Hawthorn can get fucked, 8 players rested? Don't they know it's supercoach grand final week!


It's Geelong that are going to get fucked, *royally* in the qualifying final.:side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

We've won something like the past eight against you. Unfortunately, I really can see that streak being broken in a game that really matters. :\


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Didnt Paul Chapman (I think it was) come out and say after the 08 decider that "those bastards will never beat us again" or something along those lines?

So far it's been true


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

BkB Hulk said:


> The guy genuinely doesn't have any clue about the game.


what are you talking about?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

COLLINGLOL


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

:lmao this is pathetic


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Only one bad quarter but what a BAD quarter it was, interesting to see how they come out after half time.


EDIT: That's an Iron Sheik level humbling.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

MENZELLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## CM Sean (Mar 16, 2008)

Forgot to put my tips in, and now I haven't yet got one wrong with Melbourne and North Melbourne 2morrow. FML! lol. xD


----------



## jmm17 (Sep 3, 2011)

So funny...


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Brad Green misses another vital shot as skipper. Far from the first time this year.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

lol melbourne

result was never in doubt, port were always going to win


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

I <3 Adelaide Oval. I'm going to feel so depressed going back to AAMI next year after today. 

On a side note.... NO WOODEN SPOON!!! Ive never felt so happy to finish 16th before.

and also BOAKKKKKKKKKKEEEYYYYYYY


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Gold Coast getting the spoon in the AFL and NRL, what a sad old year for them.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dogs announce that ward is off to gws. big shock there 

gold coast delist nathan ablett, joel tippett, michael coad, marc lock, roland ah chee, jack stanlake, jake crawford and jack stanley. coad is extremely unlucky, but his age and the torn hammy definately got him delisted.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Nathan Ablett was shit to begin with.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Didn't think Tippett looked that bad when he got his go at the end of the season. Someone should pick him up in the RD.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Supercoach Grand Final results:

Minor Premiership (bottom 8):
*Unstoppable Force * 1,683 def 1,572 Epitome of Awesome

Major Premiership (top 8):
Tambling Owns 1,682 def by 1,954 *Jobbing ain't Easy*


Congratulations to the winners of the respective premierships.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Yay! It's a minor but I'll take it haha. 

Ok I think I've let the suspense go on long enough. 

****ROUND 24 - RESULTS***​*I have been kicking myself all weekend for not tipping Geelong. I swear I changed it from Geelong to Collingwood, back to Geelong then back to Collingwood all Thursday night!  

Now I'm going to be a little mean and not put the round's scores (if I was able to, I would have done an Andrew Demetriou impersonation and flown through the whole thing until the very end like an idiot!) I will however congratulate -WR-, sXe and Nige for obtaining the highest score of the round with 6/8. 

****AND THE WINNER IS...***​*Thought I'd announce the top 10 rather than just first, second and third. 

*Cue Drumroll*

In 10th place, with a score of 62 (and who appears to have disappeared) is Stojy.

In 9th place, with a score of 103 is Gards.

In 8th place, with a score of 123 is SMD.

In 7th place, with a score of 128 is The Pounce.

In equal 6th place, with a score of 130 are -WR- and Nige™.

In 5th place, with a score of 133 is Lawls.

In 4th place, with a score of 137 is Triple HBK.








Wait for it....










In 3rd place, with a score of 140 is Jobbed Out.

In equal 2nd place, with a score of 141 are Kiz and sXe_Maverick.

So the winners of the tipping comp, with a final score of 145 are BkB Hulk and myself. Huge congrats BkB! 


I would like to thank you all for participating this year (and putting up with my usual lateness!). I always have heaps of fun doing this and I hope you all enjoyed it.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

I had an idea yesterday about whether it would be a good idea to do tipping for the finals but predict how you think it'll go from the elimination finals to the grand final before the eliminations start on Friday *and then* week by week. What do you guys & gal reckon?


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

This year's All Australian squad has been announced:

Scott Thompson, Adelaide. Never previously selected.
22 games in 2011. 343 kicks, 94 marks, 330 handballs (second in the AFL), averaging 15.6 kicks, 4.3 marks, 15.0 handballs. Second in the AFL in total disposals. eight goals, six behinds. 136 clearances, 84 inside 50m, 46 rebound 50m

Eddie Betts, Carlton. Never previously selected.
22 games in 2011. 161 kicks, 84 marks, 113 handballs, averaging 7.3 kicks, 3.8 marks, 5.1 handballs. 45 goals 19 behinds. 16 clearances, 38 inside 50m, one rebound 50m

Chris Judd, Carlton. Previously selected 2004, 2006, 2008 (captain), 2009, 2010.
22 games in 2011. 281 kicks, 64 marks, 316 handballs (fourth in the AFL), averaging 12.8 kicks, 2.9 marks, 14.4 handballs. 13 goals 15 behinds. 148 clearances (fourth in the AFL), 101 inside 50m, 28 rebound 50m. 

Marc Murphy, Carlton. Never Previously selected.
22 games in 2011. 356 kicks, 102 marks, 283 handballs, averaging 16.2 kicks, 4.6 marks, 12.9 handballs. fourth in the AFL in total disposals. 19 goals 10 behinds. 117 clearances, 99 inside 50m, 38 rebound 50m. 

Heath Scotland, Carlton. Never Previously selected.
22 games in 2011. 324 kicks, 150 marks (fourth in the AFL), 249 handballs, averaging 14.7 kicks, 6.8 marks, 11.3 handballs. four goals four behinds. 52 clearances, 86 inside 50m, 51 rebound 50m. 

Travis Cloke, Collingwood. Never previously selected.
22 games in 2011. 281 kicks, 170 marks (equal first in the AFL), 69 handballs, averaging 12.8 kicks, 7.7 marks, 3.1 handballs. 62 goals (second in the AFL) 43 behinds. six clearances, 111 inside 50m (fifth in the AFL), two rebound 50m

Leon Davis, Collingwood. Previously selected 2009.
18 games in 2011. 283 kicks, 72 marks, 103 handballs, averaging 15.7 kicks, 4.0 marks, 5.7 handballs. six goals eight behinds. 21 clearances, 52 inside 50m, 80 rebound 50m

Scott Pendlebury, Collingwood. Previously selected 2010.
22 games in 2011. 328 kicks, 95 marks, 311 handballs (fifth in the AFL), averaging 14.9 kicks, 4.3 marks, 14.1 handballs. 24 goals eight behinds. 111 clearances, 92 inside 50m, 27 rebound 50m. 

Ben Reid, Collingwood. Never previously selected.
22 games in 2011. 230 kicks, 156 marks (third in the AFL), 118 handballs, averaging 10.4 kicks, 7.1 marks, 5.4 handballs. one goal zero behinds. four clearances, 31 inside 50m, 84 rebound 50m. 

Dane Swan, Collingwood. Previously selected 2009, 2010.
21 games in 2011. 419 kicks (first in the AFL), 117 marks, 246 handballs, averaging 20.0 kicks, 5.6 marks, 11.7 handballs. Third in the AFL in total disposals. 30 goals 21 behinds. 123 clearances, 109 inside 50m, 38 rebound 50m. 

Dale Thomas, Collingwood. Never previously selected.
19 games in 2011. 309 kicks, 118 marks, 168 handballs, averaging 16.3 kicks, 6.2 marks, 8.8 handballs. 13 goals, 13 behinds. 64 clearances, 77 inside 50m, 40 rebound 50m

Nat Fyfe, Fremantle. Never previously selected.
21 games in 2011. 253 kicks, 111 marks, 274 handballs, averaging 12.0 kicks, 5.3 marks, 13.0 handballs. 18 goals 14 behinds. 75 clearances, 79 inside 50m, 33 rebound 50m

Luke McPharlin, Fremantle. Never previously selected.
20 games in 2011. 191 kicks, 129 marks, 116 handballs, averaging 9.6 kicks, 6.4 marks, 5.8 handballs. one goal, one behind. six clearances, 10 inside 50m, 65 rebound 50m

Corey Enright, Geelong. Previously selected 2008, 2009, 2010.
20 games in 2011. 297 kicks, 135 marks, 172 handballs, averaging 14.8 kicks, 6.8 marks, 8.6 handballs. one goal zero behinds. 17 clearances, 51 inside 50m, 71 rebound 50m. 

Steve Johnson, Geelong. Previously selected 2007, 2008, 2010.
20 games in 2011. 276 kicks, 130 marks, 182 handballs, averaging 13.8 kicks, 6.5 marks, 9.1 handballs. 44 goals 29 behinds. 50 clearances, 77 inside 50m, 23 rebound 50m. 

James Kelly, Geelong. Never previously selected.
21 games in 2011. 272 kicks, 53 marks, 239 handballs, averaging 13.0 kicks, 2.5 marks, 11.4 handballs. five goals 10 behinds. 90 clearances, 92 inside 50m, 31 rebound 50m. 

Matthew Scarlett, Geelong. Previously selected 2003, 2004, 2007, 2008, 2009.
19 games in 2011. 196 kicks, 102 marks, 137 handballs, averaging 10.3 kicks, 5.4 marks, 7.2 handballs. one goal, one behind. three clearances, 23 inside 50m, 63 rebound 50m. 

Joel Selwood, Geelong. Previously selected 2009, 2010.
17 games in 2011. 249 kicks, 74 marks, 196 handballs, averaging 14.6 kicks, 4.4 marks, 11.5 handballs. 12 goals 12 behinds. 87 clearances, 97 inside 50m, 24 rebound 50m. 

Harry Taylor, Geelong. Never Previously selected.
21 games in 2011. 184 kicks, 129 marks, 131 handballs, averaging 8.8 kicks, 6.1 marks, 6.2 handballs. zero goals two behinds. five clearances, 16 inside 50m, 52 rebound 50m. 

Gary Ablett, Gold Coast. Previously selected 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010 (vice-captain).
20 games in 2011. 304 kicks, 45 marks, 301 handballs, averaging 15.2 kicks, 2.2 marks, 15.0 handballs. 18 goals 17 behinds. 133 clearances, 99 inside 50m, 62 rebound 50m. 

Grant Birchall, Hawthorn. Never previously selected.
21 games in 2011. 302 kicks, 147 marks (fifth in the AFL), 197 handballs, averaging 14.4 kicks, 7.0 marks, 9.4 handballs. three goals seven behinds. 11 clearances, 44 inside 50m, 56 rebound 50m. 

Lance Franklin, Hawthorn. Previously selected 2008, 2010.
19 games in 2011. 226 kicks, 118 marks, 139 handballs, averaging 11.9 kicks, 6.2 marks, 7.3handballs. 71 goals (first in the AFL) 54 behinds. 15 clearances, 53 inside 50m, seven rebound 50m. 

Josh Gibson, Hawthorn. Never previously selected.
22 games in 2011. 210 kicks, 111 marks, 164 handballs, averaging 9.6 kicks, 5.0 marks, 7.4 handballs. zero goals zero behinds. five clearances, 11 inside 50m, 60 rebound 50m. 

Sam Mitchell, Hawthorn. Never previously selected.
20 games in 2011. 361 kicks (fifth in the AFL), 88 marks, 261 handballs, averaging 18.0 kicks, 4.4 marks, 13.0 handballs. Fifth in the AFL in total disposals. 11 goals six behinds. 115 clearances, 95 inside 50m, 32 rebound 50m. 

Todd Goldstein, North Melbourne. Never previously selected.
21 games in 2011. 151 kicks, 73 marks, 137 handballs, averaging 7.2 kicks, 3.5 marks, 659 handballs. 13 goals six behinds. 741 hits outs averaging 35.3 per game. 84 clearances, 52 inside 50m, 19 rebound 50m. 

Drew Petrie, North Melbourne. Never Previously selected.
21 games in 2011. 222 kicks, 129 marks, 72 handballs, averaging 10.6 kicks, 6.1 marks, 3.4 handballs. 48 goals 41 behinds. 98 hit outs averaging 4.7 per game. 22 clearances, 41 inside 50m, five rebound 50m. 

Andrew Swallow, North Melbourne. Never Previously selected.
22 games in 2011. 268 kicks, 69 marks, 294 handballs, averaging 12.2 kicks, 3.1 marks, 13.4 handballs. 11 goals seven behinds. 148 clearances (third in the AFL), 95 inside 50m, 40 rebound 50m. 

Daniel Wells, North Melbourne. Never previously selected.
22 games in 2011. 312 kicks, 80 marks, 180 handballs, averaging 14.9 kicks, 3.8 marks, 8.6 handballs. 17 goals 15 behinds. 94 clearances, 101 inside 50m, 37 rebound 50m. 

Brett Deledio, Richmond. Never previously selected.
22 games in 2011. 281 kicks, 91 marks, 282 handballs, averaging 12.8 kicks, 4.1 marks, 12.8 handballs. Nine goals 11 behinds. 56 clearances, 85 inside 50m, 82 rebound 50m (fifth in the AFL). 

Nick Dal Santo, St Kilda. Previously selected 2005, 2009.
22 games in 2011. 320 kicks, 74 marks, 262 handballs, averaging 14.6 kicks, 3.4 marks, 11.9 handballs. 13 goals eight behinds. 111 clearances, 76 inside 50m, 67 rebound 50m. 

Sam Fisher, St Kilda. Never previously selected.
22 games in 2011. 277 kicks, 146 marks, 188 handballs, averaging 12.6 kicks, 6.6 marks, 8.6 handballs. two goals three behinds. 17 clearances, 43 inside 50m, 70 rebound 50m. 

Stephen Milne, St Kilda. Never previously selected.
22 games in 2011. 220 kicks, 90 marks, 74 handballs, averaging 10.0 kicks, 4.1 marks, 3.4 handballs. 55 goals (fourth in the AFL) 32 behinds. 21 clearances, 64 inside 50m, 13 rebound 50m. 

Adam Goodes, Sydney Swans. Previously selected 2003, 2006, 2009.
22 games in 2011. 293 kicks, 138 marks, 173 handballs, averaging 13.3 kicks, 6.3 marks, 7.9 handballs. 36 goals 31 behinds. 69 clearances, 124 inside 50m (second in the AFL), 12 rebound 50m. 

Dean Cox, West Coast. Previously selected 2005, 2006, 2007, 2008.
22 games in 2011. 249 kicks, 128 marks, 154 handballs, averaging 11.3 kicks, 5.8 marks, 7.0 handballs. 19 goals 17 behinds. 657 hit outs averaging 29.9 hit outs per game. 85 clearances, 58 inside 50m, 24 rebound 50m. 

Andrew Embley, West Coast. Never previously selected.
21 games in 2011. 274 kicks, 102 marks, 185 handballs, averaging 13.0 kicks, 4.9 marks, 8.8 handballs. 17 goals 17 behinds. 44 clearances, 94 inside 50m, 39 rebound 50m. 

Darren Glass, West Coast. Previously selected 2006, 2007.
21 games in 2011. 115 kicks, 84 marks, 122 handballs, averaging 5.5 kicks, 4.0 marks, 5.8 handballs. zero goals zero behinds. four clearances, four inside 50m, 40 rebound 50m. 

Josh Kennedy, West Coast. Never previously selected.
20 games in 2011. 186 kicks, 129 marks, 53 handballs, averaging 9.3 kicks, 6.4 marks, 2.6 handballs. 52 goals 33 behinds. four clearances, 60 inside 50m, zero rebound 50m. 

Matt Priddis, West Coast. Never previously selected.
22 games in 2011. 242 kicks, 73 marks, 344 handballs (first in the AFL), averaging 11.0 kicks, 3.3 marks, 15.6 handballs. seven goals five behinds. 137 clearances, 80 inside 50m, 24 rebound 50m. 

Matthew Boyd, Western Bulldogs. Previously selected 2009.
22 games in 2011. 398 kicks (second in the AFL, 85 marks, 303 handballs, averaging 18.1 kicks, 3.9 marks, 13.8 handballs. First in the AFL in total disposals. eight goals five behinds. 154 clearances (first in the AFL), 115 inside 50m (fourth in the AFL), 75 rebound 50m. 

Robert Murphy, Western Bulldogs. Never previously selected.
21 games in 2011. 306 kicks, 77 marks, 128 handballs, averaging 14.6 kicks, 3.7 marks, 6.1 handballs. six goals four behinds. 10 clearances, 44 inside 50m, 111 rebound 50m (third in the AFL).


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

Heppell is the rising star.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Thought Shuey was underrated by a lot of the judges, considering everyone gave him the four and Heppell the five bar one judge, but either of the two winning was always going to be acceptable. Smith coming third isn't a real shock either, but there were lots of other talented nominees who would have polled much better in other years - Menzel, MITCH, Sam Reid, Swallow, Darling, Savage (I think he was nominated) and Christensen.

It'll be interesting to see if Heppell wins the Essendon B&F now too. Watson missed a lot of games, and I don't think anyone else at Essendon was as consistent over the whole season as Heppell.

As far as AA goes, aside from the Geelong boys, I'd really like Nat Fyfe to be picked on the half forward flank. He actually plays there well, as well as in he midfield, though I'm pretty sure the AFL will just stick two out and out midfielders there, or maybe Buddy so they can fit another tall in, even though he should be the CHF.

:hb @ the tipping result too. Well done to Aussie. The rest of you are all losers. :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

jon ralph wrote probably his first decent article in his life saying that gws wont win a game next year with palmer (listed 21 players at freo better than him), ward (good player), scully (good played), davis (traitor and buggered shoulder). both ward and scully will get tagged heavily, davis is only 21 and palmer is a hack. add in chadd cornes, kane cornes, luke power and dean brogan as possible names and that's a shit lineup. gold coast only won 3 games with a much better lineup. undoubtedly demetrou and co will make sure mitchell and goddard and a few others end up there over the next couple of years so it doesnt fail immediately.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Mitchell isnt going to GWS. End of story.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

missed out "try to" as a prefix to that sentence, my bad.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Is Goddard out of contract this year? If so, GWS need to do everything they can to get him. From the current crop they'll get, I'd only have Ward down as a real leader, and he's not ready to be skipper yet. They can always let Mark Blake be captain. :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

next year


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Nige™ said:


> I had an idea yesterday about whether it would be a good idea to do tipping for the finals but predict how you think it'll go from the elimination finals to the grand final before the eliminations start on Friday *and then* week by week. What do you guys & gal reckon?


I like the idea. I do a similar thing for the NRL Finals series, might as well do it for this one.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Wallis gone for 14 weeks due to betting on an AFL game, I think that it's good because coaches and players should know by now not to bet on any game.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Pera said:


> It's a shame Butcher will be back in Victoria next year while Trengrove still hasn't signed? I'd expect him to be making his way back down here as well.


well this looks a bit silly.



> EXCITING young forward John Butcher and promising ruckman Matthew Lobbe have committed to Port Adelaide’s future by signing contract extensions to stay at Alberton.
> 
> This completes a successful two week period of re-signings for the Power after Jackson Trengove, Alipate Carlile, Andrew Moore and Justin Westhoff also demonstrated their faith in the direction the Club is heading.
> 
> ...


in other news, houlihan has retired and the roos have delisted ed lower, brayden norris, ben ross, marcus white and matthew scott.

freo have also delisted clayton hinkley, joel houghton, ben bucovaz, tim ruffles and hamish sheapherd


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Ryan Houlihan is the worst player to play 200 games. 

Geelong v Hawthorn


Second Qualifying Final, Friday, 7:45pm AEST, MCG

GEELONG
B: J.Hunt, Scarlett, Lonergan
HB: Enright, Taylor, Mackie
C: Bartel, Kelly, Duncan
HF: Johnson, Ling, Stokes
F: Hawkins, Podsiadly, Menzel
FOLL: Ottens, Chapman, Selwood
I/C: Wojcinski, Varcoe, West, Christensen
EMG: Milburn, Motlop, Mooney
IN: Stokes, Lonergan
OUT: Byrnes, Milburn

HAWTHORN
B: Guerra, Gibson, Murphy
HB: Suckling, Schoenmakers, Birchall
C: Bateman, Mitchell, Sewell
HF: Osborne, Franklin, Rioli
F: Burgoyne, Hale, Breust
FOLL: Bailey, Lewis, Hodge
I/C: Whitecross, Shiels, Smith Puopolo
EMG: Ellis, Stratton, Cheney
IN: Rioli, Burgoyne, Hodge, Sewell, Birchall, Franklin, Lewis, Bailey
OUT: Ladson, Johnson, Ellis, Cheney, Lisle, Stratton, Bruce, Savage

Collingwood v West Coast


First Qualifying Final, Saturday, 2:20pm AEST, MCG

COLLINGWOOD
B: Toovey, Reid, O'Brien
HB: Maxwell, Tarrant, Shaw
C: Beams, Wellingham, Goldsack
HF: Johnson, Brown, Didak
F: Sidebottom, Cloke, Ball
FOLL: Jolly, Pendlebury, Krakouer
I/C: Swan, Davis, Dawes, Blair
EMG: Buckley, Sinclair, Fasolo
IN: Davis, Maxwell, Shaw
OUT: Wood, Fasolo, Sinclair

WEST COAST
B: Hurn, Glass, Schofield
HB: S.Selwood, Mackenzie, Waters
C: Shuey, Priddis, Embley
HF: LeCras Kennedy, Nicoski
F: Darling, Lynch, Naitanui
FOLL: Cox, Kerr, A.Selwood
I/C: Masten, Ebert, Butler, Gaff
EMG: McGinnity, Sheppard, Hams
IN: Kerr, Schofield
OUT: Smith (hamstring), McGinnity

St Kilda v Sydney


Saturday, 7:20pm AEST, Etihad Stadium

ST KILDA
B: Gilbert, Dawson, Clarke
HB: Goddard, Fisher, Blake
C: Dempster, Dal Santo, Gram
HF: Peake, Riewoldt, Schneider
F: Milne, Koschitzke, Geary
FOLL: McEvoy, Jones, Montagna
I/C: Armitage, Steven, Ray, Polo
EMG: Baker, Gardiner, Gamble
IN: Armitage
OUT: Gardiner

SYDNEY
B: Shaw, Richards, Kennelly
HB: Mattner, Johnson, Smith
C: Kennedy, Goodes, McVeigh
HF: O'Keefe, Reid, Rohan
F: Roberts-Thomson, Spangher, McGlynn
FOLL: Mumford, Bolton, Jack
I/C: White, Bird, Hannebery, Parker
EMG: Pyke, Malceski, Jetta
IN: Roberts-Thomson, Reid
OUT: Malceski, Jetta

Carlton v Essendon


Sunday, 2:40pm AEST, MCG

CARLTON
B: Laidler, Henderson, Jamison
HB: Joseph, Duigan, Yarran
C: Gibbs, Judd, Armfield
HF: Garlett, Thornton, Simpson
F: Betts, O'hAilpin, Walker
FOLL: Warnock, Scotland, Murphy
I/C from: Carrazzo, Bower, Ellard, Lucas, Robinson, Davies, Tuohy
IN: Thornton, Ellard, Carrazzo, Bower, Jamison
OUT: Russell, Kreuzer (foot)

ESSENDON
B: Myers, Fletcher, Hardingham
HB: Heppell, Pears, McVeigh
C: Melksham, Watson, Howlett
HF: Jetta, Ryder, Monfries
F: Davey, Hurley, Zaharakis
FOLL: Hille, Stanton, Hocking
I/C: Dyson, Lonergan, Lovett-Murray, Riemers, Bellchambers, Carlile, Colyer
IN: Dyson, Hocking, Lonergan, Bellchambers, Fletcher
OUT: Welsh, Hooker


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The chick in front of me kept glaring at me when I was saying that about him at his 200th game. Awful player.

Hawthorn should have rested Buddy for next week. :side:


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Don't worry, all Hawthorn players will have a rest next week


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Sydney and St. Kilda aren't THAT bad. :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

will hawthorn sell their home semi?


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Couldnt pay me to watch Sydney vs St Kilda this week.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> I like the idea. I do a similar thing for the NRL Finals series, might as well do it for this one.


Might as well get the ball rolling and see if we get others having a go.

*Week 1 Finals*
*1.* Collingwood *vs* West Coast
*2.* Carlton *vs* Essendon
*3.* St. Kilda *vs* Sydney
*4.* Geelong *vs* Hawthorn

*Semi Finals*
*5.* Loser Match 1 *vs* Winner Match 2
*6.* Loser Match 4 *vs* Winner Match 3

*Premlims*
*7.* Winner Match 1 *vs* Winner Match 6
*8.* Winner Match 4 *vs* Winner Match 5

*Grand Final*
Winner Match 7 *vs* Winner Match 8


*My Prediction*

*Week 1 Finals*
*Collingwood* vs West Coast
*Carlton* vs Essendon
*St. Kilda* vs Sydney
*Geelong* vs Hawthorn

*Semi Finals*
*West Coast* vs Carlton
*Hawthorn* vs St. Kilda

*Prelims*
*Collingwood* vs Hawthorn
*Geelong* vs West Coast

*Grand Final
Collingwood* vs Geelong


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

*Week 1 Finals*
*Collingwood* vs West Coast
Carlton vs *Essendon*
*St. Kilda* vs Sydney
*Geelong* vs Hawthorn

*Semi Finals*
*West Coast* vs Essendon
*Hawthorn* vs St. Kilda

*Prelims*
*Collingwood* vs Hawthorn
*Geelong* vs West Coast

*Grand Final*
Collingwood vs *Geelong*

Please?


----------



## Ethan619 (Jun 14, 2006)

Haven't posted in this thread in ages but here goes

*Week 1 Finals*
*Collingwood* vs West Coast
*Carlton* vs Essendon
*St. Kilda* vs Sydney
*Geelong *vs Hawthorn

*Semi Finals*
*West Coast* vs Carlton
*Hawthorn* vs St. Kilda

*Prelims*
*Collingwood* vs Hawthorn
*Geelong* vs West Coast

*Grand Final*
Collingwood vs *Geelong*


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Week 1 Finals
*Collingwood* vs West Coast
*Carlton* vs Essendon
St. Kilda vs *Sydney*
Geelong vs *Hawthorn*

Semis
*West Coast* vs Carlton
*Geelong* vs Sydney

Prelims
*Collingwood* vs Geelong
*Hawthorn* vs West Coast

Grand Final
Collingwood vs *Hawthorn*


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

*Week 1*
*Collingwood* vs West Coast
*Geelong* vs Hawthorn
*Carlton* vs Essendon
St Kilda vs *Sydney*

*Week 2*
*West Coast* vs Carlton
*Hawthorn* vs Sydney

*Week 3*
*Collingwood* vs Hawthorn
*Geelong* vs West Coast

*Week 4*
*Collingwood* vs Geelong


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

*collingwood* vs west coast
*geelong* vs hawthorn
*carlton* vs essendon
st kilda vs *sydney*

*west coast* vs carlton
hawthorn vs *sydney*

*collingwood* vs sydney
*geelong* vs west coast

collingwood vs *geelong*


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Week 1 Finals
*Collingwood* vs West Coast
Carlton vs *Essendon*
*St. Kilda* vs Sydney
Geelong vs *Hawthorn*

Semi Finals
*West Coast* vs Essendon
Geelong vs *St. Kilda*

Prelims
*Collingwood* vs St. Kilda
Hawthorn vs *West Coast*

Grand Final
*Collingwood* vs West Coast


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Week 1 Finals
1. *Collingwood* vs West Coast
2. *Carlton* vs Essendon
3. *St. Kilda* vs Sydney
4. *Geelong* vs Hawthorn

Semi Finals
5. West Coast vs *Carlton*
6. *Hawthorn* vs St.Kilda

Premlims
7. *Collingwood* vs Hawthron
8. *Geelong* vs Carlton

Grand Final
Collingwood vs *Geelong*


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Good to see at least some people give Sydney a chance this week. I know it's in Melbourne, and St Kilda should be favourites, but barely any of the media 'experts' give Sydney a hope of winning.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

menzel


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

poor menzel 

anyone know the franklin injury yet?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

apparently a pcl from what i've read. practically an acl but at the back of the knee. hoping he's just twisted it though.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Winner of Sydney/Saints will fancy themselves against a Buddyless hawk outfit.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hodge and bailey may also miss


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Menzel. 

Happy with the win. The burst in the third quarter was spectacular, and Hawkins played very well. Surprised we can fit so many talls in, but West and Ottens rotating really adds another dimension to us. Not a totally dominant performance, but a great game to be at live. Some guy in my section was hilarious. Sitting all amongst Hawthorn supporters, they got up to leave, getting this guy, who was pissed off his face, to start abusing them all. Pretty hilarious to see.

P.S. Told you that you should have rested Buddy, Triple HBK. :side:


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

We have no choice but to rest him now. This is fucked.

Our small defence got dicked massively. Bomb it long and it was plucked by Podsiadly, Hawkins, Ottens etc. We couldn't do anything. Cam Ling took Mitchell out of the game. Losing Buddy capped off a shit night that started with the dominance at the clearances after quarter time. 

Also, do the umpires have a memo that say Hawthorn shouldn't be given a holding the ball free kick or that whenever we get the ball it's immediately play on? 

I'm writing our season off right here right now unfortunately. We'll be lucky to get past St Kilda or Sydney if we win but then we'll get demolished by Collingwood in the prelim. 

Where were you sitting tonight Bkb?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hoping you guys play Sydney. Can't put up with the arrogant St. Kilda cunts.

Went in Gate One. We were up the top just in the right forward pocket (well, left from where we were sitting). I take it as you went too then? Where we you at?


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I was sitting level 2 (gate 3) Olympic stand where the blue 50 arc meets the boundary, just near that mini scoreboard. Section N54.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

well, gunston leaving is a kick to the balls. apparently carlton offering a 3 year deal worth 1.5 times what we're offering.

fuck this


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Ugh, fuck Carlton. I like Gunston, so I'd rather see him not play with a bunch of scumbags.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Absolutely gutted last night but this is why I think Geelong are the team to beat this year and not Collingwood. Ottens and West (I think I've got the right guy) killed Bailey and Hale. Pods and Johnson were incredible and fuck Hawkins for playing a good game....he's supposed to be a dud!  

Hawks were really disappointing. Rioli and Mitchell went MIA. Shoenmakers was towled up by everyone (I swear he needs to be traded, has been shithouse for 2 years). Just a very ordinary performance from them and Geelong really exposed the weaknesses and full credit to them. 

I didn't get to the game (couldn't afford it  ) but watching it on TV, the look on Menzel's face when he went down was heartbreaking. Poor kid, he's a dynamo that one. Was listening to Triple M a little earlier and they're saying he'll likely miss most of next year too.  Buddy just hyper-extended the knee which is great news considering what it could have been. But he won't play next week and Bailey may not either depending on how sore the calf is. 

I have to admit, I'm kind of pissed off at the media and you too Trips for calling season over for us! Last I checked, Hawthorn finished 3rd which meant we earn a double chance. Buddy getting injured (and Lewis being a dick yet again) doesn't break our season.....it just makes it a little harder. Hawks have proven they can win a game without Franklin and it'll give a chance for other players to try their best. If they play like they did last night then there no way they'll beat either Sydney or St Kilda, but if they bring on our young guns in Savage (who should never have been dropped), Lisle, Cheney and maybe Stratton, then I don't see why the Hawks can't win next week.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Maybe I'm just being bitter and cynical (hopefully) but the way we got busted open last night and the exposure of our undersized defenders against tall forwards when the ball is pumped in quickly makes me question our potential. I'm sorry about my negative view towards it but thats just how I see it at the moment.

I'm just sick of losing to Geelong now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

come on west coast.

cox/nicknat/kerr in the middle could give them a lot. get them down to kennedy and darling, they have a big chance. no reid will be big.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Kiz said:


> come on west coast.
> 
> cox/nicknat/kerr in the middle could give them a lot. get them down to kennedy and darling, they have a big chance. no reid will be big.


no reid will definitely cause some troubles down back for us.

no kerr as well now.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

just heard kerr isnt playing on the telecast.

glass wins the toss. still, west coast have class players but collingwood by 4 goals.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

West was indeed very good. With Ottens possibly retiring this year, a West/Vardy ruck combo next year certainly isn't looking bad. While Ottens was probably BOG last night, West is a good tap ruckman, follows up well on the ground, and has a fucking amazing leap on him. He goes up for a big mark every week. Stevie J pissed me off though. Far too selfish last night. Hopefully last night was the night Hawkins realises what he's capable of with his mountain of a body. He should look at Travis Cloke and realise that's how hard he needs to work, because physically, his body is there. He just needs to get the tank. His goal in the goalsquare against Gibson in the third quarter showed what a unit he is.

Shoenmakers is complete and utter garbage. Josh was saying it yesterday too in the catbox. I think I remember five clangers in a row from him. He's too weak physically, plus he's got poor disposal. He's only young, and could come good, but why Stratton was emergency and not playing over him is beyond me. 

West Coast have been pretty good so far, but Shuey struggling with no Kerr is hurting them.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

collingwood played like rubbish really.  no one should be happy with that performance. west coast's inexperience and poor kicking (shuey/selwood missed sitters at the end) cost them dearly. no cox with a back problem cost them too. glass was west coast's best, with i'd say o'brien being collingwood's.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

interesting match watching it and listening to it on the radio. we never really hit our straps and west coast came hard in the last quarter. glad we got the win though as it gives guys like maxwell, davis, reid, tarrant time to recover a bit more from slight injuries. in saying that bring on sydney/st. kilda/hawthorn whoever we match up against in the preliminary final shall give a great contest.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Triple HBK said:


> Maybe I'm just being bitter and cynical (hopefully) but the way we got busted open last night and the exposure of our undersized defenders against tall forwards when the ball is pumped in quickly makes me question our potential. I'm sorry about my negative view towards it but thats just how I see it at the moment.
> 
> I'm just sick of losing to Geelong now.


I'm sick of it too mate, but hey maybe that thumping was the fire that they needed. It'll be fine. All things considered and the injuries that we copped in the first half of the season, especially with Gilham, Stratton and Roughy going down, the fact that we finished third this year is a damn fine effort. 



BkB Hulk said:


> West was indeed very good. With Ottens possibly retiring this year, a West/Vardy ruck combo next year certainly isn't looking bad. While Ottens was probably BOG last night, West is a good tap ruckman, follows up well on the ground, and has a fucking amazing leap on him. He goes up for a big mark every week. Stevie J pissed me off though. Far too selfish last night. Hopefully last night was the night Hawkins realises what he's capable of with his mountain of a body. He should look at Travis Cloke and realise that's how hard he needs to work, because physically, his body is there. He just needs to get the tank. His goal in the goalsquare against Gibson in the third quarter showed what a unit he is.
> 
> Shoenmakers is complete and utter garbage. Josh was saying it yesterday too in the catbox. I think I remember five clangers in a row from him. He's too weak physically, plus he's got poor disposal. He's only young, and could come good, but why Stratton was emergency and not playing over him is beyond me.
> 
> West Coast have been pretty good so far, but Shuey struggling with no Kerr is hurting them.


Did Vardy play last night? I might have missed him. :$ Ottens has always been pretty good for Geelong and is one of the better rucks in the comp. Hawkins was excellent last night, probably the best game I've seen from him (the bastard). You're right though, it's a confidence factor for him. Get past that and he'll be 10 times better. 

A few people I know have said that Shoenmakers needs to be given a chance to shine, but I struggle to see it. Smith, Puopolo and Breust are first year players and are already leagues above him. My first theory with Stratton is that they weren't 100% confident with his return against GC enough to pick him for last night. The other theory was that the coaching staff were all drunk and/or high when they came up with the selections. :side:


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Nah, Vardy had hip surgery and is out for the season. It's freed up West to have a game though, and he's really taken his chance.

I think the difference is that Smith and Puopolo are older, and Puopolo had more time at a senior level before getting his go, so his skills are pretty well rounded. Breust was drafted in '08 with Shoenmakers, but he's just more naturally skilled. What Shoenmakers needs to really do is hit the gym, else he'll turn out as another Zac Dawson, getting bullied by anyone with size. Decision making should improve with more time, you'd hope. For now though, I'd have him down in the ressies and have Stratton in. I can't see Stratton not playing next week after what we saw last night.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

Let's go Sydney. :side:


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

What Schoenmakers needs to do is just fuck off for good. He's useless. Time after time after time he gets thrown out of the way by the forward or is caught way out of position allowing the forward to run in and kick an easy goal. We've given him 3 years and he's not getting any better. At all.

When Stratton and Gilham come back, Schoenmakers will be the first player out of the side.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

suck shit saint rapeda

any team that features raph clarke on their list deserves to lose


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

come on swans, next steamroll hawks


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

dirty baker, druggie gardner, hack mcqualter and robert eddy have all retired


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Essendon... offically making up the numbers in this years finals.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Kiz said:


> dirty baker, druggie gardner, hack mcqualter and robert eddy have all retired


Watching the Channel 9 news and Baker and Eddy have denied they've retired. 

Semi Finals look like this:
Hawthorn vs. Sydney
Friday night, MCG
(Winner to face Collingwood in Preliminary)

West Coast vs. Carlton
Saturday night, Paterson's Stadium
(Winner to face Geelong in Preliminary)


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Yes Sydney! I reckon they should be a real chance against Hawthorn, particularly with their injury troubles. If we keep playing like last night they could trouble Geelong/Collingwood IMO, with guys like Goodes and O'Keefe firing. 

Poor old Essendon...


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

GWS are calling a press conference at midday to announce the worst kept secret of this season. Scully has signed a reported 6 year $6 million deal. 

So much for "No I haven't signed. Just going up for a look" crap.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

6 years?

too long. way too long


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

It wasnt "No I haven't signed. Just going up for a look"... it was ""No I haven't signed. Just going up for a look at the contract BEFORE I sign this morning"


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

luke power announced to have signed. great signing, still as 2 years or so left.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oFGGD_d9GnQ&feature=mh_lolz&list=FLeY4aPOTSkRCqLTqAyeqKJw

Classic.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

AFL_PKeane Patrick Keane
by AFL
Fremantle will receive Third Band Compensation - an end of First Round selection for Rhys Palmer.
2 minutes ago

AFL_PKeane Patrick Keane
W Bulldogs and Adel Crows will both receive Second Band Compensation - a First Round selection for Callan Ward and Phil Davis respectively.
2 minutes ago

AFL_PKeane Patrick Keane
Melbourne will receive First Band Compensation - a First Round selection and a Mid-First Round selection for Tom Scully.
2 minutes ago

fair on all accounts


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Well, in a way it's not at all fair on Melbourne. Scully was the first pick just a few years ago, but by the system they've implemented, it's the fairest compensation the AFL could have given Melbourne.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

tankers dont deserve rewards


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

You guys should be stripped of your draft picks for giving Tambling a game in Round 24 then. 8*D


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

They should be stripped of their picks for taking Tambling in the first place


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

If the clubs who have players poached by GWS use those draft picks wisely they can end up with better players than they lost. For example when Freo came in they got Todd Ridley and Tony Delaney from Essendon while the compensation draft picks the Bombers got netted Matthew Lloyd and Scott Lucas.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Brissy have delisted Xavier Clarke. Good form Vossy. Amazing to think Raph Clarke is still listed when he's worse.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

mark harvey has been sacked by freo. lol what the fuck


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:lmao wut? Where the fuck did that come from?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no clue, happened about 20 minutes ago. rumour is that a coach will be announced, one of scotty walters, ross lyon, eade or scotty burns


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Dad came home and said Harvey had been sacked, I was quite surprised.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I could see Harvey at GWS in two years after Sheedy is sent off to a home.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

choco williams will replace sheedy, basically confirmed


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

A lot can happen in two years. Wouldn't put Williams down as a surefire replacement, even if it seems likely with him not going for the open senior jobs to be an assistant at GWS.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it's apparently in his contract

harvey will probably end up at melbourne


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Reports that Ross Lyon has quit St. Kilda and is on his way to Freo. Not sure there is the right move for Freo.

http://www.saints.com.au/news/newsarticle/tabid/5315/newsid/123531/default.aspx

Lyon to Freo is happening.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Ha, Freo just completely dicked St Kilda and Mark Harvey bad.

anyway, teams:
Hawthorn v Sydney


Second Semi Final, Friday, 7:45pm AEST, MCG

HAWTHORN
B: Murphy, Gibson, Guerra
HB: Birchall, Schoenmakers, Puopolo
C: Lewis, Mitchell, Smith
HF: Hodge, Franklin, Rioli
F: Whitecross, Hale, Osborne
FOLL: Bailey, Burgoyne, Sewell
I/C: Bateman, Shiels, Suckling, Stratton
EMG: Lisle, Savage, Breust
IN: Stratton
OUT: Breust

SYDNEY
B: Shaw, Richards, Roberts-Thomson
HB: Mattner, Johnson, Smith
C: Kennedy, Goodes, McVeigh
HF: O'Keefe, Reid, Rohan
F: White, Spangher, McGlynn
FOLL: Mumford, Bolton, Jack
I/C: Kennelly, Bird, Hannebery, Parker
EMG: Bevan, Malceski, Jetta
No changes

West Coast v Carlton


Saturday, 5:50pm AWST, Patersons Stadium

WEST COAST
B: Hurn, Glass, Schofield
HB: Butler, Mackenzie, Waters
C: Shuey, Priddis, Embley
HF: LeCras Kennedy, Nicoski
F: Darling, Lynch, Naitanui
FOLL: Cox, A.Selwood, S.Selwood
I/C: Kerr, Masten, McGinnity, Gaff
EMG: Ebert, Smith, Hams
IN: Kerr
OUT: Ebert

CARLTON
B: Joseph, Jamison, Laidler
HB: Yarran, Thornton, Duigan
C: Simpson, Robinson, Scotland
HF: Garlett, Henderson, Carrazzo
F: Betts, O'hAilpin, Walker
FOLL: Warnock, Judd, Murphy
I/C: Armfield, Ellard, Davies, Tuohy
EMG: Bower, Russell, Hampson
IN: Tuohy
OUT: Gibbs (shoulder)


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:lmao Schoenmakers. That is all.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

mm I know... luckily we've got Stratton back this week. Hopefully Schoenmakers does a knee and gets subbed off.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> :lmao Schoenmakers. That is all.


fpalm

I can't believe I saw his name there. I despair I really do. I was fairly confident about this game even when it looked like Buddy would be out, mainly because I thought Schoenmakers would be replaced. How bad of a performance does someone need to have to get dropped? Fuck me!

I hope to god he's had a massive kick up the arse.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Hawks fans have usually been asking for Murphy to be dropped (for some unknown reason to me). I think it should be changed to Schoenmakers constantly being told to get out.

We should've traded him to Port for Burgoyne when we had the chance...


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

MY TEAM Sydney will win. 

(and then sXe will come here claiming he's always supported sydney)


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The only way I can see the Schoenmakers selection not hurting is if Sam Reid kicks like shit, as he often does. I'd imagine he'll be the matchup for Schoenmakers, and Reid is amazingly strong in the air for someone of his experience. If it's put up enough to him, it could be a slaughtering back there.

Fuck Channel 7 for not showing tonight live too. Ridiculous.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hawthorn's fault for playing him out of position. he was a forward as a junior


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Players change positions all the time when they get to a senior level though. Lingy was a full forward.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

that doesnt mean you always become good at your new position


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

ben reid was drafted as a forward, but got moved down back because his goal kicking was terrible and it's likely that he will be AA CHB this year. schoenmakers just has terrible disposal and awareness.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Reid's actually an excellent example. Guy is a cracking kick in play too, but his goal kicking was atrocious.

Neeld to Melbourne apparently.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

So excited Hawks won last night. Played 100 times better than against Geelong. Still don't know how Shoenmakers managed a game again this week but oh well. Also I'm calling Goodes as a dark horse for the Brownlow this year (even though they've already engraved Judd's name on the medal).

Holy shit tonight has to be one of the best games of footy I've seen in a long time! Both teams need to take a bow right now. However I think Geelong might be grinning from ear to ear watching that. That would have taken so much energy out of them & they've got to make the trip here next week.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

WEST COAST

umps tried their hardest to get the tanking scum over the line


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

west coast vs hawthorn final :side:


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I'd rather lose on friday night then lose on Grand Final day.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> I'd rather lose on friday night then lose on Grand Final day.


I expect us to even after the much improved performance against the Swans. We'll need Gibson to play as well as that to stand any chance. Hopefully Stratton & Suckling will both play this time with Schoenmakers going out. He was better than last week but that wasn't exactly difficult, and the standard of opposition next week will be so much stronger. I dread to think what'll happen if he goes up against the Pies' forwards.

Why can't we just play on a Saturday night for once? Three Fridays in a row, which with the time difference means Friday morning/early afternoon over here while I'm at work and have to record it. So infuriating! The one game that will be a Saturday will be the grand final and I'm sure as hell we won't be there. Come on Hawks, prove me wrong!


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Nige™ said:


> I expect us to even after the much improved performance against the Swans. We'll need Gibson to play as well as that to stand any chance. Hopefully Stratton & Suckling will both play this time with Schoenmakers going out. He was better than last week but that wasn't exactly difficult, and the standard of opposition next week will be so much stronger. I dread to think what'll happen if he goes up against the Pies' forwards.


My thoughts exactly. Cloke, Dawes and Brown wouldve seen how Geelong used Ottens, Podsiadly and Hawkins the other week and exploit us in the air. Collingwood's midfielders in Swan, Ball, Pendlebury, Thomas etc will show their class and smash us in the clearances. What we need is first use of the footy and not allow people like Harry O, Tarrant or Reid to dictate terms off the halfback line.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Brendan McCartney will be the next coach of the Doggies. Leon Cameron must have thought he had that job won.



Nige™;10330202 said:


> I expect us to even after the much improved performance against the Swans. We'll need Gibson to play as well as that to stand any chance. Hopefully Stratton & Suckling will both play this time with Schoenmakers going out. He was better than last week but that wasn't exactly difficult, and the standard of opposition next week will be so much stronger. I dread to think what'll happen if he goes up against the Pies' forwards.
> 
> Why can't we just play on a Saturday night for once? Three Fridays in a row, which with the time difference means Friday morning/early afternoon over here while I'm at work and have to record it. So infuriating! The one game that will be a Saturday will be the grand final and I'm sure as hell we won't be there. Come on Hawks, prove me wrong!


West Coast have to have a week break between their games. Just how the draw goes. Serves you right for picking Hawthorn. 8*D


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Im happy with friday night games. It means I dont have to work friday nights


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> EXCLUSIVE: GEELONG assistant Brenton Sanderson is expected to be named Adelaide coach tomorrow.
> 
> Sanderson, a former Adelaide, Collingwood and Geelong player, would replace Neil Craig and caretaker Mark Bickley.
> 
> ...


YEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

aaaannd it's official



> The Adelaide Football Club confirms the appointment of Brenton Sanderson to the position of senior coach.
> 
> Sanderson, 37, has immediately stepped down from his role as an assistant coach with the Geelong Football Club to accept Adelaide’s role on a three-year term.
> 
> ...


so fucking good. best one out there (along with burns)


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh piss off.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

BkB Hulk said:


> Oh piss off.


8*D


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The little cunt from Freo wins Goal of the Year, Krakouer Mark of the Year. Not joking.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

B: M.Scarlett (Geel), D.Glass (WCE), C.Enright (Geel)
HB: R.Murphy (WB), B.Reid (Coll), L.Davis (Coll)
C: D.Thomas (Coll), S.Mitchell (Haw), S.Pendlebury (Coll)
HF: M.Murphy (Carl), T.Cloke (Coll), D.Swan (Coll)
F: S.Milne (St K), L.Franklin (Haw), A.Goodes (Syd)

Foll: D.Cox (WCE), C.Judd (Carl)(vc), G.Ablett (GC)(c) 

I/C: M.Boyd (WB), N.Dal Santo (St K), J.Kelly (Geel), D.Petrie (NM)

no goldstein, gibson, scotland is a joke, gibson and scotland deserved to go in ahead of robert :lmao murphy. shove swan on the bench, put petrie on half forward. most of the team looks good though besides those terrible decisions

boyd in over thompson is a joke too. boyd is fucking terrible


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

FYFE was robbed.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

How the fuck was Gibson not named?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Matty Scarlett has said 2012 will be his last season. One of the greatest players Geelong has seen, hopefully he can go out with a bang in the next year and a bit.


----------



## CM Rom (Dec 17, 2009)

Congrats to Coxy and Glassy for their All Australian selections, and how about that game on Saturday Night, damn Eagles keep giving me heart attacks


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Glass has been superb for the past two weeks especially under massive pressure in the backline. Guy is absolutely elite, and often underrated by most.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Essendon twitter said something about Harvey possibly coming in as an assistant, I'd be in favour.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

THE MAN


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Interesting to see how the new coaches will do in 2012, I think Adelaide and the Bulldogs will have the best first seasons under their new coaches. Melbourne need a bit of work so I'd expect them to be better but not great.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Ross Lyon says Freo only has four top line players - McPharlin, Pav, Sandilands and Mundy. He says Silvagni, Roberton and Suban have shown glimpses, but need to make the step up. Nat Fyfe has to be fuming at the past few days. He was listed as potential alongside Ballantyne (and also Morabito).

No Barlow mention too. What a clown.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Lyon is a twit. If he thinks he'll have more success with Fremantle then he did with St Kilda he's an idiot. Really wanting Harvey to just belt the shit out of him.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Collingwood v Hawthorn


COLLINGWOOD
B: Toovey, Reid, O'Brien
HB: Maxwell, Tarrant, Shaw
C: Beams, Wellingham, Thomas
HF: Johnson, Brown, Didak
F: Sidebottom, Cloke, Ball
FOLL: Jolly, Pendlebury, Krakouer
I/C: Swan, Davis, Dawes, Blair
EMG: Goldsack, Wood, Fasolo
IN: Thomas, Reid
OUT: Goldsack, Fasolo

HAWTHORN
B: Murphy, Gibson, Stratton
HB: Birchall, Schoenmakers, Puopolo
C: Lewis, Mitchell, Smith
HF: Hodge, Franklin, Shiels
F: Bateman, Hale, Rioli
FOLL: Bailey, Burgoyne, Sewell
I/C: Guerra, Osborne, Whitecross, Suckling
EMG: Lisle, Savage, Breust
No Changes

Geelong v West Coast


Second Preliminary Final, Saturday 2:20pm AEST, MCG

GEELONG
B: J.Hunt, Scarlett, Lonergan
HB: Enright, Taylor, Wojcinski
C: Bartel, Mackie, Selwood
HF: Johnson, Hawkins, Christensen
F: Varcoe, Podsiadly, Ottens
FOLL: West, Ling, Kelly
I/C: Chapman, Corey, Stokes, Duncan
EMG: Milburn, Byrnes, Mooney
IN: Corey
OUT: Menzel (knee)

WEST COAST
B: Hurn, Glass, Schofield
HB: Butler, Mackenzie, Waters
C: S.Selwood, Priddis, Embley
HF: LeCras Kennedy, Nicoski
F: Darling, Lynch, Naitanui
FOLL: Cox, Kerr, A.Selwood
I/C: Shuey, Masten, McGinnity, Gaff
EMG: Ebert, Smith, Rosa
No Changes


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Didak should feel very lucky to be getting a game.

:hb @ Corey being back.


----------



## Gards (Jun 28, 2008)

Feel terrible for Menzel too, kid was owning shit up and then gets injured.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Geelong will be up there again in 2012 so he'll have another chance to win a flag.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hopefully he'll be back by mid-season. Guy is a sensational talent.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I am so heart broken!! Hawks played their best game of the season tonight.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it just goes to show if you put pressure on collingwood they will falter. lewis was immense, possibly his best game for the club, franklin proved why he's the best player in the league with that goal with 3 mins left. puopolo was horribly unlucky to have holding the ball called against him in the pocket, and that 50 was typical umpiring falling for a dive. burgoyne was also very good, an incredibly classy player. hawthorn outplayed collingwood for about 97% of the match. davis was shown up, lucky to not have about 5 more holding frees against him.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Best game I've been to, Hawthorn were very stiff not to win.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hawthorn were the much better side. Collingwood not looking too good either, with Thomas obviously not match fit, Reid looking proppy again, and Jolly injuring himself. They're in the grand final though, and they're still the team to beat. They'll go in favourites against whoever they play, and rightfully so.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Very proud hawthorn fan tonight. We played our asses off tonight were extremely unlucky to not get over the line tonight. We had a remarkable season and to finish it off in the way we did against the club that has been expected to romp it in all season is an extremely positive sign for this current group of players. 3 points away from a grand final is a fantastic result.

Easily the best game of footy I've been to in recent memory in terms of intensity and passion. 

Also hearing that collingwood chant echo around the mcg throughout various stages of the night was nothing short of spectacular.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Hawks fans can be proud of their club, they achieved alot this season. 3 points short of a grand final may hurt now but the club had a successful season and pushed Collingwood to the limit when it mattered.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

As proud as I am of the Hawks, it is not making the loss any easier to deal with.  (and the alcohol isn't doing anything either!) I have to also admit that considering he was playing on Dawes for most of the night, Shoenmakers didn't play too badly. He really has a long way to go though but after tonight I have mixed feelings. Most improved player of the season has to be Tom Murphy though. He played for his life tonight. Lewis and Mitchell were sensational.

Call me crazy but I'd put money on tomorrow's winner to win the Grand Final next week. I think the Pies might be spent.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

A losing prelim sucks, although the next year we (essendon) won (against the same team!). Hawthorn have set decent foundations and you guys have alot to look forward too.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

BkB Hulk said:


> Hawthorn were the much better side. Collingwood not looking too good either, with Thomas obviously not match fit, Reid looking proppy again, and Jolly injuring himself. They're in the grand final though, and they're still the team to beat. They'll go in favourites against whoever they play, and rightfully so.


It will be the most even betting Grand Final in ages and Geelong will go in favourites more than likely if they win today.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Collingwood have been too good for too long to not go in favourite. Assholes like Mike Sheehan can get off our bandwagon. Right now I'm not even that confident that we'll make it. Too nervous.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

I was confident that we would win going into the game. At 3 qtr time all confidence was gone and I was ready to accept defeat.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I was sure you guys would win too. Never expected Hawthorn to bring it like that.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

I was fully expecting to lose by a minimum 5-6 goals last night heading into the game. First quarter I was happy with. Half time I was ecstatic. Come 3/4 time I was praying that we hold on and then Collingwood got the crowd got involved (which seemed to be 60-70% collingwood) and to Hawthorns credit they stuck at it. They played their asses off all night and after the game you could see what it meant to them. I saw one player smack the ground multiple times in frustration. 

Well done and thank you Hawthorn for all the ups and downs this season. Bring on 2012. I look forward to seeing them play with a new attitude knowing how hard they worked this season to get this far and fall agonisingly short.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Great teams find a way to win 8*D

If Hawthorn kicked straight you would've won by about 3-5 goals.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The job Clarkson did this year can't be discounted. Hawthorn really could have packed it in midyear and decided a top six finish would be enough after the injuries they had. He had them amazingly up for last night.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Robert Walls needs to leave commentary right now. Lloyd sounds out of his depth on occasion, I'm switching the sound to the radio.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hopefully the eagles can get back in this, geelong have been fairly dominant


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

oh and tony armstrong has walked out on us and demanding a trade to sydney. lol.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Kiz said:


> oh and tony armstrong has walked out on us and demanding a trade to sydney. lol.


who?

Anyway :lmao at your sig


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

done for drunk driving pre season, spent 12 weeks in rehab, played the last 5 games, has elite kicking with nothing else in his game. a straight swap for byron sumner looks likely.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Geelong v Collingwood next week then, no doubt about it I'm hoping Geelong win.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Hopefully Stevie has only dislocated a patella. If so, then he should be set for next week. Quite happy with the performance today, minus some of the kicking. Christensen is standing up amazingly well for a young player in important games. He's surpassed Stokes, Varcoe and Byrnes already in just his second year.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

as of now geelong will win the grand final by at least 10 goals. 

Minus stevie j and perhaps pods with his high contact on selwood I think who knows


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Johnson will play if the injury is what's expected (just a dislocation). Pods won't be suspended for a good bump.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the pods bump even being brought up is hilarious.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Up the Cats this week. Also, giving short odds on Malthouse having another cry after the GF.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Someone ask Heath Shaw who's at good odds for tonight.


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

nobody from geelong


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

scott thompson to place might not be a bad bet. carried us every single game, guaranteed to get 3 in all of our wins basically


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Would laugh if Van Berlo polls more than Scotty T.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

adelaide leading vote getter

thompson: 1.01
van berlo: 16.00
dangerfield: 21.00

that's the top 3.

thompson is at 10.00 to finish top 5. not bad.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I just hope one of the media darlings don't win, it'd be nauseating.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

BATMAN


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Well done to Dane Swan, Dal Santo being that high up was a surprise.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Blake has signed for two more years at Geelong.




















Good to see Caracella sticking around on the coaching panel.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

hurr hurr


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Shat myself when I saw that as a title on BF.

Ray Chamberlain dropped for the Grand Final. Thank fuck.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Good, the little midget has an inflated opinion of himself.


----------



## CM Rom (Dec 17, 2009)

Best of luck for Geelong and Collingwood this weekend, tipping a Geelong victory by a couple goals, and congratulations to Dane Swan on winning the Brownlow, makes up for last years debacle


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Collingwood:
B: Toovey, Reid, O'Brien
HB: Maxwell, Tarrant, Shaw
... C: Blair, Swan, Thomas
HF: Johnson, Brown, Didak
F: Sidebottom, Cloke, Ball
R: Jolly, Pendlebury, Krakouer
Int: Davis, Fasolo, Wellingham, Dawes
Emergencies: Wood, Goldsack, Sinclair

Geelong:
B: Hunt, Scarlett, Lonergan
HB: Enright, Taylor, Wojcinski
C: Selwood, Bartel, Mackie
HF: Johnson, Hawkins, Varcoe
F: West, Podsiadly, Chapman
R: Ottens, Ling, Corey
Int: Christensen, Stokes, Duncan, Kelly
Emergencies: Byrnes, Milburn, Guthrie


Shocked to see Guthrie made an emergency. Only confirmed change at the moment is Fasolo Fresh in, Beams out. I guess he and McCarthy can get started early this year.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Collingwood to win, Bartel norm smith


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Anyone for a tie?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I couldn't take another week of this.


----------



## Gards (Jun 28, 2008)

Nige™ said:


> Anyone for a tie?


Definitely not after the blow out that was last years replay game.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Stevie J has got through training. He'll be set to go if he pulls up fine tomorrow morning.


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Geelong by 3 goals, Chapman the Norm Smith.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

rumour has it milburn and rooke are joining the crows as coaches.

would cream myself if true


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Rooke would make a brilliant assistant coach. One of the deepest thinking players involved in footy that I've seen. Milburn is also really good at understanding the game and helping out the kids. As much as Carlton despise him, they owe Milburn for mentoring Laidler to become the player he is. He still talks with him and helps him too, despite him moving on.


----------



## Scrubs (Jan 30, 2010)




----------



## EdgeHeadBellaFan (Jul 3, 2011)

Suck shit Collingwood.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

well played geelong, thoroughly deserved. As we found out last week 3 quarters isn't enough to win a match of footy. The first 3 quarters was some of the best football I've seen. Tom hawkins was very stiff not to win the norm smith


----------



## CM Rom (Dec 17, 2009)

Congratulations Geelong, massive man love for Jim Bartel, legend


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

WE ARE GEELONG, THE GREATEST TEAM OF ALL

glad i put 50 bucks on bartel to win the normie at 11 this morning. great day.

i also enjoyed how the usual suspects went missing. davis, didak, things never change. reid was garbage too


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Bartel deserved the normsmith. Hawkins had a great game aswell.

I was a very entertaining grand final.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

As soon as Pods went off Tarrant should've played on Hawkins instead of Stevie J.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

I cannot believe how well Hawkins played, he was immense. And 'suck shit Collingwood' is definitely the overriding sentiment for me.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Hawkins was impressive, shined in the second half. I really don't know what happened to Collingwood after half time.


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

Jobbed_Out said:


> Hawkins was impressive, shined in the second half. I really don't know what happened to Collingwood after half time.


Up until 3 quarter time we were still in it with a shot, then it all just fell apart.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

the colliwobbles set in


----------



## Lawls (Feb 24, 2007)

really weren't any as we hardly built a considerable lead.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Colliwobbles: the only cure is to play even bigger chokers, i.e St Fiddler


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Triple HBK said:


> Collingwood to win, Bartel norm smith


Ah well, I was half right.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

lewieG said:


> I cannot believe how well Hawkins played, he was immense. And *'suck shit Collingwood'* is definitely the overriding sentiment for me.


:lmao

"WE ARE GEELONG, SUCK SHIT COLLINGWOOD" would be an amazing song for the special occasion!

As for Hawkins, played great, took his marks but still can't kick for shit! He should've had a few goals though since you get goals for hitting the post. . . oh wait!

Congrats Geelong, well deserved! Bartel immense!


----------



## Bookworm Rocks (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm a massive Collingwood supporter, gutted we lost but The better team on the day won. Most of the rubbish I've gotten is from St Kilda supporters who are still bitter over last year. Mostly disapointed that Mick's last game went down like that.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

So fucking amazing. Haven't been in now until today, but that's possibly the best of the lot. So many great things happened. I thought we were absolutely done when we were down in the second and Podsi's shoulder popped out, but the effort from there was tremendous. Bartel playing almost as a key forward and kicking three ripping goals proves how good he is once again. The guy is just an absolute superstar. Stevie J was great, when most people in the media seemed to think he wouldn't even make it to the game. Hawkins has put in his fourth straight great performance, and should have probably kicked six or seven. He's finally putting himself in like he should, and really has turned it on ever since I said he should have been dropped after the Sydney game. He looks to have come of age lately, and was the best forward on the ground. Tommy Lonergan can be thanked partially for that too, because he destroyed Cloke for the last three quarters. A lot of people seemed to think he didn't deserve a spot, but he was probably in the best five on the ground, along with Bartel, Hawkins, Selwood (who was the best midfielder on there) and possibly Lingy, Mackie or Pendlebury.

Felt like it was our game when Christensen took that great mark against two Collingwood players on the back flank late in the third quarter to set us away. So many other great moments though - Hawkins' last half as a whole, Lingy putting through the goal that made you know we had it, and Chris Scott's emotion. Along with Woosha at West Coast, he has to have been the best coach this year, and his reaction to the win with Ling, Sando and all the players was beautiful to see.

It just all goes back to the banner we've seen in the cheer squad there for the year - Too old? Too slow? Too good. Amazing effort to win the premiership when no one (including myself) rated us a chance at the start of the year.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

http://www.theage.com.au/afl/afl-news/the-cats-have-crumbled-20100918-15h92.html

it's still fucking hilarious


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Is it Jim Duthie or Kim Bartel?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

collingwood have signed rodney eade in some wanky role, while melbourne took leigh brown as a forward line coach lmao)


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Triple HBK said:


> Is it Jim Duthie or Kim Bartel?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)




----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:lmao

Such a brilliant footy club.










:lmao @ either Selwood or Stevie Motlop "drinking" in the background.


----------



## Mikey Damage (Jul 11, 2004)

WTF is going on in this thread.

Season is over, right? I can unstick this?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Those are pictures of Geelong players celebrating the end of the season. The greatest team of all indeed.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Kiz said:


> collingwood have signed rodney eade in some wanky role, while melbourne took leigh brown as a forward line coach lmao)


Eade took the job that Malthouse declined\quit.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Bring on trade week and the draft.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Triple HBK said:


> Bring on trade week and the draft.


Any serious rumours doing the rounds? Kyls said something about Lake from the Doggies but doesn't buy it.

We just need to pick up some tall buggers for our defence. The Geelong game in the finals was embarrassing at times, especially as far as Schoenmakers was concerned.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Jack Gunston wants to go to Hawthorn.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

gunston goes to the club we choose for the crybaby


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

Bartel's Kim Duthie outfit = highlight of the season.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Kiz said:


> gunston goes to the club we choose for the *crybaby*


You'll trade him to St.Kilda for Nick Riewoldt?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

nah, st kilda would dominate that trade


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

brad ebert walks out on wet toast, off to port most likely, we dont want him.

lolebert.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Who would West Coast take from Port? A draft pick maybe.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

it would have to be their second rounder really.

port are much better off playing hardball and picking him up in the psd. that's where it differs from gunston


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

http://www.heraldsun.com.au/sport/a...grand-final-high/story-e6frf9jf-1226158536543

ling to announce his retirement today


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Shattered.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

http://www.adelaidenow.com.au/sport...ble-sanfl-future/story-e6freng3-1226159652355

i got so hard reading quotes (i heard about this about 5 days ago)


----------



## -WR- (Jan 2, 2006)

Happy Geelong won the grandfinal on Saturday, they were more deserving than Collingwood throughout the year imo. I'm also happy they won because now Richie wont show his face on here for atleast another year... thats if hes still around.

Im not sure if I want Ebert at the club. If we could get him for peanuts sure, but I have a feeling we are going to pay for than what he's worth...


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

BkB Hulk said:


> Jack Gunston wants to go to Hawthorn.


From what I've heard, we don't want him for some reason...

Also heard of Renouf to Port for Pearce... Why?


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Zaharakis won the Essendon B&F, Stanton second


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The count after Round Seven was hilarious. Watson was killing it.



Triple HBK said:


> From what I've heard, we don't want him for some reason...
> 
> Also heard of Renouf to Port for Pearce... Why?


Not sure why you wouldn't want Gunston. Good talent. I think you must have been one of the teams talking to him for his manager to come out and say he wants to go to Hawthorn too.

Because you like lazy, unmotivated players? I'm not sure, but you guys do seem to try to make them come good. You've recruited Hooper and Pederson + you tried to get Hill last year. It's odd to say the least.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> The count after Round Seven was hilarious. Watson was killing it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


they'll like gunston then

no sorry, he was motivated. took his chance to shine in the crows team to get suitors in victoria. would obviously be great for club culture


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The Bulldogs have gone back to a classic jumper and ditched the actual dog, so it's blue with a red hoop and a white hoop. Looks much classier now.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

We really need someone else who can take the pressure off Buddy and has the potential to kick 30-40 goals a season. I've not seen a lot of Gunston tbh but he does look like a talent and can kick goals for fun at times. Whether he'd have that presence inside 50 if Buddy wasn't on the field like the last quarter of the finals match against Geelong, I don't know. I just feel we need another tall commanding forward and defender while we're at it.

I mentioned it to Kylie the other week but I'm kind of torn on hoping we take a punt on Fevola. He seems to have sorted himself out as of late from the little I see over here and he's scoring a ton of goals in the reserves. It's a risk no doubt, but sometimes risks pay off.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Gunston isn't a big presence, because he doesn't have a big frame yet. He'd be more of a third tall option.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah gunston's the ideal 3rd tall. second fastest at the club behind dangerfield over 20m though i believe. 

i dont think he'll go to hawthorn anyway


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> THE FIRST deal of trade week has been struck with Greater Western Sydney agreeing to a deal with Richmond that will see West Adelaide defender Steven Morris in the yellow and black in 2012.
> 
> Morris, 22, is the son of former Richmond player Kevin and has nominated for the national draft in previous years.
> 
> ...


gutted 

o'halpin and bower have requested to be traded, and collingwood have given up pick 25 to get marty clarke, jamie elliot and pick 67 from gws.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

O'Hailpin and Bower are both trash.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Setanta... lol


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

O'Meara will possibly end up at GWS after a complex series of trades to get him back there. If it happens, then the AFL have totally fucked up. It defeats the purpose of this mini-draft (to ensure GWS have some experienced bodies). It's bad enough that they already get two years to recruit players, especially considering NSW doesn't need a second team.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

idc, we could get pick number 2 :hb


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

not sure about marty clarke. basically a better version of ben johnson


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

get clarke, lose toovey. good one collingwood.

him wanting 350k a year is hilarious. plus his manager isnt accredited either. oh toovey


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Krakouer wanting more money when the salary cap there must be tight is the biggest joke. He should be grateful he's playing at all.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

> THE AFL has rejected a proposed multi-club trade that would have seen highly rated Western Australian 17 year-old Jaeger O'Meara land at Greater Western Sydney.
> 
> Under the League's list building rules for GWS, teams can trade with the new franchise for one of four picks in next Monday's mini-draft of players born between January 1 and April 30, 1994.
> 
> ...


rightly so, would be a joke


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Trade week goes way too long, trades will probably start Thursday or maybe even Friday, doubt much trades will be done over the weekend. Deadline day on Monday will probably be the majority of the trades.

Likely trades? Gunston (Hawthorn), Clark (Freo), Ebert (Port), Armstrong (Sydney), Maric (Richmond)

Also Bower, O'Hailpin, Toovey and Gram may end up at different clubs

Haven't heard much other than these rumours.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fucking gunston trade is bullshit. we got reamed.

we get 24, 46, 64
hawks get gunston, 53, 71

WHY DID WE GIVE THEM ANY PICKS? this better be part of a deal to get crouch

apparently we've already got crouch. woo


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

You had multiple clubs wanting him. How did you guys muck that up?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

other clubs musnt have been intrested. if we package a deal together to get crouch i'll be very happy

pick 10 + 24 i reckon to get him.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Thought you guys were more interested in Kennedy? Let us have Crouch.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

no we want crouch bad. we were going to try and get him in that super trade

Adelaide_FC Adelaide Crows
Part one of a jigsaw puzzle is official, with Gunston to Hawthorn for a first rounder and second and third round upgrades #gocrows #sand2012


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Pricks. We won't be able to match what you can offer.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we know :hb


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

GWS swap pick one 17y/o mini-draft and rd2 pick (31) to Suns for rd1 pick (4) and 2010 Compensation mid-rd 1 (G Ablett)

we're apparently going to get mini draft pick 2 and pick 14 for pick 10 and davis compo. ooooohhhh yeah


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Happy we didnt have to give up any players for Gunston.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

We apparently made a play for Brad Ebert, but he still wants to go to Port. Have fun losing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

balme was on trade week radio and laughed off that suggestion.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I hope there are some decent trades this week, it's been pretty shitty so far.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Waiting to see who will exit St. Kilda. Would laugh if Lyon brought Dawson across to Freo.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i expect maric to richmond to be done tomorrow. richmond guy (cant remember his name) said that they were waiting on us to get the gunston deal done

cant see clark going to freo, vossy wants 2 first rounders + a player, and he's simply not worth that.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

God you guys know, well the AFL sure know how to complicate things. The draft picks themselves being exchanged for players, wtf? It's not as if there are many deals done either, such an anti-climax. Does it pick up like our transfer deadline day?

At least we got the Gunston deal done at last. I hope we can persuade Gillies to sign on too.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

BRAD CROUCH CONFIRMED~!

we give up 10 + davis compo for crouch and luke brown



> DARREN Milburn is joining the Crows.
> 
> The retired Geelong premiership defender will today be comfirmed as an assistant coach to new Adelaide boss Brenton Sanderson.
> 
> ...


woo



> ST KILDA has landed two mature-age players in a deal with Greater Western Sydney.
> 
> Terry Milera from SANFL club Port Adelaide and Ahmed Saad from VFL club Northern Bullants will join the Saints after GWS had the rights to them as they had previously nominated for the draft.
> 
> ...


milera is a gun small forward. will be a great pickup.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

We won't let Gillies go cheap. He's contracted for next year.

Things don't become as manic as deadline day of the transfer window, but clubs do try to push deals through faster. Loyalty means a lot more here than it does in other sports though, so people don't tend to jump ship as easily.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

marty pask says st kilda have 14 uncontracted players to fit in under a tight cap. tom lynch come on down to the crowies.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

The best bit about all of this is that they've apparently opened negotiations with Raph Clarke of all people.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

melbourne potentially offering mitch clark 800k a year. fark.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Wow Clark is a good player but no way is he worth 800k a year.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

gillies requested a trade to hawthorn :lmao


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Happened at the start of the day. Balme has already said since that he's a required player, and Gillies has said through his agent that he'll be happy to return to Geelong if it can't happen. Hawthorn will have to pay overs to get him due to him being contracted for another year too.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

What about a straight swap, Gillies for Young?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

BDFW said:


> What about a straight swap, Gillies for Young?


Horrible deal for us. Young isn't worth near an out-of-contract Gillies, let alone with a year remaining.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

gillies will be scarlett's replacement, he doesnt seem to want to wait the year anyways. hawthorn have nothing geelong want, and what geelong want hawthorn either dont have or wont give up. gillies isnt going anywhere


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

He'll get about eight games next year, unless injuries allow for more or less. He'll be the guy they go to every time Scarlett, Taylor or Lonergan have a rest, and will be ready by the end of the year when Scarlett's done. He will have to keep his form up though, because Ryan Bathie, a former basketballer who we have rookie listed, developed dramatically last year playing down back in the VFL team. He'd be knocking on the door for a few games in the seniors too if he keeps developing.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Seaby looks likely to go to Port, if not they may try to get Renouf.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

rohde has already said whoever it is will be behind lobbe, so i cant image either would be trying to push a trade through


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

BDFW said:


> What about a straight swap, Gillies for Young?


We'll give you a shitload of draft picks and you'll be happy with it.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Kiz said:


> rohde has already said whoever it is will be behind lobbe, so i cant image either would be trying to push a trade through


Seaby seems to be battling Mike Pyke for second spot in Sydney, so I think he'd be open to it.



Triple HBK said:


> We'll give you a shitload of draft picks and you'll be happy with it.


Better us using them on guns like Bundy, Duncan and Menzel than you wasting them on Clangermakers. :side:


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Still can't believe we took Mitch Thorp ahead of Joel Selwood too...


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

To be fair, Thorp was meant to be an outstanding junior talent, and a lot of clubs passed up on Selwood. It just turned out that Thorp was a tremendously arrogant cockhead.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

stop complaining, you dont have tambling


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

You said you had the environment where he could come good. 8*D


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah, could.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

We turned down Joel Selwood once upon a time? That's shocking but I guess you can't always judge potential.

I don't see us getting Gilles unfortunately. Like it's already been said, we've not got anything Geelong would want or we're willing to give up to get him.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Selwood went at number seven in the year he was drafted (2006). Everyone rated him, but they thought he had a dodgy knee. Oops.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Kiz said:


> stop complaining, you dont have tambling


The thing is, we wanted to take Tambling and Richmond wanted Roughead :no:

Delideo went 1 so Hawthorn took Roughead 2. Richmond wanted Roughead at 4 so they took Tambling at 4 and left a certain L. Franklin slip through to 5. Bulldogs also had a chance to take Franklin at 3 but took Ryan Griffin


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Griffin is perhaps the most underwhelming player in the league. He looks like he could be so good, but he just isn't.

:lmao PUSH UP in the squad for the Ireland games. They're never going to want to play us again if he gets a game.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

maric to richmond, pick 37 to saint kilda, BIG TOMMY LYNCH to us.

rumour is pick 24 + armstrong to sydney for johnston. and maybe jenkins to come from essendon as backup to jacobs.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Can't see Sydney letting go of Johnston. He had attitude problems early, but Sydney have put time into him, and he looks like he could be quality.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

renouf goes to port for pick 33, hawthorn confirms. not a bad get for port.


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Hopefully pick 33 might tempt persuade Geelong to let Gillies go after the picks we gave up to Adelaide to get Gunston.

Renouf to Port is a strange one though. Can't say I'm glad to see him go but I don't think we'll miss him either.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

yeah pick 33 isnt going to get gillies.

ebert went to port, and JOSH HILL went to west coast. :lmao josh fucking hill. poor bastards


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Improving culture -> recruit Josh Hill. Wut?


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Collingwood's assistant coach Scott Watters is set to be announced at St.Kilda's coach

Fev supposedly has talked to one Melbourne club, wonder who it is Essendon, Bulldogs, Melbourne, Saints? Still doubt he gets picked up by anyone.

Also we have traded Armstrong, Pick 35 and a late draft pick to Sydney for Lewis Johnston.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

club supposedly is north melbourne.

johnston is a steal. interestingly we now have picks 12 and 13 from the 2008 draft (johnston and lynch). davis was pick 10


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Wonder what they would do if Aaron Edwards if they were to get Fev.

Rumours are that Tippett may head to Brisbane, now we have Lynch, Johnston and Walker up forward. Would be good to get something for him now then let him leave for free next year.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

trigg has come out and said the clause doesnt exist. i'll trust him before a flog like caro.

but i honestly wouldnt mind if we traded tippett. i think walker would excell as the main forward (i reckon he plays like fevola a lot) and is a natural footballer. tippett is a ruckman. a basketballer that can play football. if we managed to get something like polec and pick 8 from the lions (and possibly more) i would jump on it. sloane/crouch/danger/polec/vince/mackay could be one of the best young midfields.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Western Bulldogs or Melbourne would better suit Fev, still unsure if his managers are making this up or some team did show interest in him.

Need to Clark deal to go through soon if Brisbane are to get Tippett, Tippett is a good player but the team just bombs in on his head, with him gone it might change the way we hit up the forwards. Would take a good young midfielder and pick 8 for him definitely.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

we wont be bombing to tippett anymore. no way is sando dumb enough to do that. losing porplyzia was a bigger blow than given credit for. great hands and a legit target up forward. walker, johnston, tippett, porplyzia, knights and wright + guys like callinan in a forward line, fapfapfap.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

BDFW said:


> Wonder what they would do if Aaron Edwards if they were to get Fev.
> 
> Rumours are that Tippett may head to Brisbane, now we have Lynch, Johnston and Walker up forward. Would be good to get something for him now then let him leave for free next year.


Edwards would be fine. He's more of a leadup target who comes further up the ground than Fev. Pederson would be the one losing his spot I'd imagine, unless they play him down back.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Kiz said:


> we wont be bombing to tippett anymore. no way is sando dumb enough to do that. losing porplyzia was a bigger blow than given credit for. great hands and a legit target up forward. walker, johnston, tippett, porplyzia, knights and wright + guys like callinan in a forward line, fapfapfap.


Good point, can't wait to see how we play under Sanderson. Chuck in Lynch into that forward line as well, if Tippett stays you'd think he would end up spending a bit more time in the ruck with the forward options we have.

Don't the Kanga's try to play either Edwards or Petrie deep? Still think Fev would do best at the Bulldogs replacing the roll that Hall has done the last few years.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

wow

melbourne confirm they get mitch clark for pick 12. just wow

tippett to brisbane for pick 8 and 12 and polec could be a chance now


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

> "I respect and genuinely appreciate the interest shown by Melbourne but these decisions are not always about the financial side of things."
> 
> "I’ve been saying for quite some time now that I want to return home to WA and play for Fremantle. Despite the highly attractive offer Melbourne have put on the table, I remain firmly committed to returning to Perth to be with my family and to signing with Freo."


Guess it didn't take long for him to change his mind.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

You have to remember that Brisbane have picks before Melbourne and (more importantly) Freo in the PSD. Vossy may have told him Melbourne or nothing.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

toovey has re-signed with collingwood for 2 years.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Saw that and laughed. Macaffer is off for sure now.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Looks like Gold Coast aren't going to do a deal for Caddy, apparently he wants to come to Melbourne for family reasons.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

His dad has heart issues. Essendon could get him if they offer up any decent players, from the sound of things, on the table they have Jenkins, Slattery and Dyson. I'd try to get it done for Stanton and a pick or two if I were Essendon.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I think it's going to be a busy day tomorrow, quite a few deals could happen hopefully.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Thus far today:

Jordan Lisle to Brisbane Lions, pick 29 to Hawthorn.
Picks 38 and 56 to Hawthorn, picks 29. 58 and 71 to Fremantle.
Jarrad Boumann to Hawthorn, pick 56 to GWS.
Pick 49 to Port Adelaide, Chad Cornes, Dean Brogan and pick 69 to GWS.
Brad Ebert and pick 45 to Port Adelaide, picks 28 and 49 to West Coast.
Peter Yagmoor and pick 50 to Collingwood, pick 47 to Gold Coast.
Mitch Morton to Sydney, pick 79 to Richmond.
Luke Power to GWS, pick 69 to Brisbane Lions.
Josh Hill to West Coast, pick 49 to Western Bulldogs.
Picks 32 and 34 to Geelong, pick 26 to Gold Coast.
Matthew Warnock and pick 34 to Gold Coast, pick 47 and Dayne Zorko to Brisbane Lions, pick 52 to Melbourne.
Ben Hudson to Brisbane Lions, pick 70 to Western Bulldogs.
Pick 24 to Gold Coast, picks 27, 31 and 68 to Adelaide.
Lewis Johnston to Adelaide, Tomy Armstrong and picks 35 and 68 to Sydney.
Tommy Walsh to Sydney, picks 35 and 68 to St. Kilda.
Josh Jenkins and pick 41 to Adelaide, pick 31 to Essendon.
Pick 26 and round two compo pick to Richmond, end of round one compo pick to Gold Coast.

Josh Caddy remains with Gold Coast.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

very happy to get jenkins, plus we didnt lose tippett. good day


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

I don't think Gold Coast did the right think playing hardball on a player who wants to leave on compassionate grounds, they get all the concessions in the world and still won't accept pick 19 and a player (reportedly Hooker or Gumbleton). I know I'm an Essendon fan but they couldn't deal with Melbourne either even though both clubs entered mediation.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It's a tricky situation for sure. I can understand why Gold Coast want to keep him, but hopefully they'll allow him time with his dad away from the club.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

I swear I have not been sulking for the last 3 weeks!! 

I know I'm a little behind, but congratulations to Geelong. That was such an amazing game of footy and Bartel deserved the Norm Smith. 

Thought I'd post up which club got who/what in the trade. I'm actually finding the table set up on the AFL site a little confusing, so sorry ahead of time if I've misread something :

*Adelaide*

Pick 24, 46 & 64 (Hawthorn)
Luke Brown & Selection 2 in GWS Mini-Draft, Pick 37 - on traded to St Kilda & Tom Lynch (Greater Western Sydney)
Lewis Johnston (St Kilda)
Josh Jenkins & pick 41 (Gold Coast)

*Brisbane*

Jordan Lisle (Hawthorn)
Pick 12 (Melbourne)
Pick 69 (Greater Western Sydney)
Dayne Zorko & Pick 47 (Gold Coast)
Ben Hudson (Western Bulldogs)

*Carlton*
No trades/picks

*Collingwood*

Marty Clarke, Jamie Elliot & Pick 67 (Greater Western Sydney)
Peter Yagmoor & Pick 50 (Gold Coast)

*Essendon*

Pick 31 (Adelaide)

*Fremantle*

Pick 20 (Greater Western Sydney)
Picks 29, 58 & 74 (Hawthorn)

*Geelong*

Picks 32 & 34 (Gold Coast)

*Gold Coast*

First round selection in GWS Mini-Draft & Pick 31 (Greater Western Sydney)
Pick 47 (Collingwood)
Matthew Warnock (Melbourne)
Pick 34 - on traded to Geelong (Brisbane)
Pick 26 - On traded to Richmond (Geelong)
Pick 24 (Adelaide)
2010 end of Round 1 compensation pick (Richmond)

*Greater Western Sydney*

Pick 14 (Richmond)
Pick 25 (Collingwood)
2010 mid round compensation pick - received for Gary Ablett & Pick 4 (Gold Coast)
Pick 20 - On traded to Fremantle (St Kilda)
2011 end of round compensation selection - received for Rhys Palmer (Fremantle)
Pick 10 & 2011 first round compensation selection - received for Phil Davis (Adelaide)
Pick 56 (Hawthorn)
Chad Cornes, Dean Brogan & Pick 69 (Port Adelaide)
Luke Power (Brisbane)

*Hawthorn*

Jack Gunston, Picks 53 & 71 (Adelaide)
Pick 58 (North Melbourne)
Pick 33 (Port Adelaide)
Pick 29 - on traded to Fremantle (Brisbane)
Pick 38, pick 56 - on traded to GWS (Fremantle)
Jarrad Boumann (Gold Coast)

*Melbourne*

Mitch Clark & Pick 52 (Brisbane)

*North Melbourne*

Will Sierakowski (Hawthorn)

*Port Adelaide*

Brent Renouf (Hawthorn)
Pick 49 - On traded to West Coast (Greater Western Sydney)
Brad Ebert & Pick 45 (West Coast)

*Richmond*

Steven Morris & Pick 15 (Greater Western Sydney)
Ivan Maric (Adelaide)
Pick 79 (Sydney)
2010 first round compensation pick & Pick 26 (Gold Coast)

*St Kilda*

Terry Milera, Ahmed Saad & Pick 25 (Greater Western Sydney)
Pick 37 (Adelaide)
Pick 35 & 68 (Sydney)

*Sydney*

Mitch Morton (Richmond)
Tony Armstrong, Pick 35 & 68 (Adelaide)
Tommy Walsh (St Kilda)

*West Coast*

Pick 28, Pick 49 - on traded to Western Bulldogs (Port Adelaide)
Josh Hill (Western Bulldogs)

*Western Bulldogs*

Pick 49 (West Coast)
Pick 70 (Brisbane)


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Gotta like the way Sanderson went with this trade week. Can't remember us being that active in the trade week since that terrible trade of Carey for pick 2 back in 03?. From reports Brown seems like a good defender, Crouch will be a great addition to our midfield, Lynch looked decent at his time at St.Kilda, Johnston will provide a different forward option and Jenkins was needed to replace Maric. They're all quite young so lots of room for improvement.

Traded players that wanted to leave, I think we ended up pretty good.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

Adelaide
Picks #27, 41, 46, 64, 89

Brisbane
Picks #8, 12, 30, 47, 69, 88

Carlton
Picks #22, 44, 62, 80, 98 (Dylan Buckley)

Collingwood
Picks #50, 65, 67, 83, 101

Essendon
Picks #19, 31, 59, 77, 95

Fremantle
Picks #16, 20, 29, 58, 71, 74, 92

Geelong
Picks #32, 34, 48, 66, 84, 102 (Jed Bews)

Gold Coast
Picks #24, 86

Greater Western Sydney
Picks #1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 7, 9, 10, 11, 13, 14, 56, 85

Hawthorn
Picks #33, 38, 53, 82, 100

Melbourne
Picks #36, 52, 54, 72, 90

North Melbourne
Picks #18, 40, 76, 94

Port Adelaide
Picks #6, 45, 51, 87

Richmond
Picks #15, 26, 55, 73, 79, 91

St.Kilda
Picks #25, 35, 37, 42, 60, 68, 78, 96

Sydney
Picks #21 (Tom Mitchell), 43, 61, 97, 85, 97

West Coast
Picks #23, 28, 63, 81, 99

Western Bulldogs
Picks #17, 39, 49, 57, 70, 75, 93

thats the draft order


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

carlton have delisted o'halpin, austin, cachia, dare and toomey.

richmond have delisted:
nason, troy taylor, farmer, o'reilly, hicks, hislop, jakobi, contin and westhoff. only miller remains on their rookie list


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Kiz said:


> carlton have delisted o'halpin


:mark:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

michael pettigrew has retired, motlop and davenport have been delisted


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

Kiz said:


> carlton have delisted o'halpin, austin, cachia, dare and toomey.
> 
> richmond have delisted:
> nason, troy taylor, farmer, o'reilly, hicks, *hislop*, jakobi, contin and westhoff. only miller remains on their rookie list


lol Hislop, did Richmond get any value out of picking him up after Essendon got rid of him?

It'll be interesting to see if a team picks up o'halpin, gws maybe?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

they got 20 games out of him surprisingly


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Someone will pick up O'Hailpin, would be a good late pick in the draft for GWS.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

am i the only one who thinks ohalpin has no upside whatsoever? 28, doesnt excel at any area. chad cornes will be a better selections


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

He's a strong mark who has the potential to bust a game open, but doesn't understand the game well enough to put that potential to use. I wouldn't be bothering with him.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Decent player who can either play back or forward. For a late pick he could be good for a bottom eight side, GWS could use a few more experienced players playing with the bunch of kids they have, so wouldn't be a terrible choice. 

Speaking of the draft, how does it look this year? lots of depth or not?


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

It's meant to be a weak draft. Next year is supposed to be a super draft.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

mark blake has retired on 99 games

geelong better hope his son is a dud too


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

* Crows have delisted Sellar, Cook, Young and Craig.

* Robert Harvey looks to be heading to Collingwood after being overlooked for the head job at St.Kilda

* Richmonds new logo


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I love that we didn't even care about him enough to get him one game this year to get him to the ton. He was third choice ruck in our VFL team too.

Myke Cook delisted? HOW COULD IT BE?


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

if will young didnt average a 3 games to 1 injury ratio he would be playing afl. james craig being 196cm and earmarked as a ruckman was always hilarious.

we have 5 picks. 2 will be live draft upgrades, 2 for rookie selections and 1 saved for the psd where i assume we will pick up another ruckman


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Kiz said:


> am i the only one who thinks ohalpin has no upside whatsoever? 28, doesnt excel at any area. chad cornes will be a better selections


Didnt you see my post earlier? Setanta is shithouse.


----------



## Aussie (Dec 3, 2003)

Liking the new Tigers logo.



Kiz said:


> am i the only one who thinks ohalpin has no upside whatsoever? 28, doesnt excel at any area. chad cornes will be a better selections


No you're not the only one. He only ever had a couple of good games in him and was never meant to be anymore than what he is.

John Worsfold signed a new 2 year deal to stay at the Eagles.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Worsfold deserves that, did a great job this year after that terrible wooden spoon in 2010.

This song will again apply to the AFL as the grand fnal will be in September. Also multi-bye rounds in rounds 11, 12 and 13 with six games in each of those rounds.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

west coast delisted, callum wilson and jordan jones
melbourne delisted maric, macnamara, johntson, campbell (retired)
sydney delisted bevan, currie, sumner, heath, mckaigue, haren, otten


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Addam Maric you would think would head to the Kangaroos as they were strongly linked with him during trade week. Wonder if any team are willing to give Bevan a shot.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Hawks have delisted Ladson, Williams, Morton and a rookies Johnson, Mahony, Milne and Menegola.

Ladson was heavily linked to GWS, so you would think he would end up there. Don't know about the other players chances of getting picked up.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Disappointed we delisted Ladson instead of trading and getting something for him. I'll always remember him as the one who kicked the ball to Buddy in the 07 EF and kicked the sealer in the 08 GF. Id love to see him get another go somewhere else, which will probably be GWS.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

I said Ladson should have been traded away last year. Surprised GWS didn't at least send a late pick for him though.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Richmond's new logo looks...kinda nice. Won't help them make the 8 though.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

They're in better shape than Brisbane. They have a good coach - Brisbane have crazy Vossy.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i've never heard of a logo winning anyone games to get into the 8


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Kiz said:


> i've never heard of a logo winning anyone games to get into the 8


It's done more for clubs then any of us ever have.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i fully blame the new crows logo from a couple of years back for not netting us a premiership. forget having players like myke cook and nick gill in your team, it's the logo


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

sXe_Maverick said:


> Richmond's new logo looks...kinda nice. Won't help them make the 8 though.


You never know. It does look like one mean tiger!


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Our new logo got us a flag


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

The only flags Richmond will have next September will be those sold in the club shop and on end of season sale.


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Kiz said:


> i've never heard of a logo winning anyone games to get into the 8


Comments on forums about them undergoing a makeover, committed to playing better etc, and it won't work.


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Fev bagged 8 today while playing in the NTFL, Motlop got a few but supposedly got mad at the umpires and tried to take one of the opposition players out thus getting reported.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

fevola is afl quality still and will be for about 3 years. motlop is useless


----------



## BDFW (Aug 27, 2006)

Motlop will have moments of quality but is too inconsistent and he is also a lazy footballer.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

motlop seems to only be able to kick goals from behind the boundary. his laziness is his main thing, he's a very talented individual. has an ideal mix of strength, speed and skill yet doesnt want to use it. looks likely to stay at north adelaide next year


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

If I thought Buddy & Fevola would work well together I'd be more than happy for us to snap him up but I don't see it working or us going for him anyway. Regardless of his off the field antics and despite the fact we still need another tall forward, I just can't see him liking the idea of not being the main forward in there. He likes kicking all the goals and he can kick them for fun when he's on it, but Buddy will always be the man. I don't think Fev would like that at all and it could lead to a few problems to say the least.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

franklin, roughead, gunston, not sure how hawthorn need a 4th tall


----------



## Nige™ (Nov 25, 2006)

Gunston's not exactly a giant and I'm not sure how long Roughead's going to be out for. I'd be much happier with Fevola in there because you can be pretty confident that if he took a mark he'd be kicking it straight through. There's only Buddy I have some sort of confidence with when it comes to set shots. The finals matches against Geelong & Collingwood were shocking in terms of how many straight set shots we missed. Just awful!


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Roughys aiming to be back for round 1. We've got Buddy, Roughy, Hale and now Gunston up forward. We simply do NOT need Fev.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

plus that rioli bloke


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

leon davis has apparently quit collingwood.

EXODUS


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Collingwood has confirmed he wants out. Apparently he was offered a shit deal.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

leon who?


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Davis had a good year, but in a one on one contest, he's still utter shit. I'm much happier keeping TOOVEY!


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

Watch the little cunt makes his way to GWS


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Collingwood's list management has been a joke. Surely Eddie and co should have done a much better job of it than this.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

he'll be off to freo or the wafl. probably didnt want to be around figjam buckley.


----------



## Triple HBK (Sep 30, 2004)

Speaking of Freo, theyre getting their members to vote on a new song

http://www.fremantlefc.com.au/TheClub/ClubSong/tabid/18387/Default.aspx


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

i personally like that eskimo joe one.

and that rosco elliot one too.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Max Rooke back to Geelong as a development coach. :hb


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

BkB Hulk said:


> Max Rooke back to Geelong as a development coach. :hb


Hayden Skipworth has been appointed Bendigo Bombers coach :side:


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

and funniest story of the year goes to:



> ZAC Dawson has rejected St Kilda's contract offer and is looking to rejoin former coach Ross Lyon at Fremantle via the pre-season draft.
> 
> The 25-year-old defender has told teammates he will quit, and the Dockers are believed to be willing to offer him a long-term deal on more than $300,000 a season.
> 
> ...


300k a year for a deadset hack. wow


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

:lmao:lmao:lmao

He knows Lyon is the only guy in the AFL to rate him.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

wonaeamirri delisted, ottens retired


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Ottens. 

It'll be interesting to see which two out of Dawson, West and Vardy become our ruck pairing next year.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

And Dawson has officially left St. Kilda. A three year, one million dollar deal is apparently going to be what he gets with Freo. Hilarious.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

leon davis talking to the poort powah too


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

He'll be good for Port. They need some experienced guys in there to teach some of the younger players.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

love poort's logic

play youth
get rid of old guys
bring in old guy who's worse than old guys they released.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

> McGuire threatens GWS war
> 
> COLLINGWOOD president Eddie McGuire says he will declare war on Greater Western Sydney if it chases vice-captain Scott Pendlebury when he comes out of contract at the end of next season.
> 
> ...


http://www.afl.com.au/news/newsarticle/tabid/208/newsid/126150/default.aspx

And the award for King Dickhead goes to McGuire.


----------



## Jobbed_Out (Jul 9, 2006)

When it comes to Collingwood McGuire is a first class fucktard.


----------



## Kiz (Dec 2, 2006)

does he know yet he's foxtel ambassador? what a dumbfuck thing to say. maybe we should declare war on gold coast and gws for taking our 2 key centre half backs. collingwood have been so lucky thus far, they should lose a player


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

Kiz said:


> does he know yet he's foxtel ambassador? what a dumbfuck thing to say. maybe we should declare war on gold coast and gws for taking our 2 key centre half backs. collingwood have been so lucky thus far, they should lose a player


Yes we will probably lose one next year and i reckon it will be Ben Reid


----------



## lewieG (Aug 7, 2009)

McGuire, what a twat. I'll never forget when he went and sat with the Collingwood supporters last year when they played at ANZ against Sydney. All the toothless Pies fans jumping over their seats to go worship him, so sad.


----------

